# Lace Party with Bev- June 28, 2015



## eshlemania

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.

Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

These two weeks were up in the air for quite awhile. I will be sharing pictures from Clifty Falls, our latest runaway. I really didn't know what to do for the knitting part of things. WIP's are always a way to go. Thanks, Jane, for that idea. This is my year for getting WIP's done. I have done very well, though I still have some older ones to finish and the pool of WIPs seems to be increasing. How does that happen??  So, I thought that these two weeks we would focus on getting on with some WIPs that are gifts with the idea of getting a good start or good finish to some of these before we are knitting as fast as we can with gritted teeth hoping to finish in time. (I NEVER do that.  )

The two projects that I am going to focus on are Sweater Babe's #154 Gossamer One-ball scarf for my aunt who has the B&B and my trusty socks that are a Christmas present for my SIL. It is time they are done. I will not pledge not to start another WIP, but my main focus will be these two projects. 

Please feel free to participate with any old WIP you wish and share pictures.


----------



## Normaedern

Thanks for that, Bev. I should have posted here!!!!


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for that, Bev. I should have posted here!!!!


You still can, Norma.  I don't think anyone will mind seeing another picture of that yummy cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2

Posting so I will get the emails! I've been working on the red Guernsey lately. Rather too many WIP's around here!

p.s., thanks Bev for getting the new Fortnight under way!


----------



## Normaedern

OK Here is my WIP. Entralac scarf sort of my own design with help from various sources. It is for my friend who always wears black. It is Posh Yarns Hannah Sock and her colour as she is a "summer" type. I thought it would look stunning with a black coat :lol:


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi Bev, glad I found the link for the next party.

I am still working on all my projects...it is a busy summer, re-painting a spare room to spruce up as a guest bedroom for kids and grandkids to come visit....you all know how that goes...you mess everything up when you try to redecorate..

Take care all....

DFL


----------



## eshlemania

Norma, that will look great with a black coat. Do I see beads in there? Or is it a trick of light?


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather too many WIP's around here!


Same at my house.  How is your guernsey coming along? We haven't seen a picture lately. Hint, hint.  If you don't have time today, we can wait till you get back.



DFL said:


> I am still working on all my projects...it is a busy summer, re-painting a spare room to spruce up as a guest bedroom for kids and grandkids to come visit....you all know how that goes...you mess everything up when you try to redecorate..


Oh, my yes, redecorating can upset the whole household. Keep track of the important stuff-like where your yarn and WIPs are.


----------



## Nancyn

Hi, never realized what the lace party was all about. I am trying to use up all of my stash and finish my WIP's. I am doing some charity knitting to try to get things finished.


----------



## eshlemania

Welcome, Nancy! Glad to have you. We like pictures here. Just in case you didn't notice.


----------



## dragonflylace

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my yes, redecorating can upset the whole household. Keep track of the important stuff-like where your yarn and WIPs are.


Already have secured them from the rest. My husband actually helped me (????? has he given into my passion????).

I know we all love lace, but is anyone interested in a really interesting and fun to knit cable design?

I am adapting the Tree of Life Blanket and putting in some different charts. I will try to get pictures up after church. Gotta go early for choir....the director called me yesterday and needs me today for patriotic music...so gotta get ready earlier than usual....she must be hard up to call me...I recently tried going back to singing, but my voice is "rusty"...guess the Good Lord doesn't mind as long as we praise him.


----------



## SHCooper

I thought I might take the plunge with this. Once upon a time I followed the tea party but it became too big and I lost interest but I miss getting to know a group of people by the things they share.

Right now I have more WIPs than I know --- I keep finding more as I try to get things organized --- but I want to concentrate on a gift for me. I bought some lovely alpaca yarn in Italy last fall and am making Maanel's Green River Shawl (Ravelry) in this lovely green yarn. It is meant to be my souvenir of that wonderful trip.


----------



## eshlemania

dragonflylace said:


> me (????? has he given into my passion????). How could he not! We all know knitting is a lovely passion
> 
> I know we all love lace, but is anyone interested in a really interesting and fun to knit cable design? Sounds delightful. I have not done much cabling. Looking forward to the pictures
> 
> but my voice is "rusty"...guess the Good Lord doesn't mind as long as we praise him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Welcome, SHCooper. We are delighted to have you. Oh, my, that yarn sounds absolutely yummy. What a lovely way to remember a vacation.

Here's a link to SHCooper's shawl. Lovely.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-river-shawl


----------



## tamarque

Hey Bev--great of you to get us started again. 

That blue scarf is electric. Can't wait to see more of it.

DFL--cables are great. Love cables and have done quite a number of them. That Tree of Life blanket intimidated the heck out of me, but doing it, found it super easy and such fun watching the branches develop. Before I knew it, the trees were done. Awaiting your ventures in cabling.

Hi to our new people, Nancy and SHCooper.


----------



## tamarque

Okay, here is another one of my language questions.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/daiquiri2a/post309374131/

I have been keeping this page open long enough and need to do something with it. I think it is in Greek altho Russian was my first thought. The raglan edges are unique and I wanted to figure out what the directions were. Any ideas on the language? and need to figure out translation. I never get the online translators to work.


----------



## SHCooper

My guess is that it is a Greek post but the directions seem to be in German.


----------



## tamarque

SHCooper said:


> My guess is that it is a Greek post but the directions seem to be in German.


Thank you. I had the same thought, too and that kind of added to the confusion for me.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for a great start, Bev! I have plenty to keep working on, thank you very much!  I like the idea of finishing up gifts. I have a cowl sitting aside that probably wouldn't take too long, if I just got to it.

DFL, I love cables also.  Yes, make a joyful noise unto the Lord. :thumbup:

Welcome, Nancyn and SHCooper! We are glad you are here.

Julie, you must really be flying along on your guernsey. I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## jangmb

Welcome to Nancyn and SHCooper glad to have you share with us.

great start, Bev. nice to have another WIP topic. So sad to say I did not complete anything with Jane, but had anther attack of casonitis. I may need to do an intervention as 'my time' is in short supply.LOL!


----------



## eshlemania

jangmb said:


> Welcome to Nancyn and SHCooper glad to have you share with us.
> 
> great start, Bev. nice to have another WIP topic. So sad to say I did not complete anything with Jane, but had anther attack of casonitis. I may need to do an intervention as 'my time' is in short supply.LOL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, I know that disease quite well.


----------



## tamarque

jangmb said:


> Welcome to Nancyn and SHCooper glad to have you share with us.
> 
> great start, Bev. nice to have another WIP topic. So sad to say I did not complete anything with Jane, but had anther attack of casonitis. I may need to do an intervention as 'my time' is in short supply.LOL!


Did you mean Castonitis? I need some of that these days.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thanks for a great start Bev. I have been awol. Happy to say that my husband is doing much, much better and got a great follow-up report. I'm still back at Latis shawl, and have had to put that away for now to do a crochet shawl for my oldest daughter as a little gift. She is going to house dh and myself for about five days. From there we are all going to Toronto to take in the races for Queen's Plate day - first class - and it is her gift to us for our 50th. Also having mega computer problems, so this baby will either be going into sick bay or being repaired remotely, if possible.

Making my place, don't want to miss the LP.

Peggy


----------



## eshlemania

Welcome back, Peggy. Glad to hear DH is doing much better.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> You still can, Norma.  I don't think anyone will mind seeing another picture of that yummy cowl.


Not I, for sure. It is beautiful.


----------



## jangmb

tamarque said:


> Did you mean Castonitis? I need some of that these days.


Yes, that what I meant. I am not sure if we lost our spelling abilities or if using small keypads on phones and tablets makes it easy to miss what we want -- and then there is that confounded smart technology that changes our words😂😂😂


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning all... Bev I am so glad you are doing this.. I have the scarf that DFL gave us the pattern for.. and the doily the Belle worked so hard to translate to charts for us.. I also have my 'Fish' and I will be sorting out the mess with my DK cowl.. it sounds like a full 2 weeks!! plus our new schedule comes out for July and it will be very busy.. I hope I can squeeze in some knitting time .. I am doing the fish during my lunch breaks so at least that is steadily being worked on 

Welcome back Peggy.. I am glad to hear the your hubby is doing better.. it sounds like you are about to have a wonderful time!! enjoy then please come back and let us know how it all went!

Welcome Nancyn and SHCooper! its always good to see new names in our posts.. I hope you enjoy the LP 

I have only done a few cables DFL but I did enjoy them.. It sounds like your sprucing things up very nicely... it is good that your hubby is helping.. I seem to get mine to help with the heavy stuff but the rest is all on me..LOL


----------



## jangmb

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for a great start Bev. I have been awol. Happy to say that my husband is doing much, much better and got a great follow-up report. I'm still back at Latis shawl, and have had to put that away for now to do a crochet shawl for my oldest daughter as a little gift. She is going to house dh and myself for about five days. From there we are all going to Toronto to take in the races for Queen's Plate day - first class - and it is her gift to us for our 50th. Also having mega computer problems, so this baby will either be going into sick bay or being repaired remotely, if possible.
> 
> Making my place, don't want to miss the LP.
> 
> Peggy


I am happy for you that DH is doing so well. sounds like a great gift from your DD.

Happy to see you chime in here again.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...The two projects that I am going to focus on are Sweater Babe's #154 Gossamer One-ball scarf ...and my trusty socks...


Both projects are looking great, Bev.
I hope to get back at Be with You this week & with any luck, start a DK project. I also need to CO a pair of socks - which will be a Christmas gift for my BIL. The latter are not technically WIPS, but they should have been - so they are in spirit.


----------



## Ronie

Tanya I'm not sure what that is.. my translator was in the foreign language and I wasn't about to go clicking on things LOL I hope you get is worked out.. 

I have a question... is anyone in here using the name
"IGlamUUp" on Ravelry??? I got a message for a friend request and I don't know who this person is...LOL I don't mind friending people but I'd like to know who they are.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> OK Here is my WIP. Entralac scarf...I thought it would look stunning with a black coat :lol:


It will be striking, for sure!


----------



## jscaplen

Nancyn said:


> Hi, never realized what the lace party was all about. I am trying to use up all of my stash and finish my WIP's. I am doing some charity knitting to try to get things finished.


Welcome to the Party, Nancy. Stick around - we will definitely encourage you to finish those WIPs ... & to cast on some more.
Please share pics - in progress & FOs.


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...I know we all love lace, but is anyone interested in a really interesting and fun to knit cable design?...


You know that we have very eclectic tastes here, DFL.


----------



## jscaplen

SHCooper said:


> ...I bought some lovely alpaca yarn in Italy last fall and am making Maanel's Green River Shawl (Ravelry) in this lovely green yarn. It is meant to be my souvenir of that wonderful trip.


Welcome to the party 
We can get a bit chatty at times, for sure.
That will make a lovely souvenir! I have that pattern but haven't gotten around to it yet. Have you started yet? Can we see a pic - even of the yarn?


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, there are beads in the scarf. If it was for anyone else there would be more!


----------



## tamarque

jangmb said:


> Yes, that what I meant. I am not sure if we lost our spelling abilities or if using small keypads on phones and tablets makes it easy to miss what we want -- and then there is that confounded smart technology that changes our words😂😂😂


With me my spelling and word recall is compromised. That said the computer is its own evil demon. The spell check feature decides what I want to say and changes words like crazy. I go back and am horrified by what is posted all too often. Then there is the small keyboards or larger ones that require lots of adjustment to working. Grrrrrr


----------



## tamarque

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for a great start Bev. I have been awol. Happy to say that my husband is doing much, much better and got a great follow-up report. I'm still back at Latis shawl, and have had to put that away for now to do a crochet shawl for my oldest daughter as a little gift. She is going to house dh and myself for about five days. From there we are all going to Toronto to take in the races for Queen's Plate day - first class - and it is her gift to us for our 50th. Also having mega computer problems, so this baby will either be going into sick bay or being repaired remotely, if possible.
> 
> Making my place, don't want to miss the LP.
> 
> Peggy


Glad you made your way back to us Peggy. You do sound so much better.

BTW, what is Queen's Plate day? Us southerners are culturally deficient.


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Welcome back, Peggy. Glad to hear DH is doing much better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Grannypeg said:


> ... I have been awol. Happy to say that my husband is doing much, much better ...I'm still back at Latis shawl, and have had to put that away for now to do a crochet shawl...we are all going to Toronto to take in the races ...Also having mega computer problems...


Much on the go, Peggy. Glad to hear from you. I have been wondering how your husband was doing. Good to know that he is doing better.

I finished my Latis & I really like how it turned out - so thank you for inspiring us to do that one. I am hoping to do another of her shawls soon.

Happy 50th - have fun at the races!


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Tanya I'm not sure what that is.. my translator was in the foreign language and I wasn't about to go clicking on things LOL I hope you get is worked out..
> 
> I have a question... is anyone in here using the name
> "IGlamUUp" on Ravelry??? I got a message for a friend request and I don't know who this person is...LOL I don't mind friending people but I'd like to know who they are.. LOL


What translator do you use on the computer? I need to find one that actually works and can do an entire document, not just a couple of words.

And don't know this Ravelry person. Can you find any info on her/him on Ravelry?


----------



## jscaplen

Pattern will be free until release of Clue 2 on July 17
Corinthian Order by DeviousRose
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corinthian-order

For those who dont like to purl
Mouse Print Shawlette by Nancy Cavender
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-print-shawlette

Salty Sea Grass by Heidi Gali
http://heidigali.blogspot.ca/2015/06/free-pattern.html

Cherry Blossoms Cowl by Assorted Musings
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cherry-blossoms-cowl


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Posting so I will get the emails! I've been working on the red Guernsey lately. Rather too many WIP's around here!
> 
> p.s., thanks Bev for getting the new Fortnight under way!


And from me, too, Bev. I have a couple of WIPs I'll be working on. Will post photos later.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> OK Here is my WIP. Entralac scarf sort of my own design with help from various sources. It is for my friend who always wears black. It is Posh Yarns Hannah Sock and her colour as she is a "summer" type. I thought it would look stunning with a black coat :lol:


It's lovely, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Both projects are looking great, Bev.
> I hope to get back at Be with You this week & with any luck, start a DK project. I also need to CO a pair of socks - which will be a Christmas gift for my BIL. The latter are not technically WIPS, but they should have been - so they are in spirit.


Great start on that, Jane, and lovely yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Pattern will be free until release of Clue 2 on July 17
> Corinthian Order by DeviousRose
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corinthian-order
> 
> For those who dont like to purl
> Mouse Print Shawlette by Nancy Cavender
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-print-shawlette
> 
> Salty Sea Grass by Heidi Gali
> http://heidigali.blogspot.ca/2015/06/free-pattern.html
> 
> Cherry Blossoms Cowl by Assorted Musings
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cherry-blossoms-cowl


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## jangmb

Thought I would share my view with my morning coffee today.


----------



## jangmb

And then there is this family heirloom from DH's Gm or GGma. So very happy to be gifted this.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Greatvstart on that, Jane, and lovely yarn.


Thank you, Pam - the yarn is beautiful - Malabrigo Silkpaca.


----------



## jscaplen

jangmb said:


> Thought I would share my view with my morning coffee today.


Lovely, Jan


----------



## jscaplen

jangmb said:


> And then there is this family heirloom from DH's Gm or GGma. So very happy to be gifted this.


Uhm - can you tell me what it is? A loom? a blocking board?


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely start and lovely yarn, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> Uhm - can you tell me what it is? A loom? a blocking board?


I was just going to ask the same question but your view is lovely, Jan.


----------



## jangmb

jscaplen said:


> Uhm - can you tell me what it is? A loom? a blocking board?


Maybe you can expand the photo to see both the square markings and the circular ones. 
It is a 'Pinboard' doily blocker.


----------



## jscaplen

A few more temptations then I have some serious work to do...

Falling Leaves Shawl by Denae Merrill
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-shawl-6

Falling Leaves Scarf by Denae Merrill
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-scarf-19

Reminded me of you, Julie.
Gansey Sampler Scarf C272 by Shannon Dunbabin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-sampler-scarf-c272

Definition 1 eBook from Artesanno
on the left hand side of the page - a bunch of lovely patterns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/definition-1

Plus a couple of pics - no patterns but easy to figure out.
The granny pincushion would be a great take along project & scrap user-upper- 4 squares sewn together to make a little pin cushion. It could easily make a little purse if one flap was left pen. Craft table idea?

The Cat edging is for our cat lovers...


----------



## jscaplen

jangmb said:


> ...It is a 'Pinboard' doily blocker.


That was one of my guesses. Very useful!
I need a r-e-a-l-l-y big one for my Montego - which is way too big for the bed & even for my carpeted floorspace - even if I could manage to crawl around on the floor to block it.


----------



## Normaedern

jangmb said:


> Maybe you can expand the photo to see both the square markings and the circular ones.
> It is a 'Pinboard' doily blocker.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> Lovely start and lovely yarn, Jane.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> What translator do you use on the computer? I need to find one that actually works and can do an entire document, not just a couple of words.
> 
> And don't know this Ravelry person. Can you find any info on her/him on Ravelry?


It just pops up with my browser.. It was google but when I had to update my Chrome it changed..  
I looked to see who it might be but couldn't find any information..


----------



## Ronie

Great morning view Jan...I bet it is nice and peaceful out there  Lucky you for getting a board like that!!! now your doily's will be nice and even


----------



## Ronie

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. I saved a few... I love the pin cushion and the window topper .. very cute ..


----------



## Lurker 2

> Eshlemania
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Rather too many WIP's around here!
> 
> Same at my house. How is your guernsey coming along? We haven't seen a picture lately. Hint, hint. If you don't have time today, we can wait till you get back.


Guernseys, in 5ply, are slow going, but the motifs mean I complete a round quite quickly - just doesn't grow much! It has been on one side for the shrug.
But today's task is curtains for the sitting room.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you for a great start, Bev! I have plenty to keep working on, thank you very much!  I like the idea of finishing up gifts. I have a cowl sitting aside that probably wouldn't take too long, if I just got to it.
> 
> DFL, I love cables also.  Yes, make a joyful noise unto the Lord. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome, Nancyn and SHCooper! We are glad you are here.
> 
> Julie, you must really be flying along on your guernsey. I can't wait to see your progress.


Not really Toni! I got very little knitting done at all last week- I was just too cold. I need to finish the motifs I am working on presently before it is worth taking another photo!


----------



## tamarque

jangmb said:


> Thought I would share my view with my morning coffee today.


thanks for the sunny sharing. it has been cold and rainy for 2 days now. who would have believed 57* temps at the end of June! love sharing morning drinks with you.


----------



## tamarque

jangmb said:


> And then there is this family heirloom from DH's Gm or GGma. So very happy to be gifted this.


is that a blocking board?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Thought I would share my view with my morning coffee today.


This looks so lovely, Jan!


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> And then there is this family heirloom from DH's Gm or GGma. So very happy to be gifted this.


Oh dear, I don't know quite what this is!!!!!?


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for the link. Another lovely pattern.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Welcome, SHCooper. We are delighted to have you. Oh, my, that yarn sounds absolutely yummy. What a lovely way to remember a vacation.
> 
> Here's a link to SHCooper's shawl. Lovely.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-river-shawl


----------



## britgirl

welcome, glad you have joined us.

Sue


Nancyn said:


> Hi, never realized what the lace party was all about. I am trying to use up all of my stash and finish my WIP's. I am doing some charity knitting to try to get things finished.


----------



## britgirl

Pretty sure that is Russian. That is a Russian site. And of course all the instructions are German. When I get home I will take a closer look.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Okay, here is another one of my language questions.
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/daiquiri2a/post309374131/
> 
> I have been keeping this page open long enough and need to do something with it. I think it is in Greek altho Russian was my first thought. The raglan edges are unique and I wanted to figure out what the directions were. Any ideas on the language? and need to figure out translation. I never get the online translators to work.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> Pretty sure that is Russian. That is a Russian site. And of course all the instructions are German. When I get home I will take a closer look.
> 
> Sue


Thank you. Is it strange that the directions are in German?


----------



## britgirl

My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.

They have so much energy!


Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
Sue


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> A few more temptations then I have some serious work to do...
> 
> Falling Leaves Shawl by Denae Merrill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-shawl-6
> 
> Falling Leaves Scarf by Denae Merrill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-scarf-19
> 
> Reminded me of you, Julie.
> Gansey Sampler Scarf C272 by Shannon Dunbabin
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-sampler-scarf-c272
> 
> Definition 1 eBook from Artesanno
> on the left hand side of the page - a bunch of lovely patterns
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/definition-1
> 
> Plus a couple of pics - no patterns but easy to figure out.
> The granny pincushion would be a great take along project & scrap user-upper- 4 squares sewn together to make a little pin cushion. It could easily make a little purse if one flap was left pen. Craft table idea?
> 
> The Cat edging is for our cat lovers...


Nice patterns--lots of socks. Oh, goodie. But love the cat edging. Such fun.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> Sue


Too adorable.


----------



## Grannypeg

Queen's Plate is a horse race. It falls on the first Sunday of July everything at Woodbine in Toronto, Ontario. We used to go all of
the time before we had our own horses and even raced one at
that racetrack, but not in the Queen's Plate of course.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck....


Thank you for the smiles. Happy birthday to Jackson.


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, lovely photos. They look as though they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Grannypeg

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> They have so much energy!
> 
> Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
> Sue


They are adorable and could tire me out by just watching them.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> They have so much energy!
> 
> Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
> Sue


They are so adorable!


----------



## KittyChris

Bev, thanks for starting us up this time. We definitely need to work on WIPs. 

Sue, thanks for the past 2 weeks. Love your grandkids! 

Ronie, the person friending you might be a designer of a pattern that you have bought or liked on Ravelry. You should check your most recent downloads. Or maybe someone you talk to in an MKAL? 

Tricia, I hope you read this. Data is used up most when watching YouTube videos and streaming music. If you have been watching the double knit instructional videos and others that will most likely be the cause of your high data use. I really have to watch myself with keeping the video watching down. 
Also I have an AdBlocker program on my tablet. There are way too many ads and pop ups that surface here on KP. It really slows downs this site but then the ads slow down this site for me too.


----------



## SHCooper

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to the party
> We can get a bit chatty at times, for sure.
> That will make a lovely souvenir! I have that pattern but haven't gotten around to it yet. Have you started yet? Can we see a pic - even of the yarn?


I took a photo with my phone and tried to post from there but is seems it is not going through. If you see a second response and photo, sorry!

I started this shawl for the second time. The needles I used on the first attempt were smaller and the lace pattern wasn't very "lacey." I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows. The orange life line is at row 48 and I'll do it again at 60, 72, etc. I'm not sure I have enough yarn for the full size shawl so I've already done the math to know where I need to stop the "repeat" rows of the pattern to have the right number of stitches for the edge.


----------



## jscaplen

SHCooper said:


> ...I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows....


Looking marvellous! What a lovely colourway!


----------



## KittyChris

SHCooper said:


> I took a photo with my phone and tried to post from there but is seems it is not going through. If you see a second response and photo, sorry!
> 
> I started this shawl for the second time. The needles I used on the first attempt were smaller and the lace pattern wasn't very "lacey." I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows. The orange life line is at row 48 and I'll do it again at 60, 72, etc. I'm not sure I have enough yarn for the full size shawl so I've already done the math to know where I need to stop the "repeat" rows of the pattern to have the right number of stitches for the edge.


Looking good SHCooper!


----------



## KittyChris

Thought I would share a picture of what I saw at my house after church today. This rooster is a good male and stays with the hen and babies and you rarely see them. I think they stay in the woodsy areas a lot.


----------



## Grannypeg

KittyChris said:


> Thought I would share a picture of what I saw at my house after church today. This rooster is a good male and stays with the hen and babies and you rarely see them. I think they stay in the woodsy areas a lot.


That is really neat.


----------



## britgirl

That is really looking good. I like that colour.looks almost heathery.

Sue


SHCooper said:


> I took a photo with my phone and tried to post from there but is seems it is not going through. If you see a second response and photo, sorry!
> 
> I started this shawl for the second time. The needles I used on the first attempt were smaller and the lace pattern wasn't very "lacey." I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows. The orange life line is at row 48 and I'll do it again at 60, 72, etc. I'm not sure I have enough yarn for the full size shawl so I've already done the math to know where I need to stop the "repeat" rows of the pattern to have the right number of stitches for the edge.


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> Thought I would share a picture of what I saw at my house after church today....


I love it!!


----------



## britgirl

Guess they wanted to get out and about a little. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Thought I would share a picture of what I saw at my house after church today. This rooster is a good male and stays with the hen and babies and you rarely see them. I think they stay in the woodsy areas a lot.


----------



## britgirl

Little ones are abed now, so I am hoping, if I am lucky, to get a row or two done on my Vampire. The next row is a beaded row, so hope I can at least get it done. I think my DD will be home within the next couple of hours, and then I will head back home. It has been a pretty good weekend, despite the miserable weather.

Ava,pure is my focus now until I finish it, hopefully within the next week or so. I would really like to be done before the next clue of DB comes out.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen

I made a booboo with my Vampire but I won't share with you the snarl that my yarn is in at the moment nor the despair with which I regard it. So to drown my sorrows, I CO Dee's newest - Cynara - using Knit Picks Capretta n black with Miyuki matte black beads - which don't look black at all.
I have just finished the 2nd chart & will now move into a section where I can add beads - trying to contain my excitement - 'cause I have to do other things & probably won't be able to touch it until tomorrow.


----------



## tamarque

Grannypeg said:


> Queen's Plate is a horse race. It falls on the first Sunday of July everything at Woodbine in Toronto, Ontario. We used to go all of
> the time before we had our own horses and even raced one at
> that racetrack, but not in the Queen's Plate of course.


Thanks for this info. Is it like the Kentucky Derby here in the US?


----------



## tamarque

Jane-you must be knitting on steroids! And in Black, too. My eyes hurt just thinking about it. But looking so good.

Sue- your energy must be really good to survive the weekend with those little imps. Glad to know the weekend was a good one.

Chris--that looks like one proud cock you have there (lol).
Fun to have them visit. I miss my neighbors birds.

SHCooper--great looking shawl. It seems like a very warm and cozy one. The yarn looks so soft.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> They have so much energy!
> 
> Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
> Sue


Fun with Nanna! Will you be back for his birthday? I have forgotten the distance.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> Thought I would share a picture of what I saw at my house after church today. This rooster is a good male and stays with the hen and babies and you rarely see them. I think they stay in the woodsy areas a lot.


He is rather a beauty - looks proud of his family!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I made a booboo with my Vampire but I won't share with you the snarl that my yarn is in at the moment nor the despair with which I regard it. So to drown my sorrows, I CO Dee's newest - Cynara - using Knit Picks Capretta n black with Miyuki matte black beads - which don't look black at all.
> I have just finished the 2nd chart & will now move into a section where I can add beads - trying to contain my excitement - 'cause I have to do other things & probably won't be able to touch it until tomorrow.


It is looking good, Jane.


----------



## britgirl

That is looking really good, Jane. This is a really enjoyable knit. I wonder if you will really be able to avoid the temptation to at least start the next clue today.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I made a booboo with my Vampire but I won't share with you the snarl that my yarn is in at the moment nor the despair with which I regard it. So to drown my sorrows, I CO Dee's newest - Cynara - using Knit Picks Capretta n black with Miyuki matte black beads - which don't look black at all.
> I have just finished the 2nd chart & will now move into a section where I can add beads - trying to contain my excitement - 'cause I have to do other things & probably won't be able to touch it until tomorrow.


----------



## Grannypeg

tamarque said:


> Thanks for this info. Is it like the Kentucky Derby here in the US?


Exactly. It is part of our Triple Crown here in Canada and I am sure there will be U.S. entries in the Queen's Plate.


----------



## triciad19

Bev, thanks for some time to work on wips. Frantically working on gifts and donation items. 

DFL, I love cables and love the look of them in a project.

7 pages already and I have used over 30 mb of data reading so far.

Tanya, no internet available here except expensive satellite or slow phone lines. Cell towers has been a better option for me.


----------



## triciad19

jscaplen said:


> A few more temptations then I have some serious work to do...
> 
> Falling Leaves Shawl by Denae Merrill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-shawl-6
> 
> Falling Leaves Scarf by Denae Merrill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-scarf-19
> 
> Reminded me of you, Julie.
> Gansey Sampler Scarf C272 by Shannon Dunbabin
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-sampler-scarf-c272
> 
> Definition 1 eBook from Artesanno
> on the left hand side of the page - a bunch of lovely patterns
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/definition-1
> 
> Plus a couple of pics - no patterns but easy to figure out.
> The granny pincushion would be a great take along project & scrap user-upper- 4 squares sewn together to make a little pin cushion. It could easily make a little purse if one flap was left pen. Craft table idea?
> 
> The Cat edging is for our cat lovers...


Oh if my cat loving neighbors were girls instead of boys. So cute.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> A few more temptations then I have some serious work to do...
> 
> Falling Leaves Shawl by Denae Merrill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-shawl-6
> 
> Falling Leaves Scarf by Denae Merrill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-scarf-19
> 
> Reminded me of you, Julie.
> Gansey Sampler Scarf C272 by Shannon Dunbabin
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gansey-sampler-scarf-c272
> 
> Definition 1 eBook from Artesanno
> on the left hand side of the page - a bunch of lovely patterns
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/definition-1
> 
> Plus a couple of pics - no patterns but easy to figure out.
> The granny pincushion would be a great take along project & scrap user-upper- 4 squares sewn together to make a little pin cushion. It could easily make a little purse if one flap was left pen. Craft table idea?
> 
> The Cat edging is for our cat lovers...


 :thumbup: Only spotted this after Tricia reposted it- looks like a bulky or chunky- NOT what I am working with at all!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good, Jane.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> That is looking really good, Jane. This is a really enjoyable knit.


It really is. It is like reading a good book - you just itch to start the next chapter.


> I wonder if you will really be able to avoid the temptation to at least start the next clue today.


I think that I will have to. If I start it, I will want to get to the bead row & then I will want to finish the flowers. However, I have my daily quota of Dancing Bees to knit this evening (which has to be my first priority) & I just finished unsnarling my Vampire so I would like to do a couple of rows on that to make up for the hours that I have spent the last two days going backwards.

If I feel like I can spare the time (i.e. find the time), I would like to do a couple of rows on Morning Dove because I think that I have decided on the beading & it has been resting for a while.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ... looks like a bulky or chunky- NOT what I am working with at all!!!!!!!


I agree but it is your specialty - which is whyI thought of you.


----------



## Normaedern

Jane, that is lovely and I like it in the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I agree but it is your specialty - which is whyI thought of you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

SHCooper said:


> I took a photo with my phone and tried to post from there but is seems it is not going through. If you see a second response and photo, sorry!
> 
> I started this shawl for the second time. The needles I used on the first attempt were smaller and the lace pattern wasn't very "lacey." I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows. The orange life line is at row 48 and I'll do it again at 60, 72, etc. I'm not sure I have enough yarn for the full size shawl so I've already done the math to know where I need to stop the "repeat" rows of the pattern to have the right number of stitches for the edge.


Wonderful. I missed this before!


----------



## Normaedern

Lovely family group, Chris. He sounds a great father.


----------



## tamarque

Grannypeg said:


> Exactly. It is part of our Triple Crown here in Canada and I am sure there will be U.S. entries in the Queen's Plate.


Impressive that you have raced. I am not a horse person, but we have quite a few around here.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Bev, thanks for some time to work on wips. Frantically working on gifts and donation items.
> 
> DFL, I love cables and love the look of them in a project.
> 
> 7 pages already and I have used over 30 mb of data reading so far.
> 
> Tanya, no internet available here except expensive satellite or slow phone lines. Cell towers has been a better option for me.


Oh, I think I see. You have to buy a specified amount of service monthly?


----------



## KittyChris

Tanya, you are funny. He is definitely a proud cock and they are still hanging around my house.  so I am happy. 

And now for pics of my finally completed hot pad. I was a bad girl and stopped at the LYS yesterday. I got a skein of sock yarn to make socks for DGD and they had some gorgeous Katia crochet thread that I had to buy. &#128517;&#128521;&#127775;


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you are funny. He is definitely a proud cock and they are still hanging around my house.  so I am happy.
> 
> And now for pics of my finally completed hot pad. I was a bad girl and stopped at the LYS yesterday. I got a skein of sock yarn to make socks for DGD and they had some gorgeous Katia crochet thread that I had to buy. 😅😉🌟


I knew your catch my humor and laugh. It was just for you.

Your DK is wonderful. Excellent job. What yarn did you use?


----------



## KittyChris

The bind off that I show a closeup of the woman calls her new favorite stretchy bind off. I worked this actually with a crochet hook as it is tough to attempt to knit through 4 strands of yarn.






And here is my new yarn. I will use the crochet thread to make nautical coasters using patterns from 'de mer'


----------



## KittyChris

tamarque said:


> I knew your catch my humor and laugh. It was just for you.
> 
> Your DK is wonderful. Excellent job. What yarn did you use?


That is Lion Brand recycled cotton. Not available at AC Moore any more but maybe online or at their outlet store in north Jersey


----------



## Ronie

Sue they are adorable.. I am sure you will need a nap too  I remember very well all that energy!! now if we could figure out how to have just as much energy  Happy Birthday to Jackson.. they grow up so fast!


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is lovely and I like it in the colour :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...And now for pics of my finally completed hot pad.


Fantastic job, Chris! Great colour selection - the light looks like a sandy beach & the dark, a rocky one.


> I was a bad girl and stopped at the LYS yesterday....


Oh, but you deserved a reward for your lovely DK work.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...And here is my new yarn. I will use the crochet thread to make nautical coasters using patterns from 'de mer'


Lovely colourways!


----------



## Ronie

SHCooper that is a great start to your shawl.. your so smart to figure out the yardage ahead of time .. 

Chris I 'm so glad they came back.. I bet old Mr. Rooster is there to make sure nothing happens to his hens.. 

Sue I hope you are able to get some work done while they sleep.. your lucky that they still take naps.. we were at a friends house yesterday their youngest is 18 mo old and he only takes a 20 min nap a day!! that poor Mom is worn out.. Drive safely home!!

Jane you must have great eyes... most of my trouble with my cowl is because the brown is so dark.. seeing my stitches is difficult. I can understand your excitement though this is lovely and will be amazing when done and blocked.. I am sure you will sort out your mess with the Vampire 

I fixed the latest mess with my Cowl.. I had to drop 6 and 7 stitches.. re-knit them up and turn my work re-knit those up twice and then make sure I got them back on the needles correctly I am so shocked I did it!!! and it looks fine.. I am relying heavily on blocking covering a lot of sins with this project!! but honestly it is so pretty I really didn't want to frog.. so the other oops I have will need to be fixed after its done.. I'm not going to mess with it any more..  I have also set it aside and am working on my lace scarf.. nice simple easy lace!!!LOL only those of us trying to manipulate 2 strands of yarn and alternating colors and stitches would call lace easy!!! I am nearly done with the 2nd repeat.. I'll take pictures later in the week..


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> I think that I will have to. If I start it, I will want to get to the bead row & then I will want to finish the flowers. However, I have my daily quota of Dancing Bees to knit this evening (which has to be my first priority) & I just finished unsnarling my Vampire so I would like to do a couple of rows on that to make up for the hours that I have spent the last two days going backwards.
> 
> If I feel like I can spare the time (i.e. find the time), I would like to do a couple of rows on Morning Dove because I think that I have decided on the beading & it has been resting for a while.


I feel like I did nothing but go backwards all last week!! and here I thought I was going to get so much done!! oh well lesson learned.. no knitting on drugs..LOL now if I just remember that the next time I am in need of pain killers.. LOL


----------



## Ronie

Chris that turned out great!! I love your edge too.. and your new yarns/thread.. I don't blame you for picking it up.. I would too and you all know I have way more than I'll ever get used up.. 

also I have not done a MKAL or any kind of KAL except what is here.. I don't have a clue who this person is.. I'm just going to ignore it and if they actually say something in a message to me then I could go from there.. 

That really stinks Tricia.. I am glad we have unlimited.. my daughter has limited service too so she can't be on the computer as much as she wants.. my best friend has the same issue.. it makes communication difficult..


----------



## tamarque

Chris--that is a great BO. I have done it before but never seem to remember it.
Love your yarns, too. I find many of LB's yarns terrific. Have loved their Cotton and Cotton ease in the past and also some of their merino sport wt yarn. Did some socks with their yarn too and enjoyed that as well. Your new Katia looks like a special treat. You deserve it. Have looked thru their pattern books but never used their yarn. I am sure it will be a good experience.

Ronie--so good that you made the cowl corrections and can now move forward all the wiser and more learned on this technique.


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Both projects are looking great, Bev.
> I hope to get back at Be with You this week & with any luck, start a DK project. I also need to CO a pair of socks - which will be a Christmas gift for my BIL. The latter are not technically WIPS, but they should have been - so they are in spirit.


 Jane, your Be with you looks lovely. I love those colors.  Sounds like you have a full week or two of knitting planned. 



Norma said:


> Bev, there are beads in the scarf. If it was for anyone else there would be more!


I love that it has beads also. I will definitely be making this, whenever you get around to sharing. So classy!

Jan, love the pictures of your morning coffee place. Looks so peaceful.  Jan, is that a doily blocking pad?? Ah ha, it is. Wow, how nice.

Jane, lovely ebook. I downloaded that. I like the vest pattern and the socks especially.

Sue, what wonderfully full of fun GKs. They are loving the sun also. Happy BIrthday to Jackson. 

SHCooper, your shawl is looking great. Such a rich green. 

Chris, looks like they have taken over the whole yard. How cute!

Jane, lovely start. How is it working with black yarn? I'm not sure my eyes could take it.

Chris, love your DK. It looks great. Love the colors. Reposting so I can check it out.








Ronie said:


> no knitting on drugs


Love it Ronie!

Made it to the end. Gone for the day and WOW 6 pages to catch up on.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Be with you looks lovely. I love those colors.


Thank you, Bev - it is lovely yarn.


> Sounds like you have a full week or two of knitting planned.


 That would be a change. ;-)


> Jane, lovely start. How is it working with black yarn? I'm not sure my eyes could take it.


Thanks - So far so good.


----------



## KittyChris

Bev, nice pictures. Did you take those pics from indoors because it was too yucky outside? There has to be reflections from the window or else you got pictures of a group of UFOs. &#128518;


----------



## tamarque

Bev--such different photos from your usual brigt and full of detail ones. The day certainly looks heavily overcast but I bet the places beautiful with great views.


----------



## sisu

I too have been away for the day and have a lot to catch up on! Started at the end first!

Looks like a pretty place Bev, but a very foggy day! 

Chris, I see the ufo's!


----------



## eshlemania

All were from inside. This is how it started and will make a nice contrast to the rest of the pics. It rained the entire day we drove down and got there. The next three days were gorgeous. More pics to come.  I will sprinkle them through out.


----------



## Ronie

Great pictures Bev... We have had some very heavy fog the last few days.. its actually pretty foggy out now.. normally it clears off by the afternoon.. 
I'm glad your weather improved and you had a great time.. we had a similar experience when we went on our vacation in February.. I just love it when it works out that way


----------



## sisu

Bev, what a great start and good idea to return to finishing projects started. Love the bright blue of your scarf and the socks are coming along great!

I think I will go back to the Madryn and try to finish this time. I also want to keep working on the dk hot pad - only 6 more rows left.

DFL, enjoy your redecorating and I would definately be interested in seeing and trying the tree of life adaptation you are doing?

Glad you are joining in Nancyn and SHCooper. Beautiful shawl you are working on SHCooper.

Glad to hear from you Peg and that your husband is doing well. Nice 50th wedding anniversary gift. Enjoy and Happy Anniversary!

Well Jane, you sure have your work cut out for you. Love the yarn you are using for your Be With You shawl.

Up to page 3


----------



## Ronie

Thanks Caryn I knew I forgot to say something  ... Bev great scarf.. I really like the blue color.. it is very pretty!!


----------



## sisu

Nice peaceful way to start your day Jan. what a pretty view. 
How wonderful to get an antique doily blocker! Never saw anything like it, but I bet it will work great.

Julie, hope you got some of your curtains done. Are you sewing them, or knitting?

Oh boy Sue! Those are great pictures of the grandkids! You really captured their energy and having such fun dancing to the music! What a joy.

Wow Chris, great picture of that rooster taking care of the family. He certainly looks proud.

Jane, The Cynara is such a beautiful shawl. Bet it will be so glamourous in black with beads! Great start. Is it a KAL?

Nice DK work Chris. I love how that star fish stands out on both sides. Nice bind off too. Beautiful color crochet thread - no wonder you couldn't resist!

Ronie, glad you were able to straighten out your dk cowl. That always feels good when you can figure it out! Sounds like you have plenty of projects to move on to! 

Ok, think I'm caught up for now. Now to try to finish that hot pad!


----------



## TLL

Well you all sure didn't let any dust gather under your fingers on your keyboards today! I am on page 2 and will have to catch up later. 

Welcome back, Peggy. It is so good to hear your hubby is doing so well and you have a wonderful retreat to look forward to. Enjoy!!! 

I have no idea who "IGlamUUp" is, Ronie. Sorry.


----------



## britgirl

Chris, your DK hotpad looks great. Love that starfish.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you are funny. He is definitely a proud cock and they are still hanging around my house.  so I am happy.
> 
> And now for pics of my finally completed hot pad. I was a bad girl and stopped at the LYS yesterday. I got a skein of sock yarn to make socks for DGD and they had some gorgeous Katia crochet thread that I had to buy. 😅😉🌟


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...Jane, The Cynara is such a beautiful shawl. Bet it will be so glamourous in black with beads! Great start. Is it a KAL?...


It is a KAL within Dee's group on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/design-by-dee/3227410/1-25


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for sharing those pics. Look forward to seeing the ones from the sunny days.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> All were from inside. This is how it started and will make a nice contrast to the rest of the pics. It rained the entire day we drove down and got there. The next three days were gorgeous. More pics to come.  I will sprinkle them through out.


----------



## britgirl

Enjoying a quiet evening at home. I did manage to do a few rows on Vampire whilst up at Kat's. Hope to get some good knitting time in this week. I'm not even sure anymore which clue I am on, just know that I finished another part of a chart and onto the next page. Need to finish up the monthly dishcloth before July.

Sue


----------



## Ronie

That is very pretty Sue!! I love that yarn.. is it as dark as it looks?? awfully hard on the eyes but will make a stunning shawl..


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, your Vampire looks great!!


----------



## britgirl

Yes, they live. Just over twenty miles from here.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Fun with Nanna! Will you be back for his birthday? I have forgotten the distance.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, it is pretty dark. I am having to go carefully as the yarn has a tendency to split.

Sue


Ronie said:


> That is very pretty Sue!! I love that yarn.. is it as dark as it looks?? awfully hard on the eyes but will make a stunning shawl..


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Bev
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Vampire looks great!!


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...I did manage to do a few rows on Vampire ...


Looks great, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> Nice peaceful way to start your day Jan. what a pretty view.
> How wonderful to get an antique doily blocker! Never saw anything like it, but I bet it will work great.
> 
> Julie, hope you got some of your curtains done. Are you sewing them, or knitting?
> 
> Oh boy Sue! Those are great pictures of the grandkids! You really captured their energy and having such fun dancing to the music! What a joy.
> 
> Wow Chris, great picture of that rooster taking care of the family. He certainly looks proud.
> 
> Jane, The Cynara is such a beautiful shawl. Bet it will be so glamourous in black with beads! Great start. Is it a KAL?
> 
> Nice DK work Chris. I love how that star fish stands out on both sides. Nice bind off too. Beautiful color crochet thread - no wonder you couldn't resist!
> 
> Ronie, glad you were able to straighten out your dk cowl. That always feels good when you can figure it out! Sounds like you have plenty of projects to move on to!
> 
> Ok, think I'm caught up for now. Now to try to finish that hot pad!


Sewing- turned out the rod was about 16 inches too short- so I have had to buy more- hopefully the Handyman still has a job- there is a funding crisis.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Yes, they live. Just over twenty miles from here.
> 
> Sue


So really quite handy!


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Enjoying a quiet evening at home. I did manage to do a few rows on Vampire whilst up at Kat's. Hope to get some good knitting time in this week. I'm not even sure anymore which clue I am on, just know that I finished another part of a chart and onto the next page. Need to finish up the monthly dishcloth before July.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue! And it's a beautiful color.


----------



## Normaedern

Chris, your hotpad is great!


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, great photos but I always imagine US summers as sunny. How wrong can I be???


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, love the Vampire especially your choice of beads. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/daiquiri2a/post309374131/ --> is in Russian.
You are correct in that the entries for the photos are in the German. PDF below of the translated captions.


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:


> Bev, great photos but I always imagine US summers as sunny. How wrong can I be???


Norma, these pictures were taken at the end of April, when rain is expected-"April showers bring May flowers." But we have continued in April weather till now and into the future-. Yesterday was sunny. Only two days without rain this coming week. We have gone as much as a week without some sun and it is quite unusual for us. I worry about the farmers. They did get their fields planted I think, but now as we drive past, the fields have water standing in them. The ground is saturated. A nearby city had 8" in just three weeks. We are all missing the sun.


----------



## vermontmary

Hi folks! I've been traveling around in the airstream, still knitting on the Lefty shawl (Ravelry... Fun and easy enough to do in the car!), so haven't kept up! Maybe now I'll start getting notifications again...


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, so nice to live close to the GKs.  Such adorable ones too.

Karen, thanks so for that translation. I am planning on printing it out when I am not the only one awake.


----------



## kaixixang

eshlemania said:


> Sue, so nice to live close to the GKs.  Such adorable ones too.
> 
> Karen, thanks so for that translation. I am planning on printing it out when I am not the only one awake.


*IF* you find another hyperlink from the original page with the pattern...and no chart...PM me with the link (so I don't have to play catch up with the current LP page) and I'll translate and post to the main LP in PDF. I had to type and paste the entries from http://translate.google.com and my MS Word program to get the words translated. All entries were in a photo form. So, type, click on appropriate German phrase, copy and paste English under the photos in the word program. Any untranslated words can be dealt with later. I have a German/English Dictionary...but it's not large enough for the combined words that most German dialects put together. IE...some of the phrases I had to leave out a German word for the English to make sense.

This request for the German to English goes for me and I believe BritGirl (she had a statement of interest before I moved from one of the pages).


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/daiquiri2a/post309374131/ --> is in Russian.
> You are correct in that the entries for the photos are in the German. PDF below of the translated captions.


Thank you for this Karen. I saved the page in My Pages for further study. Is this the internet translation or is this what you did? I will have to study these and do samples. Translating technical information is a challenge

EDIT--your post came in after I posted. I think the online translations are very literal and we need to work on translating that into the idiom of knitting.


----------



## dragonflylace

SHCooper said:


> My guess is that it is a Greek post but the directions seem to be in German.


This is correct. "Stricken" is German for knitting (? or some form of the word).

I was on a thread yesterday and they were discussing this site:

http://**************************.ru/?view=magazine

I have clicked on some of the table coverings...they appear to be from Anna or Burda magazine ( I am lucky to have some Anna magazines). If you look through enough of the pictures, you will find the symbol directions. They are on the bright yellow design. At this site, you click on the "words describing the item".

I have attached a PDF that I created from this site with the German directions...all is in English though. You can keep these directions and anytime you see an "Anna/Burda" design, they will be the same.

I have many, many, many others if anyone is interested....oh my did I really ask that??????


----------



## dogyarns

jscaplen said:


> That was one of my guesses. Very useful!
> I need a r-e-a-l-l-y big one for my Montego - which is way too big for the bed & even for my carpeted floorspace - even if I could manage to crawl around on the floor to block it.


I's still happy to block the Montego for you, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns

Other than designs-in-the-making, I have a couple of scarf/hat/mittens sets I'm doing for the Pine Ridge Reservation. Still haven't decided on an edging for my Dayflower, so maybe I will get that out and tinker with it again to see if I can finish. You would think I would be more productive since I can't do much besides sit around with ice on my knee. Sheesh!


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Norma, these pictures were taken at the end of April, when rain is expected-"April showers bring May flowers." But we have continued in April weather till now and into the future-. Yesterday was sunny. Only two days without rain this coming week. We have gone as much as a week without some sun and it is quite unusual for us. I worry about the farmers. They did get their fields planted I think, but now as we drive past, the fields have water standing in them. The ground is saturated. A nearby city had 8" in just three weeks. We are all missing the sun.


That sounds serious for the farmers. I have just spoken to DS who is in Boston before they come here. He says it is cold and rainy there.


----------



## tamarque

dragonflylace said:


> This is correct. "Stricken" is German for knitting (? or some form of the word).
> 
> I was on a thread yesterday and they were discussing this site:
> 
> http://**************************.ru/?view=magazine
> 
> I have clicked on some of the table coverings...they appear to be from Anna or Burda magazine ( I am lucky to have some Anna magazines). If you look through enough of the pictures, you will find the symbol directions. They are on the bright yellow design. At this site, you click on the "words describing the item".
> 
> I have attached a PDF that I created from this site with the German directions...all is in English though. You can keep these directions and anytime you see an "Anna/Burda" design, they will be the same.
> 
> I have many, many, many others if anyone is interested....oh my did I really ask that??????


You did great with this. I can never do anything with technology that doesn't turn into a major nightmare. The page of raglan seams seems to be a translation from the Russian into German and Google translate won't translate it. Karen's translation was a literal one, not in a knitting idiom. i think I would have to sit with a knitting dictionary and work each direction from the translation dictionary. Nothing ever easy.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Norma, these pictures were taken at the end of April, when rain is expected-"April showers bring May flowers." But we have continued in April weather till now and into the future-. Yesterday was sunny. Only two days without rain this coming week. We have gone as much as a week without some sun and it is quite unusual for us. I worry about the farmers. They did get their fields planted I think, but now as we drive past, the fields have water standing in them. The ground is saturated. A nearby city had 8" in just three weeks. We are all missing the sun.


A bad harvest is just what is needed - NOT!


----------



## Lurker 2

vermontmary said:


> Hi folks! I've been traveling around in the airstream, still knitting on the Lefty shawl (Ravelry... Fun and easy enough to do in the car!), so haven't kept up! Maybe now I'll start getting notifications again...


Good to see you, Mary!


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you, Mary!


Agreed, Mary, lovely to have you pop in. 

I was concerned that we hadn't heard from Ros, but she is catching up on the last thread.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> That sounds serious for the farmers. I have just spoken to DS who is in Boston before they come here. He says it is cold and rainy there.


Yes, it was in the 50* temp range this weekend and rainy. My weather is similar to Boston, but a bit cooler. Second weekend I could not get into the garden and have been working during the week so no energy left over. I am sure the farmers are worried. My favorite apple orchard shut down after 3 yrs of losing most of his crop to weather.


----------



## tamarque

dogyarns said:


> Other than designs-in-the-making, I have a couple of scarf/hat/mittens sets I'm doing for the Pine Ridge Reservation. Still haven't decided on an edging for my Dayflower, so maybe I will get that out and tinker with it again to see if I can finish. You would think I would be more productive since I can't do much besides sit around with ice on my knee. Sheesh!


Wonderful that you are knitting for Pine Ridge.


----------



## tamarque

vermontmary said:


> Hi folks! I've been traveling around in the airstream, still knitting on the Lefty shawl (Ravelry... Fun and easy enough to do in the car!), so haven't kept up! Maybe now I'll start getting notifications again...


Good to see you here Mary. FYI, I never get notifications. Just know to open up KP and look for the LP. It is usually in my watched topics for easy finding, but otherwise you can go to Active Topics and find us easily there, too. We are always active.


----------



## kaixixang

I just got in touch with HandyFamily for the Russian work of that website...it is only a site with links to a larger version of each photo section. No more written German instruction or chart available. So, you would have to compare photos from knittingfool's website for the equivalent instructions.

Yes, I do a literal translation...but there were no real instructions available. I know enough "knit" language to adapt...but nothing was given other than right and left facing pieces of cloth.



dragonflylace said:


> This is correct. "Stricken" is German for knitting (? or some form of the word).
> 
> I was on a thread yesterday and they were discussing this site:
> 
> http://**************************.ru/?view=magazine
> 
> I have clicked on some of the table coverings...they appear to be from Anna or Burda magazine ( I am lucky to have some Anna magazines). If you look through enough of the pictures, you will find the symbol directions. They are on the bright yellow design. At this site, you click on the "words describing the item".
> 
> I have attached a PDF that I created from this site with the German directions...all is in English though. You can keep these directions and anytime you see an "Anna/Burda" design, they will be the same.
> 
> I have many, many, many others if anyone is interested....oh my did I really ask that??????


Jawahl!

I want the crocheted doilies. I have the English hardanger already.


----------



## kaixixang

It would seem that I have 2 varieties of Sage --> one Garden, and another...the second one is starting to send up one or more shoots of leaves...and I think the smaller plants I see are the carrots from the seed strips Mom had me get (instead of straight seed).

I'll have photos of those two planters when there is more "proof" of what the plants are --> 1-5 inches should be enough. There are photos of the more mature plants...did you know chocolate Bell is as dark as Japanese Eggplant? Only difference is brown vs purple/black.


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> I just got in touch with HandyFamily for the Russian work of that website...it is only a site with links to a larger version of each photo section. No more written German instruction or chart available. So, you would have to compare photos from knittingfool's website for the equivalent instructions.
> 
> Yes, I do a literal translation...but there were no real instructions available. I know enough "knit" language to adapt...but nothing was given other than right and left facing pieces of cloth.
> 
> Thank you. That is frustrating. No info on whether to K2tog or passovers or anything like that? I guess, I need to take a day to knit samples and see if I can figure out what they are doing.


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> It would seem that I have 2 varieties of Sage --> one Garden, and another...the second one is starting to send up one or more shoots of leaves...and I think the smaller plants I see are the carrots from the seed strips Mom had me get (instead of straight seed).
> 
> I'll have photos of those two planters when there is more "proof" of what the plants are --> 1-5 inches should be enough. There are photos of the more mature plants...did you know chocolate Bell is as dark as Japanese Eggplant? Only difference is brown vs purple/black.


YUM!

Carrot seed strips really are easier as the seeds are sooooo small and hard to plant with adequate space. I didn't even get carrots in this year.


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning all!!! 

Welcome back Mary and Elizabeth and I also saw Ros catching up with us  

It is so sad to see that the East is drowning while we are turning to dust! I did see where my family in Nevada got some pretty good rains.. I hope it hopped over the Sierra Nevada Mountain range and got some of California wet too.. we have stayed dry.. the coast gets fog and although it is not rain it is moisture and helps keep the ground damp.. We enjoyed our back yard to the fullest this weekend.. but we are watching the news and the fire season is in full force now.  

Well I am going back to work today!! good grief who would of thought a silly little tooth would of got me out of work for a week!! it has more to do with no pain meds and how rough they were on my jaw!! the tooth area is fine.. 

It looks like the mystery pattern could have some hope yet!! between all of you figuring out the language it could turn into a very pretty jacket!! 
I love the links to better understanding of this pattern and the yellow doily is beautiful!! 

Have a wonderful day/evening all.. I'll most likely check in before I get off the computer


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!!
> 
> Welcome back Mary and Elizabeth and I also saw Ros catching up with us
> 
> It is so sad to see that the East is drowning while we are turning to dust! I did see where my family in Nevada got some pretty good rains.. I hope it hopped over the Sierra Nevada Mountain range and got some of California wet too.. we have stayed dry.. the coast gets fog and although it is not rain it is moisture and helps keep the ground damp.. We enjoyed our back yard to the fullest this weekend.. but we are watching the news and the fire season is in full force now.
> 
> Well I am going back to work today!! good grief who would of thought a silly little tooth would of got me out of work for a week!! it has more to do with no pain meds and how rough they were on my jaw!! the tooth area is fine..
> 
> It looks like the mystery pattern could have some hope yet!! between all of you figuring out the language it could turn into a very pretty jacket!!
> I love the links to better understanding of this pattern and the yellow doily is beautiful!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day/evening all.. I'll most likely check in before I get off the computer


That is good you are finally feeling well enough to work!


----------



## kaixixang

I'm sorry to see the higher temperatures out West...but I'm not having to do more than splash some tap water on the existing planters. Having the gallon size containers instead of the 2 liter bottles is a HUGE help this year!


----------



## jscaplen

vermontmary said:


> Hi folks! ..


Glad to hear from you, Mary


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...I was on a thread yesterday and they were discussing this site...


Such works of art!
Thank you for that beautiful pattern, DFL.


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> I's still happy to block the Montego for you, Jane!


You are so kind. ;-)
How about you tell me how to go about it. The designer told me to put paper towel rolls along the fold line to avoid a crease but how do you pin that?


----------



## dogyarns

tamarque said:


> Wonderful that you are knitting for Pine Ridge.


Thanks! I find it a good cause to keep others warm while giving me something to do in my spare(?????????) time.


----------



## dogyarns

jscaplen said:


> You are so kind. ;-)
> How about you tell me how to go about it. The designer told me to put paper towel rolls along the fold line to avoid a crease but how do you pin that?


I think I would let a paper towel roll stick out at the top and bottom and try to put a pin or two or three through the roll and into the blocking board. Alternatively, put a long blocking wire through the rolls so it sticks out on top and bottom and pin it on both sides to hold it in place so you can pull the rest of the shawl out well to pin. Off the top of my head, that's all I can come up with. Will let you know if I get any ideas off the side of my head.


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> You are so kind. ;-)
> How about you tell me how to go about it. The designer told me to put paper towel rolls along the fold line to avoid a crease but how do you pin that?


Maybe just stretch it as much as you can then put the pins close to the paper towel rolls?? Or could you block half? then the other half? what the heck are you going to do with a piece this large


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good you are finally feeling well enough to work!


thanks Julie!! and yet I was thinking of all the things I could get done with hubby at work and me staying home.. I know once I get out the door that I will be energized and feel lots better...


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> I think I would let a paper towel roll stick out at the top and bottom...


Trying to picture that...


> Will let you know if I get any ideas off the side of my head.


Would this be called lateral thinking? ;-)
Thanks


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...Or could you block half? then the other half?


I have never done that before but I think that will have to be the approach - rather than fold it & do both halves at once.


> what the heck are you going to do with a piece this large


Elizabeth has an answer for that: send it to her.


----------



## tamarque

Jane--have never made anything as large as this project but have had to block in sections. Put a towel into the folded area and only blocked half the piece. Then after the first half dried, rewet the second half and repeated the process. I would have no idea how to spread out such a large piece without giving over an entire room to it. And given my rotten knees would try to get a couple of pieces thin plywood and sheets of insulation board to put on top of the ply and put this onto a bed or table. The material would be 4' x 8' two of them would give you an 8' x8' area to work on. After that I would store these boards for the next monster project.


----------



## dogyarns

For those who want German knitting terms: Knitting Languages is out of print, but I have the whole book still on my computer (yep! I'm the author! And you thought I was just a doofus! Ha! - okay, well, I am sometimes). Anyway, I would be happy to email pdf files for the German-to-English and English-to-German chapters if you will send me your email address. This is strictly knitting terms, so no fooling around with various interpretations via a regular dictionary (no, rib in knitting does not have anything to do with Adam and Eve and that whole bone-from-the-chest thing). Just to let you know, I will be gone the rest of the day so it may be tomorrow before I can get the pdfs ready and sent out.


----------



## dogyarns

I was thinking that you were folding it in half with the paper towel rolls in the crease at the center. If you can anchor the paper towel rolls so they don't move, then you can stretch and pin both sides at the same time. Even if it isn't quite circular, at least both sides will be the same.



jscaplen said:


> Would this be called lateral thinking? ;-)
> Thanks


Or an off-side play. Either one works for me!


----------



## dogyarns

jscaplen said:


> Elizabeth has an answer for that: send it to her.


Absolutely, positively, the very best solution for the problem!


----------



## dragonflylace

Jawahl!

I want the crocheted doilies. I have the English hardanger already.

I will work on that...some of the crocheted items are on eBay, but I will find some for you!!!!


----------



## TLL

What a way to start your day, Jan!!! Enjoy! Your blocking board will be very helpful when you get to use it. 

Thank you for the fun patterns, Jane. You know we needed more.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Thank you. Is it strange that the directions are in German?


Not at all. There are a lot of Germans that ended up in the Ukraine area during WW11.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> They have so much energy!
> 
> Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
> Sue


Fun! Happy Birthday, Jackson!!!


----------



## TLL

SHCooper said:


> I started this shawl for the second time. The needles I used on the first attempt were smaller and the lace pattern wasn't very "lacey." I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows. .... so I've already done the math to know where I need to stop the "repeat" rows of the pattern to have the right number of stitches for the edge.


Oh, pretty! I really like the heathery look to your yarn. It looks like it will be wonderfully warm when you are done with it. 

What a view to come home to, Chris!


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> Not at all. There are a lot of Germans that ended up in the Ukraine area during WW11.


Wonder why that happened? Defectors? Prisoners?


----------



## TLL

I am impressed, Jane! That yarn is so dark on the latest Dee project you are doing. It looks fantastic though! Great job, as always. 

Ronie, I am glad you were able to get your oops cleared up. That cowl is such a pretty one. You will wear it with pride, I am sure!

Chris, your starfish turned out great!!! I love it! And, of course, you deserve your new yarn. 

I am so glad you can still pop in here, Tricia. 

I hope this week is warmer for you, Julie, and you can get more projects done more comfortably. :thumbup:

I am now caught up to p.8, and need to get some other things done.  See you later and Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## jangmb

TLL said:


> What a way to start your day, Jan!!! Enjoy! Your blocking board will be very helpful when you get to use it.
> 
> Thank you for the fun patterns, Jane. You know we needed more.


Yes, that is on my deck off the back of the house. I tried at least 6 different flowering vines for my pergola on the deck and finally found one that has given me a wonderful canopy. The finches love the thistle seed there and the Baltimore Orioles are drawn to the grape jelly.

I only wish I had that marked doily blocking board years ago when I crocheted a lot of doilies. It would be nice to have a blocking board that that for the shawls.

Yes, Jane thank you for the additional patterns. I will have a lot to choose from.

Thank you DFL, for your links also. Beautiful lace, isn't it? Keep us posted on your cable project, I will be interested in that also.

What a beautiful start on your Vampire, Sue! That will be beautiful!

I love you chicken family, Chris Your rooster looks like he is definitely in charge. He loos to be a big one.

Nice to see you checking in, Mary. Happy travels to you.

How is your swim team project going, Jane? Have any meets been scheduled yet?


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> I was thinking that you were folding it in half with the paper towel rolls in the crease at the center.


Yes - that was the idea.


> If you can anchor the paper towel rolls so they don't move...


Maybe insert a broom handle through them? Or could you just use a broom handle in place of the cardboard rolls?


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...Anyway, I would be happy to email pdf files for the German-to-English and English-to-German chapters if you will send me your email address...


I would like to have it. You have my email address.
Thanks


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> I am impressed, Jane! That yarn is so dark on the latest Dee project you are doing. It looks fantastic though! Great job, as always.


Thank you, Toni 
Perhaps if it were lace weight it might be difficult to work with but this is fingering.


----------



## jscaplen

jangmb said:


> ...How is your swim team project going, Jane? Have any meets been scheduled yet?


Struggling along. Our first meet is July 19th - we aren't hosting it of course but I will be reffing.


----------



## dragonflylace

Here is a photo of the first blanket I made. I added the DNA molecule (for the biochemist in me) and the leaf and vine for my Botany background.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Put a towel into the folded area and only blocked half the piece...


Thanks for the advice. I am thinking that it will be difficult to ensure uniformity, though.
How would you join your two pieces of plywood?


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a photo of the first blanket I made...


Beautiful work, DFL 
So great that you can put your personal stamp on it.


----------



## MissMelba

Egad, I will try to get caught up in both LP's but no promises. I did manage to see some nice landscapes, fowl, DK projects, shawl projects, and new yarn. Thanks for the photos  Between the houseguests, multiple airport trips, sick co-workers (had to cover two desks aside from my own), and a major closet clean (almost done, then only four to go) I have only been peeking in to the LP. I did manage to get a little bit of knitting done though (yippie). Looking forward to Clue 2 of the Bees this Friday.

Welcome to our new members, and welcome back to returning members. Always nice to see you in here.

Good luck with the meet next month Jane.

Hope you can solve the data usage issue Tricia.

Glad your tooth issue is resolving Ronie. 

Hope you manage to stay off your knee Elizabeth. I imagine your are going stir crazy, lol.

I know I am missing something important and will read back later. 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba

Very nice DFL, and the added touches are apropos.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Good luck with the meet next month Jane....


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jangmb

KittyChris said:


> And now for pics of my finally completed hot pad. I was a bad girl and stopped at the LYS yesterday. I got a skein of sock yarn to make socks for DGD and they had some gorgeous Katia crochet thread that I had to buy. 😅😉🌟


Your DK turned out very nice


----------



## dragonflylace

If anyone wants the DNA or leaf and vine, I have copies of the charts....


----------



## eshlemania

Lovely Tree of Life DFL. 

Jane, when I block things that overflow my blocking board, I simply lightly fold the project back over onto the blocking board and continue the pinning. I have not ended up with a crease where I folded yet. Good luck.  I will have the Shipwreck to block later this year. 

Jane, supportive hugs concerning the swim team struggles, which I am sure are quite stressful for you.

Have a grand day, I am not sure when I will get back on. It is a full day.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, when I block things that overflow my blocking board, I simply lightly fold the project back over onto the blocking board and continue the pinning...


So you have the two halves blocked at the same time but pinned separately?


> Jane, supportive hugs concerning the swim team struggles, which I am sure are quite stressful for you.


Thank you, Bev. 
I don't want to be burdening this group with those issues.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am thinking that it will be difficult to ensure uniformity, though.
> How would you join your two pieces of plywood?


I would try laying them next to each other and putting the foam board cross wise over them. If on a table, you may have to put a few 2x4's under them for support. Of course if you have a garage or basement, a couple of saw horses with 2x4s, plywood on top for supporting the foam boards. You can make really large blocking surfaces this way.


----------



## tamarque

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone wants the DNA or leaf and vine, I have copies of the charts....


How generous of you DFL. Would love the DNA and leaf/vine charts. They look great on your blanket.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...a couple of saw horses with 2x4s, plywood on top for supporting the foam boards...


That would also make it much easier to get access to all sections.


----------



## jangmb

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone wants the DNA or leaf and vine, I have copies of the charts....


I would also be interested in your charts. I always enjoy your designs


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> That would also make it much easier to get access to all sections.


Yes, much better than a bed or the dining room table.


----------



## jscaplen

Free through June 30th, no code needed.
Ladder by Brittany Wilson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ladder

Upstairs by WollSchnegge
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/upstairs

Hinterland by Molly Jane Wick
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hinterland

This reminded me of DFL's addition to her ToL blanket.
DNA Cowl by Lorna Pearman
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dna-cowl

Riverton Cowl by Valerie Hobbs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/riverton-cowl


----------



## WandaT

Just checking in to get the postings. Great start.


----------



## eshlemania

Jane said:


> So you have the two halves blocked at the same time but pinned separately?


Yes, that is what I do.

Jane, I have bookmarked Hinterland.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Yes, that is what I do...


Okay - when I get up the courage...
Looks like a pretty extensive trail system.


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay, I think this will work....both are PDFs.

The Celtic Vine is already colored. It is from my PickaStitch program.

The DNA is not...but it is easy to color and follow.

The Celtic Vine is challenging, but once you get through it once, it is not so bad....just "follow-the-chart-road" (sing follow the yellow brick road


----------



## dragonflylace

jscaplen said:


> Free through June 30th, no code needed.
> Ladder by Brittany Wilson
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ladder
> 
> Upstairs by WollSchnegge
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/upstairs
> 
> Hinterland by Molly Jane Wick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hinterland
> 
> This reminded me of DFL's addition to her ToL blanket.
> DNA Cowl by Lorna Pearman
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dna-cowl
> 
> Riverton Cowl by Valerie Hobbs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/riverton-cowl


Thanks...the more DNA, the better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> thanks Julie!! and yet I was thinking of all the things I could get done with hubby at work and me staying home.. I know once I get out the door that I will be energized and feel lots better...


 :thumbup: Ah well, just think of all you can do when you get your paycheck!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I am impressed, Jane! That yarn is so dark on the latest Dee project you are doing. It looks fantastic though! Great job, as always.
> 
> Ronie, I am glad you were able to get your oops cleared up. That cowl is such a pretty one. You will wear it with pride, I am sure!
> 
> Chris, your starfish turned out great!!! I love it! And, of course, you deserve your new yarn.
> 
> I am so glad you can still pop in here, Tricia.
> 
> I hope this week is warmer for you, Julie, and you can get more projects done more comfortably. :thumbup:
> 
> I am now caught up to p.8, and need to get some other things done.  See you later and Happy Knitting!!!


Come what ever, Toni it will be warmer now- I have a beautiful new heater to turn on in the mornings- feeling very spoilt. And I now have an electric blanket for my bed! Just have to watch I put enough aside for the increased consumption.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful work, DFL
> So great that you can put your personal stamp on it.


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Yes, that is what I do.
> 
> Jane, I have bookmarked Hinterland.


Thanks for showing us these photos and the map Bev- I need to drag out my atlas.


----------



## Miss Pam

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a photo of the first blanket I made. I added the DNA molecule (for the biochemist in me) and the leaf and vine for my Botany background.


That is beautiful, DFL!


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> How generous of you DFL. Would love the DNA and leaf/vine charts. They look great on your blanket.


And from me, too, DFL! Very generous of you.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Free through June 30th, no code needed.
> Ladder by Brittany Wilson
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ladder
> 
> Upstairs by WollSchnegge
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/upstairs
> 
> Hinterland by Molly Jane Wick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hinterland
> 
> This reminded me of DFL's addition to her ToL blanket.
> DNA Cowl by Lorna Pearman
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dna-cowl
> 
> Riverton Cowl by Valerie Hobbs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/riverton-cowl


More great patterns! Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Yes, that is what I do.
> 
> Jane, I have bookmarked Hinterland.


Beautiful photos, Bev!


----------



## KittyChris

DFL, thanks for all the patterns! They are awesome. 

Bev, you hike down that ravine? Nice!


----------



## Lurker 2

I already posted this on the Tea Party- thought some here might like to see my clever daughter's handiwork- created for DGD who loves horses.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this on the Tea Party- thought some here might like to see my clever daughter's handiwork- created for DGD who loves horses.


Both the pillow and the quilt are absolutely lovely! She does beautiful work. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I think this will work....both are PDFs.
> 
> The Celtic Vine is already colored. It is from my PickaStitch program.
> 
> The DNA is not...but it is easy to color and follow.
> 
> The Celtic Vine is challenging, but once you get through it once, it is not so bad....just "follow-the-chart-road" (sing follow the yellow brick road


Thank you for these charts, DFL!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Both the pillow and the quilt are absolutely lovely! She does beautiful work. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Julie.


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Normaedern

Bronwen's work is exquisite. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Bronwen's work is exquisite. :thumbup:


Thanks Norma!
I can't imagine being patient enough to do that applique!


----------



## Normaedern

That looks glorious, Ben but not a bit of a stroll :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for these charts, DFL!


and from me. I have downloaded them.


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this on the Tea Party- thought some here might like to see my clever daughter's handiwork- created for DGD who loves horses.


Thank you for posting here also, Julie. That is another example of your DD's handwork. She really does exacting work.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Enjoying a quiet evening at home. I did manage to do a few rows on Vampire whilst up at Kat's. Hope to get some good knitting time in this week. I'm not even sure anymore which clue I am on, just know that I finished another part of a chart and onto the next page. Need to finish up the monthly dishcloth before July.
> 
> Sue


It sure looks like there are some unique stitches on that shawl. It is very pretty, Sue.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for the translation on the download, Karen!

It is good to hear from you, Mary. How are the views from your airstream?


----------



## TLL

Thank you for that beautiful table cloth pattern, DFL. It is gorgeous!!!!

It is tough when you do not feel good, Elizabeth. Nothing is interesting to do then. Ice is your friend.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ...my clever daughter's handiwork- created for DGD who loves horses.


Lovely - did she do the quilt, as well?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Thank you for posting here also, Julie. That is another example of your DD's handwork. She really does exacting work.


Thanks Jan!
She expects perfection- unlike her mother!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Lovely - did she do the quilt, as well?


Yes, the quilt must be about 8 years old now- it is wearing well!


----------



## TLL

dogyarns said:


> For those who want German knitting terms: Knitting Languages is out of print, but I have the whole book still on my computer (yep! I'm the author! And you thought I was just a doofus! Ha! - okay, well, I am sometimes). Anyway, I would be happy to email pdf files for the German-to-English and English-to-German chapters if you will send me your email address. This is strictly knitting terms, so no fooling around with various interpretations via a regular dictionary (no, rib in knitting does not have anything to do with Adam and Eve and that whole bone-from-the-chest thing). Just to let you know, I will be gone the rest of the day so it may be tomorrow before I can get the pdfs ready and sent out.


And "German Translator" could be added to the ever growing list.  I would love a copy! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## TLL

Good Luck with that blocking, Jane. It is a good thing Elizabeth is laid up temporarily. That will give you a chance to finish it up and get it stashed.


----------



## TLL

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone wants the DNA or leaf and vine, I have copies of the charts....


I would love to have copies of those charts! Thank you! I can see them coming in very handy someday when my biologist daughter starts to have a family of her own.


----------



## eshlemania

KittyChris said:


> DFL, thanks for all the patterns! They are awesome.
> 
> Bev, you hike down that ravine? Nice!


Norma, more like down and up and down and up etc. 

DFL, thanks for Celtic and Helix. 

So glad you are nice and warm now, Julie. Also the map is just of the state park trails. The state park is close to Madison Indiana. We live in Warsaw, Indiana. So you can see how far we have to drive-about 4 hours, if you don't get lost. 

Bronwen does gorgeous work, Julie. Thanks for sharing.

Thanks for all the comments on the photos. 



Toni said:


> It is a good thing Elizabeth is laid up temporarily. That will give you a chance to finish it up and get it stashed.


Oh, Jane, I agree. It is lucky that you have some time to hide this one.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, I agree. It is lucky that you have some time to hide this one.


Just noticed that what I am replying to got lopped off! re: my daughter's quilting:
At one point, Bev , she was bringing in a little cash with her stones that she paints, and her other skills- but now she is working full-time she can only do things in the lunch hour and once the children are settled at night.


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Jane and DFL, for the patterns!!!

Julie, I am so glad you will be warm!!! You will be ready for anything now! 

What an interesting trip, Bev. Your legs must have gotten really strong with all of that hiking.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jan!
> She expects perfection- unlike her mother!


Well, I am not so sure about that! You put out some very nice work, Julie! She must get it from her momma.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, the quilt must be about 8 years old now- it is wearing well!


Great detail on that!!


----------



## TLL

Whew! I am caught up with you all finally!

Melanie, it sounds like you are getting a lot done. Crazy and busy, but you are even squeezing in some knitting time. This is very impressive!!!

So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl that I started and put down as a result of Castonitis (a good excuse, anyway.  ) I am hoping to get it finished up to give to the friend that I originally started it for when I see her next.

This is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond I am using Patons Lace Artic Plum (a very pretty lavender color) with size 4US needle. I have thrown on a few beads toward the beginning.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> And "German Translator" could be added to the ever growing list.  I would love a copy! Thank you very much!!!


I would lve a copy, too. Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl ...to-infinity-and-beyond...


Lovely - nice iridescent beads to highlight the subtle colour. This will be beautiful.
Of course, I have it in my library & now want to cast it on - uses just one skein, too. Oh, my - I have to stop looking.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> Whew! I am caught up with you all finally!
> 
> Melanie, it sounds like you are getting a lot done. Crazy and busy, but you are even squeezing in some knitting time. This is very impressive!!!
> 
> So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl that I started and put down as a result of Castonitis (a good excuse, anyway.  ) I am hoping to get it finished up to give to the friend that I originally started it for when I see her next.
> 
> This is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond I am using Patons Lace Artic Plum (a very pretty lavender color) with size 4US needle. I have thrown on a few beads toward the beginning.


That's lovely, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Jane and DFL, for the patterns!!!
> 
> Julie, I am so glad you will be warm!!! You will be ready for anything now!
> 
> What an interesting trip, Bev. Your legs must have gotten really strong with all of that hiking.


Hopefully, yes!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Well, I am not so sure about that! You put out some very nice work, Julie! She must get it from her momma.


I don't make a habit of photographing my mistakes, Toni- her Dad is more pernickety than I am!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Great detail on that!!


Thanks, Jane!
It is lovely work! She takes a lot of time getting her fabrics right.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Whew! I am caught up with you all finally!
> 
> Melanie, it sounds like you are getting a lot done. Crazy and busy, but you are even squeezing in some knitting time. This is very impressive!!!
> 
> So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl that I started and put down as a result of Castonitis (a good excuse, anyway.  ) I am hoping to get it finished up to give to the friend that I originally started it for when I see her next.
> 
> This is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond I am using Patons Lace Artic Plum (a very pretty lavender color) with size 4US needle. I have thrown on a few beads toward the beginning.


Looks lovely, Toni- but I am rather partial to cables!


----------



## jangmb

TLL said:


> Whew! I am caught up with you all finally!
> 
> Melanie, it sounds like you are getting a lot done. Crazy and busy, but you are even squeezing in some knitting time. This is very impressive!!!
> 
> So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl that I started and put down as a result of Castonitis (a good excuse, anyway.  ) I am hoping to get it finished up to give to the friend that I originally started it for when I see her next.
> 
> This is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond I am using Patons Lace Artic Plum (a very pretty lavender color) with size 4US needle. I have thrown on a few beads toward the beginning.


Oh, how nice!!! It will make a very special gift.


----------



## Normaedern

Toni, that is a very pretty cowl. I do you love your yarn.


----------



## kaixixang

DFL --> I'm downloading your two files now. Looking forward to semi-advanced cable-work.

dogyarns --> I've sent a PM request...in German. :XD: :XD:


----------



## tamarque

Bev-that middle pic of the barge on the river reminds me of paintings from the Hudson River School which was a 19c school of painting in my region. Very beautiful. The one of the hills and dale feels quite dramatic. Looks like a wonderful State Park for vacationing.

Toni--cowl looks terrific.

Jane--thanx for more patterns. wishing you good blocking of the masterpiece.

DFL--thanx for the stitch charts


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Wonder why that happened? Defectors? Prisoners?


It could be a combination of both. I don't recall hearing why/how they got there.


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that is a very pretty cowl.


Thank you, all. The photo does not do a very good job of showing the color. 



Normaedern said:


> I do you love your yarn.


Did you get your order of Paton's Lace?


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks lovely, Toni- but I am rather partial to cables!


And this one combines cables and lace!

(You can do it. You are Super Jane!!!)


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ... You are Super Jane!!!


Why did that make me think of Super Dave Osborne?
(Anyone know who I am referring to?)


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Why did that make me think of Super Dave Osborne?
> (Anyone know who I am referring to?)


Not a clue.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Why did that make me think of Super Dave Osborne?
> (Anyone know who I am referring to?)


No!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Why did that make me think of Super Dave Osborne?
> (Anyone know who I am referring to?)


Sorry! I have no idea who he is. I am guessing that he is REALLY, REALLY good at multi-tasking?


----------



## KittyChris

No idea here either, Jane. 

Julie, excellent work from your DD. Thanks for sharing. 

Toni, beautiful cowl. I have that pattern, it must be one of those from super Jane!


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> What an interesting trip, Bev. Your legs must have gotten really strong with all of that hiking.


By the third day DH was bouncing up and down on his toes saying, "My calves haven't been this tight in a looooong time. "  He was very happy. A week and a half later, while we were cleaning a house, he said, "We need to go back in Oct."  And indeed we are. 

Toni, that cowl is very pretty. Love your color.

Sorry Jane, don't know Super Dave.


----------



## jscaplen

Back in the early 70's there was a show called The John Byner Comedy Hour - he was a comedian known for doing impersonations - appeared on the Ed Sullivan Show. There was a character on his show called Super Dave - a stunt man who got run over, blown up - you name it - in the course of his ever-failing stunts. He ended up with his own show - very stupid comedy, actually.


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Maybe insert a broom handle through them? Or could you just use a broom handle in place of the cardboard rolls?


I was thinking that too!! if its long enough or maybe go to the hardware store and get a piece of PVC Pipe and use it.. you can cut it down to the right size.. I think they are sold in either 8' or 10' foot lengths .. I am sure some places have them even longer..


----------



## Ronie

Beautiful Tree of Life DFL!! I love your personal touches to it!! 

Very nice pictures Bev! I bet is was a beautiful get away


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Why did that make me think of Super Dave Osborne?
> (Anyone know who I am referring to?)


yes!!! he use to be on the David Letterman show.. didn't he have a velcro suit and he would jump and get stuck?? anyway I did think the same thing when she said Super Jane 

Toni your cowl is coming along very nicely.. your friend will love it!!

Julie thanks for sharing the projects your daughter has done.. she is such a good seamstress


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Back in the early 70's there was a show called The John Byner Comedy Hour - he was a comedian known for doing impersonations - appeared on the Ed Sullivan Show. There was a character on his show called Super Dave - a stunt man who got run over, blown up - you name it - in the course of his ever-failing stunts. He ended up with his own show - very stupid comedy, actually.


Uh Oh Jane maybe we just showed our age!!! LOL I remember John Byner too..


----------



## Ronie

Well I'm home.. very tired.. I'll probably watch a little tv then off to bed... July will bring some very long nights at work.. I don't look forward to it but hope to get some great time off in September... at least I am getting lots of exercise..  I will also be going in after lunch so I can have some nice quiet time to knit a bit before heading out of the house..


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> Uh Oh Jane maybe we just showed our age!!! LOL I remember John Byner too..


Well, now, I didn't actually say that I _ *watched*_ the show. Perhaps someone told me about it. 
;-)


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks for the clarification on Super Dave, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Jane. My DH remembers him well, thought he was funny. He mostly remembers him from a show in the late 70s that was on HBO called Bizarre. I don't usually watch many of those silly comedy shows, so don't remember him at all.


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, I didn't actually say that I _ *watched*_ the show. Perhaps someone told me about it.
> ;-)


I did at least a few times...  I don't remember specifics..


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> No idea here either, Jane.
> 
> Julie, excellent work from your DD. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Toni, beautiful cowl. I have that pattern, it must be one of those from super Jane!


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam

Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.

The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days. 

The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.

The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.

ETA: Links have now been corrected and should work.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> I did at least a few times...  I don't remember specifics..


I never did, but my DH sure did but not until cable came out. He missed out on anything earlier than that for some reason.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> yes!!! he use to be on the David Letterman show.. didn't he have a velcro suit and he would jump and get stuck?? anyway I did think the same thing when she said Super Jane
> 
> Toni your cowl is coming along very nicely.. your friend will love it!!
> 
> Julie thanks for sharing the projects your daughter has done.. she is such a good seamstress


Thanks Ronie.
She certainly is!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane. My DH remembers him well, thought he was funny. He mostly remembers him from a show in the late 70s that was on HBO called Bizarre. I don't usually watch many of those silly comedy shows, so don't remember him at all.


Me neither.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days.
> 
> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl. I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.
> 
> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk. I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.


These are beautiful, Pam!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> ...The first is a baby sweater ...


Looking good, Pam - well on your way. 


> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl.


The link didn't work but I think that I found it. Quite pretty!


> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,'...


This is looking lovely, too. I have been downloading the clues but I haven't CO. She has some lovely designs.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> These are beautiful, Pam!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> This is looking lovely, too. I have been downloading the clues but I haven't CO. She has some lovely designs.


Thanks, Jane. Wonder why that one link didn't work? I'll see if I can edit it.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> ... Wonder why that one link didn't work? I'll see if I can edit it.


Actually, the other one didn't either.
I just checked it against the link that I copied from the site & they were the same. Perhaps it is a kink on my computer.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Actually, the other one didn't either.


I figured out what I did wrong, so they are both now correct. I put a . in after each of the links and it won't work that way. I'm a stickler about grammar so will have to get used to leaving that one off when including any links.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> I figured out what I did wrong...


That mystery is solved but not your Mystery Moonwalk.
;-)


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> That mystery is solved but not your Mystery Moonwalk.
> ;-)


----------



## Normaedern

Gorgeous WIPS Pam. I love the middle one particularly :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns

Okay, this is getting ridiculous! My knee is getting worse again. Doc thinks I have been walking too much, so I am back to full-time recliner mode with my knee elevated for a couple of days. Just sent out the German knitting terms to those who asked for them. If anyone else would like them, I will not be getting back on the computer for a couple of days, so please don't hold your breath waiting for them, but continue on with Bev getting those wips done until I am back in action. I will be looking for eye candy - all your beautiful FOs - when I get back.

Just for clarification: a couple of people asked for Knitting Languages in their request. I have only converted the German to pdf so I could send it out to you. Getting the whole of KL into pdf format would take me a lot longer - there are 12 languages of knitting terms in the book. Just a wee bit more than I can get converted at the moment. Once I am fully healed, I will see about getting the rest finished. It will be nice to have them all in a format I can send around the world!


----------



## Lurker 2

dogyarns said:


> Okay, this is getting ridiculous! My knee is getting worse again. Doc thinks I have been walking too much, so I am back to full-time recliner mode with my knee elevated for a couple of days. Just sent out the German knitting terms to those who asked for them. If anyone else would like them, I will not be getting back on the computer for a couple of days, so please don't hold your breath waiting for them, but continue on with Bev getting those wips done until I am back in action. I will be looking for eye candy - all your beautiful FOs - when I get back.
> 
> Just for clarification: a couple of people asked for Knitting Languages in their request. I have only converted the German to pdf so I could send it out to you. Getting the whole of KL into pdf format would take me a lot longer - there are 12 languages of knitting terms in the book. Just a wee bit more than I can get converted at the moment. Once I am fully healed, I will see about getting the rest finished. It will be nice to have them all in a format I can send around the world!


Sorry to hear of this set back, Elizabeth- hopefully not for too long!


----------



## eshlemania

Pam, your WIP's are beautiful. I love that cowl especially. 

Elizabeth, so sorry about your knee. Praying for healing for you. That has got to be frustrating for you for sure. Take care. We miss you when you are not here.


----------



## jangmb

Your WIPs are looking really good, Pam. Good luck reaching your goals. Your cowl is calling my name&#128521;

So sorry about your knee, Elizabeth&#128546;, it is really frustrating to have that kind of issue especially this time of year.


----------



## britgirl

Sorry to hear this. Hopefully a couple of days of recliner rest as prescribed by the doc will promote healing.

Thank you for the pdf, that I just received.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Okay, this is getting ridiculous! My knee is getting worse again. Doc thinks I have been walking too much, so I am back to full-time recliner mode with my knee elevated for a couple of days. Just sent out the German knitting terms to those who asked for them. If anyone else would like them, I will not be getting back on the computer for a couple of days, so please don't hold your breath waiting for them, but continue on with Bev getting those wips done until I am back in action. I will be looking for eye candy - all your beautiful FOs - when I get back.
> 
> Just for clarification: a couple of people asked for Knitting Languages in their request. I have only converted the German to pdf so I could send it out to you. Getting the whole of KL into pdf format would take me a lot longer - there are 12 languages of knitting terms in the book. Just a wee bit more than I can get converted at the moment. Once I am fully healed, I will see about getting the rest finished. It will be nice to have them all in a format I can send around the world!


----------



## britgirl

Cute little baby sweater. Looks like you are well on track to,gave it finished in plenty of time. I like the other two. I really like the cowl. Turns out I have both patterns already.

Sue.


Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days.
> 
> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.
> 
> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.
> 
> ETA: Links have now been corrected and should work.


----------



## britgirl

Does anybody know much about gradient yarns? My birthday is next month and My DH asked what I would like, and I am thinking some gradient yarn might be nice. I have seen shawls knit with them but of course don't remember what brands. So far I have found some by Miss Babs.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. Keep in mind that it took 2 skeins and I knit a knit and purl row from one skein and a knit and purl row from the next-alternating to extend the gradual change from one color to the next. I wish she would have pictures of finished products with her yarn, but each skein goes gradually from one color to the next, no repeats of color in the skein.

http://www.stonebarnfibers.com/page8.html


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous WIPS Pam. I love the middle one particularly :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma, Bev, Jan, and Sue. I like that one best so far, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of this set back, Elizabeth- hopefully not for too long!


And from me, too, Elizabeth.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. Keep in mind that it took 2 skeins and I knit a knit and purl row from one skein and a knit and purl row from the next-alternating to extend the gradual change from one color to the next. I wish she would have pictures of finished products with her yarn, but each skein goes gradually from one color to the next, no repeats of color in the skein.
> 
> http://www.stonebarnfibers.com/page8.html


That is really lovely, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Pam. It's one of my favorite things I have knit. I did give it away. Thinking possibly of making another one for me.


----------



## TLL

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days.
> 
> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.
> 
> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.
> 
> ETA: Links have now been corrected and should work.


Those are very pretty projects, Pam! The color for your Artic Plum turned out very nice in you photo. It will be a beautiful cowl when you are done. You go, girl! You can do this.


----------



## MissMelba

All your WIP's are coming along nicely Pam. I really like the color of the cowl - both yarn and beads.

Sorry to hear your knee is getting worse Elizabeth. Searching for the silver lining: less cooking and house cleaning.

And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space. Blocking might take several months or so  and I cannot guarantee that the shawl will take a direct path back to Jane as it might take the scenic route through Oregon, Minnesota, Indiana, Pennsylvania, New York... 

Your gradient shawl is lovely Bev. Really nice transitions.


----------



## TLL

dogyarns said:


> Okay, this is getting ridiculous! My knee is getting worse again. Doc thinks I have been walking too much, so I am back to full-time recliner mode with my knee elevated for a couple of days. Just sent out the German knitting terms to those who asked for them. If anyone else would like them, I will not be getting back on the computer for a couple of days, so please don't hold your breath waiting for them, but continue on with Bev getting those wips done until I am back in action. I will be looking for eye candy - all your beautiful FOs - when I get back.
> 
> Just for clarification: a couple of people asked for Knitting Languages in their request. I have only converted the German to pdf so I could send it out to you. Getting the whole of KL into pdf format would take me a lot longer - there are 12 languages of knitting terms in the book. Just a wee bit more than I can get converted at the moment. Once I am fully healed, I will see about getting the rest finished. It will be nice to have them all in a format I can send around the world!


What a bummer! I can't imagine that you would ever over do anything though.  Take care, Elizabeth. Healing up is more important than anything else right now.


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space. Blocking might take several months or so  and I cannot guarantee that the shawl will take a direct path back to Jane as it might take the scenic route through Oregon, Minnesota, Indiana, Pennsylvania, New York....


 :thumbup: LOL!!!


----------



## sisu

Sue, love the new rows you did on the Vampire. That color way and the beads are so excellent together.

Glad to hear you are enjoying your summer so far, Mary. Always good to have a nice shawl to work on as you go. 

Thanks for all the downloads DFL. What a beautiful yellow doily and your charts for the edgings in the Tree Of Life are so pretty and unique.

Ronie, good to hear that you are feeling better and able to get back to work. 

Lovely pictures Bev. What a wonderful park, but very challenging hiking! Bet it will be pretty in the fall.

Wow Julie, a new heater and an electric blanket! That should help you sleep better and stay comfy. 
DD's sewing is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the pics. Bet you DGD loves that pillow.

Toni, love the cowl you are working on and the yarn you are using. I do seem to have that one in my library as well.

I ever hear of Super Dave either Jane, but I did watch Ed Sullivan. Not my kind of humor though, so I probably just ignored it  

Pam, all very lovely starts and soon to be finishes  

Elizabeth, so sorry to hear about you knee setback. It must be so hard to have to stay off it. Hopefully it will heal soon and you will be up and running again!

Ooh love that gradient yarn. I have not used it, but it sure is pretty on that shawl Bev. Have fun selecting some Sue and finding a project for it!


----------



## sisu

Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


----------



## MissMelba

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: looks good


----------



## Ronie

Pam it sounds like you have the next few weeks full of fun projects to finish up..  they are all looking very nice.. 

Elizabeth I sure hope you can get your knee back to new again.. its not fun being made to sit still.. I hope you are able to work on some of your fav hobby's or at least watch some good tv..LOL if there is any on that is.. 

Sue I can't remember the name of any of the gradient yarns either.. but I have been in the Craftsy site looking at yarn a lot lately.. that might be a place to look.. I am not sure if Knit Picks has any gradient yarns.. the one that Bev used is beautiful!!

Bev I can see why that is one of your favorites.. it sounds like it took a lot of work though!

Caryn that turned out great! I know what you mean about the edges though.. If I had known they would show up so much I would of taken a bit more care with mine too.. personally I think your turned out really nice!!


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam. It's one of my favorite things I have knit. I did give it away. Thinking possibly of making another one for me.


It works really well using the colours from both skeins! Beautiful shawl, Bev- and isn't it typical that it is something you have gifted!


----------



## TLL

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


It looks great, Bev!!!


----------



## jangmb

eshlemania said:


> Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. Keep in mind that it took 2 skeins and I knit a knit and purl row from one skein and a knit and purl row from the next-alternating to extend the gradual change from one color to the next. I wish she would have pictures of finished products with her yarn, but each skein goes gradually from one color to the next, no repeats of color in the skein.
> 
> http://www.stonebarnfibers.com/page8.html


I am really glad that you had an occasion to re-post this shawl. It really is magnificent. There is something pretty awesome about the shadings of your colors. You did a great job on this, as usual!!!


----------



## jangmb

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


Congrats on a great piece of DK work This turned out very nice.


----------



## jangmb

MissMelba said:


> And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space. Blocking might take several months or so  and I cannot guarantee that the shawl will take a direct path back to Jane as it might take the scenic route through Oregon, Minnesota, Indiana, Pennsylvania, New York...


I will probably laugh all day over this, everyone in the office will wonder what is going on with me Good one Melanie.


----------



## britgirl

Wow! Looks really good.

Sue


sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


----------



## RosD

Thank you Bev for the great start. Beautiful scarf and socks. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. Keep in mind that it took 2 skeins and I knit a knit and purl row from one skein and a knit and purl row from the next-alternating to extend the gradual change from one color to the next. I wish she would have pictures of finished products with her yarn, but each skein goes gradually from one color to the next, no repeats of color in the skein.
> 
> http://www.stonebarnfibers.com/page8.html


Bev, that is magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> OK Here is my WIP. Entralac scarf sort of my own design with help from various sources. It is for my friend who always wears black. It is Posh Yarns Hannah Sock and her colour as she is a "summer" type. I thought it would look stunning with a black coat :lol:


It's beautiful Norma, I love it, I'm supposed to be making an Entrelac blanket for my darling GD Keira-Lee. I haven't tried it before and I'm not sure when I will make it but I know that I would want it to look as beautiful as yours!!! 💞


----------



## Normaedern

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


Great work, Caryn :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Nancyn said:


> Hi, never realized what the lace party was all about. I am trying to use up all of my stash and finish my WIP's. I am doing some charity knitting to try to get things finished.


Welcome Nancy, looking forward to seeing your work. 💞


----------



## RosD

dragonflylace said:


> Already have secured them from the rest. My husband actually helped me (????? has he given into my passion????).
> 
> I know we all love lace, but is anyone interested in a really interesting and fun to knit cable design?
> 
> I am adapting the Tree of Life Blanket and putting in some different charts. I will try to get pictures up after church. Gotta go early for choir....the director called me yesterday and needs me today for patriotic music...so gotta get ready earlier than usual....she must be hard up to call me...I recently tried going back to singing, but my voice is "rusty"...guess the Good Lord doesn't mind as long as we praise him.


I love lace and cables. 💞


----------



## RosD

SHCooper said:


> I thought I might take the plunge with this. Once upon a time I followed the tea party but it became too big and I lost interest but I miss getting to know a group of people by the things they share.
> 
> Right now I have more WIPs than I know --- I keep finding more as I try to get things organized --- but I want to concentrate on a gift for me. I bought some lovely alpaca yarn in Italy last fall and am making Maanel's Green River Shawl (Ravelry) in this lovely green yarn. It is meant to be my souvenir of that wonderful trip.


Welcome SHCooper. Looking forward to seeing your shawl, that's a lovely way to remember your trip. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, SHCooper. We are delighted to have you. Oh, my, that yarn sounds absolutely yummy. What a lovely way to remember a vacation.
> 
> Here's a link to SHCooper's shawl. Lovely.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-river-shawl


It is a lovely shawl. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy, I know that disease quite well.


Mm me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks for a great start Bev. I have been awol. Happy to say that my husband is doing much, much better and got a great follow-up report. I'm still back at Latis shawl, and have had to put that away for now to do a crochet shawl for my oldest daughter as a little gift. She is going to house dh and myself for about five days. From there we are all going to Toronto to take in the races for Queen's Plate day - first class - and it is her gift to us for our 50th. Also having mega computer problems, so this baby will either be going into sick bay or being repaired remotely, if possible.
> 
> Making my place, don't want to miss the LP.
> 
> Peggy


Lovely to have you back Peggy, I'm glad your DH is doing much better. Have a lovely 50th. 💞💐💞


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you Ros.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Not I, for sure. It is beautiful.


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Both projects are looking great, Bev.
> I hope to get back at Be with You this week & with any luck, start a DK project. I also need to CO a pair of socks - which will be a Christmas gift for my BIL. The latter are not technically WIPS, but they should have been - so they are in spirit.


Looking lovely Jane in that yummy yarn. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

dogyarns said:


> ...My knee is getting worse again... so I am back to full-time recliner mode ...


Sorry to hear of this setback, Elizabeth.
Soft tissue damage can be so difficult to heal & the knees take the brunt of everything.
You've got to get your computer placed next to your recliner, though.


----------



## KittyChris

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days.
> 
> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.
> 
> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.
> 
> ETA: Links have now been corrected and should work.


Beautiful projects Pam. I really like the Spring is Coming cowl - since I made that one too. I have finally tied in all the ends and blocked it when I blocked my Spring Fling Shawl. I should have taken a picture. That will have to wait a few days as it is raining again around here........


----------



## KittyChris

dogyarns said:


> Okay, this is getting ridiculous! My knee is getting worse again. Doc thinks I have been walking too much, so I am back to full-time recliner mode with my knee elevated for a couple of days. Just sent out the German knitting terms to those who asked for them. If anyone else would like them, I will not be getting back on the computer for a couple of days, so please don't hold your breath waiting for them, but continue on with Bev getting those wips done until I am back in action. I will be looking for eye candy - all your beautiful FOs - when I get back.
> 
> Just for clarification: a couple of people asked for Knitting Languages in their request. I have only converted the German to pdf so I could send it out to you. Getting the whole of KL into pdf format would take me a lot longer - there are 12 languages of knitting terms in the book. Just a wee bit more than I can get converted at the moment. Once I am fully healed, I will see about getting the rest finished. It will be nice to have them all in a format I can send around the world!


Oh my, you need to really take it easy Elizabeth.


----------



## RosD

jangmb said:


> Thought I would share my view with my morning coffee today.


Beautiful Jan, it looks so peaceful. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> They have so much energy!
> 
> Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
> Sue


They are beautiful little darlings Sue. Happy birthday to Jackson. 🎂🎈🎉💝🎈🎁💞


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. ...


I remember you explaining how you approached this gradient, Bev. Smart lady 
Your shawl turned out lovely, didn't it?


----------



## RosD

SHCooper said:


> I took a photo with my phone and tried to post from there but is seems it is not going through. If you see a second response and photo, sorry!
> 
> I started this shawl for the second time. The needles I used on the first attempt were smaller and the lace pattern wasn't very "lacey." I am now ready to begin row 59 of the pattern rows. The orange life line is at row 48 and I'll do it again at 60, 72, etc. I'm not sure I have enough yarn for the full size shawl so I've already done the math to know where I need to stop the "repeat" rows of the pattern to have the right number of stitches for the edge.


Looking gorgeous SHCooper. 💞


----------



## RosD

KittyChris said:


> Thought I would share a picture of what I saw at my house after church today. This rooster is a good male and stays with the hen and babies and you rarely see them. I think they stay in the woodsy areas a lot.


I love this photo Chris. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Does anybody know much about gradient yarns?...


That will be a lovely present, Sue.
I haven't used a gradient but I would love to. The prices that I have seen tend to be higher than I can excuse when I don't know who I am knitting the project for. 
Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I made a booboo with my Vampire but I won't share with you the snarl that my yarn is in at the moment nor the despair with which I regard it. So to drown my sorrows, I CO Dee's newest - Cynara - using Knit Picks Capretta n black with Miyuki matte black beads - which don't look black at all.
> I have just finished the 2nd chart & will now move into a section where I can add beads - trying to contain my excitement - 'cause I have to do other things & probably won't be able to touch it until tomorrow.


It's looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque

Pam--great projects all, but especially love the cowl. It will feel good seeing them all done

Sue--Paton's Lace is a gradient yarn. Toni used their blue color way as did I and it was beautiful. They have about 4 or 5 colorways. I loved their Fire??? one withits yellow/orange/red and maroon coloring.

WEBS is also a go to place for me to check out yarns as they have such a variety in different qualities. It really is a yarn department store. You would think you had died and gone to heaven if you were able to go there.

Bev--wonderful seeing your shawl of many gradient colors again. That was such an excellent project and glad you kept photos of it.

Knees--Sitting is hazardous to their health. It is almost the opposite of repetitive motion problems as there is no motion, but it is a condition of holding a joint in constant stress without release. And extremely hard to sit at a desk. I do know this problem all too well.

I have no WIPs except for the buttons on my sweater--still no trip to any of the stores that may have them But began another Fibonacci scarf using mainly Caron Naturally Country in 2 colors and LB's Amazing. Thinking of doing 2 or 3 of these in different yarns. The ones made with Sheepish yarn, a roving type fiber, made a big hit. I also think the fibonacci sequence is very pleasing to the human eye.


Glad everyone else is doing well.


----------



## RosD

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you are funny. He is definitely a proud cock and they are still hanging around my house.  so I am happy.
> 
> And now for pics of my finally completed hot pad. I was a bad girl and stopped at the LYS yesterday. I got a skein of sock yarn to make socks for DGD and they had some gorgeous Katia crochet thread that I had to buy. 😅😉🌟


Your hot pad is gorgeous Chris. No bad girls here!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Love it Ronie!
> 
> Made it to the end. Gone for the day and WOW 6 pages to catch up on.


Lovely photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Enjoying a quiet evening at home. I did manage to do a few rows on Vampire whilst up at Kat's. Hope to get some good knitting time in this week. I'm not even sure anymore which clue I am on, just know that I finished another part of a chart and onto the next page. Need to finish up the monthly dishcloth before July.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space.


How very generous of you, Melanie. 
;-)
Actually, all night, I kept waking up & thinking about Bev's suggestion of letting half hang down out of the way to block the first half then folding the second half down over that. (I hope that I understood that correctly.) I thought about it so much - when I should have been sleeping - that I was almost convinced that I had it done when I got up.
A bit of a disappointment when I realized that it wasn't true.

I can't believe that another circular shawl in my files caught my eye this morning. Gotta get over this one first!


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad!...


Yay for you, Caryn! Looks great.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Looking lovely Jane in that yummy yarn. 💞


Thank you, Ros. I still have't picked it back up - instead I cast on something new. I am so weak. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...I really like the Spring is Coming cowl - since I made that one too.... I should have taken a picture. ..


Yes - that was remiss of you. Looking forward to seeing it soon.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros. I still have't picked it back up - instead I cast on something new. I am so weak. ;-)


You're welcome Jane, not weak, just very excited to start something new. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> It's looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros. I have completed the section of flowers where I added the beads. I think that they look quite nice against the black. I will post an update photo when I make a little more progress. I have to swatch a bit (how I hate that!) to figure out where to put the beads in the upcoming sections. I can't picture what I am getting from the charts for some reason.


----------



## RosD

I'm up to page 10. It's almost midnight and I'm off to bed. Have a lovely day/ evening everyone. See you all tomorrow. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Paton's Lace is a gradient yarn. ...


Sue has knit at least one project with Paton's Lace if I recall correctly. It isn't the kind that I have in mind though - which is what I think Sue is referring to. This pic shows a sample - found it on Etsy.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros. I have completed the section of flowers where I added the beads. I think that they look quite nice against the black. I will post an update photo when I make a little more progress. I have to swatch a bit (how I hate that!) to figure out where to put the beads in the upcoming sections. I can't picture what I am getting from the charts for some reason.


You're welcome Jane, I hate swatching too!!! I can't wait for the update. It's going to be stunning!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

I know I'm off to bed now but I had to post a photo or two. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> Those are very pretty projects, Pam! The color for your Artic Plum turned out very nice in you photo. It will be a beautiful cowl when you are done. You go, girl! You can do this.


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam

Yay, more Jackson photos!


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> All your WIP's are coming along nicely Pam. I really like the color of the cowl - both yarn and beads.
> 
> Sorry to hear your knee is getting worse Elizabeth. Searching for the silver lining: less cooking and house cleaning.
> 
> And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space. Blocking might take several months or so  and I cannot guarantee that the shawl will take a direct path back to Jane as it might take the scenic route through Oregon, Minnesota, Indiana, Pennsylvania, New York...
> 
> Your gradient shawl is lovely Bev. Really nice transitions.


Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> Pam, all very lovely starts and soon to be finishes


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania

MissMelba said:


> And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space. Blocking might take several months or so  and I cannot guarantee that the shawl will take a direct path back to Jane as it might take the scenic route through Oregon, Minnesota, Indiana, Pennsylvania, New York...


Love this, Melanie. 

Caryn, great work on your DK. You have gotten the basics down for sure.  Looks great.

Thank you all for the lovely comments about my shawl. It really was a fun knit. I didn't knit anything else while doing this, because watching the color change was such fun. I kept wanting to do one more row.

Thanks, Julie. 



Jane said:


> Actually, all night, I kept waking up & thinking about Bev's suggestion of letting half hang down out of the way to block the first half then folding the second half down over that. (I hope that I understood that correctly.)


You have it right, Jane. That is exactly how I did it.


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


That looks really good!


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I know I'm off to bed now but I had to post a photo or two. 💞


Our little sweetheart! 
Wondering if this is the right place to park the engine?

Sleep well, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Pam it sounds like you have the next few weeks full of fun projects to finish up..  they are all looking very nice..


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful projects Pam. I really like the Spring is Coming cowl - since I made that one too. I have finally tied in all the ends and blocked it when I blocked my Spring Fling Shawl. I should have taken a picture. That will have to wait a few days as it is raining again around here........


Thank you, Chris. Looking forward to seeing your Spring is Coming. Wish we could get some of that rain here. We really need it.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Pam--great projects all, but especially love the cowl. It will feel good seeing them all done


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## jangmb

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros. I still have't picked it back up - instead I cast on something new. I am so weak. ;-)


Well at least I am in good company


----------



## britgirl

Thanks Bev. That looks really nice. I will take a look at the yarn.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. Keep in mind that it took 2 skeins and I knit a knit and purl row from one skein and a knit and purl row from the next-alternating to extend the gradual change from one color to the next. I wish she would have pictures of finished products with her yarn, but each skein goes gradually from one color to the next, no repeats of color in the skein.
> 
> http://www.stonebarnfibers.com/page8.html


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Ronie. KnitPicks has such a colour selection, particularly in Palette that I could probably make up my own too, especially since I have the odd single balls that I could build on.

Sue


----------



## TLL

sisu said:


> Toni, love the cowl you are working on and the yarn you are using. I do seem to have that one in my library as well.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I think the prices are high, which is why I suggested it as a gift.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That will be a lovely present, Sue.
> I haven't used a gradient but I would love to. The prices that I have seen tend to be higher than I can excuse when I don't know who I am knitting the project for.
> Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I know I'm off to bed now but I had to post a photo or two. 💞


I love how Jackson is carefully parking his train.  What a fun set to play with. :thumbup:

Sleep tight, Ros.


----------



## britgirl

Toni's, thanks. I had not really thought of Paton's Lace as a gradient, but I guess it is. I knit Revontuli in the Bonfire color that I think you are mentioning. I used just about one ball for the whole shawl. This was yarn that I got at my Knitting Guild's yarn sale last year. I got 9 balls for a total of $8.00, which is about the cost for one ball. 8 gave 2 balls to my aunt and still have 6 balls left in my yarn. I am still looking for a gradient for now, but I should probably think of using some of that yarn up. now I should eliminate yellow/orange from my colour considerations..Miss Babs had several blueish shades and also a green one that I am considering.

Sue quote=tamarque]

Sue--Paton's Lace is a gradient yarn. Toni used their blue color way as did I and it was beautiful. They have about 4 or 5 colorways. I loved their Fire??? one withits yellow/orange/red and maroon coloring.

WEBS is also a go to place for me to check out yarns as they have such a variety in different qualities. It really is a yarn department store. You would think you had died and gone to heaven if you were able to go there.

Bev--wonderful seeing your shawl of many gradient colors again. That was such an excellent project and glad you kept photos of it.

Glad everyone else is doing well.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I did a shawl with that. no, I hadn't thought of it as a gradient. Something like your picture is more what I have in mind. My DH keeps asking me when I am going to order, but I am still looking.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sue has knit at least one project with Paton's Lace if I recall correctly. It isn't the kind that I have in mind though - which is what I think Sue is referring to. This pic shows a sample - found it on Etsy.


----------



## Belle1

Good morning everyone!!!! I'm edging up to the line to make a decision to do something really naughty!!! Several years ago, I decided that I had to use up my yarn before buying more -- and on the whole I've been a good girl, until...... The Knit Picks catalog arrived last week and I see they have expanded their color choices for the Alpaca Cloud lace weight yarn -- some 60+ colors now. My catalog is soggy with drool; so .......

Since it is the colors that I'm in love with, I decided that if I could figure out how to create an ombre effect in lace preferably without the use of bobbins, then I could order some yarn. Well, after several days of swatching and basically fooling around with short rows, and various patterns I think I've arrived at a place that I can work from.

In Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace there is a beautiful pattern that she calls "Azalea". It is modular and more dense that the typical lace -- that would lend itself to dealing with color change and hiding ends. Also the pattern is written such that one could do a half circle or 2/3 of a circle rather than a full round which would also facilitate handling multiple colors at the same time.

I just finished doing a sample in multiple colors using a 2-ply Shetland wool jumper weight. I just picked colors tht I could easily distinguish one from the other. I've included photos below. Remember that ends haven't been worked in nor has this been blocked. I'm thinking that doing the same pattern in lace weight on a 5 or 6 needle would create a nice light effect, but still be dense enough to handle color changes. As you can see, I ended up with a gillion bobbins -- I guess the good news is that I don't mind working with bobbins.

So here I sit looking at the catalog and seeing the beautiful color tones and asking myself, "do I really want to do this?" I suppose the real problem is that I'm bored with the curtain and need something else to think about

Comments welcome....


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! I'm edging up to the line to make a decision to do something really naughty!!! Several years ago, I decided that I had to use up my yarn before buying more -- and on the whole I've been a good girl, until...... The Knit Picks catalog arrived last week and I see they have expanded their color choices for the Alpaca Cloud lace weight yarn -- some 60+ colors now. My catalog is soggy with drool; so .......
> 
> Since it is the colors that I'm in love with, I decided that if I could figure out how to create an ombre effect in lace preferably without the use of bobbins, then I could order some yarn. Well, after several days of swatching and basically fooling around with short rows, and various patterns I think I've arrived at a place that I can work from.
> 
> In Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace there is a beautiful pattern that she calls "Azalea". It is modular and more dense that the typical lace -- that would lend itself to dealing with color change and hiding ends. Also the pattern is written such that one could do a half circle or 2/3 of a circle rather than a full round which would also facilitate handling multiple colors at the same time.
> 
> I just finished doing a sample in multiple colors using a 2-ply Shetland wool jumper weight. I just picked colors tht I could easily distinguish one from the other. I've included photos below. Remember that ends haven't been worked in nor has this been blocked. I'm thinking that doing the same pattern in lace weight on a 5 or 6 needle would create a nice light effect, but still be dense enough to handle color changes. As you can see, I ended up with a gillion bobbins -- I guess the good news is that I don't mind working with bobbins.
> 
> So here I sit looking at the catalog and seeing the beautiful color tones and asking myself, "do I really want to do this?" I suppose the real problem is that I'm bored with the curtain and need something else to think about
> 
> Comments welcome....


Belle, that is amazing!!! Here I was thinking color changes in the circle and you are doing them in the pattern! Impressive!!! I can understand your needing to have something else to think about and would say that you have been incredibly self-controlled. Your finished product would be so pretty, if you decide to do this. You have my support!


----------



## Lurker 2

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! I'm edging up to the line to make a decision to do something really naughty!!! Several years ago, I decided that I had to use up my yarn before buying more -- and on the whole I've been a good girl, until...... The Knit Picks catalog arrived last week and I see they have expanded their color choices for the Alpaca Cloud lace weight yarn -- some 60+ colors now. My catalog is soggy with drool; so .......
> 
> Since it is the colors that I'm in love with, I decided that if I could figure out how to create an ombre effect in lace preferably without the use of bobbins, then I could order some yarn. Well, after several days of swatching and basically fooling around with short rows, and various patterns I think I've arrived at a place that I can work from.
> 
> In Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace there is a beautiful pattern that she calls "Azalea". It is modular and more dense that the typical lace -- that would lend itself to dealing with color change and hiding ends. Also the pattern is written such that one could do a half circle or 2/3 of a circle rather than a full round which would also facilitate handling multiple colors at the same time.
> 
> I just finished doing a sample in multiple colors using a 2-ply Shetland wool jumper weight. I just picked colors tht I could easily distinguish one from the other. I've included photos below. Remember that ends haven't been worked in nor has this been blocked. I'm thinking that doing the same pattern in lace weight on a 5 or 6 needle would create a nice light effect, but still be dense enough to handle color changes. As you can see, I ended up with a gillion bobbins -- I guess the good news is that I don't mind working with bobbins.
> 
> So here I sit looking at the catalog and seeing the beautiful color tones and asking myself, "do I really want to do this?" I suppose the real problem is that I'm bored with the curtain and need something else to think about
> 
> Comments welcome....


It may involve a gazillion bobbins- but the result is stunning, Belle!


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Sue has knit at least one project with Paton's Lace if I recall correctly. It isn't the kind that I have in mind though - which is what I think Sue is referring to. This pic shows a sample - found it on Etsy.


I see. I think there are many companies that do yarn in gradient colors but need to search a bit. Can't think of any off the top right now.


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> Belle, that is amazing!!! Here I was thinking color changes in the circle and you are doing them in the pattern! Impressive!!! I can understand your needing to have something else to think about and would say that you have been incredibly self-controlled. Your finished product would be so pretty, if you decide to do this. You have my support!


Toni -- I'm thinking that I'd like to use a variety of shades and hues ranging from dark blue through a blue green probably ending with a cream color. Haven't really decided how to handle the edge. In my sample I used the first color and followed it down the edges. I suppose I could change the edge color as the adjoining pattern color changes too.

Thanks for your comments. I've just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread in the curtain -- so, now about 3200 yds up to this point. I'm going to stretch it on my blocking wires and try and get a better idea how much more length I need. At this point, I'm thinking another 4-7 balls.


----------



## Belle1

Lurker 2 said:


> It may involve a gazillion bobbins- but the result is stunning, Belle!


The good news is that when I fetched my box of bobbins, I find that I already have a gazillion of them. Probably from the days when I did some argyle kilt hose.


----------



## tamarque

Belle--your perseverance with the curtain is remarkable. So, yes, you need another project for relief. The Azalea tho, will be another complicated one. Guess that will give you 2 projects to dance btw to keep the juices flowing strong.

Sue--Yes Knit Pics does enough palettes of color for their yarns. I was thinking about that but trying to think more like the ombre yarns. Working short rows can certainly create an intricate and moving array of color.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> It may involve a gazillion bobbins- but the result is stunning, Belle!


Ditto from me, Belle.


----------



## britgirl

Belle, that is looking good. It would be a one of a kind. You have a lot of patience, certainly a lot more than I do.

I have been drooling over that catalogue too and all those colours. I certainly am tempted.

How many colours are you thinking of incorporating into it?

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!! I'm edging up to the line to make a decision to do something really naughty!!! Several years ago, I decided that I had to use up my yarn before buying more -- and on the whole I've been a good girl, until...... The Knit Picks catalog arrived last week and I see they have expanded their color choices for the Alpaca Cloud lace weight yarn -- some 60+ colors now. My catalog is soggy with drool; so .......
> 
> Since it is the colors that I'm in love with, I decided that if I could figure out how to create an ombre effect in lace preferably without the use of bobbins, then I could order some yarn. Well, after several days of swatching and basically fooling around with short rows, and various patterns I think I've arrived at a place that I can work from.
> 
> In Marianne Kinzel's First book of Modern Lace there is a beautiful pattern that she calls "Azalea". It is modular and more dense that the typical lace -- that would lend itself to dealing with color change and hiding ends. Also the pattern is written such that one could do a half circle or 2/3 of a circle rather than a full round which would also facilitate handling multiple colors at the same time.
> 
> I just finished doing a sample in multiple colors using a 2-ply Shetland wool jumper weight. I just picked colors tht I could easily distinguish one from the other. I've included photos below. Remember that ends haven't been worked in nor has this been blocked. I'm thinking that doing the same pattern in lace weight on a 5 or 6 needle would create a nice light effect, but still be dense enough to handle color changes. As you can see, I ended up with a gillion bobbins -- I guess the good news is that I don't mind working with bobbins.
> 
> So here I sit looking at the catalog and seeing the beautiful color tones and asking myself, "do I really want to do this?" I suppose the real problem is that I'm bored with the curtain and need something else to think about
> 
> Comments welcome....


----------



## Belle1

britgirl said:


> Belle, that is looking good. It would be a one of a kind. You have a lot of patience, certainly a lot more than I do.
> 
> I have been drooling over that catalogue too and all those colours. I certainly am tempted.
> 
> How many colours are you thinking of incorporating into it?
> 
> Sue


Sue -- I'd like to have 10-12 colors, but it will depend on the number that I can find that go together. I love their purples/reds, but without being able to see the actual yarn, it would be tough to get the gradiations that I would want. I did call them and they do not have a color card for this yarn so that means that I'll have to work with whatever comes up on my monitor -- I did ask them if I prepared a list, would someone review it with an eye toward color harmony. So iffy......


----------



## Lurker 2

Belle1 said:


> The good news is that when I fetched my box of bobbins, I find that I already have a gazillion of them. Probably from the days when I did some argyle kilt hose.


It is odd how somethings will phase some people- I have come across knitters who really don't like bobbins- but from my days of doing complex intarsia work for my older daughter, I really learned the value of them! Also I guess when working colour work many years ago, I discovered their advantages.


----------



## SHCooper

Belle,

I have never been able to convince myself to buy yarn online. I have often been tempted but then start wondering about the actual color, how does it feel, will I be buying too little or too much......... My stash is already so full of things I will likely never use (much of it "hard" acrylics I was gifted by my 100 yr. old great aunt) that I cringe at the thought of adding to the pile. If I saw something "in real life" and felt it for myself I would be willing to buy it online if it was no longer available locally. Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable is one of those. I made a few things with that (scarf, shawl, baby sweater) but I haven't seen in in the stores the last few times I looked for it.


----------



## Belle1

SHCooper said:


> Belle,
> 
> I have never been able to convince myself to buy yarn online. I have often been tempted but then start wondering about the actual color, how does it feel, will I be buying too little or too much......... My stash is already so full of things I will likely never use (much of it "hard" acrylics I was gifted by my 100 yr. old great aunt) that I cringe at the thought of adding to the pile. If I saw something "in real life" and felt it for myself I would be willing to buy it online if it was no longer available locally. Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable is one of those. I made a few things with that (scarf, shawl, baby sweater) but I haven't seen in in the stores the last few times I looked for it.


I'm with you in both sentiment and practice. Unfortunately, I live in an extremely remote area so there are NO possibilities of real yarn shopping without travelling hundreds of miles. I have used some of the Alpaca Cloud yarns from KnitPick before and liked them; so at least I have an expectation of yarn quality. After several conversations with KnitPicks, I settled on a series of colors that I think will do -- their support person pulled the colors for me and gave me her opinion -- and if in the end, I'm unsatisfied with the purchase, I'll just have to make something else. But, I do agree that the best thing in the world is touching and handling yarn. For me this is a tactile experience.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...The Knit Picks catalog arrived last week...the Alpaca Cloud lace weight yarn...


Well, you should visit the website because they have some of that on sale.
I have some Raspberry Heather in my cart waiting for my final decision.


> ...Comments welcome....


Your sample is looking great. Go ahead - be naughty!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...I've just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread in the curtain...I'm thinking another 4-7 balls.


At least half way through - perhaps even 2/3 - great progress. Yes - a break is in store. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen

SHCooper said:


> ...I have never been able to convince myself to buy yarn online...


You are obviously lucky enough to have access to yarn stores. I have no choice but to purchase online. The nearest LYS is over 300km away.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> You are obviously lucky enough to have access to yarn stores. I have no choice but to purchase online. The nearest LYS is over 300km away.


I do have a choice of sorts, but having to use public transport - taxi, 4 buses and a taxi home, is quite daunting, and although colour is a bit hit and miss with online purchasing- it is really convenient in comparison.


----------



## MissMelba

Wow Belle! I was thinking the same as Toni re the gradients. But your take on the color changes is amazing. 

I just received a Fire Mountain Gems catalog in error (sent to a mystery person at my work address so, well, it's mine now, heh heh). It's the really big full line, NY phone-book sized catalog - with everything in it. I am trying to be good but am starting to feel weak. Maybe I need some encouragement from my fellow LPers to stay strong. 

SHCooper - if you have lots of indestructible acrylics you might want to look into animal shelter kennel blankets. Basically you make a square or rectangle in a thick fabric to be used in a kennel. The shelter animal can take its blanket with them when they get adopted. There are lots of sites online with patterns.

Hope all have a great night,

Melanie


----------



## SHCooper

MissMelba,
The problem with the "indestructibles" is the way they feel. I start something and then hate to pick it up again and end up with yet another unfinished project. If the yarn feels good, I want to knit the project just to feel the yarn. 

Julie and others,
Yes there are a number of stores within 1/2 hour drive that carry at least some yarn --- WalMart, JoAnne, Hobby Lobby, a small Mennonite owned department store, and even a small LYS. Most of my knitting is for our church's prayer shawl ministry, a local veterans' personal care home, and family/friends. All the charity items and things for children need to be pretty easy-care and acrylics are good for that. Luckily they don't all feel like plastic or twine anymore!


----------



## Normaedern

Belle wonderful, simply brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern

Just on my way to bed so I am pleased I caught up with Jackson. Thanks, Ros.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> You are obviously lucky enough to have access to yarn stores. I have no choice but to purchase online. The nearest LYS is over 300km away.


I am afraid I am the same, although I live in the UK it is a rural area and every where ties ages to get to. I would be lost without the internet and Poshyarns. I would like to touch sometimes.


----------



## eshlemania

Belle, I love your start. It's gorgeous. Love those colors. How does one knit with bobbins?


----------



## tamarque

SHCooper said:


> Belle,
> 
> I have never been able to convince myself to buy yarn online. I have often been tempted but then start wondering about the actual color, how does it feel, will I be buying too little or too much......... My stash is already so full of things I will likely never use (much of it "hard" acrylics I was gifted by my 100 yr. old great aunt) that I cringe at the thought of adding to the pile. If I saw something "in real life" and felt it for myself I would be willing to buy it online if it was no longer available locally. Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable is one of those. I made a few things with that (scarf, shawl, baby sweater) but I haven't seen in in the stores the last few times I looked for it.


Many people have voiced the same concerns as yours and early on I was in that same camp. I still love to feel the yarn and browsing in a decent LYS gives me that pleasure. It also introduces me to different yarns. However, with a limited budget and very big eyes, the decent local stores are our of my price range. So, that said I began to try online ordering and will say that I am happy, or more than happy with about 85-90% of what I get. Some of it has even been from EBay which I consider a very iffy kind of shopping but have gotten some fabulous yarns very inexpensively. I am also a fan of WEBS and Elann.com where they sell high quality yarns at great discounts. Other places as well are like that. Many yarns are discontinued stock so they sell much more cheaply. Their yarn is generally of good quality and returns are taken. Customer service has been good. Plus the fact, that if I want to get more yarn that has been discontinued, online ordering is the only way to do it. Not long ago this happened and I found my yarn in the UK. A basket of yarn was very cheap and buying that way gave me free shipping. Now that was a great bonus.

For sure, it is up to you and your comfort zone, but just wanted to share my positive experiences.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Belle, I love your start. It's gorgeous. Love those colors. How does one knit with bobbins?


I grew up watching my mother knit with bobbins. They always dangled off the back of the sweaters she made and looked so chaotic to me, but the patterns came out beautifully. I have done some bobbin work and there is info on line for handling it. One way is to make butterflies with only 2-3 yds of yarn so they are not bulky and if they come apart are easy to pull the separate strands out. Some people knit with the strands hanging loose. The bobbins are neater and you make them yourself out of cardboard or buy the plastic ones. For me, it is basically doing intarsia and each bobbin is for one particular piece of motif so it doesn't get carried across the whole row. Hope this helps.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> .... After several conversations with KnitPicks, I settled on a series of colors that I think will do -- their support person pulled the colors for me and gave me her opinion -- and if in the end, I'm unsatisfied with the purchase, I'll just have to make something else. But, I do agree that the best thing in the world is touching and handling yarn. For me this is a tactile experience.


Belle, I am so excited for you!!! I sure hope your yarns transition like you want them to. It will be so pretty!!! How do you ever figure out how much of which color to get? When you are done, we may be passing this one around like Jane's. 

I love to be able to "touch and feel" my yarns also. I have very limited choices around here. Most of the time, I have been very happy with my online orders of yarn.


----------



## tamarque

SHCooper said:


> MissMelba,
> The problem with the "indestructibles" is the way they feel. I start something and then hate to pick it up again and end up with yet another unfinished project. If the yarn feels good, I want to knit the project just to feel the yarn.
> 
> Julie and others,
> Yes there are a number of stores within 1/2 hour drive that carry at least some yarn --- WalMart, JoAnne, Hobby Lobby, a small Mennonite owned department store, and even a small LYS. Most of my knitting is for our church's prayer shawl ministry, a local veterans' personal care home, and family/friends. All the charity items and things for children need to be pretty easy-care and acrylics are good for that. Luckily they don't all feel like plastic or twine anymore!


Someone gifted me a bunch of old, cheap acrylics. I really dislike them. So many acrylics squeak when knitting with them and remind me they really are plastic. YUK. However, I have used some of them for practicing stitches or for stuffing toys. Melanie's idea of animal blankets is a good way to use a lot of it up and the dogs won't mind. But I do understand why you don;t like working with it. 
Maybe you can gift the yarn to some program like a children's play group or teen center where they are always looking for supplies for the kids.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid I am the same, although I live in the UK it is a rural area and every where ties ages to get to. I would be lost without the internet and Poshyarns. I would like to touch sometimes.


That is why fiber festivals are so wonderful--special events to visit and suck in all the wonderful fibers for memory.


----------



## Belle1

eshlemania said:


> Belle, I love your start. It's gorgeous. Love those colors. How does one knit with bobbins?


Bev -- using bobbins is a technique that allows you to have multiple colors on the same row. Instead of bobbins, some people make a butterfly with yarn, or just roll a small ball. I find it easier to work with bobbins because I can more easily control the working off of the yarn. You follow the same method of crossing over different colors on the backside as you would with any other kind of intarsia. But, it is next to impossible to use bobbins if you are working in the round, because the bobbin is on the "wrong side" when you get ready to knit the next row. In this case, I plan on knitting one row then purling back; so everything will be ready for the next row. I first started using bobbins on color patterned socks (many, many years ago) and like so many techniques, once you get comfortable with it, using it is a no-brainer. Sometimes, if I'm working with bobbins, I also dig out the old rigid straight needles and use them too. The rigid straight needle supports the weight of the extra yarn and faciliates the easy pick up of the bobbin when knitting. Circs have a tendency to collapse in my lap and although I can work that way, if the project is large or heavy I'm likely to dust off the straights.


----------



## sisu

Thanks to all for kind comments on my dk hotpad accomplishment! I am very happy I learned the process!

Looking forward to seeing your Spring Fling, Chris.

Love the new pictures of Jackson, Ros. He does look so satisfied with himself for getting that train in just the right place  

Belle, that is so creative. It will be gorgeous! Hope the yarn you get is the perfect color combo you want. 

Enjoy that fire mountain catalogue Melanie. I think the only encouragement you will get here is to go ahead and buy the pretties  

I too love to touch the fibers and see them in person. I now live very close to about 3 local yarn stores and I can't resist buying there since it is such an immediate reward. But If I know the yarn and there is a good sale, I do buy online as well.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for the explanation for how to use bobbins, Belle. How does it work to use straights when working in the round like you will be? Will you be able to?

I have to agree with Caryn, Melanie. You will not get much in the way of restraint from purchasing beads here.  (Have fun!!!)


----------



## britgirl

Cute pics of Jackson.

Sue


RosD said:


> I know I'm off to bed now but I had to post a photo or two. 💞


----------



## britgirl

That's pretty colour, Jane. I am thinking Foxtrot Heather as it is sort of like my Vampire colour which I quite like.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Your sample is looking great. Go ahead - be naughty!


----------



## britgirl

They can be quite overwhelming with all those beautiful colours and textures.

Sue


tamarque said:


> That is why fiber festivals are so wonderful--special events to visit and suck in all the wonderful fibers for memory.


----------



## MissMelba

SHCooper said:


> MissMelba,
> The problem with the "indestructibles" is the way they feel. I start something and then hate to pick it up again and end up with yet another unfinished project. If the yarn feels good, I want to knit the project just to feel the yarn.
> 
> Julie and others,
> Yes there are a number of stores within 1/2 hour drive that carry at least some yarn --- WalMart, JoAnne, Hobby Lobby, a small Mennonite owned department store, and even a small LYS. Most of my knitting is for our church's prayer shawl ministry, a local veterans' personal care home, and family/friends. All the charity items and things for children need to be pretty easy-care and acrylics are good for that. Luckily they don't all feel like plastic or twine anymore!


Ah, understand. Thankfully almost all of my acrylics are on the softer side so 'feel' is not an issue. Although I mostly knit with merino and merino blends (not a yarn snob, just like it) so the acrylics are waiting in their bins. I am slowly collecting coordinating colors so I can make some dead fish hats, and maybe some stuffies.

Very kind of you to make charity items.  I am too slow to get anything done in a timely manner, lol.


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> Thank you for the explanation for how to use bobbins, Belle. How does it work to use straights when working in the round like you will be? Will you be able to?
> 
> I have to agree with Caryn, Melanie. You will not get much in the way of restraint from purchasing beads here.  (Have fun!!!)


I don't think I'll be working in the round. Until I do a swatch with the real yarn, I won't be sure, but I'm thinking I'll start with only 4 of the 6 center leaves. That should give me a shawl which will be about 240 degrees -- a third again more then a half circle. Given the ultimate size of the shawl, I will be using circs anyway, but working back and forth.


----------



## eshlemania

Belle, thanks so much for the clarification on bobbins. You to, Tanya. I think we talked about it long long ago on the LP. If I am remembering right.

I buy almost all my yarn in LYS or Webs. If I know a yarn from purchasing it before, I will purchase-like that Transition yarn. My DS and DIL gifted me with the 2 skeins for that. Another reason I am thinking of getting more skeins to make another one. I have purchased from ICE yarns, but have been disappointed more than pleased. I really like to 'feel up' my yarns. I also will not complete a project when I don't like the feel of the yarn. It's just to hard to make myself work with rough yarn.


----------



## RosD

vermontmary said:


> Hi folks! I've been traveling around in the airstream, still knitting on the Lefty shawl (Ravelry... Fun and easy enough to do in the car!), so haven't kept up! Maybe now I'll start getting notifications again...


Hi Mary happy you popped in. 💞


----------



## RosD

dogyarns said:


> Other than designs-in-the-making, I have a couple of scarf/hat/mittens sets I'm doing for the Pine Ridge Reservation. Still haven't decided on an edging for my Dayflower, so maybe I will get that out and tinker with it again to see if I can finish. You would think I would be more productive since I can't do much besides sit around with ice on my knee. Sheesh!


I hope that knee is getting better Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Agreed, Mary, lovely to have you pop in.
> 
> I was concerned that we hadn't heard from Ros, but she is catching up on the last thread.


Thank you Bev, I'm here now and I had so much to catch up on!!!💞


----------



## RosD

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a photo of the first blanket I made. I added the DNA molecule (for the biochemist in me) and the leaf and vine for my Botany background.


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev.
> I don't want to be burdening this group with those issues.


You wouldn't be burdening us Jane, we love to hear what's going on!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Free through June 30th, no code needed.
> Ladder by Brittany Wilson
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ladder
> 
> Upstairs by WollSchnegge
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/upstairs
> 
> Hinterland by Molly Jane Wick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hinterland
> 
> This reminded me of DFL's addition to her ToL blanket.
> DNA Cowl by Lorna Pearman
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dna-cowl
> 
> Riverton Cowl by Valerie Hobbs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/riverton-cowl


Thanks Jane, saved a couple. 💞


----------



## RosD

WandaT said:


> Just checking in to get the postings. Great start.


Hi Wanda.💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Yes, that is what I do.
> 
> Jane, I have bookmarked Hinterland.


Lovely photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I think this will work....both are PDFs.
> 
> The Celtic Vine is already colored. It is from my PickaStitch program.
> 
> The DNA is not...but it is easy to color and follow.
> 
> The Celtic Vine is challenging, but once you get through it once, it is not so bad....just "follow-the-chart-road" (sing follow the yellow brick road


Thank you. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> I already posted this on the Tea Party- thought some here might like to see my clever daughter's handiwork- created for DGD who loves horses.


Beautiful work!! 💞


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> They can be quite overwhelming with all those beautiful colours and textures.
> 
> Sue


True. I find I need to be selective. I also pick up business cards for later. But the wealth of quality yarns is wonderful and that is a learning itself.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Whew! I am caught up with you all finally!
> 
> Melanie, it sounds like you are getting a lot done. Crazy and busy, but you are even squeezing in some knitting time. This is very impressive!!!
> 
> So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl that I started and put down as a result of Castonitis (a good excuse, anyway.  ) I am hoping to get it finished up to give to the friend that I originally started it for when I see her next.
> 
> This is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond I am using Patons Lace Artic Plum (a very pretty lavender color) with size 4US needle. I have thrown on a few beads toward the beginning.


Very pretty, I love it Toni, I love cables and lace together.💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days.
> 
> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.
> 
> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.
> 
> ETA: Links have now been corrected and should work.


Beautiful work Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of this set back, Elizabeth- hopefully not for too long!


I'm sorry too Elizabeth, please take care and get better soon. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Sue, this is where I got mine for the project below. Keep in mind that it took 2 skeins and I knit a knit and purl row from one skein and a knit and purl row from the next-alternating to extend the gradual change from one color to the next. I wish she would have pictures of finished products with her yarn, but each skein goes gradually from one color to the next, no repeats of color in the skein.
> 
> http://www.stonebarnfibers.com/page8.html


That is beautiful Bev. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, ROs.


----------



## RosD

MissMelba said:


> And since Elizabeth cannot get down on her knees to block Jane's shawl, I volunteer my spare bedroom and all it's floor space. Blocking might take several months or so  and I cannot guarantee that the shawl will take a direct path back to Jane as it might take the scenic route through Oregon, Minnesota, Indiana, Pennsylvania, New York...


😉😉😉😍😍😍


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


Looks great Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Yay, more Jackson photos!


Thanks Pam, it's hard to resist posting photos of lil man. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Our little sweetheart!
> Wondering if this is the right place to park the engine?
> 
> Sleep well, Ros.


Thank you Jane. He is our little sweetheart. I think you all love him as much as I do. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> I love how Jackson is carefully parking his train.  What a fun set to play with. :thumbup:
> 
> Sleep tight, Ros.


Thanks Toni, it is a great set and one that you can add too. There's a police station etc and of course more things to add to the train set and it was actually a reasonable price which is always great. He loves it, so I think we will buy something to add to the set for his birthday. I'm just remembering something about his 1st birthday party. Jackson went off with his other Nanna to have a sleep at her home and then they drove back to the party. As Jackson got out of the car everyone sang happy birthday again and a few other songs. Jackson was so excited, I think he felt like a movie or rock star or something. It was kinda cute. 💞


----------



## Ronie

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- using bobbins is a technique that allows you to have multiple colors on the same row. Instead of bobbins, some people make a butterfly with yarn, or just roll a small ball. I find it easier to work with bobbins because I can more easily control the working off of the yarn. You follow the same method of crossing over different colors on the backside as you would with any other kind of intarsia. But, it is next to impossible to use bobbins if you are working in the round, because the bobbin is on the "wrong side" when you get ready to knit the next row. In this case, I plan on knitting one row then purling back; so everything will be ready for the next row. I first started using bobbins on color patterned socks (many, many years ago) and like so many techniques, once you get comfortable with it, using it is a no-brainer. Sometimes, if I'm working with bobbins, I also dig out the old rigid straight needles and use them too. The rigid straight needle supports the weight of the extra yarn and faciliates the easy pick up of the bobbin when knitting. Circs have a tendency to collapse in my lap and although I can work that way, if the project is large or heavy I'm likely to dust off the straights.


first of all Belle I want you to know I love the pattern and your plan for it!! If you use straights will this be grafted or are you planning on not doing a full circle? I think you must of said something several pages back but it wasn't until you mentioned straight needles that it got me thinking..  I can although see where those needles would be a great advantage over circulars when it comes to bobbins  I really like your sample and I'd just keep going ..LOL make something out of it!! its very pretty.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> It may involve a gazillion bobbins- but the result is stunning, Belle!


Same from me Belle. 💞


----------



## Belle1

Ronie said:


> first of all Belle I want you to know I love the pattern and your plan for it!! If you use straights will this be grafted or are you planning on not doing a full circle? I think you must of said something several pages back but it wasn't until you mentioned straight needles that it got me thinking..  I can although see where those needles would be a great advantage over circulars when it comes to bobbins  I really like your sample and I'd just keep going ..LOL make something out of it!! its very pretty.


Thanks Ronie. I plan on using circs because eventually the garment will be large. I'm thinking 3 or 4 leaves of the 6. Ordered yarn today and am planning on using blue/green shades. Ordered 10 different colors -- can hardly wait for them to come.


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Just on my way to bed so I am pleased I caught up with Jackson. Thanks, Ros.


You're welcome Norma.💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Beautiful work!! 💞


Thank you Ros!


----------



## Ronie

Well I made it through the posts  I have my Knit Picks catalog but it is in a bag with my afghan pattern and a few fish I really need to take it into work and look at it.. 

Melanie all those beads are hard to resist!! I have one of the catalogs and a flyer they sent out last year I guess.. One of these days I'll make it over there!! they are a few hours away.. 

I have heard that you can put the old Red Heart acrylic in a pillow case and wash it and it will come out nice and soft.. Or there are a lot of retirement homes or Assisted living facility's that love donations of yarn.. also grade schools or children's clubs like the girl scouts.. love yarn.. 
I have the choice of Red Heart or Lionsbrand.. there is a little bit of Martha Stewart and I think Vanna White.. but not much else and its expensive!! very expensive so I go online and buy my yarns.. I have not been disappointed yet. I also shop yard sales and second hand shops..


----------



## Ronie

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Ronie. I plan on using circs because eventually the garment will be large. I'm thinking 3 or 4 leaves of the 6. Ordered yarn today and am planning on using blue/green shades. Ordered 10 different colors -- can hardly wait for them to come.


Oh I hope you show us when the get in!! I knew I should of waited until the end of the thread.. sure enough I saw where you were explaining how you would have to do this  I think this will be quite stunning..

Sue aren't you looking for a gradient yarn? Maybe if the price was right you could get single skeins and make your own colorway?? I look forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Love the new pictures of Jackson, Ros. He does look so satisfied with himself for getting that train in just the right place  .


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Cute pics of Jackson.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Ronie. I plan on using circs because eventually the garment will be large. I'm thinking 3 or 4 leaves of the 6. Ordered yarn today and am planning on using blue/green shades. Ordered 10 different colors -- can hardly wait for them to come.


Very exciting Belle, I can't wait to see your creation. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I have to agree with Caryn, Melanie. You will not get much in the way of restraint from purchasing beads here.  (Have fun!!!)


I agree, too. No way wpuld I encourage restraint. 

Reading about everyone's challenges with purchasing yarn locally makes me feel so lucky. In addition to JoAnn's, Michael's and Hobby Lobby, I have at least five LYS within just a few miles. Makes me appreciate them all the more.  I also buy online through Jimmy Beans Wool, Knit Picks, Webs.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Pam. 💞


Thank you. Was out and about with DH for most of the day today so haven't gotten any knitting done yet. Will as soon as I finish up here.


----------



## Miss Pam

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Ronie. I plan on using circs because eventually the garment will be large. I'm thinking 3 or 4 leaves of the 6. Ordered yarn today and am planning on using blue/green shades. Ordered 10 different colors -- can hardly wait for them to come.


So looking forward to seeing this as you progress with it, Belle.


----------



## jscaplen

Simply Soft - Knit Shawl by Simona Guarnotta
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simply-soft---knit-shawl-2

Big Cozy Cowl by Lorna Miser
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-cozy-cowl

Ritalin Cowl by Shelley L Brander
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ritalin-cowl

Seascape Stole by Kieran Foley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seascape-stole

Fair Isle Rapids by Kieran Foley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fair-isle-rapids

Spring Strata by Mikal Mast
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-strata

Par un matin de printemps by Marie Adeline Boyer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/par-un-matin-de-printemps


----------



## Normaedern

tamarque said:


> That is why fiber festivals are so wonderful--special events to visit and suck in all the wonderful fibers for memory.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Simply Soft - Knit Shawl by Simona Guarnotta
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simply-soft---knit-shawl-2
> 
> Big Cozy Cowl by Lorna Miser
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-cozy-cowl
> 
> Ritalin Cowl by Shelley L Brander
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ritalin-cowl
> 
> Seascape Stole by Kieran Foley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seascape-stole
> 
> Fair Isle Rapids by Kieran Foley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fair-isle-rapids
> 
> Spring Strata by Mikal Mast
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-strata
> 
> Par un matin de printemps by Marie Adeline Boyer
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/par-un-matin-de-printemps


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

My darling GD Keira-Lee would like me to knit a green cowl, this is the pattern that she has chosen, I'm not too sure about it. I think I will send her a photo as well and see if she has changed her mind. I'm thinking a prettier lace stitch. Opinions please!!!! Thank you in advance. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

I finished some Preemie tops as well and another one with blackberry stitch. &#128158; the pink one is the 6 month size. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

Some little Christmas stockings. They are 10cm or 4" tall, I'm hoping to make tiny teddy bears to go in the stockings. &#128158;


----------



## britgirl

A lot of cute little tops, Ros. How long did it take you to make them? Also I like the blanket that you are using as a background. Is that anEstonian leaf stitch pattern?

Sue.


RosD said:


> I finished some Preemie tops as well and another one with blackberry stitch. 💞 the pink one is the 6 month size. 💞


----------



## britgirl

Cute.

Sue


RosD said:


> Some little Christmas stockings. They are 10cm or 4" tall, I'm hoping to make tiny teddy bears to go in the stockings. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> A lot of cute little tops, Ros. How long did it take you to make them? Also I like the blanket that you are using as a background. Is that anEstonian leaf stitch pattern?
> 
> Sue.


Thank you Sue, not very long the little mauve one is the smallest preemie size and there's about 47 rows. Quick as a flash, well not quite, but still very quick. They are by Marianna Mel and they are called All in one top down. They are free patterns on Ravelry. Marianna has just released the small, medium and large preemie sizes. The sizes go from small preemie to 4-6 years old. I have made quite a few and I love changing the stocking stitch skirt part of the pattern. The blanket is the one I made 12 years ago for my darling granddaughter Keira-Lee's doll and she kept it. KL loves it because Nanna made it for her. The pattern is in The Best of the Australian Women's Weekly Craft and it is called Lacy pram cover or baby's wrap. I used Patons Big Baby 3ply. This was first published by "The Weekly" in the 1930's. The pattern has a fringe on it, but I didn't bother. It's actually a gorgeous yellow, but my phone is not showing the correct colour.💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Cute.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

Belle1 said:


> Ordered 10 different colors -- can hardly wait for them to come.


We can hardly wait for the pictures of your yarn.  It sounds wonderful. 

Ros, what lovely little tops. They are adorable and your are so creative in your lace that you add.


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> We can hardly wait for the pictures of your yarn.  It sounds wonderful.
> 
> Ros, what lovely little tops. They are adorable and your are so creative in your lace that you add.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## tamarque

Ros--your baby sweaters are adorable. That style pattern is so ubiquitous for variations which you do so well.

But I love the lace pattern of the blanket. If you still have it, I would love to have a copy of the stitch pattern.

Belle--sounds like you found some great yarn. Awaiting your pics of it.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee would like me to knit a green cowl, this is the pattern that she has chosen, I'm not too sure about it. I think I will send her a photo as well and see if she has changed her mind. I'm thinking a prettier lace stitch. Opinions please!!!! Thank you in advance. 💞


I like it!


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane. 💞


And from me, too, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania

Ros, the baby blanket is beautiful. Lovely stitch.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> A lot of cute little tops, Ros. How long did it take you to make them? Also I like the blanket that you are using as a background. Is that anEstonian leaf stitch pattern?
> 
> Sue.


Ditto from me, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Ros, the baby blanket is beautiful. Lovely stitch.


I agree!


----------



## RosD

Tanya I sent you a PM . &#128158;


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Ros--your baby sweaters are adorable. That style pattern is so ubiquitous for variations which you do so well.
> 
> But I love the lace pattern of the blanket. If you still have it, I would love to have a copy of the stitch pattern.
> 
> Belle--sounds like you found some great yarn. Awaiting your pics of it.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> I like it!


Thank you Pam, I think it looks ok but it's just a bit boring!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Ros, the baby blanket is beautiful. Lovely stitch.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros.


Thank you Pam. 💞 and thank you again Pam. 😀


----------



## Ronie

Ros I like the color and the simple lace stitch.. maybe she wanted something a bit simpler to dress up some nice tops  Your baby sweaters are awfully cute.. I really like how you added the hearts to the one..  the baby blanket is very nice too.. I have a re-born that one of these days I will get around to knitting for 

Pam you are lucky!! If I lived in the Medford/Grants Pass area I would have all of that (plus Fire Mountain Gems) at my finger tips but its at least a 3 hour drive and that is a bit far and not only that they are well over 100 degrees right now... how it the heat up in Seattle??? 
We are nice in the mid 70's  and actually complaining that its a bit too warm LOL it is that setting sun heating everyones homes up through the windows.. but beautiful outside


----------



## Ronie

Well my night shift has kicked in for the next 2 months!! not fun as far as the home life goes.. but we will be so busy at work that it will go quickly.. lots of people and lots of excitement so it should be ok.. I just don't see myself eating dinner at 9:30 at night.. I think I will need to figure this out.. LOL 

My son is coming over this morning.. on his way to work.. and after that I hope to get a nice quiet few hours of knitting done  I am so looking forward to that.. 

I keep seeing all these nice patterns and I just want to make them but will restrain for now  after all this is another 'finishing up WIP's' party... good news if I finish up what I have going I can cast on some more 

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. and I see where there is a 'Canada Day' sale going on.. so Happy Canada Day!!!


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Ros I like the color and the simple lace stitch.. maybe she wanted something a bit simpler to dress up some nice tops  Your baby sweaters are awfully cute.. I really like how you added the hearts to the one..  the baby blanket is very nice too.. I have a re-born that one of these days I will get around to knitting for


Thank you Ronie, I will continue with the pattern. I have made her a scarf in this simple lace stitch that consists of 1row repeated over and over and..........
and she does love it. 💞


----------



## Normaedern

Ros, those are so cute... all of them. The Christmas stockings are darling. I love the cowl yarn but personally I am not over fond of the pattern. It is OK but I would rather have something less open.
PS It sounds as though that pattern is ideal for her :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Ros I like the color and the simple lace stitch.. maybe she wanted something a bit simpler to dress up some nice tops  Your baby sweaters are awfully cute.. I really like how you added the hearts to the one..  the baby blanket is very nice too.. I have a re-born that one of these days I will get around to knitting for
> 
> Pam you are lucky!! If I lived in the Medford/Grants Pass area I would have all of that (plus Fire Mountain Gems) at my finger tips but its at least a 3 hour drive and that is a bit far and not only that they are well over 100 degrees right now... how it the heat up in Seattle???
> We are nice in the mid 70's  and actually complaining that its a bit too warm LOL it is that setting sun heating everyones homes up through the windows.. but beautiful outside


Yes, with a 3 hour drive you wouldn't be able to get there very often. We are hot up here - mid to upper 80s (and some days low 90s). Waaaaay too hot for me.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...this is the pattern that she has chosen, I'm not too sure about it. ...I'm thinking a prettier lace stitch. ...


I think that this is very pretty. I find that if the lace is too complicated, it gets lost in a cowl - especially if it is to be wrapped a 2nd time. A lovely shade of green, also.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I finished some Preemie tops as well and another one with blackberry stitch. 💞 the pink one is the 6 month size. 💞


OMG, Ros. These are adorable!


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Some little Christmas stockings. They are 10cm or 4" tall, I'm hoping to make tiny teddy bears to go in the stockings. 💞


Looking great already - the teddy bear will be so cute in them.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ... KL loves it because Nanna made it for her....


She also loves it because it is beautiful!
Perhaps it is big enough for her to wear as a shawl - if her dolls will give it up.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...Happy Canada Day!!!


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I think that this is very pretty. I find that if the lace is too complicated, it gets lost in a cowl - especially if it is to be wrapped a 2nd time. A lovely shade of green, also.


ditto


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Ros, those are so cute... all of them. The Christmas stockings are darling. I love the cowl yarn but personally I am not over fond of the pattern. It is OK but I would rather have something less open.
> PS It sounds as though that pattern is ideal for her :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, with a 3 hour drive you wouldn't be able to get there very often. We are hot up here - mid to upper 80s (and some days low 90s). Waaaaay too hot for me.


That seems unusually warm for Seattle, isn't it?


----------



## tamarque

Happy Canada Day to all you northern folk.

We have our July 4th weekend coming up. Lots of crazies out there and I fear getting stuck in NYC-Upstate traffic.

Cannot even look at new patterns now. Trying to salvage something out of this week. Cannot believe how every single thing I put together crashed out and weather was just as uncooperative. See everyone later.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Happy Canada Day to all you northern folk.


Thanks, Tanya


> Trying to salvage something out of this week. Cannot believe how every single thing I put together crashed out and weather was just as uncooperative. ....


Sorry to hear that things have been going wrong. I hope that it clears up soon.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I think that this is very pretty. I find that if the lace is too complicated, it gets lost in a cowl - especially if it is to be wrapped a 2nd time. A lovely shade of green, also.


Thank you Jane, I don't usually knit cowls, I ended up turning Carmen's short grey cashmere scarf into a cowl, so that was the first one. The green is pretty, I'm using the same one for the MD if I ever get back to knitting it.😉
Happy Canada Day. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> OMG, Ros. These are adorable!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Looking great already - the teddy bear will be so cute in them.


Thank you Jane, a lady on KP knitted these little stockings and had a little bear in them. Soooo cute. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> She also loves it because it is beautiful!
> Perhaps it is big enough for her to wear as a shawl - if her dolls will give it up.


Thank you Jane. Not if lil Jackson spots it first, you know what he's like with hand knitted blankets!!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque

Ros--your lace pattern just arrived. thank you so much. Will open and save it later. I am so late--my procrastination is at an all time high.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that things have been going wrong. I hope that it clears up soon.


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Ros--your lace pattern just arrived. thank you so much. Will open and save it later. I am so late--my procrastination is at an all time high.


You're welcome Tanya. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> That seems unusually warm for Seattle, isn't it?


Yes, it is. We are 10-15 degrees above normal for this time of the year. These are temps we usually see in late July, early August. Would be happy with our normal. Love the sunshine but not the heat.  We really do need some rain here, but it doesn't look like we'll get any in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Happy Canada Day to all you northern folk.


Happy Canada Day from me, too, to all celebrating it!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that things have been going wrong. I hope that it clears up soon.


I hope so, too, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...Happy Canada Day. 💞💐💞


Thanks, Ros


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Canada Day from me, too, to all celebrating it!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. We are 10-15 degrees above normal for this time of the year. These are temps we usually see in late July, early August. Would be happy with our normal. Love the sunshine but not the heat.  We really do need some rain here, but it doesn't look like we'll get any in the foreseeable future.


I have a couple of days rain to spare you. We have had really cold, sweat shirt cold temps here with rain and gray. Today is finally sunny and will see what the temps will be like.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> I have a couple of days rain to spare you. We have had really cold, sweat shirt cold temps here with rain and gray. Today is finally sunny and will see what the temps will be like.


Would be happy to take some of your rain


----------



## jscaplen

This could keep you busy for a while - keep you out of the rain or the sun, depending on where you are:

Free until July 5 - code: Arrow
Adorable model!!!
Straight Arrow Cowl by Lyudmyla Vayner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straight-arrow-cowl

Anitka by Maria Higgs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anitka

165-11 Evening in Paris by DROPS design
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7095

Love this Lace Cowl by Nancy J. Thomas
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/love-this-lacy-cowl

Elann - has a number of patterns free for July
Rambling Leaves Shawl by Dee Smith
http://international.elann.com/product/rambling-leaves-shawl/

Moonlight Sonata Shawl by Shui Kuen Kozinski
http://international.elann.com/product/moonlight-sonata-shawl/

Shining Bird's Eyes Shawl - interesting stitch by Shui Kuen Kozinski
http://international.elann.com/product/shining-birds-eyes-shawl/


----------



## eshlemania

More lovely patterns, Thanks, Jane!!

Some pictures of the trails we walked.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Some pictures of the trails we walked.


Lovely pics, Bev 
Makes me want to go for a walk, now.


----------



## jscaplen

I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Lovely pics, Bev
> Makes me want to go for a walk, now.


I can't wait to go in Oct. So many things will be resolved for me. DS completes his education. I started homeschooling him and somehow picked up the responsibility for his education even after he went to public school-3rd grade. I just realized this year at his graduation ceremony, that I was carrying that one. He just started his last class to fulfill requirements for his education-Spanish 4. He will also be married (beginning of Oct) and on his way. My last. Glad to put that burden down also. And so glad to see him make his way. He has really picked up the responsibility these last 3 years.

So Clifty Falls in Oct will be a new start of a new phase of life for me. One DH and I are looking forward to. We hope to keep up the runaways depending on how things go. Keep up the work, to keep these old bodies flexible and strong. Keep finding fun in the little things, so the walk is enjoyable. 

You know, every once in a while someone says this and now it is my turn again. Thanks so much for being there. I appreciate the caring and interest I find here among you all. To be able to share the joy of knitting and different areas of our lives without censure. Thanks!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

My Jane that is looking lovely. I love how that color is working out. Very cool.


----------



## jangmb

eshlemania said:


> More lovely patterns, Thanks, Jane!!
> 
> Some pictures of the trails we walked.


How nice, Bev, this is a totally wonderful place to "run away" to Thank you for sharing the beautiful scenery


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...DS completes his education....And so glad to see him make his way. He has really picked up the responsibility these last 3 years.


I can detect a strong note of pride in how your son has turned out. 
Although you say that you are glad to put down the burden, I bet that you will miss it - & him.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> My Jane that is looking lovely. I love how that color is working out. Very cool.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jangmb

jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


Both you and Sue are going to have totally wonderful shawls when these are done. The colors on both of your pieces are luscious.


----------



## jscaplen

jangmb said:


> Both you and Sue are going to have totally wonderful shawls when these are done. The colors on both of your pieces are luscious.


Thank you, Jan 
Despite the fact that the yarn is a bit difficult to work with, as Sue pointed out, I do like the feel of it as I am knitting & the feel of the fabric itself - very soft & silky.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Lovely pics, Bev
> Makes me want to go for a walk, now.


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


I think it's beautiful and the yarn looks like it's working great with the pattern.


----------



## Normaedern

I love your photos, Bev. It looks lovely country :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


I think it looks lovely. The darker places add something. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> More lovely patterns, Thanks, Jane!!
> 
> Some pictures of the trails we walked.


I used to love hiking places like that- was my main form of recreation- looks really lovely country, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


That is a beautiful, rich colour, Jane! Didn't get any knitting done yesterday, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> I can't wait to go in Oct. So many things will be resolved for me. DS completes his education. I started homeschooling him and somehow picked up the responsibility for his education even after he went to public school-3rd grade. I just realized this year at his graduation ceremony, that I was carrying that one. He just started his last class to fulfill requirements for his education-Spanish 4. He will also be married (beginning of Oct) and on his way. My last. Glad to put that burden down also. And so glad to see him make his way. He has really picked up the responsibility these last 3 years.
> 
> So Clifty Falls in Oct will be a new start of a new phase of life for me. One DH and I are looking forward to. We hope to keep up the runaways depending on how things go. Keep up the work, to keep these old bodies flexible and strong. Keep finding fun in the little things, so the walk is enjoyable.
> 
> You know, every once in a while someone says this and now it is my turn again. Thanks so much for being there. I appreciate the caring and interest I find here among you all. To be able to share the joy of knitting and different areas of our lives without censure. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Definitely will be a time of transition for you. End of an era, in fact.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> More lovely patterns, Thanks, Jane!!
> 
> Some pictures of the trails we walked.


That is some rough terrain. You must be in great shape.
And beautiful to boot.


----------



## tamarque

Jane--the shawl is coming along so well. You always chose colors that have such a deep, jewel like character to them. Just love them.


Bev--So glad you are anticipating a life change with joy. For many it is a very difficult adjustment. Having activities that you enjoy for yourself makes the transition a positive one I think.

If you don't mind my asking, why did you stop the homeschooling?


----------



## britgirl

Sorry you are behind with the rain. We are having more than our share this year. We had a bad thunderstorm during the night. Had to bring our dogs upstairs as they were crying.
Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. We are 10-15 degrees above normal for this time of the year. These are temps we usually see in late July, early August. Would be happy with our normal. Love the sunshine but not the heat.  We really do need some rain here, but it doesn't look like we'll get any in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Sorry you are behind with the rain. We are having more than our share this year. We had a bad thunderstorm during the night. Had to bring our dogs upstairs as they were crying.
> Sue


I know. I wish we could even out the weather across the country so everyone gets what they need and not too much or too little. I bet the storm must have really frightened your dogs.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for the patterns, Jane.

Happy Canada Day.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This could keep you busy for a while - keep you out of the rain or the sun, depending on where you are:
> 
> Free until July 5 - code: Arrow
> Adorable model!!!
> Straight Arrow Cowl by Lyudmyla Vayner
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straight-arrow-cowl
> 
> Anitka by Maria Higgs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anitka
> 
> 165-11 Evening in Paris by DROPS design
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7095
> 
> Love this Lace Cowl by Nancy J. Thomas
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/love-this-lacy-cowl
> 
> Elann - has a number of patterns free for July
> Rambling Leaves Shawl by Dee Smith
> http://international.elann.com/product/rambling-leaves-shawl/
> 
> Moonlight Sonata Shawl by Shui Kuen Kozinski
> http://international.elann.com/product/moonlight-sonata-shawl/
> 
> Shining Bird's Eyes Shawl - interesting stitch by Shui Kuen Kozinski
> http://international.elann.com/product/shining-birds-eyes-shawl/


----------



## MissMelba

Enjoy your soon to be empty nest Bev.  Great hiking photos.

Your Vampire is coming along beautifully Jane. I like the color.

Cute babywear Ros.

Ronie - dinner at 9:30pm is not the night shift. Dinner at 7am is the night shift, lol. I used to work 10 to 5 at night. Completely upside down schedule. Anything 'normal' people did during the day was a bit of a task as that was when I was in bed. 

Weather has been somewhat close to normal for this time of year for us albeit hotter than normal. But they say a hot summer will keep the hurricanes away. If I never put up my shutters or start my generator again I'll live with the heat and not complain (too much).

Bonnie's Wish is coming along slowly but it is coming along. If I could do each row without losing count somewhere and having to tink back it would help speed things up. Sometimes I am such a ditz when knitting, lol.

Hope all have a good evening,

Melanie


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thanks Toni, it is a great set and one that you can add too. There's a police station etc and of course more things to add to the train set and it was actually a reasonable price which is always great. He loves it, so I think we will buy something to add to the set for his birthday. I'm just remembering something about his 1st birthday party. Jackson went off with his other Nanna to have a sleep at her home and then they drove back to the party. As Jackson got out of the car everyone sang happy birthday again and a few other songs. Jackson was so excited, I think he felt like a movie or rock star or something. It was kinda cute. 💞


I can just imagine how cute it was.  Fun times!!!

(P.S. Glad you like my cowl. Thank you!)


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> My darling GD Keira-Lee would like me to knit a green cowl, this is the pattern that she has chosen, I'm not too sure about it. I think I will send her a photo as well and see if she has changed her mind. I'm thinking a prettier lace stitch. Opinions please!!!! Thank you in advance. 💞


It is a nice, basic stitch and would compliment anything she chose to wear. But a prettier stitch would be a lot more fun to make. (How is that for speaking with a forked tongue?  ) In other words, if you chose to keep going, it would make a very nice cowl.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Ros--your baby sweaters are adorable. That style pattern is so ubiquitous for variations which you do so well.
> 
> But I love the lace pattern of the blanket. If you still have it, I would love to have a copy of the stitch pattern.
> 
> Belle--sounds like you found some great yarn. Awaiting your pics of it.


Yes!

Yes, please! 

And YES!!! I can't wait to see your yarns also!!!


----------



## TLL

I am hoping things get better for you also, Tanya. What a deal!

Happy Canada Day, Jane and anyone else celebrating! 

With those higher temps in Washington, how are the fires? We have a haze in the air that is supposed to be from the smoke out there. :? Crazy. Please stay safe!!!


----------



## TLL

It is easy to agree with everyone else, Jane. Your shawl is turning out very beautiful. I like how the texture shows so well. 

Bev, your photos are great! What a wonderful celebration for you and your hubby. A major milestone for you and your son. Congratulations!!!

We are glad you are here.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I am hoping things get better for you also, Tanya. What a deal!
> 
> Happy Canada Day, Jane and anyone else celebrating!
> 
> With those higher temps in Washington, how are the fires? We have a haze in the air that is supposed to be from the smoke out there. :? Crazy. Please stay safe!!!


Wildfires already happening in Easten Washington, which isn't good. Also in the Olympic National Forest to the west of us. A bit of an early start to our fire season and with everything so dry, hopefully it won't get as bad as last year. We're ok where we are, thank goodness. People are very concerned anout fireworks over the 4th. Most of our cities have banned fireworks, but that doesn't usually stop many from lighting them off. Unfortunately.


----------



## TLL

It was a l-o-n-g time ago, but I have been to the Olympic National Forest. It is a very pretty area. Fire does renew the area it burns, but it is hard to see just the same.

Take Care, Pam! Thanks for the update.

Thanks for more beautiful patterns, Jane. Some of them were in my library already. Fancy that!


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> It was a l-o-n-g time ago, but I have been to the Olympic National Forest. It is a very pretty area. Fire does renew the area it burns, but it is hard to see just the same.
> 
> Take Care, Pam! Thanks for the update.
> 
> Thanks for more beautiful patterns, Jane. Some of them were in my library already. Fancy that!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> It is a nice, basic stitch and would compliment anything she chose to wear. But a prettier stitch would be a lot more fun to make. (How is that for speaking with a forked tongue?  ) In other words, if you chose to keep going, it would make a very nice cowl.


Sometimes a simple, repetitive pattern is quite elegant.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> I think it's beautiful and the yarn looks like it's working great with the pattern.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> I think it looks lovely. The darker places add something. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a beautiful, rich colour, Jane!


Thank you, Julie 


> Didn't get any knitting done yesterday, myself!


Hopefully, you managed to get some knitting done today.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Jane--the shawl is coming along so well. You always chose colors that have such a deep, jewel like character to them. Just love them.


Thank you very much, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...Happy Canada Day.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Your Vampire is coming along beautifully Jane. I like the color....


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...Happy Canada Day, Jane and anyone else celebrating! ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> It is easy to agree with everyone else, Jane. Your shawl is turning out very beautiful. I like how the texture shows so well....


Thank you, Toni 
Perhaps it is because the yarn is not tightly wound, but it seems to catch the light differently.


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely will be a time of transition for you. End of an era, in fact.


With the 4 children, I have been raising children for 36 years. Seems like an era to me.  I have a few that were 5 years apart.

Jane you are probably right, I will miss having kids in the house. But we gather 3 or 4 times a year where at least two of the kids and spouses come.



Tanya said:


> why did you stop the homeschooling?


We wanted to give our kids a good start, and keep them home while they were younger. We knew that they would have to live in the world around us, if you know what I mean. We wanted them to understand and adjust to it while we still had major input into their lives. And we wanted that adjustment to take place before the craziness of hormones and teenagerhood. Trying to adjust to public school and dealing with raging hormones would be difficult to say the least.

Thanks for all the comments on the pictures. This truly is a beautiful place for hiking. As far as being in shape, at least we didn't collapse.  And we did come home stronger than when we went. And it's weather is two weeks ahead of us in the spring. So we left here with no leaves on the trees and no wildflowers. Down there were trees with leaves and tons of wildflowers. More pics to come.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Wildfires already happening in Easten Washington, which isn't good. Also in the Olympic National Forest to the west of us. A bit of an early start to our fire season and with everything so dry, hopefully it won't get as bad as last year. We're ok where we are, thank goodness. People are very concerned anout fireworks over the 4th. Most of our cities have banned fireworks, but that doesn't usually stop many from lighting them off. Unfortunately.


Bans often seem not to work. We have only 4 days a year at Guy Fawkes, when we can legally purchase them, but people hoard them for other days- and children continue to be maimed and burnt.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Hopefully, you managed to get some knitting done today.


Had a very slow start- just having my second coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2

> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Definitely will be a time of transition for you. End of an era, in fact.
> *Eshlemania*
> 
> With the 4 children, I have been raising children for 36 years. Seems like an era to me. I have a few that were 5 years apart.
> 
> Jane you are probably right, I will miss having kids in the house. But we gather 3 or 4 times a year where at least two of the kids and spouses come.


That is a very sizable chunk of your life, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a very sizable chunk of your life, Bev!


Yep!!


----------



## britgirl

These trails are so beautiful. That is lovely scenery. Glad you were able to enjoy. There is nothing like a getaway like this.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> More lovely patterns, Thanks, Jane!!
> 
> Some pictures of the trails we walked.


----------



## britgirl

That is lovely, Jane. Glad to see you are progressing again.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


----------



## britgirl

It does look good. I wish I hadn't offered to give it away. Despite the difficulties working with it, I do like how it is looking.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Jan
> Despite the fact that the yarn is a bit difficult to work with, as Sue pointed out, I do like the feel of it as I am knitting & the feel of the fabric itself - very soft & silky.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> We wanted to give our kids a good start, and keep them home while they were younger. We knew that they would have to live in the world around us, if you know what I mean. We wanted them to understand and adjust to it while we still had major input into their lives. And we wanted that adjustment to take place before the craziness of hormones and teenagerhood. Trying to adjust to public school and dealing with raging hormones would be difficult to say the least.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the pictures. This truly is a beautiful place for hiking. As far as being in shape, at least we didn't collapse.  And we did come home stronger than when we went. And it's weather is two weeks ahead of us in the spring. So we left here with no leaves on the trees and no wildflowers. Down there were trees with leaves and tons of wildflowers. More pics to come.


Thanx for explaining your homeschooling strategy. I am always interested in peoples experience with it. I had a school with others but unfortunately it ended too soon and public school turned out to be a major culture shock for all our kids. We had tried to prepare them, but telling children about something in which they have no experience does''t really register. It was very unfortunate, at least for my 2, that we wound up separated from the other children. At least we have all remained as family over the years so there was some kind of continuity of life experience for them.

I can't put it into words, but there seems to be something unique about the area in the photos of the park. I admire your ability to do all that walking and climbing. It must have felt exhilarating even if tiring. This body has given up the ghost on that one. Altho I did carry/maneuver in a carpet myself the other day. Attributed that to all the soil turning i have been doing which apparently rebuilt a lot of upper body strength.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> That is lovely, Jane. Glad to see you are progressing again.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> This could keep you busy for a while - keep you out of the rain or the sun, depending on where you are:
> 
> Free until July 5 - code: Arrow
> Adorable model!!!
> Straight Arrow Cowl by Lyudmyla Vayner
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straight-arrow-cowl
> 
> Anitka by Maria Higgs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anitka
> 
> 165-11 Evening in Paris by DROPS design
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7095
> 
> Love this Lace Cowl by Nancy J. Thomas
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/love-this-lacy-cowl
> 
> Elann - has a number of patterns free for July
> Rambling Leaves Shawl by Dee Smith
> http://international.elann.com/product/rambling-leaves-shawl/
> 
> Moonlight Sonata Shawl by Shui Kuen Kozinski
> http://international.elann.com/product/moonlight-sonata-shawl/
> 
> Shining Bird's Eyes Shawl - interesting stitch by Shui Kuen Kozinski
> http://international.elann.com/product/shining-birds-eyes-shawl/


Thanks Jane. I love Anitka. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> More lovely patterns, Thanks, Jane!!
> 
> Some pictures of the trails we walked.


Lovely photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


Looking beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Bev, your photos are great! What a wonderful celebration for you and your hubby. A major milestone for you and your son. Congratulations!!!
> 
> We are glad you are here.


Same from me Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Yes!
> 
> Yes, please!
> 
> And YES!!! I can't wait to see your yarns also!!!


Thanks Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Sorry you are behind with the rain. We are having more than our share this year. We had a bad thunderstorm during the night. Had to bring our dogs upstairs as they were crying.
> Sue


Hope you and the dogs are safe Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> It is a nice, basic stitch and would compliment anything she chose to wear. But a prettier stitch would be a lot more fun to make. (How is that for speaking with a forked tongue?  ) In other words, if you chose to keep going, it would make a very nice cowl.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you Ros


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> there seems to be something unique about the area in the photos of the park


We feel the same way. It is an extraordinary place. So much beauty.

Sorry things did not work out as you wished with your homeschooling. It is a huge task to take on and comes with it's joys and frustration. Yes, that transition to public school is a hard one.


----------



## KittyChris

Bev, love the picture of the path with the tree roots. Those steps look a bit daunting though. That was so great that you got to homeschool your kids. And now the empty nest. It's great that you have a plan for everything so it won't be hard on you.


----------



## KittyChris

Jane, your vampire is looking wonderful. You may have to send that one out to me first - aka, the sisterhood of the traveling shawl. Or maybe I should be last and it will never find its way back to you. :mrgreen:


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> Jane, your vampire is looking wonderful.


Thank you, Chris 


> You may have to send that one out to me first - aka, the sisterhood of the traveling shawl. Or maybe I should be last and it will never find its way back to you. :mrgreen:


You have a devious mind!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen

July's RMT
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-july-2015/

Bonfire night by Fiona Hamilton-MacLaren
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bonfire-night

Rescue me by Fiona Hamilton-MacLaren
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rescue-me

This is a CAL - crochet along - a variation on the pineapple. I know someone here who likes pineapples! 
Picnic Basket Shawl by Marie Segares
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/picnic-basket-shawl


----------



## eshlemania

Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.

A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## kaixixang

Looked at the pineapple CAL...doesn't match the 10+ USD purchase of a pineapple cardigan that Mom just bought...but it's not the only possible source out there. Thanks for considering me.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.
> 
> A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


That's great about the sock heel, but I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Will definitely keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset.


Way to go, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday... they think it will be as quick as a week. ...


Oh, my :-(
So sad. I hope things go as well as possible considering the terrible circumstances.


----------



## Belle1

Another HOT day today -- like much of the West we are in a severe drought and the weather is unseasonable hot. Fire is such a worry. On to more interesting things... I mentioned yesterday that I had just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread (size 20) that I'm working into my curtain. This evening, I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out to get a better idea about completion. The ultimate goal is 48" x 57" -- As it is layed out on the tables this evening it is about 48" x 37" -- so roughly another 20 inches to go. I haven't given a lot of thought about how I'm going to finish the bottom edge; so guess I better put on my "thinking cap". Since I stretched this dry, my guess is that it will have a lot more give in it once it is wet -- so if I need to do some creative sizing, I'll just pull it wider and have more fullness on the window. My concern is to not to make it too long because I want it to stay within the windowsill.

Guess I'll go take it off the tables and start knitting again.


----------



## KittyChris

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.
> 
> A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


Glad to see you've grabbed that sock and turned it! I have been working on TAAT and just started the toes last night. Who knows how long it will take me to finish them off.

And I am very sorry to hear about your friend. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam

Belle1 said:


> Another HOT day today -- like much of the West we are in a severe drought and the weather is unseasonable hot. Fire is such a worry. On to more interesting things... I mentioned yesterday that I had just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread (size 20) that I'm working into my curtain. This evening, I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out to get a better idea about completion. The ultimate goal is 48" x 57" -- As it is layed out on the tables this evening it is about 48" x 37" -- so roughly another 20 inches to go. I haven't given a lot of thought about how I'm going to finish the bottom edge; so guess I better put on my "thinking cap". Since I stretched this dry, my guess is that it will have a lot more give in it once it is wet -- so if I need to do some creative sizing, I'll just pull it wider and have more fullness on the window. My concern is to not to make it too long because I want it to stay within the windowsill.
> 
> Guess I'll go take it off the tables and start knitting again.


That is so beautiful!


----------



## KittyChris

Belle, your curtain is gorgeous!

Someone had asked about gradient yarns and I'm sorry to say that I don't remember who. I was checking out Ravelry KAL Fanatics today for August for some reason and I found this KAL in a group called Gorgeous Gradients. Maybe you should check it out. I may just have to go out and find a ball of peacock colored gradient yarn and join this KAL as they will be offering lots of prizes. 
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/gorgeous-gradients/3213767/1-25#1


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.
> 
> A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


Sorry to hear this, Bev, prayers, of course.


----------



## Lurker 2

Belle1 said:


> Another HOT day today -- like much of the West we are in a severe drought and the weather is unseasonable hot. Fire is such a worry. On to more interesting things... I mentioned yesterday that I had just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread (size 20) that I'm working into my curtain. This evening, I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out to get a better idea about completion. The ultimate goal is 48" x 57" -- As it is layed out on the tables this evening it is about 48" x 37" -- so roughly another 20 inches to go. I haven't given a lot of thought about how I'm going to finish the bottom edge; so guess I better put on my "thinking cap". Since I stretched this dry, my guess is that it will have a lot more give in it once it is wet -- so if I need to do some creative sizing, I'll just pull it wider and have more fullness on the window. My concern is to not to make it too long because I want it to stay within the windowsill.
> 
> Guess I'll go take it off the tables and start knitting again.


You are an amazing knitter, Belle!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ..I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out...


Oh, my goodness, Belle! That is looking marvellous!


----------



## triciad19

Bev, prayers and hugs for you and your friend.

Belle, curtain looking great. 

Hey everyone, permission was asked to use my picture of Cat's Paw. Guess she saw it on my Ravelry project page. I am shocked! (Surprised)

We'd love to feature your photo on the Ravelry page forCat's Paw Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter, LLC.

Oh wow, it is already on the pattern page. &#128522;


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> We feel the same way. It is an extraordinary place. So much beauty.
> 
> Sorry things did not work out as you wished with your homeschooling. It is a huge task to take on and comes with it's joys and frustration. Yes, that transition to public school is a hard one.


It wasn't the homeschooling but the having to resort to public schools which was a nightmare. None of our kids transitioned easily altho about half of them completed college and graduate schools, my daughter being one of them but not my son.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.
> 
> A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


Oh, dear. So sorry for your friend and you preparing for her transition. Much warmth and energy for you and her and the family


----------



## tamarque

Belle1 said:


> Another HOT day today -- like much of the West we are in a severe drought and the weather is unseasonable hot. Fire is such a worry. On to more interesting things... I mentioned yesterday that I had just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread (size 20) that I'm working into my curtain. This evening, I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out to get a better idea about completion. The ultimate goal is 48" x 57" -- As it is layed out on the tables this evening it is about 48" x 37" -- so roughly another 20 inches to go. I haven't given a lot of thought about how I'm going to finish the bottom edge; so guess I better put on my "thinking cap". Since I stretched this dry, my guess is that it will have a lot more give in it once it is wet -- so if I need to do some creative sizing, I'll just pull it wider and have more fullness on the window. My concern is to not to make it too long because I want it to stay within the windowsill.
> 
> Guess I'll go take it off the tables and start knitting again.


Amazing work Belle. Can't wait to see it hung in place. The detail is beautiful and so well balanced.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Bans often seem not to work. We have only 4 days a year at Guy Fawkes, when we can legally purchase them, but people hoard them for other days- and children continue to be maimed and burnt.


Unfortunately the same thing happens here. I hate the things :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, many thoughts and prayers for your friend and all who love her.


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> Bev, prayers and hugs for you and your friend.
> 
> Belle, curtain looking great.
> 
> Hey everyone, permission was asked to use my picture of Cat's Paw. Guess she saw it on my Ravelry project page. I am shocked! (Surprised)
> 
> We'd love to feature your photo on the Ravelry page forCat's Paw Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter, LLC.
> 
> Oh wow, it is already on the pattern page. 😊


Congratulations Tricia!


----------



## Normaedern

Pleased about the sock heel, Bev. :thumbup: 
My mother used to do them without a pattern :hunf:


----------



## Normaedern

Belle, that is wonderful. A tribute to your skill.


----------



## Normaedern

Tricia, talent well recognized :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Bev, prayers and hugs for you and your friend.
> 
> Belle, curtain looking great.
> 
> Hey everyone, permission was asked to use my picture of Cat's Paw. Guess she saw it on my Ravelry project page. I am shocked! (Surprised)
> 
> We'd love to feature your photo on the Ravelry page forCat's Paw Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter, LLC.
> 
> Oh wow, it is already on the pattern page. 😊


Tricia--what great validation of your terrific knitting skills. Kudos to you


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, how wonderful for you. Like someone said talent recognized.

Belle, I just love your curtain. It is gorgeous.

Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts and concerns. This is especially hard on her grankids.

Tricia, checked out the Cat's Paw page and saw yours. Love the picture. Great stitching as always.


----------



## tamarque

Tricia----Just checked out Ravelry to see your shawl highlighted. It really looks so good. Displaying it the way you did almost makes it feel alive.


----------



## MissMelba

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.
> 
> A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


(((hugs))) Bev. So sorry to hear about your friend. I hope she can be comfortable and pain free, and surrounded by loved ones.

Woo Woo on the sock heel!


----------



## MissMelba

Beautiful Belle. Like the others I am looking forward to seeing it hanging in front of your lovely view.

Cool Tricia! Nice to have your work appreciated.


----------



## dragonflylace

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tormenta-shawl

If you already have this pattern, sorry for the repeat. I found it on the main KP pattern links...the edging is wonderful!!!


----------



## tamarque

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tormenta-shawl
> 
> If you already have this pattern, sorry for the repeat. I found it on the main KP pattern links...the edging is wonderful!!!


Beautiful--got it saved. One day all these lace patterns will be done. Right!


----------



## Ronie

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. We are 10-15 degrees above normal for this time of the year. These are temps we usually see in late July, early August. Would be happy with our normal. Love the sunshine but not the heat.  We really do need some rain here, but it doesn't look like we'll get any in the foreseeable future.


We didn't get any rain either.. but I saw on the radar last night that it was raining all around us... Maybe Belle got some!!  one of us should get some kind of moisture !! We are unseasonably warm too.. we are getting people from all over who are trying to cool off and compared to 110 we are cool... but for us its a bit too warm.. especially when the house gets so hot!! good news is the last part of next week is suppose to cool down..


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> I can't wait to go in Oct. So many things will be resolved for me. DS completes his education. I started homeschooling him and somehow picked up the responsibility for his education even after he went to public school-3rd grade. I just realized this year at his graduation ceremony, that I was carrying that one. He just started his last class to fulfill requirements for his education-Spanish 4. He will also be married (beginning of Oct) and on his way. My last. Glad to put that burden down also. And so glad to see him make his way. He has really picked up the responsibility these last 3 years.
> 
> So Clifty Falls in Oct will be a new start of a new phase of life for me. One DH and I are looking forward to. We hope to keep up the runaways depending on how things go. Keep up the work, to keep these old bodies flexible and strong. Keep finding fun in the little things, so the walk is enjoyable.
> 
> You know, every once in a while someone says this and now it is my turn again. Thanks so much for being there. I appreciate the caring and interest I find here among you all. To be able to share the joy of knitting and different areas of our lives without censure. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bev Clifty Falls looks like a great get away place!!! You did such a great job raising this young man and now it is your's and hubby's turn to enjoy the next part of your lives after all that hard work.. 
I raised my daughter mostly on my own.. I got married when she was 14 and we couldn't have any children.. then along came my son!! and we enjoyed raising him too... and they are both a joy and have enriched our lives.. but the turn our marriage took when we were able to focus on our future and each other was amazing!! Just by reading your posts I know you and your hubby are in for an amazing adventure together and will have a blast!!  Then the grandbabies will start coming.. oh my what fun you two will have then!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> We didn't get any rain either.. but I saw on the radar last night that it was raining all around us... Maybe Belle got some!!  one of us should get some kind of moisture !! We are unseasonably warm too.. we are getting people from all over who are trying to cool off and compared to 110 we are cool... but for us its a bit too warm.. especially when the house gets so hot!! good news is the last part of next week is suppose to cool down..


I know what you mean. Difficult to sleep. Yes, it looks like we may cool down a bit later in the week next week, too. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> I can just imagine how cute it was.  Fun times!!!
> 
> (P.S. Glad you like my cowl. Thank you!)


did you post a picture of a cowl?? I must of missed it...

Thanks for the patterns Jane... and I love your Vampire!! the yarn is perfect for it


----------



## Ronie

Bev that is great about the sock... it seems once that heel is turned the rest of the sock goes quickly 
I am so sorry about your friend.. I hope she is comfortable and has a inner peace that will get her through this.. her symptoms sound all to familiar..  I will be praying for her and all who are dear to her.. 

Belle I had hoped that you got some of the rain that splashed on us yesterday.. this heat wave is suppose to pass soon!! 
Your curtain is beautiful and is working out great! only 20 more inches to go!!! I bet you'll have it done by Christmas


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Yay! I FINALLY took the sock by the heels and turned that heel and started the gusset. I just kept putting it off, but sat down and worked on it tonight.
> 
> A family friend was found unresponsive yesterday, and taken to the hospital. She is full of cancer. She was responsive and coherent yesterday. They gave her 6 months. I talked to her DIL today and she can barely speak today and they think it will be as quick as a week. Prayers and thoughts for the family appreciated. Thanks all.


I'm so sorry to hear about your family friend Bev, I will be thinking of you and sending lots of love to you, her family and her friends. 💞


----------



## RosD

Belle1 said:


> Another HOT day today -- like much of the West we are in a severe drought and the weather is unseasonable hot. Fire is such a worry. On to more interesting things... I mentioned yesterday that I had just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread (size 20) that I'm working into my curtain. This evening, I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out to get a better idea about completion. The ultimate goal is 48" x 57" -- As it is layed out on the tables this evening it is about 48" x 37" -- so roughly another 20 inches to go. I haven't given a lot of thought about how I'm going to finish the bottom edge; so guess I better put on my "thinking cap". Since I stretched this dry, my guess is that it will have a lot more give in it once it is wet -- so if I need to do some creative sizing, I'll just pull it wider and have more fullness on the window. My concern is to not to make it too long because I want it to stay within the windowsill.
> 
> Guess I'll go take it off the tables and start knitting again.


Beautiful work Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> Hey everyone, permission was asked to use my picture of Cat's Paw. Guess she saw it on my Ravelry project page. I am shocked! (Surprised)
> 
> We'd love to feature your photo on the Ravelry page forCat's Paw Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter, LLC.
> 
> Oh wow, it is already on the pattern page. 😊


That's fantastic Tricia. 💞


----------



## Ronie

Thank you for all the patterns!! I have some in my library already .. I wish my documents would tell me when I have one already..LOL 

Congrats Tricia... I like the way yours is displayed the most!! I have this pattern printed out.. and plan to make it some day

well I made it through all the posts.. I was so tired by the time I got home last night I didn't even make it to my computer.. Hubby made it home early today.. he gets a 4 day weekend and is planning on taking me out to breakfast this morning.. I'll then have to go to work!! I know 1 night isn't enough to say how I feel about the late shift.. but this morning I'm not happy with it.. LOL I will get use to it.. I do have to say the setting sun last night was beautiful.. and the air was wonderful.. so it does have its advantages.. I'm a morning person and I hate sleeping past 6am.. that is getting up late for me.. LOL and it was almost 7 when I got up this morning.. 

I did get the second repeat done on my scarf yesterday.. I had a wonderful visit with my son, he is working a few blocks over so I was able to have a nice cup of coffee before we both went off to work!! I hope he will stop by more often now.. that would be wonderful.. 

well I need to get around and ready for breakfast  I'll talk to you all later....


----------



## MissMelba

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tormenta-shawl
> 
> If you already have this pattern, sorry for the repeat. I found it on the main KP pattern links...the edging is wonderful!!!


I do have this one  And it's on my short list (which means sometime before I die, lol). It does have a great edging.


----------



## Belle1

Ronie said:


> We didn't get any rain either.. but I saw on the radar last night that it was raining all around us... Maybe Belle got some!!  one of us should get some kind of moisture !! We are unseasonably warm too.. we are getting people from all over who are trying to cool off and compared to 110 we are cool... but for us its a bit too warm.. especially when the house gets so hot!! good news is the last part of next week is suppose to cool down..


No Rain, Ronie -- just hot hot hot. Well over 100 (closer to 110) yesterday. Thank heavens I have air conditioning. But still one has to go outside to get into cars, etc. Its suppose to be another hot one today. If things were normal, we won't be getting any moisture until Fall -- but lightening storms and Fire are a strong possibility.


----------



## MissMelba

Ronie said:


> T
> well I made it through all the posts.. I was so tired by the time I got home last night I didn't even make it to my computer.. Hubby made it home early today.. he gets a 4 day weekend and is planning on taking me out to breakfast this morning.. I'll then have to go to work!! I know 1 night isn't enough to say how I feel about the late shift.. but this morning I'm not happy with it.. LOL I will get use to it.. I do have to say the setting sun last night was beautiful.. and the air was wonderful.. so it does have its advantages.. I'm a morning person and I hate sleeping past 6am.. that is getting up late for me.. LOL and it was almost 7 when I got up this morning..
> 
> I did get the second repeat done on my scarf yesterday.. I had a wonderful visit with my son, he is working a few blocks over so I was able to have a nice cup of coffee before we both went off to work!! I hope he will stop by more often now.. that would be wonderful..
> 
> well I need to get around and ready for breakfast  I'll talk to you all later....


Enjoy breakfast out  And nice to spend time with your son. Hopefully you can make it a regular thing. 

I had to laugh at your 'morning person' comments. I am not a morning person, getting up at 6:30 for work is a chore, lol. If I could get up at 7:30, then I would be fine. Just that hour, lol. Enjoy the sunsets!


----------



## RosD

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy breakfast out  And nice to spend time with your son. Hopefully you can make it a regular thing.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...permission was asked to use my picture of Cat's Paw. ...


Congrats, Tricia!


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...If you already have this pattern, sorry for the repeat....


No problem with repeats. It helps remind us what we have in our queues. Also, not everyone sees them the first time round.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ... Jane... and I love your Vampire!! the yarn is perfect for it


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen

Free Pattern Thursday from Fiesta - code: SVFP7215
Scalloped Vest
Again - imagine it in a different yarn - & with that missing button in place.
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1692/scalloped_vest/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=0bf7f1d88d-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-0bf7f1d88d-64996929


----------



## RosD

Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again, we don't know what's going on!!! I'm off to bed soon but hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba

I went to Ravelry to check out Tricia's shawl and got the pattern name wrong. I looked at Fox Paws instead of Cats Paws, lol. I did finally find Tricia's photo - nicely shot and pretty work . But in Fox Paws I came across this skirt version and want to do this, more subtle colors, maybe shades of navy, but with a nice silk blouse this could be really pretty. Probably will take me years to make though, lol. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Alpenrose/fox-paws


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again, we don't know what's going on!!! I'm off to bed soon but hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. 💞


So sorry to hear of your MIL returning to hospital. Always a worry.
Good thing you have the Jackson therapy!


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again...


I hope that they get it sorted out this time, Ros.


> hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. 💞


It worked!


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...in Fox Paws I came across this skirt version and want to do this...


We looked at the scarf version before - looks like fun to knit. Perhaps Elizabeth's German translations will come in handy.


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Again - imagine it in a different yarn - & with that missing button in place.


You are so right. I hadn't noticed the missing button.


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> Just by reading your posts I know you and your hubby are in for an amazing adventure together and will have a blast!!  Then the grandbabies will start coming.. oh my what fun you two will have then!!


Thanks, Ronie. Yes, we are looking forward to it. It seems you had your child raising spread out also.  They do so enrich our lives. So far only one grandchild out of 3 married kids. Waiting patiently for others. :S:S


----------



## eshlemania

MissMelba said:


> work  But in Fox Paws I came across this skirt version http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Alpenrose/fox-paw


Oh, Melanie, that would be gorgeous.

Ronie, I hope you had a wonderful breakfast with your son. 

DFL, thanks for the link, I love that edging as well.

Ros!! Lovely pictures of Jackson. 

THanks again for all the prayers and good thoughts. I appreciate it so much.

There was something else I was going to comment on. Oh, the rain. I sure wish we could share some of what we have gotten. Our area has gotten over 11" this month. We are all walking around sleepy and half awake because of our gray, gray days.


----------



## TLL

Congratulations on the heal turn, Bev. I am so sorry to hear about your friend. May the time you and her family have with her be blessed. I am glad for you all that she is responsive right now.

Belle, that curtain is amazing! Have fun with your "thinking cap" coming up with a finished edge design. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

I don't know if anyone is interested but there is a 40% sale on this Merino/Mink yarn with Free Shipping in the States & Canada.
http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/orleans-mink-merino

I had a weak moment & ordered some Jet Black & Vampire (seem to have that on the brain.) I haven't CO either of the yarns that I ordered before but I am hoping to do so soon. I thought that I could excuse the purchase since I haven't bought any Posh in a while - & wouldn't a black mink stole be marvellous?!


----------



## TLL

Congratulations on the reposting of your Cat's Paw photo, Tricia!!! What a wonderful compliment to your talent.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> did you post a picture of a cowl?? I must of missed it...


I am hoping to finish it today, as I will see my friend tomorrow. There will not be as many pattern repeats vertically as the pattern suggests, but I think it will be ok. It will be plenty long enough to wrap a couple of times.  Anyway, I will post a photo when I am done.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again, we don't know what's going on!!! I'm off to bed soon but hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. 💞


I hope they get this sorted out for her, Ros.

Thank you for the smiles caused by "you know who".


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> .... & wouldn't a black mink stole be marvellous?!


"Marvellous" is the word. Oh, WOW!!!


----------



## TLL

What wonderful ways to start your day, Ronie, coffee with your son and breakfast out with your hubby.  I hope that can happen more often for you also. 


Thanks again for the additional pattern choices. Those reminders are nice to have. 

That Fox Paws skirt would be a great addition to your wardrobe, Melanie. I could see you wearing that well. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

free through December 31, 2015
A largish afghan block - nice & colourful. She even supplies a colouring sheet so you can plan your colours. Neat idea.
Lise by Polly Plum
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lise

Other free motifs:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Polly%20Plum&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free

Free until July 10th
Sandstorm Shawl - preferably without the fringe by Benjamin Matthews
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandstorm-shawl

Stardust Cowl by Tankettegirl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stardust-cowl

From Drops - I havent yet tried one of theirs although I have heard people complain - I guess something being lost in translation
Victorian Charm
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7071

Falling Leaves
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=7076


----------



## sisu

Busy with company these last few days, showing them around town and dining out. Fun, but haven't had time to check in til now! Jane, thank you for the mink yarn sale link! Of course I had to sign in just in time to see that. I have been looking for a luxury black yarn to make a stole for my SIL, who wants one in black, and this was perfect yarn and a good price! Now to pick one of the many patterns I seem to have saved!


----------



## sisu

RosD said:


> Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again, we don't know what's going on!!! I'm off to bed soon but hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. 💞


So sorry to hear this about your MIL. I sure hope you can get some answers and she will feel better soon! 
Your pictures of Jackson always put a smile on my face, thanks.


----------



## triciad19

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the reposting of your Cat's Paw photo, Tricia!!! What a wonderful compliment to your talent.


Wish they had cropped the picture. Forgot that old outhouse was in the background. All that area is cleared now. Trees pushed out and burning, waiting for a new fence. I was worried that limbs or trees would fall on the garage or house.

Ronie, glad you had time with husband and son. Will you not have to work nights in winter? Guess it is age, but I hate driving at night.

Thanks to all for comments re my photo use request. It sure was a surprise.

Bev, hugs and prayers for you and your friend.

Ros, prayers and hugs for you and your mil.

Elizabeth, take care of that knee. Hope it heals quickly.

Belle, your curtain growing, looking good. Won't it be nice to have it up for the holidays?

May all have a safe, fun Independence Day celebration. May the fireworks bring much need rain where it is needed.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again, we don't know what's going on!!! I'm off to bed soon but hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. 💞


Such a sweetie! I hope your MIL is ok.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> Wish they had cropped the picture. Forgot that old outhouse was in the background....


I like it - it picks up the colour of the shawl & adds a rustic look.


----------



## sisu

Very cute little tops Ros. And I think KL's choice for the scarf pattern is quite pretty in its simplicity. Love the little Santa stockings too and of course the doll blanket! 

Bev, lovely pictures of the hiking paths! They do look a bit difficult though. Bet you had to pay attention.
Seems like it will be the perfect place for this new phase of life for you and Hubby in the fall.

Jane, your vampire looks great after the 4th clue. Glad you recovered from the booboo quickly  

So sorry about your family friend Bev. Sending prayers and thoughts to you, her, and family.
Those socks will be done before you know it! 

Wow, Tricia! How exciting to be asked to have your Cats Paw picture used! I do remember it and what a lovely job you did! Congrats! Well deserved recognition!

Belle, it is so much fun to see the progress you are making with your beautiful curtain! Thank you for all the updates. Can't wait to see what your creative mind comes up with for the edging!

Ronie, hope you had a nice breakfast with DH. I Am also a morning person and would have a hard time with that later shift too. But you have a great attitude toward it and always find the positives! Nice that you got to spend time with your son too.


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your vampire looks great after the 4th clue. Glad you recovered from the booboo quickly ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## Ronie

Thanks everyone!! yes it would be nice to have him stop by several days a week.  he was here when hubby and I got back from breakfast.. its nice to go out when you live in a small town.. all the waitresses and 'regulars' know us and its like a small party every time.. My son is going to stop by when he gets off work and see my hubby and they are going to hang out today while us women folk are working LOL... It is only for a few months that I have such long hours.. I hope to get use to it soon... 
I hope you all have a great day... thanks for the pictures of Jackson Ros.. an easy smile every time  I hope your MIL improves...


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> "Marvellous" is the word. Oh, WOW!!!


Ditto from me, Jane!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I like it - it picks up the colour of the shawl & adds a rustic look.


That is what I thought also. It is a good photo, Tricia.


----------



## Normaedern

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tormenta-shawl
> 
> If you already have this pattern, sorry for the repeat. I found it on the main KP pattern links...the edging is wonderful!!!


That is very pretty. Thank you I have saved it.


----------



## triciad19

Dancing Bees clue 2 is up. Guess that will be my 4th July project.

I tried the dk cap pattern. Double checked every row but I don't see the snow flakes. 3 more rows to finish the snowflakes then do the decreases for the top. This was a practice and I didn't use the provisional co called for. Pictures later.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> I went to Ravelry to check out Tricia's shawl and got the pattern name wrong. I looked at Fox Paws instead of Cats Paws, lol. I did finally find Tricia's photo - nicely shot and pretty work . But in Fox Paws I came across this skirt version and want to do this, more subtle colors, maybe shades of navy, but with a nice silk blouse this could be really pretty. Probably will take me years to make though, lol. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Alpenrose/fox-paws


That stitch pattern really calls to you.


----------



## tamarque

Tricia--loved the outhouse. It is part of the scene that makes the shawl seem alive--at least to me. Kind of says real people live here and real people wear this shawl.


----------



## tamarque

Jane--that mink sale is terrific. I am tempted. Went to a Ben Franklins and was thrilled to find my leather buttons for the sweater and managed to avoid buying any yarn. But this sale may be my reward for showing such reserve earlier. Don't you think?

Caryn--go for it. What a luxury item you will be making.


----------



## MissMelba

triciad19 said:


> Wish they had cropped the picture. Forgot that old outhouse was in the background.


I never saw the outhouse, lol. I had eyes for only the shawl. 

Grew up with an outhouse though. A two-holer. Complete with a whisk broom for the spider webs. Us kids had to use it in the summer as the farmhouse was on a well. Adults got to use the indoor plumbing.


----------



## MissMelba

tamarque said:


> Jane--that mink sale is terrific. I am tempted. Went to a Ben Franklins and was thrilled to find my leather buttons for the sweater and managed to avoid buying any yarn. But this sale may be my reward for showing such reserve earlier. Don't you think?
> 
> Caryn--go for it. What a luxury item you will be making.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> I never saw the outhouse, lol. I had eyes for only the shawl.
> 
> Grew up with an outhouse though. A two-holer. Complete with a whisk broom for the spider webs. Us kids had to use it in the summer as the farmhouse was on a well. Adults got to use the indoor plumbing.


It seems like a lot of us have lived in pretty rustic conditions. Lots of memories and lots of learnings.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> It seems like a lot of us have lived in pretty rustic conditions. Lots of memories and lots of learnings.


 :thumbup: When we would visit my great-grandmother, we "got" to use her outhouse. We thought it was a pretty big deal.  She didn't have indoor plumbing and used a hand pump to get her water for the kitchen sink. She was the most wonderful lady and we loved visiting every summer.


----------



## sisu

tamarque said:


> Jane--that mink sale is terrific. I am tempted. Went to a Ben Franklins and was thrilled to find my leather buttons for the sweater and managed to avoid buying any yarn. But this sale may be my reward for showing such reserve earlier. Don't you think?
> 
> Caryn--go for it. What a luxury item you will be making.


I did!  I think you should definately reward yourself. So glad you finally got the buttons you needed too. Can't wait to see the finished sweater.


----------



## eshlemania

triciad19 said:


> Wish they had cropped the picture. Forgot that old outhouse was in the background. All that area is cleared now.


I thought the 'shed' in the back gave the whole photo character. I loved it. I would never have thought it was an outhouse. 

Jane, love that sale. Going to have to figure what to purchase and what to do with it. Something nice to ponder in the evening when things calm down.

Ros, I hope they find out what is bothering your MIL and take care of it for her.


----------



## tamarque

sisu said:


> I did!  I think you should definately reward yourself. So glad you finally got the buttons you needed too. Can't wait to see the finished sweater.


Me, too. It was pretty funny. Store clerk said she didn't have the buttons and we looked elsewhere. Another customer came up to us about another question but we all began to talk. She has a slew of these buttons but lived about 35-40 miles away. The two of them mentioned other thrift shops, one a Tibetan style place that I didn't know about. Then this other customer and I continued to talk craft stuff and as we moved slowly down the aisle she began to look at the 'cheap' button stand. Suddenly she says 'these are leather buttons.' Lo and behold she spotted the buttons I wanted and there were enough of them. She felt that made her day as she was just killing time in the store and felt guilty, but wound up buying felting materials. She is designing/making doll clothing for sale online. I was thrilled that after all this time I finally had my buttons. Will get them done this weekend when I return from the City (canceled out today due to daughter being a jerk towards me). Funny little stories that make up the fabric of our life.

What are you going to make with your mink yarn.


----------



## TLL

sisu said:


> I did!  I think you should definately reward yourself. So glad you finally got the buttons you needed too. Can't wait to see the finished sweater.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu

tamarque said:


> Me, too. It was pretty funny. Store clerk said she didn't have the buttons and we looked elsewhere. Another customer came up to us about another question but we all began to talk. She has a slew of these buttons but lived about 35-40 miles away. The two of them mentioned other thrift shops, one a Tibetan style place that I didn't know about. Then this other customer and I continued to talk craft stuff and as we moved slowly down the aisle she began to look at the 'cheap' button stand. Suddenly she says 'these are leather buttons.' Lo and behold she spotted the buttons I wanted and there were enough of them. She felt that made her day as she was just killing time in the store and felt guilty, but wound up buying felting materials. She is designing/making doll clothing for sale online. I was thrilled that after all this time I finally had my buttons. Will get them done this weekend when I return from the City (canceled out today due to daughter being a jerk towards me). Funny little stories that make up the fabric of our life.
> 
> What are you going to make with your mink yarn.


Love when things come together like that. I want to make a stole type shawl for my sil as a gift. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...But this sale may be my reward for showing such reserve earlier. Don't you think?...


Absolutely!


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Adults got to use the indoor plumbing.


Bloody favouritism!
I remember as a child going "around the bay" to visit a great aunt who had no indoor plumbing. The outhouse was next to a river that fed into the ocean - which was in plain view.
I was always afraid that the outhouse was going to fall into the river & I would be washed out to see.


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, how wonderful that you found the buttons for your sweater.  A great story also.


----------



## eshlemania

Some more interesting parts of the trails.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


Wonderful, Bev


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful, Bev


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen

My progress: I have finished June's RMT, moving along with May's & have finished Foolish Heart for the second time.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


It is lovely country, Bev- no wonder you will be going back!


----------



## britgirl

We were gone all day, visiting my daughter and family at Lake Anna, where they have a camper and a boat. We left home with pouring rain, but it cleared up after a little while and was nice and dry at the campground. There was no sun but it was a nice temperature. There was a threat of thunderstorms, which never materialized, but we didn't venture out onto the lake, just in case.

Since I got home, I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart. I am going to concentrate on this to get it finished. It's for Heather, my daughter, whom we visited, and I took it with me to show her my progress, and she is very happy with how it is coming along. Dancing Bees will have to wait for now.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> My progress: I have finished June's RMT, moving along with May's & have finished Foolish Heart for the second time.


Looks good, Jane. I finished mine, too, the other day. I used green yarn (sort of olive green).


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart....


Moving into the home stretch now, Sue!
Looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> We were gone all day, visiting my daughter and family at Lake Anna, where they have a camper and a boat. We left home with pouring rain, but it cleared up after a little while and was nice and dry at the campground. There was no sun but it was a nice temperature. There was a threat of thunderstorms, which never materialized, but we didn't venture out onto the lake, just in case.
> 
> Since I got home, I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart. I am going to concentrate on this to get it finished. It's for Heather, my daughter, whom we visited, and I took it with me to show her my progress, and she is very happy with how it is coming along. Dancing Bees will have to wait for now.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Looks good, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 


> I finished mine, too, the other day. I used green yarn (sort of olive green).


Are you going to share it?


----------



## sisu

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


Beautiful rock formations Bev. Lovely pictures.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


Wonderful views. Can almost feel the place. Great that you can take time to spend in places like this.


----------



## sisu

jscaplen said:


> My progress: I have finished June's RMT, moving along with May's & have finished Foolish Heart for the second time.


Ooh, that one's pretty Jane. I skipped a bunch but just started the July one. 
Sounds like you're getting lots accomplished now!


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> My progress: I have finished June's RMT, moving along with May's & have finished Foolish Heart for the second time.


Neat!


----------



## sisu

britgirl said:


> We were gone all day, visiting my daughter and family at Lake Anna, where they have a camper and a boat. We left home with pouring rain, but it cleared up after a little while and was nice and dry at the campground. There was no sun but it was a nice temperature. There was a threat of thunderstorms, which never materialized, but we didn't venture out onto the lake, just in case.
> 
> Since I got home, I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart. I am going to concentrate on this to get it finished. It's for Heather, my daughter, whom we visited, and I took it with me to show her my progress, and she is very happy with how it is coming along. Dancing Bees will have to wait for now.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like it turned out to be a good day. 
The Vampire is looking great. Like the way the beads are looking on this.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Are you going to share it?


Sure. Here it is. It's actually a bit darker than the pic shows.


----------



## tamarque

britgirl said:


> We were gone all day, visiting my daughter and family at Lake Anna, where they have a camper and a boat. We left home with pouring rain, but it cleared up after a little while and was nice and dry at the campground. There was no sun but it was a nice temperature. There was a threat of thunderstorms, which never materialized, but we didn't venture out onto the lake, just in case.
> 
> Since I got home, I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart. I am going to concentrate on this to get it finished. It's for Heather, my daughter, whom we visited, and I took it with me to show her my progress, and she is very happy with how it is coming along. Dancing Bees will have to wait for now.
> 
> Sue


Nice you DD is happy with it--but I bet she loves everything you do.


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> Sure. Here it is. It's actually a bit darker than the pic shows.


Yours is so nice, too. Glad they have become more interesting. After the Jan and Feb ones gave up on them.


----------



## eshlemania

Jane and Pam, thanks for sharing your hot pads. They look great!!!

Sue, love your Vampire! How can your DD do anything but love it. The beads and color are great-not to mention the stitching. 

Thanks for all your comments on the pictures. Clifty Falls is so gorgeous. We had such a lovely time. It's fun revisiting as I share it with you all.


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Bloody favouritism!
> I remember as a child going "around the bay" to visit a great aunt who had no indoor plumbing. The outhouse was next to a river that fed into the ocean - which was in plain view.
> I was always afraid that the outhouse was going to fall into the river & I would be washed out to see.


Ours was next to the root cellar and a pumpkin patch. Not sure if that was a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> Ooh, that one's pretty Jane.


Thanks, Caryn 


> Sounds like you're getting lots accomplished now!


It's all little bits. 
Most of my time is spent on Dancing Bees but I can't show any of it. Oh - I can show clue 2 now, though. I am still slogging away on Clue 4: having made the fateful decision to add 2 extra reps of clue 2 with the 3/4 version, it is taking ages to get through the rows.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Neat!


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Sure. Here it is. It's actually a bit darker than the pic shows.


Nice  Your anchor shows more clearly than mine.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Jane and Pam, thanks for sharing your hot pads. They look great!!!...


Thanks, Bev


----------



## MissMelba

I am going to have to go to your hiking place Bev. Really great looking terrain.

Nice RMT's Jane and Pam. I have not made one since Feb but should get back into them as I enjoyed them. 

Your vampire is looking great Sue. 

Clue 2 of Dancing Bees has been printed and will be worked on shortly. Yippee!! I was going to ask Jane her opinion on how many repeats of clue 2 she recommends but poof, her post just popped up so I am thinking to stay away from extra repeats. If Jane uses the words 'fateful decision' and 'slogging' I better stick to a smaller number. I am doing the full square in the round.  For those not doing this one the designer suggests 6 to 8 repeats but says she did 10. 

I have managed to finish row 99 which is about halfway on chart 4 (of 5) on Bonnie's Wish and the second of four repeats on the dress hem section.


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Yours is so nice, too. Glad they have become more interesting. After the Jan and Feb ones gave up on them.


Thanks. I know, I am using the January one as a hot pad and I didn't finish the February one - just undid the whole thing and rewound it.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Jane and Pam, thanks for sharing your hot pads. They look great!!!


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Nice  Your anchor shows more clearly than mine.


Thanks. I think your anchor shows really well.


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> I am going to have to go to your hiking place Bev. Really great looking terrain.
> 
> Nice RMT's Jane and Pam. I have not made one since Feb but should get back into them as I enjoyed them.
> 
> Your vampire is looking great Sue.
> 
> Clue 2 of Dancing Bees has been printed and will be worked on shortly. Yippee!! I was going to ask Jane her opinion on how many repeats of clue 2 she recommends but poof, her post just popped up so I am thinking to stay away from extra repeats. If Jane uses the words 'fateful decision' and 'slogging' I better stick to a smaller number. I am doing the full square in the round.  For those not doing this one the designer suggests 6 to 8 repeats but says she did 10.
> 
> I have managed to finish row 99 which is about halfway on chart 4 (of 5) on Bonnie's Wish and the second of four repeats on the dress hem section.


Thanks, Melanie!

I've printed my Dancing Bees Clue 2 out also. Want to finish the baby sweater before I get to that, so hopefully over the weekend. I think I'll stick to the recommended # of repeats for the triangular one I'm doing. 

You're making good progress on your Bonnie's Wish.


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> Bloody favouritism!
> I remember as a child going "around the bay" to visit a great aunt who had no indoor plumbing. The outhouse was next to a river that fed into the ocean - which was in plain view.
> I was always afraid that the outhouse was going to fall into the river & I would be washed out to see.


Thanks Jane for the laugh. I probably would have felt the same way in that situation.

Tanya, really glad that you found your buttons.

Bev, I am enjoying all your photos.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Chris. 

Jane, it's all your fault. I ordered the Blue Atoll and Deep Claret. Can you imagine what wonderful socks this will make?? Gotta send the link to DD.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Nice RMT's Jane and Pam.


Thanks, Melanie 


> I have not made one since Feb but should get back into them as I enjoyed them.


Both March & April were lovely designs - the nicest so far.


> I was going to ask Jane her opinion on how many repeats of clue 2 she recommends but poof, her post just popped up so I am thinking to stay away from extra repeats. If Jane uses the words 'fateful decision' and 'slogging' I better stick to a smaller number.


My yarn is a lighter lace weight than I normally use: generally 880y/100g whereas this one is 1092y/100g.
This is why I opted for extra reps. If yours is in the former category, you might want to stick to 8. 


> I have managed to finish row 99 which is about halfway on chart 4 (of 5) on Bonnie's Wish and the second of four repeats on the dress hem section.


Way to go


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, it's all your fault. I ordered the Blue Atoll and Deep Claret. Can you imagine what wonderful socks this will make?? ...


Oops - my bad ;-)
Both are lovely shades!
I was wondering if I would want to spend that much on a pair of socks. That being said, they would get more wear than most of my shawls.


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Oops - my bad ;-)
> Both are lovely shades!
> I was wondering if I would want to spend that much on a pair of socks. That being said, they would get more wear than most of my shawls.


A lot of sock yarns are that expensive. And the blend is one that will last, I think. Knitpicks Stoll Handpainted are $10. I just keep imagining how they will feel on my feet.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> ....I was always afraid that the outhouse was going to fall into the river & I would be washed out to see.


Well, shoot! That would take the fun out of the adventure.


----------



## TLL

The anchor RMT pot holders look good to me.  I did the January and March ones, but not any others. It sounds like April would be a good one to look into. 

Sue, your vampire is looking really good! I am glad you had a good visit with your family. 

Bev, thank you for more great photos! What a beautiful area you saw!!! Thank you for sharing with us!

The Artic Plum Cowl is finished! It is supposed to be an infinity cowl, but it is not very big. I am hoping after it soaks a little it will stretch more.

Good Night/Morning, all!


----------



## MissMelba

Ack! I am weak! I just bought three balls of the navy blue mink yarn!


----------



## britgirl

Thank, Chris, I was the one asking about gradients. I have ordered a Miss Babs gradient. I will have to check out that group.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Belle, your curtain is gorgeous!
> 
> Someone had asked about gradient yarns and I'm sorry to say that I don't remember who. I was checking out Ravelry KAL Fanatics today for August for some reason and I found this KAL in a group called Gorgeous Gradients. Maybe you should check it out. I may just have to go out and find a ball of peacock colored gradient yarn and join this KAL as they will be offering lots of prizes.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/gorgeous-gradients/3213767/1-25#1


----------



## kaixixang

I want a shade in between Forest and the Light green...doesn't have to be 100% mink: http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/100-mink

There is a shade of green that the link above has...not too fond of that one and the shades around it. Just providing a bright medium green link is what I'm asking for the non-posh yarn/thread.


----------



## MissMelba

kaixixang said:


> I want a shade in between Forest and the Light green...doesn't have to be 100% mink: http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/100-mink
> 
> There is a shade of green that the link above has...not too fond of that one and the shades around it. Just providing a bright medium green link is what I'm asking for the non-posh yarn/thread.


Have you tried Knit Picks? Their palette yarn has quite a selection. Not mink but still nice. Maybe in Macaw? http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Palette_Yarn__D5420132.html


----------



## jscaplen

free until 2nd August - Code: HelloZiggy
Midnight Garden Shawl by Angel Grimes
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/midnight-garden-shawl-2

On a Slant by Kristi Holaas
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/on-a-slant

Knockma Hood by Adina Logsdon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knockma-hood


----------



## kaixixang

MissMelba said:


> Have you tried Knit Picks? Their palette yarn has quite a selection. Not mink but still nice. Maybe in Macaw? http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Palette_Yarn__D5420132.html


According to THIS computer's monitor --> Teal 24000 is the closest to the green I want. Other companies may have a different name for the approximate shade. Thanks.


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


Fantastic! It does look an interesting place.


----------



## Normaedern

Great dishcloth, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, you sound as though you had a good day out. Vampire is looking good :thumbup: It does look an intriguing pattern.


----------



## Normaedern

Pam, your dishcloth is looking good, too.


----------



## tamarque

MissMelba said:


> Ours was next to the root cellar and a pumpkin patch. Not sure if that was a good thing or a bad thing.


Hmmmm? A compost maker????


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> A lot of sock yarns are that expensive. And the blend is one that will last, I think. Knitpicks Stoll Handpainted are $10. I just keep imagining how they will feel on my feet.


This mink blend yarn on sale is only a bit more expensive than many/most sock yarns. $10/430-50 yds is fairly common. This yarn is $10/350 yds. That said, I would not make socks with it but a scarf in lace. It will probably require 2 balls at least for a good size project. Or even a narrow suit scarf with a single ball?

Love that claret color.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> Great dishcloth, Jane.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## dragonflylace

Received this information today ....we know these things already, but this is an interesting way to present the information and very informative, especially about some rare fibers I wasn't familiar with (see Vicuna from Peru).

I made a PDF of this file easily with "Print Friendly" http://www.printfriendly.com

If you haven't ever used this tool, it is worth bookmarking. When you find a pattern you want to copy and make into a document for your files...but you don't want the advertisements, just copy the URL by right clicking and paste it into the large box...then you can make a PDF, print it or save it. Let me know if you have trouble using it. (Remember, I use an iMac...but this should work on any computer).


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...this is an interesting way to present the information and very informative...


Thank you, DFL - it is interesting.
I will also try Print Friendly. Normally I use my printer to convert to pdf - but this might work better.
Thanks.


----------



## sisu

Pam, nice dishcloth too!

DFL, thanks for that link about the wool. Would love to feel that vicuna.
I also downloaded the pdf tool and used it for a recipe I wanted. It worked great!


----------



## eshlemania

MissMelba said:


> Ack! I am weak! I just bought three balls of the navy blue mink yarn!


Welcome to this side of crazy. I am so glad I am not over here alone.

:shock:  :lol:  :roll:


----------



## tamarque

DFL--that was interesting to see how many sheep are needed for a given amount of worsted wt wool. Little things we often don't think about. That is a lot of land to raise sheep or goats for our passion.

To add: I usually save pages as PDFs directly but the adds are often there. Will have to remember to try this pdf converter.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, DFL, for the info.


----------



## dragonflylace

I use the PDF converter for almost everything I find on the internet when I want a copy.

When you are in the program, you can click on and delete anything you don't need. Then I use my print option and do the PDF preview...from there, I give it a name and put it into the correct folder.

It is easier than scrolling down the pattern to copy and then pasting it into a word document program on your computer.

Good luck to all who might want to use this. By-the-way...I tried to copy the link...but it was from craft bits and was immediately blocked by admin...they said there were too many advertisements. I was surprised they had this programed into their posting program, but not surprised by it being blocked.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, DFL - it is interesting.
> I will also try Print Friendly. Normally I use my printer to convert to pdf - but this might work better.
> Thanks.


I am in the same boat. Sometimes I have had trouble with a pattern turning it to a PDF. Thank you D F L for the info.


----------



## tamarque

dragonflylace said:


> I use the PDF converter for almost everything I find on the internet when I want a copy.
> 
> When you are in the program, you can click on and delete anything you don't need. Then I use my print option and do the PDF preview...from there, I give it a name and put it into the correct folder.
> 
> It is easier than scrolling down the pattern to copy and then pasting it into a word document program on your computer.
> 
> Good luck to all who might want to use this. By-the-way...I tried to copy the link...but it was from craft bits and was immediately blocked by admin...they said there were too many advertisements. I was surprised they had this programed into their posting program, but not surprised by it being blocked.


Always annoying to not be able to do what we want on computers, but it is nice that Admin watches for things like ads. I am sure he has gotten many complaints, one of them from me a while back.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your dishcloth is looking good, too.


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> Pam, nice dishcloth too!
> 
> DFL, thanks for that link about the wool. Would love to feel that vicuna.
> I also downloaded the pdf tool and used it for a recipe I wanted. It worked great!


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Ronie

Nice pictures Bev.. I can almost smell the trees 

YAY Tanya you found the buttons.. I like Ben Franklin stores, it has been a long time since I was in one though... there is something about a store that has just about everything.. it does call for browsing the isles, and in your case it really paid off!! 

nice looking wash cloth Jane.. I'm afraid my good intentions of doing one every month didn't go too well 

That is really looking good Sue!! I'm glad you had a good time at the lake  it sounds like a nice day..


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Welcome to this side of crazy. I am so glad I am not over here alone.
> 
> :shock:  :lol:  :roll:


Okay. I gave in and bought some, too! Two balls of the Deep Claret.  You're definitely not alone, Bev!


----------



## Ronie

Good Morning everyone!! only 6 pages to catch up on today  
Pam that looks nice too... I'm a little confused after reading all the posts.. are these hot pads or wash cloths?? or maybe they are just what you might need them for  being in a cotton yarn I can see where they would be fine for either use 

Thanks for the links some very nice patterns out there.. very interesting article on Wool!! who knew there were so many different choices 
I seem to have missed the Mink sale.. the link Karen showed was back to the higher prices..  I do have some money left on my gift card too.. I should just go in to Knit Picks and finish my order there!!   
I got the gift card to order something from Amazon.. I am now wishing I did the next day delivery..LOL its just a Pedometer.. for those who don't use one trust me when I say finding one that is accurate and not going to break the bank is not easy.. but I did and I'm excited to get started with it.. I joined a online program that will show me the streets I will be walking down each day I enter my steps.. its all a virtual walk and pretty cool.. with as much running I do each day it will be fun to see my progress..

Speaking of computers!! ours at work died..  and its been a mess!! with at least a dozen pictures to download and sell with it acting up made for a miserable start to the week.. it kept turning off! so I restarted it every time I turned around  we have a back up laptop that we are using now.. our computer geek is suppose to pick up the main one this morning.. 

Well I need to get some work done on my computer now.. I am sure I'll be checking back in before I get off of here  have a great weekend everyone.. enjoy this beautiful summer day!!!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...nice looking wash cloth Jane.. I'm afraid my good intentions of doing one every month didn't go too well ...


Thanks - I didn't keep on track either. I skipped May because I didn't have time & didn't start June until the middle of the month. I am halfway through May now, though.


----------



## Sandiego

jscaplen said:


> Pattern will be free until release of Clue 2 on July 17
> Corinthian Order by DeviousRose
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corinthian-order
> 
> For those who dont like to purl
> Mouse Print Shawlette by Nancy Cavender
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-print-shawlette
> 
> Salty Sea Grass by Heidi Gali
> http://heidigali.blogspot.ca/2015/06/free-pattern.html
> 
> Thank you!!!!! ;0)
> 
> Thank
> Cherry Blossoms Cowl by Assorted Musings
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cherry-blossoms-cowl


----------



## brain56

Ros, thanks so much for "sharing" Jackson with us.
Watching him enjoy discovering the world, makes my day.

I succumbed to the joys of mink yarn after "sockit2me" introduced me to it some time ago!


----------



## kaixixang

Main reason I didn't do more than note the pretty mink's website: No funds!



jscaplen[Thank you said:


> I use one of the 3: MS Office 2007/2010, Corel Word Perfect X4, or Open Office 4.0.1
> Only Corel Word Perfect X4 can open the PDF files for me. I want the latest...but I have Open Office now so...


----------



## KittyChris

I do believe that ours was the only UPS office to be open today. :-( at least I got out an hour and a half early. &#128516;
Will be going to see my sister again shortly. So I wanted to wish everyone in the USA a fabulous holiday tomorrow. Enjoy and stay safe. Keep your pets safe and indoors.


----------



## tamarque

It sure has been quiet here today. People must be starting their weekend early.
Just returned from the City. Our event ended at 4 PM today as DD threw us all out (we knew this in advance) and the idea of getting on the road then was terrifying. So checked online and took a different route home--about 50 miles out of the way but it was sunny and there was hardly any traffic. Amazing. So thankful for that: the Thruway was jam packed. Almost everyone made the event, even grumpy son who likes to pretend he has no family. The new baby is utterly adorable. She is just about 9 mos and a total ham. Of course her father is an actor! She wouldn't let anyone hold her except her parents but she sat there holding court calling to people and playing games, blowing kisses and waving. I was happy to see the father introduce the baby to my gd as her cousin. It was so sweet watching them with each other. GD is 4 1/2 but very timid so very special, to me at any rate, seeing her reach out to the baby and play with her and the baby was so responsive to her. Great afternoon seeing people, especially to share a joyful occasion.

On the knitting scene the Fibonacci scarf finished knitting--only the 50? ends to finish off. Got to hear the the twin tree blanket really does get used by the baby and a purple cardigan in lightweight would be appreciated. So now know what to look to put together. And finally got the Amani puzzle ball delivered to the baby. So all that was good.


----------



## kaixixang

To celebrate...while I was looking for some plastic "Surface Saver" ((from http://www.ingreencompany.com )) I brought home a VERY healthy Roma Tomato (is the Heinz Roma) that is bearing a couple of fruit.

More were bearing...but for less than $5 I had to invite a new Summer guest of honor.


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> To celebrate...while I was looking for some plastic "Surface Saver" ((from http://www.ingreencompany.com )) I brought home a VERY healthy Roma Tomato (is the Heinz Roma) that is bearing a couple of fruit.
> 
> More were bearing...but for less than $5 I had to invite a new Summer guest of honor.


Sounds delicious. Hope you get a good crop from that plant.


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, sounds as if you had a nice day.  Yay for new babies and no traffic.  Nice to find your knitted gifts are in use. 

We finally had enough sunny days to get that house of windows done. Yay! Nice to have that off my mind. Worked after supper last night and tonight, BUT no cleaning tomorrow. Woohoo. Sleep in late, have some coffee with breakfast and go garage saling. 

Karen, I hope you get some yummy tomatoes. DH stopped at a stand and the lady picked some tomatoes for him. Oh, my, they are quite yummy.


----------



## eshlemania

Rocks seen from the trails.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Rocks seen from the trails.


Fabulous photos, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Pam.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Rocks seen from the trails....DH striking a pose


The mighty conqueror!


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> The mighty conqueror!


Oh, yes. That's is exactly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Fabulous photos, Bev!


They are, indeed!


----------



## Ronie

KittyChris said:


> I do believe that ours was the only UPS office to be open today. :-( at least I got out an hour and a half early. 😄
> Will be going to see my sister again shortly. So I wanted to wish everyone in the USA a fabulous holiday tomorrow. Enjoy and stay safe. Keep your pets safe and indoors.


Thanks Chris you have a happy 4th of July too!! Stay safe..  We have a ton of fireworks for the oldest dog!! it is her birthday tomorrow.. my son and his GF and her brother are going to be here and we are going to set them off in the back yard  she just loves them and I swear she knows they are just for her ... of course when the kids were small my hubby went over board for them too 

I did a knit picks order today.. I got more of the little metal stitch markers.. there is 100 in the package and I am sure they will last at least a year..LOL I am sure if I go through all my totes and baskets that I could find at least half that many but buying them at 1.99 a package is worth it for me.. I also got some yarn..

Oh the greatest thing happened today.. Yesterday I was talking to a lady about the scarfs we carry and I showed her the one I am going to buy and she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because" how cool is that!! it is a beautiful teal green. I'll take a picture when I get around tomorrow and share.. that was just the sweetest think a stranger has ever done for me 

I have the next few days off.. oh my gosh I am so ready for it!! LOL

have a great and safe weekend all ..


----------



## Ronie

Tanya I am glad you had such a good visit with everyone and that you found a nice route home!!

Bev that is great!! I have a hubby that likes to pose too!! then he says now you can share that one with you internet site!! LOL They can be so silly at times... I love it!! 

I hope your tomatoes do great Karen.. lucky you to fine one with the fruit on already..


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Oh the greatest thing happened today.. Yesterday I was talking to a lady about the scarfs we carry and I showed her the one I am going to buy and she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because" how cool is that!! it is a beautiful teal green. I'll take a picture when I get around tomorrow and share.. that was just the sweetest think a stranger has ever done for me
> 
> I have the next few days off.. oh my gosh I am so ready for it!! LOL
> 
> have a great and safe weekend all ..


That is so sweet, Ronie, and I'm sure well deserved!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ..she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because"...


That was so thoughtful of her. She knows that you are special!


----------



## Normaedern

I am pleased you had a special day, Tanya and have a great Fourth of July everyone.


----------



## Normaedern

More great photos, Bev. DH looks so strong on that rock :lol:


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> Bev that is great!! I have a hubby that likes to pose too!! then he says now you can share that one with you internet site!! LOL They can be so silly at times... I love it!!


Oh, Ronie, the sillier the better. 

Thanks, Julie and Norma. This place is so photogenic. We enjoyed ourselves so much. And the really neat thing was, that for the most part we were by ourselves on the trails with no one around.

On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. She was the matriarch. It's going to be hard for the family.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ronie, the sillier the better.
> 
> Thanks, Julie and Norma. This place is so photogenic. We enjoyed ourselves so much. And the really neat thing was, that for the most part we were by ourselves on the trails with no one around.
> 
> On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. She was the matriarch. It's going to be hard for the family.


I am sorry to hear that, Bev- but maybe better she did not suffer long- be good if her family can celebrate her life.


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, I think it was a blessing that she went so quickly. Thanks for the words 'celebrate her life.' I will pass that on in little bits and pieces as I can.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I think it was a blessing that she went so quickly. Thanks for the words 'celebrate her life.' I will pass that on in little bits and pieces as I can.


Of course at first with shock one can even feel anger- certainly bewilderment that someone special has gone- but it really does help to try to concentrate on the positives in their life.


----------



## Normaedern

Sorry that your friend has gone. I will continue prayers for everyone.


----------



## britgirl

So sorry about your friend, Bev.

I love all the pics that you have been sharing. It is so nice to get away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life. Your DH looks quite at home up there. Almost like that old insurance ad. "Own a piece of the rock". This is his rock and he is laying claim to it

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ronie, the sillier the better.
> 
> Thanks, Julie and Norma. This place is so photogenic. We enjoyed ourselves so much. And the really neat thing was, that for the most part we were by ourselves on the trails with no one around.
> 
> On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. She was the matriarch. It's going to be hard for the family.


----------



## britgirl

Happy 4th July to everyone! Our weather doesn't look the greatest at present. We are supposed to be going up to Kat's early afternoon. Their neighborhood has an annual 4th July parade for the children, who get to decorate their little wagons. I think everyone wins a little ribbon. I think my oldest, Jennifer,and her son will be there. Her DH and daughter are up in New York checking on the house they rent out up there. My second oldest, Heather and family are down in their camper until Sunday so won't be there, but Amy is off today so she and her DH will be there at Kat's too, so half of the family will be together. I am going to try and make an Edible Arrangements type of offering. I bought a bunch of different fruits and will skewer them. I think I am going to use a
cantaloupe for the base. At least it will be something healthy. Kat's two little ones are really food eaters and love fruit. We will also be celebrating Jackson's 2nd birthday from earlier this week. The day is supposed to be topped off with fireworks that my SIL bought. Will have to see if the weather cooperates.
Sue


----------



## Belle1

I found this on the regular KP page. Wasn't sure if it applied to those of you who have been recently purchasing mink yarn. I hope not.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347041-1.html


----------



## britgirl

Tanya, glad you had a fairly good time. It was good you found an alternative quieter route home, even if it was longer, but I think that is preferable to a stressful traffic-heavy route. I will pick the longer, more scenic route any time.

It's nice that your blanket was appreciated and that you were given an idea what to knit next.

Sue


tamarque said:


> It sure has been quiet here today. People must be starting their weekend early.
> Just returned from the City. Our event ended at 4 PM today as DD threw us all out (we knew this in advance) and the idea of getting on the road then was terrifying. So checked online and took a different route home--about 50 miles out of the way but it was sunny and there was hardly any traffic. Amazing. So thankful for that: the Thruway was jam packed. Almost everyone made the event, even grumpy son who likes to pretend he has no family. The new baby is utterly adorable. She is just about 9 mos and a total ham. Of course her father is an actor! She wouldn't let anyone hold her except her parents but she sat there holding court calling to people and playing games, blowing kisses and waving. I was happy to see the father introduce the baby to my gd as her cousin. It was so sweet watching them with each other. GD is 4 1/2 but very timid so very special, to me at any rate, seeing her reach out to the baby and play with her and the baby was so responsive to her. Great afternoon seeing people, especially to share a joyful occasion.
> 
> On the knitting scene the Fibonacci scarf finished knitting--only the 50? ends to finish off. Got to hear the the twin tree blanket really does get used by the baby and a purple cardigan in lightweight would be appreciated. So now know what to look to put together. And finally got the Amani puzzle ball delivered to the baby. So all that was good.


----------



## britgirl

Wow, you are lucky to have a dog who doesn't mind fireworks. Neither of our two like them and one literally shakes when they go off. Someone was setting some off last night and our dogs were not happy.[

I am hoping that KnitPicks sale is still on. I was without a credit card for a couple of days so couldn't order. My other card was expiring next monthand my gym wanted another one, so I had called my credit union to see when the new ones were coming out, and apparently they were sent out over a couple of weeks ago, so it was suggested I close out that number and they would send new ones. Of course the cards arrived the next day, Friday, but that account was closed out. The new ones did arrive yesterday. Of course now I have to learn a whole new number, and my DH has a different number from mine now as they are chip and pin cards, which we have been trying to get for several years now because of the old type encountering problems overseas. We had run into that a couple of times over the last few years, but fortunately I have an English account I have used that does have chip and pin.

How lovely for you to receive that scarf. What a wonderful surprise. Shows that you are appreciated by the customers. I am sure that your boss really values you as an employee.

Sue

=Ronie]Thanks Chris you have a happy 4th of July too!! Stay safe..  We have a ton of fireworks for the oldest dog!! it is her birthday tomorrow.. my son and his GF and her brother are going to be here and we are going to set them off in the back yard  she just loves them and I swear she knows they are just for her ... of course when the kids were small my hubby went over board for them too 

I did a knit picks order today.. I got more of the little metal stitch markers.. there is 100 in the package and I am sure they will last at least a year..LOL I am sure if I go through all my totes and baskets that I could find at least half that many but buying them at 1.99 a package is worth it for me.. I also got some yarn..

Oh the greatest thing happened today.. Yesterday I was talking to a lady about the scarfs we carry and I showed her the one I am going to buy and she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because" how cool is that!! it is a beautiful teal green. I'll take a picture when I get around tomorrow and share.. that was just the sweetest think a stranger has ever done for me 

I have the next few days off.. oh my gosh I am so ready for it!! LOL

have a great and safe weekend all ..[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

There must be an American somewhere locally- we had fireworks last night- fortunately Ringo was not troubled by them. They would have had to have hoarded them since last November- fireworks go on sale for only four days before Guy Fawkes.



britgirl said:


> Wow, you are lucky to have a dog who doesn't mind fireworks. Neither of our two like them and one literally shakes when they go off. Someone was setting some off last night and our dogs were not happy.[
> 
> I am hoping that KnitPicks sale is still on. I was without a credit card for a couple of days so couldn't order. My other card was expiring next monthand my gym wanted another one, so I had called my credit union to see when the new ones were coming out, and apparently they were sent out over a couple of weeks ago, so it was suggested I close out that number and they would send new ones. Of course the cards arrived the next day, Friday, but that account was closed out. The new ones did arrive yesterday. Of course now I have to learn a whole new number, and my DH has a different number from mine now as they are chip and pin cards, which we have been trying to get for several years now because of the old type encountering problems overseas. We had run into that a couple of times over the last few years, but fortunately I have an English account I have used that does have chip and pin.
> 
> How lovely for you to receive that scarf. What a wonderful surprise. Shows that you are appreciated by the customers. I am sure that your boss really values you as an employee.
> 
> Sue
> 
> =Ronie]Thanks Chris you have a happy 4th of July too!! Stay safe..  We have a ton of fireworks for the oldest dog!! it is her birthday tomorrow.. my son and his GF and her brother are going to be here and we are going to set them off in the back yard  she just loves them and I swear she knows they are just for her ... of course when the kids were small my hubby went over board for them too
> 
> I did a knit picks order today.. I got more of the little metal stitch markers.. there is 100 in the package and I am sure they will last at least a year..LOL I am sure if I go through all my totes and baskets that I could find at least half that many but buying them at 1.99 a package is worth it for me.. I also got some yarn..
> 
> Oh the greatest thing happened today.. Yesterday I was talking to a lady about the scarfs we carry and I showed her the one I am going to buy and she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because" how cool is that!! it is a beautiful teal green. I'll take a picture when I get around tomorrow and share.. that was just the sweetest think a stranger has ever done for me
> 
> I have the next few days off.. oh my gosh I am so ready for it!! LOL
> 
> have a great and safe weekend all ..


[/quote]


----------



## britgirl

I haven't been on here much the last couple of days so I am trying to catch up, by reading back from the end.

The day has got off to a gloomy start. It is raining hard now, but it is quite early now, so,there is hope, and I do hear the birds chirping now. maybe the sun will deign to make an appearance, although that looks like a long shot right now.

I went to bed early last night as our power went out. I was in the middle of knitting at the time, so just abandoned it and went off to bed after a few minutes. Lace knitting doesn't work too well by flashlight! My DH didn't come up to bed then, so I don't know what he was doing, as it looks like the power was off for about an hour and a half, but all the clocks downstairs were correct 
this morning.

I started on the last chart of Vampire last night, but the stitches weren't right and so I went back to previous one and found out I was supposed to be knitting rows 7-36 again. Bummer! At least the rows are getting shorter. So I continue on. The end is in sight, just not as close as I had thought.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba

Happy birthday America!! Hope all here in the US have a safe and enjoyable day.

Sound like you had a good day with family Tanya. Nice to have those every so often.

What a nice surprise Ronie.

Great photos Bev. You are making me want to go hiking.


----------



## MissMelba

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear that, Bev- but maybe better she did not suffer long- be good if her family can celebrate her life.


Well said. <3


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> Ack! I am weak! I just bought three balls of the navy blue mink yarn!


It sounds like it will be so nice to work with and heavenly to wear.


----------



## britgirl

Here is my June RMT. I was in such a rush to finish it and get it off the needles to start the July one that I haven't cut the yarn or finished the ends. How bad is that? There is no rush as I'm keeping. So far half have been given away.

Sue


----------



## linda09

I've spent the last few days working through Sue's party - too many pages (115) to comment individually but haven't you all been busy. Loved the Spring Flings and Latis and all the DK projects. I did do a little hot pad while in France (the cup of tea one) but went wrong because I copied the pattern down wrongly but it was enough to remind my hands how to do it. It has been about 5 years since I did any; now I'm thinking of trying a cowl.
So sorry for those of you who have problems piling up around you, I'll keep you in my thoughts and wish for positive outcomes for you.
Now I'm going to go back to the beginning of this party and do some more catching up.
When we go on holiday in future, I think internet access will play a bigger part in our decison on where to stay.


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie, I forgot to mention the scarf you were gifted. There is something special about a surprise gift from a stranger. Kind of like they had the eyes to see what a wonderful person you are and the heart to act on it. What an affirmation.

Sue, I don't think we have anything to worry about the mink from Mink.com. Here's a link about the company.

http://www.minkyarn.com/pages/about-us

Welcome back, Linda. I hope you had a wonderful outstanding time in France. Also hoping to see some pictures.


----------



## TLL

Over all, it sounds like you had a very nice visit with your family, Tanya, and a very pleasant drive home. It was a very beautiful day yesterday. 

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, Bev. I, too, hope that in time her family can celebrate her life.

Thank you for additional photos of your hike. What a fun time! 

Thank you for the information, shortcuts, and patterns, DFL and Jane.  That wool document was interesting to read.

Congratulations on a special blessing, Ronie. What a nice customer she is.  I hope those computer problems get worked out easily. :?

Enjoy your new yarns, everyone! 

The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it.  Here is a quick photo that I took before going to see her yesterday. It is called "To Infinity and Beyond" by Joji Locatelli


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> My last afternoon here. Finally the rain has gone, so we are enjoying some time outside on the screened in deck. They are having a party to Katy Perry music before nap time.
> 
> They have so much energy!
> 
> Jackson's birthday is on the 1st, and having a family celebration on the 4th.
> Sue


Great photos of very happy looking kids. I'll be picking up our youngest next week for his first visit without Mum and Dad and big bro. Could be interesting.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Enjoying a quiet evening at home. I did manage to do a few rows on Vampire whilst up at Kat's. Hope to get some good knitting time in this week. I'm not even sure anymore which clue I am on, just know that I finished another part of a chart and onto the next page. Need to finish up the monthly dishcloth before July.
> 
> Sue


Looks yummy. Love that colour.


----------



## linda09

dogyarns said:


> I think I would let a paper towel roll stick out at the top and bottom and try to put a pin or two or three through the roll and into the blocking board. Alternatively, put a long blocking wire through the rolls so it sticks out on top and bottom and pin it on both sides to hold it in place so you can pull the rest of the shawl out well to pin. Off the top of my head, that's all I can come up with. Will let you know if I get any ideas off the side of my head.


I think your second idea is probably what I would try too.


----------



## linda09

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a photo of the first blanket I made. I added the DNA molecule (for the biochemist in me) and the leaf and vine for my Botany background.


Beautiful blanket. I love your personal touches.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Yes, that is what I do.
> 
> Jane, I have bookmarked Hinterland.


Looks like a wonderful place, Bev.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> Come what ever, Toni it will be warmer now- I have a beautiful new heater to turn on in the mornings- feeling very spoilt. And I now have an electric blanket for my bed! Just have to watch I put enough aside for the increased consumption.


So glad you have some extra heat, being cold is horrid - and not good for us as we get a little older with those nasty aches and pains that go with it.


----------



## Normaedern

Good to see you back, Linda.


----------



## linda09

Miss Pam said:


> Both the pillow and the quilt are absolutely lovely! She does beautiful work. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Julie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Toni, that is very pretty cowl.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> It sounds like it will be so nice to work with and heavenly to wear.


It must be so soft :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> Whew! I am caught up with you all finally!
> 
> Melanie, it sounds like you are getting a lot done. Crazy and busy, but you are even squeezing in some knitting time. This is very impressive!!!
> 
> So, my WIP for the duration is a cowl that I started and put down as a result of Castonitis (a good excuse, anyway.  ) I am hoping to get it finished up to give to the friend that I originally started it for when I see her next.
> 
> This is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond I am using Patons Lace Artic Plum (a very pretty lavender color) with size 4US needle. I have thrown on a few beads toward the beginning.


Very pretty.


----------



## dragonflylace

linda09 said:


> Beautiful blanket. I love your personal touches.


Thanks Linda...have 3 of these to make and each one will have the DNA Helix Cable, but will be a little different. For one, I am using the center of Yggdrasil afghan...then add the DNA helix to the sides...then use a provisional and do some outside border cables...probably use the Celtic cable and then choose another type of outside finishing...a really big project. right now, I am on row 25 of the Twin Trees...I declare that by the time I finish, I will have memorized this pattern!!!! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yggdrasil-afghan


----------



## Normaedern

Ronnie, I missed your lovely gift. That made my day!! Very well deserved.


----------



## linda09

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here are my current WIPs that I hope to either finish or make great progress on over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The first is a baby sweater (12 month size) for a baby my youngest niece is having in October. She and her family will be up here visiting next month and I want to give it to her then. I'm using a Bernat pattern called Top Down Cuties and also Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees colorway. I completed the body this evening and now need to do the sleeves and sew on the buttons. Should have it done in the next couple of days.
> 
> Seems like a really nice mix of projects to have on the go. Lovely yarn choices.
> 
> The next one is a MKAL pattern called Spring is Coming! Cowl. The link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-cowl I'm using the same yarn Toni is using for her cowl, Paton's Grace Lace, Arctic Plum colorway. I'm about halfway finished with it and should be able to finish it in the next couple of weeks. This will undoubtedly be a gift for someone, but I'm not sure exactly who yet.
> 
> The last one is also an MKAL. It's called Mysterious 'Moonwalk,' and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk I'm using Madelinetosh Prairie lace yarn in the Thyme colorway. I'm on the fourth repeat of six (10 rows each repeat) of the 2nd chart and just received the next chart today. The next (last) clue is due out this Thursday. I hope to make good progress on it over the next couple of weeks but not sure I'll get it finished. This will probably also be a gift to someone.
> 
> ETA: Links have now been corrected and should work.


----------



## britgirl

Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen

Happy 4th of July


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday...


Oh, my, things happened so quickly! That will be difficult to handle but at least she didn't spend a long time suffering. That must be harder for a family to endure.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Happy 4th July to everyone! ...


Have a good time with your family, Sue.
You need the time to celebrate together after all that has been going on.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...Wasn't sure if it applied to those of you who have been recently purchasing mink yarn. I hope not....


I hope no,too. It isn't the same company but the mink comes from Outer Mongolia, apparently. Only had a quick look because a lot on the go today. Tomorrow, too, although I had planned to get some Posh - now I won't be free. :-(


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...I started on the last chart of Vampire last night, but the stitches weren't right ...I was supposed to be knitting rows 7-36 again. ...


Oh, darn! As you say, the rows are shorter. I have done the last of part A & am about to stat the B charts.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it. ...


Great job, Toni! Your friend has to love it! As you predicted, looks wonderful against the black.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.


This looks so nice in the dark, Sue. Usually the pattern is not as clear but this stands out wonderfully.
I have been giving mine away, as well - except for February. A couple a did in a lighter softer cotton - really nice as facecloths.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam. It's one of my favorite things I have knit. I did give it away. Thinking possibly of making another one for me.


I think you really need to, Bev. It is gorgeous.


----------



## linda09

sisu said:


> Yay, Finished my dk hot pad! If I do dk again, I will definately work on the edges and co and bo, so that they are more coordinated!


Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ronie, the sillier the better.
> 
> Thanks, Julie and Norma. This place is so photogenic. We enjoyed ourselves so much. And the really neat thing was, that for the most part we were by ourselves on the trails with no one around.
> 
> On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. She was the matriarch. It's going to be hard for the family.


I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and her family and friends.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> I know I'm off to bed now but I had to post a photo or two. 💞


Is he fully recovered now, Ros?
My daughter is afraid our youngest may have hay fever. Poor little mite is struggling to be his normal cgeerful self. It's not helping that he is teething so hard - 3 new teeth in 3 weeks.
She has booked him in for a chat at the docs.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it.  Here is a quick photo that I took before going to see her yesterday. It is called "To Infinity and Beyond" by Joji Locatelli


It's a lovely cowl, Toni, and I'm glad your friend loves it!


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> It may involve a gazillion bobbins- but the result is stunning, Belle!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I have to agree but also have to say it would drive me nuts. :-D


----------



## britgirl

This is what I made to take to Kat's today.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.
> 
> Sue


That's beautiful, Sue! Well done!


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...Poor little mite is struggling to be his normal cgeerful self. ...


Hopefully, it will clear up when the teeth break through.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.


Yummy bouquet, Sue!!


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.
> 
> Sue


Great, Sue The colour is so appropriate


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.
> 
> Sue


Looks wonderful!!


----------



## brain56

Bev, adding my sympathy on the passing of your friend.
I hope that the family will be able to remember her with joy, as their sadness eases.


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.
> 
> Sue


Looks wonderful!!


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> I finished some Preemie tops as well and another one with blackberry stitch. 💞 the pink one is the 6 month size. 💞


Soooo cute.


----------



## MissMelba

britgirl said:


> I started on the last chart of Vampire last night, but the stitches weren't right and so I went back to previous one and found out I was supposed to be knitting rows 7-36 again. Bummer! At least the rows are getting shorter. So I continue on. The end is in sight, just not as close as I had thought.
> 
> Sue


bummer, hope the second go around is tink-free.


----------



## MissMelba

britgirl said:


> Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.
> 
> Sue


nice color


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> So glad you have some extra heat, being cold is horrid - and not good for us as we get a little older with those nasty aches and pains that go with it.


Thanks, Linda! Good that you are back!


----------



## MissMelba

Nice job on the edible bouquet Sue.

Welcome back Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that is very pretty cowl.


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.
> 
> Sue


Good nautical colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.
> 
> Sue


Very patriotic!


----------



## britgirl

Lurker 2 said:


> Very patriotic!


Yes, even though I am not a citizen.
Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Yes, even though I am not a citizen.
> Sue


Would you ever seek citizenship? or is it impossible as one of British birth?


----------



## sisu

Tanya, glad you got to experience the little ones and spend some time with them. Also so nice for you to find out your gifts are being used and appreciated. Smart move to take the long road home- I know that thruway traffic can be awful!

Karen, that tomato plant seems like a good buy. We are now starting to get zucchini, cherry tomatoes and chard from our garden!

Nice pictures of your hike Bev. Interesting about the bats. I'm not sure I would want to go in there anyway! Cute pose of your DH! 

So very sorry to hear about your friends passing, Bev. 

Wow, Ronie, how nice of that customer to recognize your good work and show her appreciation in that way. It must have made your day. 

Our dogs also hate the fire works. One will bark and bark and shake. I did buy the thunder coat for that one and it does calm her a bit. The other one just whines a little, but he certainly doesn't like them. 

Sue, your edible fruit arrangement is so well done! I have bought those on line to send to people and they are so expensive! Nice idea to do it yourself and choose the fruit you like too. Hope for the best for the weather so you and family can enjoy the holiday outdoors. 
Like the color of your washcloth too! 

Toni, the cowl came out great. Lovely stitch and color and it doesn't seem to matter which way it is worn. I'm sure your friend will love to wear it with her black coat.

Linda, good to see you back. Hope you had a wonderful holiday. Thanks for your comment on my hot pad.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Lovely pics, Bev
> Makes me want to go for a walk, now.


Me too. Especially in the woods. Too hot for walking here today - maybe this evening.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I recovered from a booboo that took me back to the beginning of Clue 3 but I have now finished Clue 4. I love how this yarn is working with this pattern. I was afraid that the dark patches would look stripy but I think that it adds to the textures. I noticed the same with Sue's.


It is going to be very dramatic, Jane. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> I can't wait to go in Oct. So many things will be resolved for me. DS completes his education. I started homeschooling him and somehow picked up the responsibility for his education even after he went to public school-3rd grade. I just realized this year at his graduation ceremony, that I was carrying that one. He just started his last class to fulfill requirements for his education-Spanish 4. He will also be married (beginning of Oct) and on his way. My last. Glad to put that burden down also. And so glad to see him make his way. He has really picked up the responsibility these last 3 years.
> 
> So Clifty Falls in Oct will be a new start of a new phase of life for me. One DH and I are looking forward to. We hope to keep up the runaways depending on how things go. Keep up the work, to keep these old bodies flexible and strong. Keep finding fun in the little things, so the walk is enjoyable.
> 
> You know, every once in a while someone says this and now it is my turn again. Thanks so much for being there. I appreciate the caring and interest I find here among you all. To be able to share the joy of knitting and different areas of our lives without censure. Thanks!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


And you can move forward knowing, I'm sure, that you have done your job well enough to let your young arrow fly. A proud moment.


----------



## eshlemania

brain56 said:


> Bev, adding my sympathy on the passing of your friend.
> I hope that the family will be able to remember her with joy, as their sadness eases.


Thank you so much, Brain56. Thanks to all of your condolences and prayers. They are much appreciated.


----------



## linda09

Miss Pam said:


> That's great about the sock heel, but I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Will definitely keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.


Me too. So sorry.


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it.  i


Your cowl looks wonderful,Toni. I sure wouldn't have know it was upside down if you hadn't told me. 

DFL, that afghan is going to be beautiful!

Sue, love the color of you dishcloth!



Sue said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.


Looks great, Sue.  Cool and refreshing.



Linda said:


> And you can move forward knowing, I'm sure, that you have done your job well enough to let your young arrow fly. A proud moment.


That is my hope and prayer.


----------



## linda09

Belle1 said:


> Another HOT day today -- like much of the West we are in a severe drought and the weather is unseasonable hot. Fire is such a worry. On to more interesting things... I mentioned yesterday that I had just finished up the 8th ball of crochet thread (size 20) that I'm working into my curtain. This evening, I used all those eyelets that I built into the edges and stretched the curtain out to get a better idea about completion. The ultimate goal is 48" x 57" -- As it is layed out on the tables this evening it is about 48" x 37" -- so roughly another 20 inches to go. I haven't given a lot of thought about how I'm going to finish the bottom edge; so guess I better put on my "thinking cap". Since I stretched this dry, my guess is that it will have a lot more give in it once it is wet -- so if I need to do some creative sizing, I'll just pull it wider and have more fullness on the window. My concern is to not to make it too long because I want it to stay within the windowsill.
> 
> Guess I'll go take it off the tables and start knitting again.


Wow! It is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## linda09

triciad19 said:


> Bev, prayers and hugs for you and your friend.
> 
> Belle, curtain looking great.
> 
> Hey everyone, permission was asked to use my picture of Cat's Paw. Guess she saw it on my Ravelry project page. I am shocked! (Surprised)
> 
> We'd love to feature your photo on the Ravelry page forCat's Paw Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter, LLC.
> 
> Oh wow, it is already on the pattern page. 😊


Congratulations.!


----------



## tamarque

Okay, catching up here like everyone else.

Ronie--that was a great gift from a customer. I know that made you feel very good. That was a great compliment.

Sue--love that dark teal color (that is how it comes across) for the RMT. 

Bev--So sorry about your friend passing. But it was something to be thankful for that it wasn't a long suffering passing. I know she will be missed. Hope the family/friends organize a celebratory memorial. They can be wonderful sharing and healing times.

That is beautiful country in Clifty Falls. DH pose is definitely a manly one.

Belle--thanks for the post on the faux mink yarns. Did a post on that KP site.
Nothing can be taken for granted these days. 

Toni--your cowl came out beautifully. So glad your friend like it. Good to share your skills.

DFL--that Yggsdrail afghan is beautiful. Makes me want to do another blanket just for that center panel. For others, it is part of a free e-book from Knitting Daily, so there are 4 patterns if you are interested. Use the link DFL sent to get to it.

Hope people are not having to drive today but have friends and family close by. The driving yesterday was horrific for so many. People who came in from Penn got stuck in the Pocono traffic. Another person did't arrive until the last 1/2 hr due, in part, to bumper to bumper traffic. I did luck out with the long way round route. Very pretty drive and no traffic. Know I am repeating myself, but it was such a big relief.

YARN question: am looking for a cotton blend yarn, machine washable, for a baby sweater--Sport weight preferred. We are all purple people. Any recommendations? 
Looking on ICE (Yarn Paradise) but not sure of the quality of their cottons. Any experience here?

If I missed anyone, so sorry. Am in a floaty state today.


----------



## linda09

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tormenta-shawl
> 
> If you already have this pattern, sorry for the repeat. I found it on the main KP pattern links...the edging is wonderful!!!


Oooo, that's nice. Thank you for the link.


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Back at the hospital tonight as my darling MIL has been admitted again, we don't know what's going on!!! I'm off to bed soon but hoping to put some smiles on faces with you know who. 💞


  

But also sorry for your worry over your MIL. Hope it works out.


----------



## eshlemania

Tanya, I used a cotton/acrylic blend (50/50) for my Peanut Warmer. My LYS said someone had purchased it for a child's sweater and after many washings, it still looks new. It is Cascade Yarns Avalon. It has a great feel. I enjoyed knitting with it. Oh, this one is worsted weight. I don't know if they have a sport weight available or not.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


Beautiful. Would love to walk there.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> We were gone all day, visiting my daughter and family at Lake Anna, where they have a camper and a boat. We left home with pouring rain, but it cleared up after a little while and was nice and dry at the campground. There was no sun but it was a nice temperature. There was a threat of thunderstorms, which never materialized, but we didn't venture out onto the lake, just in case.
> 
> Since I got home, I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart. I am going to concentrate on this to get it finished. It's for Heather, my daughter, whom we visited, and I took it with me to show her my progress, and she is very happy with how it is coming along. Dancing Bees will have to wait for now.
> 
> Sue


Looking good Sue. I have clues for Be With You and Dancing Bees arriving but goodness knows when they will get started.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I used a cotton/acrylic blend (50/50) for my Peanut Warmer. My LYS said someone had purchased it for a child's sweater and after many washings, it still looks new. It is Cascade Yarns Avalon. It has a great feel. I enjoyed knitting with it. Oh, this one is worsted weight. I don't know if they have a sport weight available or not.


thanx. have always liked Cascade Yarns. Will check this one out.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> It sure has been quiet here today. People must be starting their weekend early.
> Just returned from the City. Our event ended at 4 PM today as DD threw us all out (we knew this in advance) and the idea of getting on the road then was terrifying. So checked online and took a different route home--about 50 miles out of the way but it was sunny and there was hardly any traffic. Amazing. So thankful for that: the Thruway was jam packed. Almost everyone made the event, even grumpy son who likes to pretend he has no family. The new baby is utterly adorable. She is just about 9 mos and a total ham. Of course her father is an actor! She wouldn't let anyone hold her except her parents but she sat there holding court calling to people and playing games, blowing kisses and waving. I was happy to see the father introduce the baby to my gd as her cousin. It was so sweet watching them with each other. GD is 4 1/2 but very timid so very special, to me at any rate, seeing her reach out to the baby and play with her and the baby was so responsive to her. Great afternoon seeing people, especially to share a joyful occasion.
> 
> On the knitting scene the Fibonacci scarf finished knitting--only the 50? ends to finish off. Got to hear the the twin tree blanket really does get used by the baby and a purple cardigan in lightweight would be appreciated. So now know what to look to put together. And finally got the Amani puzzle ball delivered to the baby. So all that was good.


Sounds like a very satisfying day, Tanya.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Rocks seen from the trails.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

What a nice thing to happen.


Ronie said:


> Thanks Chris you have a happy 4th of July too!! Stay safe..  We have a ton of fireworks for the oldest dog!! it is her birthday tomorrow.. my son and his GF and her brother are going to be here and we are going to set them off in the back yard  she just loves them and I swear she knows they are just for her ... of course when the kids were small my hubby went over board for them too
> 
> I did a knit picks order today.. I got more of the little metal stitch markers.. there is 100 in the package and I am sure they will last at least a year..LOL I am sure if I go through all my totes and baskets that I could find at least half that many but buying them at 1.99 a package is worth it for me.. I also got some yarn..
> 
> Oh the greatest thing happened today.. Yesterday I was talking to a lady about the scarfs we carry and I showed her the one I am going to buy and she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because" how cool is that!! it is a beautiful teal green. I'll take a picture when I get around tomorrow and share.. that was just the sweetest think a stranger has ever done for me
> 
> I have the next few days off.. oh my gosh I am so ready for it!! LOL
> 
> have a great and safe weekend all ..


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ronie, the sillier the better.
> 
> Thanks, Julie and Norma. This place is so photogenic. We enjoyed ourselves so much. And the really neat thing was, that for the most part we were by ourselves on the trails with no one around.
> 
> On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. She was the matriarch. It's going to be hard for the family.


I'm sorry, Bev.


----------



## linda09

Belle1 said:


> I found this on the regular KP page. Wasn't sure if it applied to those of you who have been recently purchasing mink yarn. I hope not.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347041-1.html


How horrible devious. Glad they got found out.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I forgot to mention the scarf you were gifted. There is something special about a surprise gift from a stranger. Kind of like they had the eyes to see what a wonderful person you are and the heart to act on it. What an affirmation.
> 
> Sue, I don't think we have anything to worry about the mink from Mink.com. Here's a link about the company.
> 
> http://www.minkyarn.com/pages/about-us
> 
> Welcome back, Linda. I hope you had a wonderful outstanding time in France. Also hoping to see some pictures.


Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Sounds like a very satisfying day, Tanya.


 It was, Linda. And very much needed by us all. We really needed a gathering around hope instead of loss of people we loved.

Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


So lovely, Linda!


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


They feel very peaceful as well as beautiful. I think the Europeans value formal gardens more than in this country. Altho we have some very nice ones here, it seems there are so many more, especially in the UK. Maybe others will disagree.


----------



## eshlemania

Beautiful pictures, Linda.  Thank you for sharing.

Thank you also, Tanya, for your pictures. Such a sweet baby. And they all look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## tamarque

Sue--totally missed your fruity centerpiece. It looks great. So much energy to do.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful pictures, Linda.  Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Thank you also, Tanya, for your pictures. Such a sweet baby. And they all look like they are having so much fun.


She is a sweet baby. Just laughing and playing and calling people's attention with hand clapping, and waving and blowing kisses but she wouldn't let anyone hold her but mom/dad. We could kid her and play with her hands and toes, but no holding.

My gd, age 4.5 yrs, is very reluctant to interact with people altho she seemed to really like the baby and played with her well. She never left the side of her parents. I think parents don't put their babies in social situations the way we used to do. I never had my kids crying if I left them with others and neither did the other people in my community. We all put our kids into social milieu from the time they were born and they all learned to be comfortable with new faces. Have to admit I find this newer way uncomfortable and troublesome.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> It is going to be very dramatic, Jane. :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda 
I think that the yarn & beads match the pattern & its name very well.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...YARN question: am looking for a cotton blend yarn, machine washable, for a baby sweater--Sport weight preferred. We are all purple people. Any recommendations?
> Looking on ICE (Yarn Paradise) but not sure of the quality of their cottons. Any experience here?...


I am not sure how it will work in a garment but I have knit a couple of the RMT cloths with their Baby Cotton & it feels lovely to the hand. I am tempted to get some more.
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-cotton-light-pink#


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


Thanks for the smiles, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure how it will work in a garment but I have knit a couple of the RMT cloths with their Baby Cotton & it feels lovely to the hand. I am tempted to get some more.
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-cotton-light-pink#


My concern with 100% cotton, which I personally prefer, is the weight of the garment and how well it holds its shape when put in a washing machine. Not sure how well it would sit with these people to have to cold wash and hand block a baby garment.

And of course the purple color is out of stock right now!!!!!


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it.  Here is a quick photo that I took before going to see her yesterday. It is called "To Infinity and Beyond" by Joji Locatelli


Upside down or right side up, it is very pretty, Toni.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Good to see you back, Linda.


Thank you, Norma, it is nice to be back.


----------



## jscaplen

free until the beginning of fall - September 23rd 
Innocent Pleasure by Iglinz Crafts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/innocent-pleasure

Road Less Traveled Scarf by Margaret Holzmann 
2 sizes - interesting construction
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/road-less-traveled-scarf

Belle Epoque Scarf by Elaine Phillips
I used Print friendly, as DFL suggested, & it is much better than using the printer since there are no ads & you can clean up the extra bits.
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1385.html

Dandelion Linen Washcloth by Di Lizzy
This could easily be made inot a scarf.
http://www.eco-stitch.co.uk/dandelion-linen-washcloth.html

Marquise-Lace Scarf by DMC
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marquise-lace-scarf


----------



## Normaedern

Very beautiful photos, Linda


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> My concern with 100% cotton, which I personally prefer, is the weight of the garment


This knit up nice & light.


> ...and how well it holds its shape when put in a washing machine.


...of which I have no idea. Sorry.


> And of course the purple color is out of stock right now!!!!


So that makes that decision easy.


----------



## Normaedern

Those are lovely family photos, Tanya. Everyone looks as though they are really enjoying themselves.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.
> 
> Sue


Just yummy. Now I have to get a bowl of the strawberries and cherries bought at the farmers' market this morning


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I used a cotton/acrylic blend (50/50) for my Peanut Warmer. My LYS said someone had purchased it for a child's sweater and after many washings, it still looks new. It is Cascade Yarns Avalon. It has a great feel. I enjoyed knitting with it. Oh, this one is worsted weight. I don't know if they have a sport weight available or not.


I like Begere de France Coton 50 which is also a 50/50 mix but I think it is a fingering weight. Katia do some lovelt 100% cottons and cotton mixes. Not sure if you get those in USA.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> It was, Linda. And very much needed by us all. We really needed a gathering around hope instead of loss of people we loved.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


Lovely to see those smiling faces. Beautiful children.


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> Me too. Especially in the woods. Too hot for walking here today - maybe this evening.


Yes, a nice walk in the woods sounds great. I was up and out the door at 6:00 this morning for my hour walk and it was 63F. It's now about 80F, so would not be much fun to be out walking. Supposed to get up to upper 80s today and mid to upper 90s tomorrow. Very unseasonably hot for us.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the smiles, Tanya.


So nice to have some to share.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> They feel very peaceful as well as beautiful. I think the Europeans value formal gardens more than in this country. Altho we have some very nice ones here, it seems there are so many more, especially in the UK. Maybe others will disagree.


The gardens also included wilder woodland and a lake, a small aviary and animal enclosures with goats and small deer.


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


Beautiful photos, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> It was, Linda. And very much needed by us all. We really needed a gathering around hope instead of loss of people we loved.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


Those are both great photos, Tanya!


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> My concern with 100% cotton, which I personally prefer, is the weight of the garment and how well it holds its shape when put in a washing machine. Not sure how well it would sit with these people to have to cold wash and hand block a baby garment.
> 
> And of course the purple color is out of stock right now!!!!!


I knitted lots of cotton and cotton mix garments for my grandsons, Tanya and there were no problems with washing or the shape holding.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure how it will work in a garment but I have knit a couple of the RMT cloths with their Baby Cotton & it feels lovely to the hand. I am tempted to get some more.
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-cotton-light-pink#


That looks great, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> free until the beginning of fall - September 23rd
> Innocent Pleasure by Iglinz Crafts
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/innocent-pleasure
> 
> Road Less Traveled Scarf by Margaret Holzmann
> 2 sizes - interesting construction
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/road-less-traveled-scarf
> 
> Belle Epoque Scarf by Elaine Phillips
> I used Print friendly, as DFL suggested, & it is much better than using the printer since there are no ads & you can clean up the extra bits.
> http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1385.html
> 
> Dandelion Linen Washcloth by Di Lizzy
> This could easily be made inot a scarf.
> http://www.eco-stitch.co.uk/dandelion-linen-washcloth.html
> 
> Marquise-Lace Scarf by DMC
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marquise-lace-scarf


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Jane!


Thank you 
I love bunnies.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Jane, I really liked the road less traveled. You could do lace in that you know. It would be interesting to chart. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane, I really liked the road less traveled. You could do lace in that you know. It would be interesting to chart. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Yes, you could and then mix the solid sections with alternating lace. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> The gardens also included wilder woodland and a lake, a small aviary and animal enclosures with goats and small deer.


sounds just plain wonderful a space to be in. i can feel its clean air and all the greenery.


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> Those are both great photos, Tanya!


Thanx. I thought they captured the essence of what was happening between them and, actually, the whole tone of the gathering. If I can still count, there were 14 adults and the 2 children there. Lots of high energy and caring.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> I knitted lots of cotton and cotton mix garments for my grandsons, Tanya and there were no problems with washing or the shape holding.


Good to know about the 100% cotton. Don't know why I feel so nervous about it--probably because the weight of cotton when it is wet and feeling unwieldy.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> I like Begere de France Coton 50 which is also a 50/50 mix but I think it is a fingering weight. Katia do some lovelt 100% cottons and cotton mixes. Not sure if you get those in USA.


We can get some of those yarns in LYS stores but they are available online. Of course shipping raises costs. I will look up these company lines in a bit.


----------



## tamarque

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, a nice walk in the woods sounds great. I was up and out the door at 6:00 this morning for my hour walk and it was 63F. It's now about 80F, so would not be much fun to be out walking. Supposed to get up to upper 80s today and mid to upper 90s tomorrow. Very unseasonably hot for us.


Oh, poor you. It has been incredibly cold here. Still wearing sweats inside. And way to wet to work in the garden so it has become a jungle and something is eating my broccoli and cauliflower plants now. This climate changes is now galloping forward on us.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> So that makes that decision easy.


As much as I procrastinate, the purple will be back in before I buy.


----------



## Ronie

Thank you everyone for your kind words.. it was such a pleasant surprise 

Sue it sounds like you are planning a fun day!! I hope the weather improved for you  I love the dish cloth.. perfect color for a anchor 

Bev I 'm sorry this happened I hope you all can fall back on wonderful memories to help get you through this  ((( hugs)))


----------



## Ronie

Toni I love our cowl.. I like the color and I would of never known it was upside down 

Its good to see you back in the Lace Party Linda.. I hope your hubby continues to get better.. 

DFL thanks for the afghan pattern I saved the ebook too


----------



## Miss Pam

Okay. I finished one of my WIPs. May make a hat to go with it. Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees ombre colorway. Used a little over 1 skein (each skein is 310 yards). This is a 12 month size. Pattern is from a little Bernat booklet.


----------



## Ronie

Beautiful pictures Linda I could take a walk through there every day .. 

Beautiful family Tanya.. how cute they are playing together.. I hope they become close buddy's soon.. 
as far as cotton goes I have used Knit Picks Comfy in a fingering and am very pleased with it!! I had such a mess with one of my scarfs I decided to wash it in the washer and hang it up to dry and it did beautifully!! I steam blocked it when I made it and the small amount of acrylic that was in it was enough to keep it looking nice  I am sure it is in the sport or DK weight!


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> She is a sweet baby. Just laughing and playing and calling people's attention with hand clapping, and waving and blowing kisses but she wouldn't let anyone hold her but mom/dad. We could kid her and play with her hands and toes, but no holding.
> 
> My gd, age 4.5 yrs, is very reluctant to interact with people altho she seemed to really like the baby and played with her well. She never left the side of her parents. I think parents don't put their babies in social situations the way we used to do. I never had my kids crying if I left them with others and neither did the other people in my community. We all put our kids into social milieu from the time they were born and they all learned to be comfortable with new faces. Have to admit I find this newer way uncomfortable and troublesome.


my daughter would cry when I had to go to work but the sitter said that she got over it very quickly.. It is sad that we have to over protect our children to the point where they are emotionally upset when mom and dad have to leave..


----------



## Ronie

Pam that looks really nice!! your doing great getting your projects done! 

It is in the mid to high 70's here it feels good outside if its a little breezy  I'm getting some flowers planted.. hubby is still working on the ivy. I cleaned out all my pots and try to help make the back yard look nice  

I agree with Tanya stay inside if you can! our town is just crazy right now.. with the valley in the triple digits every one has come to the coast to cool off.. I almost got hit in the parking lot!! what other States don't stop for pedestrians??? LOL he just came around the corner and never slowed down.. but we are home.. I have 2 salads made.. ribs and tri tip marinating with a special rub hubby made!! it smells good  we are going to get most of that cooking here in just a bit!!

Sue your fruit art looks great!! we normally have some kind of fruit salad but not today.. so much food as it is.. and not sure who all will be hungry!

We were surprised that Kiwi liked the fire works too.. the other one (Fritz) will most likely be in my arms or in his crate! I gave him a pillow shame for his bed and he likes to crawl inside it and sleep I am pretty sure that is where he will be.. We watch Kiwi close and don't let her get close to them.. she stays a safe distance..until its over then she want to grab it.. so we have a bucket of water to toss them in before she gets to it!!


----------



## Ronie

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Sport_Yarn__D5420179.html Tanya this is the Comfy.. I'm not sure they have a purple you like though.. there are two purples that are on sale.. other wise it looks like its $2.99 a skein..


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Pam that looks really nice!! your doing great getting your projects done!
> 
> It is in the mid to high 70's here it feels good outside if its a little breezy  I'm getting some flowers planted.. hubby is still working on the ivy. I cleaned out all my pots and try to help make the back yard look nice
> 
> I agree with Tanya stay inside if you can! our town is just crazy right now.. with the valley in the triple digits every one has come to the coast to cool off.. I almost got hit in the parking lot!! what other States don't stop for pedestrians??? LOL he just came around the corner and never slowed down.. but we are home.. I have 2 salads made.. ribs and tri tip marinating with a special rub hubby made!! it smells good  we are going to get most of that cooking here in just a bit!!
> 
> Sue your fruit art looks great!! we normally have some kind of fruit salad but not today.. so much food as it is.. and not sure who all will be hungry!
> 
> We were surprised that Kiwi liked the fire works too.. the other one (Fritz) will most likely be in my arms or in his crate! I gave him a pillow shame for his bed and he likes to crawl inside it and sleep I am pretty sure that is where he will be.. We watch Kiwi close and don't let her get close to them.. she stays a safe distance..until its over then she want to grab it.. so we have a bucket of water to toss them in before she gets to it!!


Thanks, Ronie! Yes, staying in during the hottest part of the day. Glad you weren't hit and also that you're getting things done around the house.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...the road less traveled. You could do lace in that you know. It would be interesting to chart. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Oh - share what you come up with, please!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I finished one of my WIPs....


So cute - lovely colourway for a baby - especially if you want to cover your bases.


----------



## jscaplen

I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> So cute - lovely colourway for a baby - especially if you want to cover your bases.


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## sisu

jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


Very pretty Jane! That color will certainly look good with black and will be nice and warm for the winter. Also goes great with Tango's coat  so good to see him enjoying modeling again.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


So lovely and Tango is looking good, too.


----------



## sisu

Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I finished one of my WIPs. May make a hat to go with it. Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees ombre colorway. Used a little over 1 skein (each skein is 310 yards). This is a 12 month size. Pattern is from a little Bernat booklet.


Nice little sweater and a hat would be so cute! Like the way the yarn patterned. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

sisu said:


> Nice little sweater and a hat would be so cute! Like the way the yarn patterned. Well done :thumbup:


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## sisu

Ronie said:


> It is in the mid to high 70's here it feels good outside if its a little breezy  I'm getting some flowers planted.. hubby is still working on the ivy. I cleaned out all my pots and try to help make the back yard look nice
> 
> I agree with Tanya stay inside if you can! our town is just crazy right now.. with the valley in the triple digits every one has come to the coast to cool off.. I almost got hit in the parking lot!! what other States don't stop for pedestrians??? LOL he just came around the corner and never slowed down.. but we are home.. I have 2 salads made.. ribs and tri tip marinating with a special rub hubby made!! it smells good  we are going to get most of that cooking here in just a bit!


Sounds like a nice day with lovely weather and that you got a lot done. Glad you got home safe and get to enjoy a yummy meal! 
It has been rainy all day here and we had to get things done in between the raindrops.


----------



## sisu

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


Those are gorgeous gardens. Sounds like a wonderful place that you got to visit! Thanks for sharing the pictures Linda.


----------



## sisu

tamarque said:


> It was, Linda. And very much needed by us all. We really needed a gathering around hope instead of loss of people we loved.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


Tanya, nice pictures of very sweet children. Love that you caught them playing and everyone enjoying them!


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> Very pretty Jane! That color will certainly look good with black and will be nice and warm for the winter.


Thank you, Caryn 
I had intended this as a Christmas gift but I might reconsider.


> Also goes great with Tango's coat  so good to see him enjoying modeling again.


Anything suits beauty, I've heard. ;-)
He is still being a little aloof.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> So lovely and Tango is looking good, too.


Thank you on both counts, Pam


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Oh - share what you come up with, please!


Oh, dear, now I have to come up with something. 

Pam, I love your little sweater. Very sweet.

Jane, love your foolish heart. That is such a deep rich red. Love the beads also. Tango is so very cool.


----------



## tamarque

Pam--baby sweater came out beautifully. the style is so basic but it makes your gorgeous knitting really stands out. thank you for including how much yarn you used; i have forgotten all my numbers since it has been a few yrs since i did baby things now.

Ronie--t hanx for the nitpick link. i love pima cotton and the blend sounds perfect but there is no real purple there, boo hop. will have to keep this yarn in mind for other projects.

it would be great if the two kids could be close but the baby lives in California and I doubt there will be more than 1 visit a year. the father enrolled in a theater program out there so they moved and bought a house. i doubt they will be thinking of moving back east. makes it hard on everyone.

i think this excessive overprotection is totally un necessary and is destructive to the child and the building of community. i will spare you my rant on this one now.

Jane--your Foolish Heart is wonderful. the color is magnificent and would definitely glow on a black coat. of course, Tango's coloring is not too shabby with it either.


----------



## tamarque

sisu said:


> Tanya, nice pictures of very sweet children. Love that you caught them playing and everyone enjoying them!


Those pics are special as I was using an old smart phone to take them. Most of the pics came out too fuzzy to edit into a clear state. I am very happy to have them as memories. At one point everyone started taking pics, pretty funny. Am hoping people send out copies of what they have, especially the group photo. It has become tradition to do a major group photo at events we have. it is fun and sad at the same time as we watch people getting older, children coming in but others leaving us. I can see doing a movie of our history from these group photos, each one stimulating a particular story about someone and their life as they morph thru their growing stages. It is also significant to note the impact of these human changes on the dynamics of the family as a whole. We all go thru some serious changes when we lose someone. When we lost my godson earlier this Spring, one woman said to me that he was the last connection she felt she had with everyone and didn't know what that meant to her relations with us. I felt her sadness and emptiness. It gave me pleasure to assure her that we had developed our own relationship with her and she a part of us. It seems there is not enough attention paid to the existential impact of losing significant people in our lives and what these losses mean to our place in community.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Oh, dear, now I have to come up with something.
> 
> Pam, I love your little sweater. Very sweet.
> 
> Jane, love your foolish heart. That is such a deep rich red. Love the beads also. Tango is so very cool.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam

tamarque said:


> Pam--baby sweater came out beautifully. the style is so basic but it makes your gorgeous knitting really stands out. thank you for including how much yarn you used; i have forgotten all my numbers since it has been a few yrs since i did baby things now.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your foolish heart. That is such a deep rich red. Love the beads also. Tango is so very cool.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your Foolish Heart is wonderful. the color is magnificent and would definitely glow on a black coat. of course, Tango's coloring is not too shabby with it either.


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


Tango is such a good model- do you ever have a dud, Jane? All your work is so lovely.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> Tango is such a good model- do you ever have a dud, Jane? All your work is so lovely.


Thank you , Julie, so kind of you.


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> Toni, that is very pretty cowl.


Thank you, Norma. Once I got going, it was really fun to knit also.


----------



## TLL

I hope your little one feels better soon, Linda.

Your fruit bouquet looks good enough to eat, Sue!!!  Nice job!

Thank you, Pam!


----------



## TLL

Thank you, Bev and Caryn. My friend immediately thought of her black winter coat to wear it with.  Fingerless mits are now on order.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for the garden photos, Linda. What a peaceful spot. 

Tanya, the photos of your grandchildren are wonderful!!! I am so glad you had such a nice afternoon.

I'm glad you like the cowl. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Thank you , Julie, so kind of you.


 :thumbup: my pleasure!


----------



## TLL

You sure have a gift of finding beautiful patterns, Jane. Thank you!


----------



## MissMelba

Pam - nice baby sweater. The colors work well for the style.

Toni - I missed your cowl so went back searching, glad I did as it came out really pretty. Your friend is lucky.

Jane - Another winning shawl! Love that claret color. Which RMT was the bunny? April?

Tanya - love the photo of the happy baby. I too have used Knit Picks comfy although I have not washed it (other than blocking) so don't know how it holds up. But it was nice to work with and soft. I have both fingering and sport weight. Both are (I think) 70% cotton and 30% acrylic. 

I have finished two repeats of six to eight of clue 2 of Dancing Bees. There is a possibility that I will finish clue 2 before clue 3 comes out. Woo Woo! As long as my bees don't find any nectar that has fermented my honeycombs should be ok.

I spent the evening with family celebrating Independence Day. Out of the nine of us one is Welsh, and three are Scots. All good though 

Hope all have a good evening,

Melanie


----------



## TLL

Jane, your Foolish Heart turned out beautifully! Tango looks great, as always! 

Ronie, I am sure glad you got home safely and are enjoying a special family time.


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> Pam - nice baby sweater. The colors work well for the style.
> 
> Toni - I missed your cowl so went back searching, glad I did as it came out really pretty. Your friend is lucky.
> 
> I have finished two repeats of six to eight of clue 2 of Dancing Bees. There is a possibility that I will finish clue 2 before clue 3 comes out. Woo Woo! As long as my bees don't find any nectar that has fermented my honeycombs should be ok.
> 
> I spent the evening with family celebrating Independence Day. Out of the nine of us one is Welsh, and three are Scots. All good though
> 
> Hope all have a good evening,
> 
> Melanie


That is a great little baby jacket, Pam!

Thank you, Melanie. 

It sounds like you have had a very nice day. 

My DH and I went for a bike ride today. It was a gorgeous day to put on a few miles then stop in on the hometown celebration for their traditional chicken BBQ.


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Pam - nice baby sweater. The colors work well for the style.
> 
> Toni - I missed your cowl so went back searching, glad I did as it came out really pretty. Your friend is lucky.
> 
> Jane - Another winning shawl! Love that claret color. Which RMT was the bunny? April?
> 
> Tanya - love the photo of the happy baby. I too have used Knit Picks comfy although I have not washed it (other than blocking) so don't know how it holds up. But it was nice to work with and soft. I have both fingering and sport weight. Both are (I think) 70% cotton and 30% acrylic.
> 
> I have finished two repeats of six to eight of clue 2 of Dancing Bees. There is a possibility that I will finish clue 2 before clue 3 comes out. Woo Woo! As long as my bees don't find any nectar that has fermented my honeycombs should be ok.
> 
> I spent the evening with family celebrating Independence Day. Out of the nine of us one is Welsh, and three are Scots. All good though
> 
> Hope all have a good evening,
> 
> Melanie


Thanks, Melanie. I'm working on my Spring is Coming cowl now and will get to work on Dancing Bees later in the week. You're making great progress. Sounds like you had a fun day today. Good way to celebrate the holiday!


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> That is a great little baby jacket, Pam!
> 
> Thank you, Melanie.
> 
> It sounds like you have had a very nice day.
> 
> My DH and I went for a bike ride today. It was a gorgeous day to put on a few miles then stop in on the hometown celebration for their traditional chicken BBQ.


Thanks, Toni! Glad you had a good day.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane - Another winning shawl! Love that claret color.


Thank you, Melanie 
Anything in the Bordeaux family suits me fine. ;-)


> Which RMT was the bunny? April?


Yes.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Jane, your Foolish Heart turned out beautifully! Tango looks great, as always! ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## britgirl

No, I don't think so, but it is not impossible for a Briton. . I told my DH before we got married that I would not do so.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Would you ever seek citizenship? or is it impossible as one of British birth?


----------



## britgirl

Lovely cowl, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Over all, it sounds like you had a very nice visit with your family, Tanya, and a very pleasant drive home. It was a very beautiful day yesterday.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend, Bev. I, too, hope that in time her family can celebrate her life.
> 
> Thank you for additional photos of your hike. What a fun time!
> 
> Thank you for the information, shortcuts, and patterns, DFL and Jane.  That wool document was interesting to read.
> 
> Congratulations on a special blessing, Ronie. What a nice customer she is.  I hope those computer problems get worked out easily. :?
> 
> Enjoy your new yarns, everyone!
> 
> The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it.  Here is a quick photo that I took before going to see her yesterday. It is called "To Infinity and Beyond" by Joji Locatelli


----------



## britgirl

Nice to see you back, Linda.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful gardens, Linda. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for,sharing your family pics, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> It was, Linda. And very much needed by us all. We really needed a gathering around hope instead of loss of people we loved.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


----------



## britgirl

Cute little baby cardi, Pam[

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I finished one of my WIPs. May make a hat to go with it. Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees ombre colorway. Used a little over 1 skein (each skein is 310 yards). This is a 12 month size. Pattern is from a little Bernat booklet.


----------



## britgirl

Love it, Jane. Tango seems quite happy there. I think he may like getting hisic taken.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Love it, Jane. ...


Thank you, Sue


----------



## britgirl

We had a really nice day today. The weather cooperated so well. There was glorious sunshine when we did the neighbourhood walk at Kat's. I think,the GKs really enjoyed it. Then the rest of the family came and we had a good visit. My oldest daughter accidentally knocked my wine glass and spilled red wine all over me. I spent the rest of the evening in clothes borrowed from Kat - one of her German maternity tops and a paIr of her yoga pants, but at least they fit. I put my clothes straight into her washer and think the stains have come out. at least we were out on the deck so didn't have to worry about staining a carpet or,any good furniture. Our evening ended with a firework show given by my SIL, helped by my grandson.

I hope everyone else had a very enjoyable 4th of July.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Cute little baby cardi, Pam[
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, a nice walk in the woods sounds great. I was up and out the door at 6:00 this morning for my hour walk and it was 63F. It's now about 80F, so would not be much fun to be out walking. Supposed to get up to upper 80s today and mid to upper 90s tomorrow. Very unseasonably hot for us.


That is dedication. Very hot weather is not walking weather.


----------



## Normaedern

Pam, that is a very sweet jacket. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie said:


> I agree with Tanya stay inside if you can! our town is just crazy right now.. with the valley in the triple digits every one has come to the coast to cool off.. I almost got hit in the parking lot!! what other States don't stop for pedestrians??? LOL he just came around the corner and never slowed down.. but we are home.. quote]
> 
> Oh dear! I do understand we have a population increase of x10 in the summer. There is a lot of muttering about ****** tourists but the economy needs them. Our narrow roads cause problems.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


Fantastic, Jane. I do love the colour. Your model is looking magnificent.


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> No, I don't think so, but it is not impossible for a Briton. . I told my DH before we got married that I would not do so.
> 
> Sue


DS said the same. His wife is American but he always said he would not seek citizenship.


----------



## kaixixang

Ronie said:


> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Sport_Yarn__D5420179.html Tanya this is the Comfy.. I'm not sure they have a purple you like though.. there are two purples that are on sale.. other wise it looks like its $2.99 a skein..


Not sure I'll get the yarn(s) right away...but I have lace and fingering saved under the free patterns. Thanks!


----------



## linda09

Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I finished one of my WIPs. May make a hat to go with it. Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees ombre colorway. Used a little over 1 skein (each skein is 310 yards). This is a 12 month size. Pattern is from a little Bernat booklet.


It is lovely and the baby will look cute in it.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> Its good to see you back in the Lace Party Linda.. I hope your hubby continues to get better..


Thank you, Ronie but I think you have confused me with someone else (so easy to do with such a chatty crew). Hubby is fine, we've just been away on our hols, having fun.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


It is beautiful, Jane. Tango looks a little possessive of this one, he must really approve of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> No, I don't think so, but it is not impossible for a Briton. . I told my DH before we got married that I would not do so.
> 
> Sue


Fair enough- a bit like me choosing to remain a Scot.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Thanks for,sharing your family pics, Tanya.
> 
> Sue


Two more to look at, also very peaceful and quiet and beutifully kept. This is Tyne Cot Cemetary. We visited several WW1 sites while giving thanks that our grandfathers returned, though not unscathed. What struck me, apart from the horrific numbers and the unnamed gravestones was the mix of nationalities - English next to New Zealander, next to Welsh, next to Australian, next to Scots, next to Canadian and so on. There are some cemetaries where you get more of a block of one nationality but that is usually where a particular regiment got hit hard.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> We had a really nice day today. The weather cooperated so well. There was glorious sunshine when we did the neighbourhood walk at Kat's. I think,the GKs really enjoyed it. Then the rest of the family came and we had a good visit. My oldest daughter accidentally knocked my wine glass and spilled red wine all over me. I spent the rest of the evening in clothes borrowed from Kat - one of her German maternity tops and a paIr of her yoga pants, but at least they fit. I put my clothes straight into her washer and think the stains have come out. at least we were out on the deck so didn't have to worry about staining a carpet or,any good furniture. Our evening ended with a firework show given by my SIL, helped by my grandson.
> 
> I hope everyone else had a very enjoyable 4th of July.
> 
> Sue


No harm done then.


Sounds like a lovely way to spend time and to celebrate an important occasion.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Two more to look at, also very peaceful and quiet and beutifully kept. This is Tyne Cot Cemetary. We visited several WW1 sites while giving thanks that our grandfathers returned, though not unscathed. What struck me, apart from the horrific numbers and the unnamed gravestones was the mix of nationalities - English next to New Zealander, next to Welsh, next to Australian, next to Scots, next to Canadian and so on. There are some cemetaries where you get more of a block of one nationality but that is usually where a particular regiment got hit hard.


This is somewhere in France?


----------



## Normaedern

Beautiful and heartrending, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern

DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html

I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> This is somewhere in France?


Belgium . We went over the border to visit Passchendaele - Flanders' Fields, as the poem says.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


There is so much history around your part of the world, Norma- very interesting. So sorry you are in so much pain.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Belgium . We went over the border to visit Passchendaele - Flanders' Fields, as the poem says.


Right.


----------



## eshlemania

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Jane. Tango looks a little possessive of this one, he must really approve of it.


I noted that also. You put it into words for me Linda. 



Norma said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here


What a beautiful church, Norma. Is she a pianist? I surely hope that you will feel good enough to go hear her.

Norma, I hope that you do feel better soon. Please don't worry about making sure you respond to all our comments. Take care of yourself. Praying for you.

We didn't do alot yesterday. We went garage saling and I spent some time puzzling. We had a special supper and played games after. Very relaxing. Not sure what will happen today. Church this morning. Planning on a bit more knitting than yesterday.

Today-wildflowers on the trail


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> It worked!


Thank you Jane. My darling MIL is back home again and had no idea that she had been in two different hospitals in the last few days. Her arm and hand is all bruised where they did blood tests. We saw her again today and she is looking quite a lot better so that is a relief. Still none the wiser what's going on with her. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure how it will work in a garment but I have knit a couple of the RMT cloths with their Baby Cotton & it feels lovely to the hand. I am tempted to get some more.
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-cotton-light-pink#


Hi, which RMT cloth pattern is this one (the Bunny and the Flower)?

So very cute!!!


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, Ros, I am glad she is feeling better, but to still not know has to be frustrating for her and your family.


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Ros!! Lovely pictures of Jackson.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the reposting of your Cat's Paw photo, Tricia!!! What a wonderful compliment to your talent.


Same from me, definitely a wonderful compliment. 💞


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> What a beautiful church, Norma. Is she a pianist? I surely hope that you will feel good enough to go hear her.
> 
> Norma, I hope that you do feel better soon. Please don't worry about making sure you respond to all our comments. Take care of yourself. Praying for you.
> 
> We didn't do alot yesterday. We went garage saling and I spent some time puzzling. We had a special supper and played games after. Very relaxing. Not sure what will happen today. Church this morning. Planning on a bit more knitting than yesterday.
> 
> Today-wildflowers on the trail


Beautiful flowers. I would have to take a little identification book.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> I hope they get this sorted out for her, Ros.
> 
> Thank you for the smiles caused by "you know who".


Thank you Toni and there will be more of you know who. 💞


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> So sorry to hear this about your MIL. I sure hope you can get some answers and she will feel better soon!
> Your pictures of Jackson always put a smile on my face, thanks.


Thank you Caryn, she looks so much better and I'm happy that Jackson puts smiles on faces. 💞


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


Getting a diagnosis is a good start; it at least gives you a chance of finding ways of handling it.


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> Ros, prayers and hugs for you and your mil.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Such a sweetie! I hope your MIL is ok.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

sisu said:


> Very cute little tops Ros. And I think KL's choice for the scarf pattern is quite pretty in its simplicity. Love the little Santa stockings too and of course the doll blanket!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> I hope you all have a great day... thanks for the pictures of Jackson Ros.. an easy smile every time  I hope your MIL improves...


Thank you Ronie.💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I hope they find out what is bothering your MIL and take care of it for her.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Me, too. It was pretty funny. Store clerk said she didn't have the buttons and we looked elsewhere. Another customer came up to us about another question but we all began to talk. She has a slew of these buttons but lived about 35-40 miles away. The two of them mentioned other thrift shops, one a Tibetan style place that I didn't know about. Then this other customer and I continued to talk craft stuff and as we moved slowly down the aisle she began to look at the 'cheap' button stand.  Suddenly she says 'these are leather buttons.' Lo and behold she spotted the buttons I wanted and there were enough of them. She felt that made her day as she was just killing time in the store and felt guilty, but wound up buying felting materials. She is designing/making doll clothing for sale online. I was thrilled that after all this time I finally had my buttons. Will get them done this weekend when I return from the City (canceled out today due to daughter being a jerk towards me). Funny little stories that make up the fabric of our life.
> 
> What are you going to make with your mink yarn.


Very happy that you got your buttons Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Bloody favouritism!
> I remember as a child going "around the bay" to visit a great aunt who had no indoor plumbing. The outhouse was next to a river that fed into the ocean - which was in plain view.
> I was always afraid that the outhouse was going to fall into the river & I would be washed out to see.


I'm so glad you weren't washed out to sea Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Some more interesting parts of the trails.


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> My progress: I have finished June's RMT, moving along with May's & have finished Foolish Heart for the second time.


Looks great Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> We were gone all day, visiting my daughter and family at Lake Anna, where they have a camper and a boat. We left home with pouring rain, but it cleared up after a little while and was nice and dry at the campground. There was no sun but it was a nice temperature. There was a threat of thunderstorms, which never materialized, but we didn't venture out onto the lake, just in case.
> 
> Since I got home, I have knit some more on Vampire, and finished another chart. I am going to concentrate on this to get it finished. It's for Heather, my daughter, whom we visited, and I took it with me to show her my progress, and she is very happy with how it is coming along. Dancing Bees will have to wait for now.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Sure. Here it is. It's actually a bit darker than the pic shows.


Looks great Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD

dragonflylace said:


> Received this information today ....we know these things already, but this is an interesting way to present the information and very informative, especially about some rare fibers I wasn't familiar with (see Vicuna from Peru).
> 
> I made a PDF of this file easily with "Print Friendly" http://www.printfriendly.com
> 
> If you haven't ever used this tool, it is worth bookmarking. When you find a pattern you want to copy and make into a document for your files...but you don't want the advertisements, just copy the URL by right clicking and paste it into the large box...then you can make a PDF, print it or save it. Let me know if you have trouble using it. (Remember, I use an iMac...but this should work on any computer).


Thank you DFL. 💞


----------



## RosD

brain56 said:


> Ros, thanks so much for "sharing" Jackson with us.
> Watching him enjoy discovering the world, makes my day.


You're welcome, it's my pleasure. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Rocks seen from the trails.


Love your photos Bev and of course the King of the Castle. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

RosD said:


> Love your photos Bev and of course the King of the Castle. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Oh the greatest thing happened today.. Yesterday I was talking to a lady about the scarfs we carry and I showed her the one I am going to buy and she came in and secretly bought it for me .. with a note that said "just because" how cool is that!! it is a beautiful teal green. I'll take a picture when I get around tomorrow and share.. that was just the sweetest think a stranger has ever done for me


That is so lovely Ronie, I love "just because" gifts. 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you had a special day, Tanya and have a great Fourth of July everyone.


I'm also pleased for you and hope everyone had a great 4th July. It was my Mum 's birthday and it really hit me hard yesterday, some years I'm not so bad but I just couldn't stop crying. Then every now and then I thought of lots of people celebrating the 4th July and my Mums birthday at the same time. It did make me smile. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> On a sad note, my friend passed away yesterday. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. She was the matriarch. It's going to be hard for the family.


I'm so sorry Bev, sending lots of love to you and her family and friends. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> The infinity cowl is finished and gifted. My friend loves it.  Here is a quick photo that I took before going to see her yesterday. It is called "To Infinity and Beyond" by Joji Locatelli


It's gorgeous Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Think that I forgot to attach the pic of my dishcloth earlier.
> 
> Sue


Looks great Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> Is he fully recovered now, Ros?
> My daughter is afraid our youngest may have hay fever. Poor little mite is struggling to be his normal cgeerful self. It's not helping that he is teething so hard - 3 new teeth in 3 weeks.
> She has booked him in for a chat at the docs.


Jackson has recovered from his illness but he has had a few bad days with teething. It's an awful time when the little darlings are sick or in pain. 3 teeth in 3 weeks is a bit rough to say the least poor little darling!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> This is what I made to take to Kat's today.
> 
> Sue


Yummy!!! That looks great Sue. 💞


----------



## tamarque

Melanie--thanx for the cotton blend yarn experience. 

Linda--beautifully cared for cemetery. definitely makes you feel a bit of the massive destruction and loss of life in war.

Sue--sounds like a fun day for you and the family. Glad you had sun.

Pam--your heat wave is what we usually have this time of year. Was thinking that you and I are having reverse weather patterns. Rain and cold weather with minimal sun and warmth.

Bev--those wild flowers are great. Love seeing them.

Norma--sorry you are so under the weather. That condition is very debilitating. Hope you get to hear the gd play.

Have been looking at yarns and colors online. Found some Classic Elite Organic yarn in the stash. It has a bit of lavender in it. This is a multi-color in tints but there is a sister line in solids and there is great looking deep purple and a lavender that matches what I have. The yarn is discontinued to is available 1/2 price. I think I will bite the bullet and buy some of the solid colors while they are available. Love working with organic cotton: it is so much softer than the chemically grown fibers.


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> But also sorry for your worry over your MIL. Hope it works out.


Thank you Linda, she seems a lot better today. 💞


----------



## RosD

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. How about these fro the Jardins Publique, St. Omer. Beautiful gardens within easy walking distance of the centre of town.


Beautiful photos Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> It was, Linda. And very much needed by us all. We really needed a gathering around hope instead of loss of people we loved.
> 
> Here is a pic of the new baby and another of my gd and the baby playing with each other.


Beautiful children, Tanya. 💞


----------



## Normaedern

Those flowers are gorgeous, Bev. DGD plays viola. At uni she is lead viola in an amateur orchestra which has an old tradition and a good reputation.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure how it will work in a garment but I have knit a couple of the RMT cloths with their Baby Cotton & it feels lovely to the hand. I am tempted to get some more.
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-cotton-light-pink#


Lovely Jane. 💞


----------



## Normaedern

Ros the 4th. of July must be bittersweet for you. {{{hugs}}


----------



## Normaedern

I do hope Jackson feels better soon. Nasty things teeth :thumbdown:


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I finished one of my WIPs. May make a hat to go with it. Bernat Softee Baby in Little Trees ombre colorway. Used a little over 1 skein (each skein is 310 yards). This is a 12 month size. Pattern is from a little Bernat booklet.


It's gorgeous Pam💞


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie! Yes, staying in during the hottest part of the day. Glad you weren't hit and also that you're getting things done around the house.


Same from me!! 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I finally got pics of my Foolish Heart wrap.
> It's plenty big for a shawl but might be heavy in this weight. It would look lovely over a black winter coat. I might have to buy myself a coat...


Beautiful Foolish Heart wrap Jane and beautiful Tango of course!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


I hope you recover quickly Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> What a beautiful church, Norma. Is she a pianist? I surely hope that you will feel good enough to go hear her.
> 
> Norma, I hope that you do feel better soon. Please don't worry about making sure you respond to all our comments. Take care of yourself. Praying for you.
> 
> We didn't do alot yesterday. We went garage saling and I spent some time puzzling. We had a special supper and played games after. Very relaxing. Not sure what will happen today. Church this morning. Planning on a bit more knitting than yesterday.
> 
> Today-wildflowers on the trail


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, I am glad she is feeling better, but to still not know has to be frustrating for her and your family.


Thank you Bev and it is definitely frustrating . 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> Ros the 4th. of July must be bittersweet for you. {{{hugs}}


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> I do hope Jackson feels better soon. Nasty things teeth :thumbdown:


Thanks Norma, me too!! 💞


----------



## RosD

Smiles for all my friends here. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Very hot weather is not walking weather.


I agree. That's why I try to be out by 6am. Only way I can do it.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Smiles for all my friends here. 💞


   Always a smile!


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is a very sweet jacket. :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> It is lovely and the baby will look cute in it.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## britgirl

Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade, followed by Jackson's birthday celebration.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful and heartrending, Linda.


Well said.


----------



## RosD

Miss Pam said:


> Always a smile!


Thank you Pam. 💞😍💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade.


They are gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


Oh, I'm so sorry you've been so ill. I hope you're feeling better and can enjoy the concert.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. My darling MIL is back home again and had no idea that she had been in two different hospitals in the last few days. Her arm and hand is all bruised where they did blood tests. We saw her again today and she is looking quite a lot better so that is a relief. Still none the wiser what's going on with her. 💞


That is a relief. Sure hope they can figure it out.


----------



## Miss Pam

linda09 said:


> Beautiful flowers. I would have to take a little identification book.


From me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> Looks great Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Pam💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade, followed by Jackson's birthday celebration.


Love to see photos of the GKs!


----------



## jscaplen

Gridwork by Janelle Martin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2

Cartouche Shawl by Janelle Martin
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTcartouche.php

Kimono Shrug Model 1 by Sonia Cammarata
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kimono-shrug-model-1

Orange infinity scarf by Sonia Cammarata
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orange-infinity-scarf


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic, Jane. I do love the colour. Your model is looking magnificent.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Jane. Tango looks a little possessive of this one, he must really approve of it.


Thank you, Linda 
Hard to know what that guy might be thinking.


----------



## Ronie

Jane that turned out beautiful!! is this your back yard?? how nice to have such a beautiful view 

Melanie it sounds like you had a very nice time!! its good to have these celebrations with all our loved ones. 

Toni I bet that bike ride was great! and a home town celebration reminds me of our time on the ranch.. the whole town would come out for a huge pot luck and fireworks celebration.. it was always so much fun


----------



## Ronie

britgirl said:


> No, I don't think so, but it is not impossible for a Briton. . I told my DH before we got married that I would not do so.
> 
> Sue


I can understand that! I couldn't change my citizenship either..


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> What a beautiful church, Norma. Is she a pianist? I surely hope that you will feel good enough to go hear her.
> 
> Norma, I hope that you do feel better soon. Please don't worry about making sure you respond to all our comments. Take care of yourself. Praying for you.
> 
> We didn't do alot yesterday. We went garage saling and I spent some time puzzling. We had a special supper and played games after. Very relaxing. Not sure what will happen today. Church this morning. Planning on a bit more knitting than yesterday.
> 
> Today-wildflowers on the trail


What beautiful flowers!


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. My darling MIL is back home again and had no idea that she had been in two different hospitals in the last few days. Her arm and hand is all bruised where they did blood tests. We saw her again today and she is looking quite a lot better so that is a relief. Still none the wiser what's going on with her. 💞


Is there someone you can ask- or is it patient confidentiality issues?


----------



## Ronie

Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


Oh my gosh Norma I am sorry... I think finding out what is causing so much pain and distress is so hard on a person.. once you find the diagnosis then you can work on making sure you feel better  I really bothers me when you read about diets and they all say eat more fiber!! and snack on Peanuts or Almonds.. all of which I cannot eat.. I know a little about Crohns and I know the diet is strict but you will feel so much better!!


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Smiles for all my friends here. 💞


And a mouth now almost full of teeth- just the molars to go presumably!


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade, followed by Jackson's birthday celebration.


They also bring smiles to one's face!


----------



## Ronie

Bev those pictures are beautiful!! I love Mountain Columbine!! I had some Honey Locus trees that had some of it growing in them.. I just love how they look.. almost like porcelain and how they make themselves comfortable any where they want!! except in my planters..  I have moved the planters yesterday in hopes that they will do better 

Ros I am glad you MIL is back home.. I hope she is comfortable


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> Two more to look at, also very peaceful and quiet and beutifully kept. ...the mix of nationalities...


It is heartening to know that the grounds are so well kept, isn't it? Shows some recognition of their role.
I think that most, if not all, of the Allied cemeteries have that kind of mix. There are a few cemeteries from countries that weren't officially part of the war - I seem to recall a Czechoslovakian one near Vimy - & judging by the number of graves, I don't think that many of their soldiers survived.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> ... I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days...


Very sorry to hear of your pain & discomfort, Norma.
I hope that you feel well enough to go to the concert.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Today-wildflowers on the trail


Lovely 
And to think some people treat them as weeds.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...My darling MIL is back home again...looking quite a lot better ..Still none the wiser what's going on with her.


Glad that she is feeling better but I hope that they figure things out soon - very worrisome.


----------



## Ronie

Normaedern said:


> Ros the 4th. of July must be bittersweet for you. {{{hugs}}


I'm sorry that it is a hard time for you! My Mom passed at Thanksgiving and there are years that are hard for me too.. I hope today is a better day for you


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. My darling MIL is back home again and had no idea that she had been in two different hospitals in the last few days. Her arm and hand is all bruised where they did blood tests. We saw her again today and she is looking quite a lot better so that is a relief. Still none the wiser what's going on with her. 💞


It is good to hear that at least she is well enough to be back at home.


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, which RMT cloth pattern is this one (the Bunny and the Flower)?...


It is April:
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/
March is quite nice, too:
http://thedomesticdash.com/march-2015-rmt/


----------



## Ronie

Oh I love all the pictures of all the beautiful grandchildren!! They bring back such sweet memories of when mine were small


----------



## linda09

RosD said:


> Smiles for all my friends here. 💞


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade, followed by Jackson's birthday celebration.


Happy Birthday, Jackson. A big cake for a BIG (in his own mind, I'm sure) boy.


----------



## Ronie

I made it finally through all the posts!!!

We had a wonderful 4th of July... after doing yard work all day.. (very enjoyable ) we had a great BBQ with my son and his GF and her brother.. We made up a nice plate of everything and sent it over to her parents house.. (her mom is one who never leaves the house  I don't know the story but try to be supportive )
After we ate we set off the fireworks we all bought and watched the ones the town set off.. we had to put Kiwi up after just a few... she got a bit aggressive with them LOL I think it was because of the extra people around.. she was showboating a little 
I couldn't find my cat I meant to put her in the bathroom.. she hid faster than I was able to get to her  We just left all the bedroom and office doors open and she was sitting in the middle of the family room when I got up this morning .. 
It was such a fun evening... We even got my daughter on the phone we put on the speaker part and it was almost like she was here.. lots of laughing and good food.. with family.. it doesn't get much better than that.. plus the weather was beautiful..


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> It is April:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/
> March is quite nice, too:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/march-2015-rmt/


I really l like the march one!!!


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Looks great Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
So glad to have Foolish Hearts finally blocked.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Lovely Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
It creates a lovely soft fabric.


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Beautiful Foolish Heart wrap Jane and beautiful Tango of course!!!! 💞


Thank you, Ros 
... on both counts


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> It is heartening to know that the grounds are so well kept, isn't it? Shows some recognition of their role.
> I think that most, if not all, of the Allied cemeteries have that kind of mix. There are a few cemeteries from countries that weren't officially part of the war - I seem to recall a Czechoslovakian one near Vimy - & judging by the number of graves, I don't think that many of their soldiers survived.


I wanted to see the landscape for myself and many of the British cemetaries are sited close to where the soldiers fell. After seeing for myself, I felt it a miracle that anyone survived. It is good to see that they are remembered and that respect is shown in the way those cemetaries are maintained. We also went to Ieper (Ypres) for the daily ceremony at the Menen Gate - simple, dignified and touching. I knew something about the ceremony beforehand but hadn't realised that each evening a particular soldier is chosen to be remembered. On the evening we were there it was a Scot. There was a short recap of his life and service and a piper played a lament. School parties also have the opportunity of laying a wreath in remembrance of ex pupils of their schools.
Yes, it was heart wrenching but also uplifting to see that everyday that little ceremony stops the traffic and hundreds of people of so many nationalities gather to say, "We will remember them."


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Smiles for all my friends here. 💞


Smiling back


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade, followed by Jackson's birthday celebration.


Thank for sharing, Sue. Definitely 4th of July garb!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> Jane that turned out beautiful!! is this your back yard?? how nice to have such a beautiful view


Thank you, Ronie 
Yes - this is my Newfoundland backdrop for my pics. In France, I have flowers, here I have evergreens.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> I really l like the march one!!!


I do, too. I am thinking of doing another one because I gave this one away.


----------



## tamarque

So great that people are being able to work and play outdoors this weekend. Looks like we have one of those days around me right now. Not yesterday with on/off rain all day.

Glad for the family get togethers that were/are fun.

Ros--what is happening to your MIL is such a grief and so frustrating for the family trying to deal with an unknown. Do hope for improvement.

Called my friend and arranged a date to deliver the sweater--in about 2 weeks will take a few days for a visit. Excited to see it on her--and fearful for it not fitting right.



Thanks to all who complimented my new niece and gd. We think they are beautiful children, too and very loving.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> I wanted to see the landscape for myself and many of the British cemetaries are sited close to where the soldiers fell. After seeing for myself, I felt it a miracle that anyone survived. It is good to see that they are remembered and that respect is shown in the way those cemetaries are maintained. We also went to Ieper (Ypres) for the daily ceremony at the Menen Gate - simple, dignified and touching. I knew something about the ceremony beforehand but hadn't realised that each evening a particular soldier is chosen to be remembered. On the evening we were there it was a Scot. There was a short recap of his life and service and a piper played a lament. School parties also have the opportunity of laying a wreath in remembrance of ex pupils of their schools.
> Yes, it was heart wrenching but also uplifting to see that everyday that little ceremony stops the traffic and hundreds of people of so many nationalities gather to say, "We will remember them."


 I wish these ceremonies also focused on the human waste in war--for both the surviving as well as the killed. WWII killed 58,000 Americans counted on the battlefield. (I don't know the numbers from other countries). This ignores all those who died when returning home from the wounds, both mental as well as physical. It ignores all the PTSD which was not acknowledged from the WWI, WWII and the Korean wars. And clearly the western countries do not recognize the 30 MILLION Russians who perished in WWII. It might be a bit different in the European country's commentary. I wish that the focus was Making War No More.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> Yes - this is my Newfoundland backdrop for my pics. In France, I have flowers, here I have evergreens.


And it's beautiful in both places!


----------



## eshlemania

linda09 said:


> Two more to look at, also very peaceful and quiet and beutifully kept.


So nice Linda to see the graves so well kept. Thanks for sharing a bit of your time.

So sorry you had a hard time yesterday, Ros. It's so hard when those we love pass on. Thanks for the Jackson pictures. 

Sue, thanks for the pictures of your Jackson and GD. Looks like all had fun. 

Jane, love the Kimono Shrug. I printed off the Road Less Traveled. There were 11 pages. Haven't worked through it yet. I will probably make one regular, then add lace in the second one.

So glad you are enjoying my pictures. Thanks all.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Gridwork by Janelle Martin
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gridwork-2
> 
> Cartouche Shawl by Janelle Martin
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTcartouche.php
> 
> Kimono Shrug Model 1 by Sonia Cammarata
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kimono-shrug-model-1
> 
> Orange infinity scarf by Sonia Cammarata
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orange-infinity-scarf


Nice patterns, Jane. Really like the Cartouche shawl. The Infinity scarf looks like a good one to do for the craft tables.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> It is April:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-april-2015/
> March is quite nice, too:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/march-2015-rmt/


Glad you posted these 2 months. They are pretty nice. May even get me back into doing a few more.


----------



## britgirl

Just got a PMD from Admin that my Lace Party was split up. Here is the new link. Seems like they are a little behind.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347294-1.html

Sue


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> I wish these ceremonies also focused on the human waste in war--for both the surviving as well as the killed. WWII killed 58,000 Americans counted on the battlefield. (I don't know the numbers from other countries). This ignores all those who died when returning home from the wounds, both mental as well as physical. It ignores all the PTSD which was not acknowledged from the WWI, WWII and the Korean wars. And clearly the western countries do not recognize the 30 MILLION Russians who perished in WWII. It might be a bit different in the European country's commentary. I wish that the focus was Making War No More.


I agree with your sentiments, Tanya. I will say though the underlying theme of much that we saw was that we must remember so that we do not let it happen again - idealistic, maybe, but we have to try. Also, most of the museums ran film footage of survivors talking about their experiences and how their lives were affected afterwards. While bravery of troops was celebrated, at no time did we feel that war was being glorified. A lot of the museums had worked hard to put faces to some of those soldiers, giving the background of their families as well as the parts they played in the battles they fought in.
Another strong theme was how local populations were affected and what they went through to rebuild after the wars.
For the most part I was impressed with how information was presented.
I do agree that PTSD was not recognised at the time but then it was just not understood. I hope understanding is improving but as always, it is a slow process.


----------



## KittyChris

tamarque said:


> Nice patterns, Jane. Really like the Cartouche shawl. The Infinity scarf looks like a good one to do for the craft tables.


I love the patterning in he Cartouche shawl, but I don't like triangular shawls. :-( I also like the Kimono shrug. 
Tanya, I'm really glad that you had such a great experience this time at your DDs get together. So good to hear and see the happy cousins" 😄💖

Toni, love your cowl. It looks perfect.

Linda, so nice of you to share pics of your travels.

Bev, love your pictures too, and like Ronie I love the columbine. And I am also saddened to hear of the loss of your friend but almost glad it was fast.

Norma, I am so sorry to hear that you have been in so much discomfort and that it could be Crohn's disease. Take care of yourself. I do hope you were able to make it to DGDs concert.


----------



## KittyChris

I'd also like to add that I had a nice weekend at my sisters. There were clouds at times yesterday with a few sprinkles later afternoon, but it was mostly sunny and I got some color to my skin. We went outside and just watched fireworks that assorted neighbors were firing. Some of them did very nice shows. On the other hand now that I'm home, one of my cats must have been so frightened by fireworks last night that while he ran up to greet me, he promptly ran just as fast to hide in the bathroom. I gave them all some treats so he would come out of hiding. Then they ate a little and went outside. He came back in with me after I put up some bird food and has been glued to my side since.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> I agree with your sentiments, Tanya. I will say though the underlying theme of much that we saw was that we must remember so that we do not let it happen again - idealistic, maybe, but we have to try. Also, most of the museums ran film footage of survivors talking about their experiences and how their lives were affected afterwards. While bravery of troops was celebrated, at no time did we feel that war was being glorified. A lot of the museums had worked hard to put faces to some of those soldiers, giving the background of their families as well as the parts they played in the battles they fought in.
> Another strong theme was how local populations were affected and what they went through to rebuild after the wars.
> For the most part I was impressed with how information was presented.
> I do agree that PTSD was not recognised at the time but then it was just not understood. I hope understanding is improving but as always, it is a slow process.


I appreciate you sharing these notes Linda. I think the European style is not exactly the same as in the US where every war movie I grew up with celebrated he-man individualism and nationalistic patriotism. War was messy and people died but it was glorified and still is. Viet Nam kind of broke that and the media responded by cutting out news of the demonstrations and independent reporting. Today we still see this glorification with yellow ribbons and flag waving and the same black out of contradictory news in the mass media. The underground press which developed during Viet Nam and the Civil Rights Movement has morphed into independent media online which is the only place you can get a picture of reality. And war is not glorified with this reporting.


----------



## britgirl

Toni, glad you got to have a nice bike ride and then celebrate yesterday.

Sue


TLL said:


> That is a great little baby jacket, Pam!
> 
> Thank you, Melanie.
> 
> It sounds like you have had a very nice day.
> 
> My DH and I went for a bike ride today. It was a gorgeous day to put on a few miles then stop in on the hometown celebration for their traditional chicken BBQ.


----------



## sisu

I just wrote responses to,all that was going on since last I wrote and instead of pressing the copy button, I pressed the cut button. So just know that I enjoyed all the pictures and send hugs to all who need them!

Chris your kitty is so cute and obviously very happy to have you home!

I am making some progress on the Madryn - now up to row 7 on chart 4, the 2nd repeat.


----------



## britgirl

Are these all the Commonwealth cemeteries? Many years ago, as a child, I visited several war cemeteries in Papua/New Guinea, and even now I remember how immaculately they were kept. The sheer enormity of the numbers resting there became apparent as you saw row upon row of headstones.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Two more to look at, also very peaceful and quiet and beutifully kept. This is Tyne Cot Cemetary. We visited several WW1 sites while giving thanks that our grandfathers returned, though not unscathed. What struck me, apart from the horrific numbers and the unnamed gravestones was the mix of nationalities - English next to New Zealander, next to Welsh, next to Australian, next to Scots, next to Canadian and so on. There are some cemetaries where you get more of a block of one nationality but that is usually where a particular regiment got hit hard.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Are these all the Commonwealth cemeteries? Many years ago, as a child, I visited several war cemeteries in Papua/New Guinea, and even now I remember how immaculately they were kept. The sheer enormity of the numbers resting there became apparent as you saw row upon row of headstones.
> 
> Sue


I am a bit uncertain as to how Papuans were involved in WWll- did the Australians conscript them to fight- or did the Japanese get that far south?


----------



## Ronie

sisu said:


> I just wrote responses to,all that was going on since last I wrote and instead of pressing the copy button, I pressed the cut button. So just know that I enjoyed all the pictures and send hugs to all who need them!
> 
> Chris your kitty is so cute and obviously very happy to have you home!
> 
> I am making some progress on the Madryn - now up to row 7 on chart 4, the 2nd repeat.


Oh Caryn that is just what I did yesterday!! so frustrating... and then I am sure I missed someone when I was trying to catch up.. LOL


----------



## tamarque

Caryn--know that frustration all too well. But we know your heart is with us.

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## eshlemania

Lovely kitty, Chris.  Our kitties are always frightened of the fireworks. Especially since they were upstairs when our house was hit by lightening.

We are going to the fireworks tonight. Our favorite place scheduled them for tonight. Not sure why, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Ronie

Chris he missed you terribly.. and needed you when all the racket was going on.. maybe he just needs a little tlc today and maybe he wants to make sure you are ok too  what a sweet looking kitty 

Tanya it was recognized and treated in those wars too.. it was just called "Shell Shock" that's all.. we do have a better understanding of it all now and it is treated more aggressively but our weapons are much more destructive and these wars are getting worse and worse with each one  I wish it would all end too.. 

I was getting some tea today.. a new jug and I was having issues with the spouty thing and I then had to pull it out of the fridge to use it and when I went to put it back in the fridge it slipped right out of my hands and landed on my foot!! glass everywhere and tea.. thank goodness we don't drink sweet tea.. that would take a month to get off the floor... but my foot got cut up a little, nothing feels broken and I can walk on it!! thank goodness... so now I am out of a tea jug  we will have to look for another one.. I will not go with the cheapest there is.. the reason it was so slippery is because the glass was smooth.. the water jug we have (use to be my tea jug) has a print on it.. that print gives just enough traction.. also this thing hit my foot and it should of never broke.. so it was cheap glass too.. Oh well as long as I can work tomorrow I'll survive LOL 

I got a little bit of knitting done.. then my brother from Arizona called and we had a nice chat.. I hope to get some more knitting done in a bit.. our nice weather from yesterday is gone! we are cooler with some nasty wind.. that fog is just sitting out there waiting to attack!! LOL

Enjoy the rest of your weekend all.. I'll try to keep caught up this week...


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Chris he missed you terribly.. and needed you when all the racket was going on.. maybe he just needs a little tlc today and maybe he wants to make sure you are ok too  what a sweet looking kitty
> 
> Tanya it was recognized and treated in those wars too.. it was just called "Shell Shock" that's all.. we do have a better understanding of it all now and it is treated more aggressively but our weapons are much more destructive and these wars are getting worse and worse with each one  I wish it would all end too..
> 
> I was getting some tea today.. a new jug and I was having issues with the spouty thing and I then had to pull it out of the fridge to use it and when I went to put it back in the fridge it slipped right out of my hands and landed on my foot!! glass everywhere and tea.. thank goodness we don't drink sweet tea.. that would take a month to get off the floor... but my foot got cut up a little, nothing feels broken and I can walk on it!! thank goodness... so now I am out of a tea jug  we will have to look for another one.. I will not go with the cheapest there is.. the reason it was so slippery is because the glass was smooth.. the water jug we have (use to be my tea jug) has a print on it.. that print gives just enough traction.. also this thing hit my foot and it should of never broke.. so it was cheap glass too.. Oh well as long as I can work tomorrow I'll survive LOL
> 
> I got a little bit of knitting done.. then my brother from Arizona called and we had a nice chat.. I hope to get some more knitting done in a bit.. our nice weather from yesterday is gone! we are cooler with some nasty wind.. that fog is just sitting out there waiting to attack!! LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend all.. I'll try to keep caught up this week...


Except before that it was called 'desertion' and men were shot for that one.


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> I love the patterning in he Cartouche shawl, but I don't like triangular shawls. :-( I also like the Kimono shrug.
> 
> Tanya, I'm really glad that you had such a great experience this time at your DDs get together. So good to hear and see the happy cousins" 😄...........
> 
> I always love being with my family. It is just my kids that treat me so rotten and get off on being that way. It was so painful seeing my gd who wouldn't even say hello. I had it and pulled her mother aside and told her how hurtful it is for me that I am prevented from having a relationship with my gd. And that she lets my son bully her into not talking to me. She told me that my gd still plays with the cat I made her when she was 1 yrs old and I pointed out to her that I no longer knit/crochet for her since my son told me not to make any more things. The mother said she didn't know. This woman, altho pleasant, is a mess and hasn't a clue. I asked her to be aware and to change how she behaves toward me with my gd. It was difficult as she broke down and cried and I was on the verge of tears telling her how hurtful it was to me. Well, she did respond and got my gd to take a picture with me and let me read her a story and hug her. That was such a big thing. The child is so tied to her parents that she does nothing without their direction. I have never seen a child so constricted but the mother was raised like this, too, and that is why she is to timid socially and has no clue how to be different. I am hoping to see a bit of change in the near future and that she will listen to my suggestions. Her mother is like that, too, and has no inner means to deal with losing her husband. This is like scary stuff. I fear for my gd and her ability to develop any independence and confidence in life. Other than that, the afternoon was wonderful and everyone was thrilled to finally meet the new baby and see the parents and it was a joyous and hopeful gathering. Generally we are a very open, sharing and gregarious group that looks to be supportive and welcoming. Getting together is always special, particularly now that we have been losing people. It was a very good experience.


----------



## britgirl

Norma, sorry that you have been having such a rough time. Hopefully if you have a diagnosis then some relief and treatment will be forthcoming.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> DGD is playing in a concert this evening here http://penllyn.com/1/gallery/clynog/1.html
> 
> I am hoping to manage to go. I have only been out of the house to the Dr for ten days. I have had inflammation of the bowel and have been in a lot of pain. I am sure I have missed things so please forgive me if I have. Everything has been a bit of a blur. I have a tentative diagnosis of Crohn's disease.
> The concert is a mystery as DGS not to know what she is playing but just turn up and play :roll:


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Chris he missed you terribly.. and needed you when all the racket was going on.. maybe he just needs a little tlc today and maybe he wants to make sure you are ok too  what a sweet looking kitty
> 
> Tanya it was recognized and treated in those wars too.. it was just called "Shell Shock" that's all.. we do have a better understanding of it all now and it is treated more aggressively but our weapons are much more destructive and these wars are getting worse and worse with each one  I wish it would all end too..
> 
> I was getting some tea today.. a new jug and I was having issues with the spouty thing and I then had to pull it out of the fridge to use it and when I went to put it back in the fridge it slipped right out of my hands and landed on my foot!! glass everywhere and tea.. thank goodness we don't drink sweet tea.. that would take a month to get off the floor... but my foot got cut up a little, nothing feels broken and I can walk on it!! thank goodness... so now I am out of a tea jug  we will have to look for another one.. I will not go with the cheapest there is.. the reason it was so slippery is because the glass was smooth.. the water jug we have (use to be my tea jug) has a print on it.. that print gives just enough traction.. also this thing hit my foot and it should of never broke.. so it was cheap glass too.. Oh well as long as I can work tomorrow I'll survive LOL
> 
> I got a little bit of knitting done.. then my brother from Arizona called and we had a nice chat.. I hope to get some more knitting done in a bit.. our nice weather from yesterday is gone! we are cooler with some nasty wind.. that fog is just sitting out there waiting to attack!! LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend all.. I'll try to keep caught up this week...


Yes, I do recall the phrase 'shell shock.' However, when he men came home there was no support. Alcoholism rates were high as well as acting out abusively. People suffering from the war were basically left alone to figure their own way forward.

The weapons of war are getting more and more dangerous, but the reality is that better head and body gear are preventing outright deaths but doing nothing for the peripheral injuries that leave people without limbs or paralyzed. Also, the chemical and bio weaponry of war is much more sinister and the resulting long term, chronic conditions are more severe. War is hell and there is no other way to speak of it.

Hope your injury from the broken glass is not severe.


----------



## britgirl

A lot of them helped the Australian troops. Yes, the Japanese got to the Kokoda trail, not too far from Port Moresby before being pushed back. This was the closest that they got to Australia. There was a lot of fighting there.

Sue quote=Lurker 2]I am a bit uncertain as to how Papuans were involved in WWll- did the Australians conscript them to fight- or did the Japanese get that far south?[/quote]


----------



## britgirl

Ronie, sorry about your little accident. Hope your foot isn't bothering you at all.
Sue


Ronie said:


> Chris he missed you terribly.. and needed you when all the racket was going on.. maybe he just needs a little tlc today and maybe he wants to make sure you are ok too  what a sweet looking kitty
> 
> Tanya it was recognized and treated in those wars too.. it was just called "Shell Shock" that's all.. we do have a better understanding of it all now and it is treated more aggressively but our weapons are much more destructive and these wars are getting worse and worse with each one  I wish it would all end too..
> 
> I was getting some tea today.. a new jug and I was having issues with the spouty thing and I then had to pull it out of the fridge to use it and when I went to put it back in the fridge it slipped right out of my hands and landed on my foot!! glass everywhere and tea.. thank goodness we don't drink sweet tea.. that would take a month to get off the floor... but my foot got cut up a little, nothing feels broken and I can walk on it!! thank goodness... so now I am out of a tea jug  we will have to look for another one.. I will not go with the cheapest there is.. the reason it was so slippery is because the glass was smooth.. the water jug we have (use to be my tea jug) has a print on it.. that print gives just enough traction.. also this thing hit my foot and it should of never broke.. so it was cheap glass too.. Oh well as long as I can work tomorrow I'll survive LOL
> 
> I got a little bit of knitting done.. then my brother from Arizona called and we had a nice chat.. I hope to get some more knitting done in a bit.. our nice weather from yesterday is gone! we are cooler with some nasty wind.. that fog is just sitting out there waiting to attack!! LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend all.. I'll try to keep caught up this week...


----------



## sisu

Ronie said:


> Oh Caryn that is just what I did yesterday!! so frustrating... and then I am sure I missed someone when I was trying to catch up.. LOL


Well, glad to know I'm not the only one! Sorry to hear about you accident. Could have been worse - glad your foot seems okay!


----------



## britgirl

Cute pics. Hope he is over teething for now. Also hope your MIL is doing better.

Sue



RosD said:


> Smiles for all my friends here. 💞


----------



## sisu

tamarque said:


> Caryn--know that frustration all too well. But we know your heart is with us.
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend.


Thanks Tanya.


----------



## britgirl

Ronnie, I am glad you put a name to one of the flowers.

Bev, those pics of the wildflowers were lovely. I was wondering if the last one was of trillium, maybe. I use to belong to a Garden club about 20 years ago and knew so many plant names, but have forgotten so many now.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Bev those pictures are beautiful!! I love Mountain Columbine!! I had some Honey Locus trees that had some of it growing in them.. I just love how they look.. almost like porcelain and how they make themselves comfortable any where they want!! except in my planters..  I have moved the planters yesterday in hopes that they will do better
> 
> Ros I am glad you MIL is back home.. I hope she is comfortable


----------



## sisu

eshlemania said:


> Lovely kitty, Chris.  Our kitties are always frightened of the fireworks. Especially since they were upstairs when our house was hit by lightening.
> 
> We are going to the fireworks tonight. Our favorite place scheduled them for tonight. Not sure why, but looking forward to it.


Was it rainy last night? It was here, but they still held them. They showed people on the local news sitting and watching with umbrellas. Hope you enjoy the ones tonight and that it is good weather! And hope your kitties are in a safe place


----------



## TLL

What an eye opening experience for you, Linda. I am grateful also that your grandparents returned from WWI.

Norma, I hope you can figure out what foods are aggravating you and get your Crohn's under control soon. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I'm also pleased for you and hope everyone had a great 4th July. It was my Mum 's birthday and it really hit me hard yesterday, some years I'm not so bad but I just couldn't stop crying. Then every now and then I thought of lots of people celebrating the 4th July and my Mums birthday at the same time. It did make me smile. 💞


I am glad you could find a way to smile and remember at the same time. 

Thank you about the cowl.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> And it's beautiful in both places!


A different kind of beauty from one to the other.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...I printed off the Road Less Traveled. ...I will probably make one regular, then add lace in the second one...


I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Smiles for all my friends here. 💞


And water! 

I am hoping they can help your MIL soon also.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my GKs enjoying a snow cone at the end of their parade, followed by Jackson's birthday celebration.


What a fun day!


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Just got a PMD from Admin that my Lace Party was split up. Here is the new link. Seems like they are a little behind...


The split always happens a couple of weeks after we've gone to a new Party - which is why we needn't worry about the high page count.


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...I don't like triangular shawls...


I am not so fussy about them either. You can always add a 3rd panel if you see one that you really like.


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...has been glued to my side since.


He loves you & missed you!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ... but my foot got cut up a little, nothing feels broken and I can walk on it!! ...


I hope that your foot is okay for work - or not - if you would rather have some time with your feet propped up & your knitting in your hands.


----------



## britgirl

Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.


Is this for the advent scarf Party? Good start.


----------



## britgirl

Yes. Was wondering if you would guess. I thought I would try and knit it beforehand. I have always found them too wide for me, so I have done all the calculations for doing a 3/4 width version, and that's what this is. on my iPad the pic looked ok, but on here it looks like it is a bit blurry.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Is this for the advent scarf Party? Good start.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sue


Looks good, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...I have always found them too wide for me, so I have done all the calculations for doing a 3/4 width version...


I used lace weight for the one that I did last year. I wondered if I had added to the width last year but I don't see anything to that effect in my notes.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I hope that your foot is okay for work - or not - if you would rather have some time with your feet propped up & your knitting in your hands.


But NO pain drugs!!!


----------



## TLL

I loved your nature flower photos, Bev!


----------



## TLL

Thanks for some great patterns, Jane. I love how the cables interweave on the Cartouche shawl.

I am not particularly crazy about triangle shawls either, but smaller versions do make nice scarves.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sue


It looks like fun, Sue!!!


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> I hope that your foot is okay for work - or not - if you would rather have some time with your feet propped up & your knitting in your hands.


It was nice to be able to sit and not feel like I should be doing something.. but after about an hour or so I felt fine and got some house work done!! I just got lucky.. I am sure that if it hit the toes I would be in some serious trouble..


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> But NO pain drugs!!!


This is true!!! LOL luckily I don't need any


----------



## Ronie

britgirl said:


> Ronnie, I am glad you put a name to one of the flowers.
> 
> Bev, those pics of the wildflowers were lovely. I was wondering if the last one was of trillium, maybe. I use to belong to a Garden club about 20 years ago and knew so many plant names, but have forgotten so many now.
> 
> Sue


your welcome! I hate it when I have to search my mind for something that use to be so obvious to me. I think your minds forget things we don't focus on any more.. I am sure that they would of come back to you 

Your sample is looking really nice.. It was fun making the advent scarf last year..


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie, so glad your foot is pretty ok. It could have been much worse.

Sue, I don't know what the name of the last wildflower is. But I do know what a trillium is. Here's a picture of a trillium I got from a neighboring woods we walk in from time to time. I cna't find it tonight. I will look tomorrow and post then.

Fireworks were great. Kitties were fine when we got home.

Sue, love your start on the Advent scarf. Looks great!


----------



## TLL

I'm glad your foot is ok, Ronie.  Darn! Does this mean you have to go to work to tomorrow instead of staying home an knitting? 

Happy Snuggle Time with your kitty, Chris.  I think he missed you.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Are these all the Commonwealth cemeteries? Many years ago, as a child, I visited several war cemeteries in Papua/New Guinea, and even now I remember how immaculately they were kept. The sheer enormity of the numbers resting there became apparent as you saw row upon row of headstones.
> 
> Sue


They are , yes. I'm not quite certain of the wording but I think originally it was either the British or Commonwealth War Graves Commission which set up and maintained them but it has morphed into the International War Graves Commission. The American families were given a choice of either repatriating their family member or have them buried in France where they were gathered into specfic cemetaries rather than the British way of burying soldiers in smaller (?) cemetaries close to where they fell. What is particularly upsetting in the British/ Commonwealth cemetaries is that families were given the choice of adding a few words to the base of the stone. Often they chose from suggested phrases, I think, or quotes from the Bible but there also are many that are much more personal .
One cemetary completely broke me up. It is at Etaples and is is close to the area where wounded soldiers were hospitalised for treatment. Many died of their wounds or disease, which also claimed many of those who were treating them. There are all nationalities here from the British Commonwealth and also Germans. But this place is close to the Channel and all the British are buried facing home, just across that strip of water. So near yet so far - heartbreaking.

You can probably see that the places we visited made a very strong impression on me. I am sorry if I'm going on about it a bit too much for some of you. I will get back to the knitting, I promise.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> Chris he missed you terribly.. and needed you when all the racket was going on.. maybe he just needs a little tlc today and maybe he wants to make sure you are ok too  what a sweet looking kitty
> 
> Tanya it was recognized and treated in those wars too.. it was just called "Shell Shock" that's all.. we do have a better understanding of it all now and it is treated more aggressively but our weapons are much more destructive and these wars are getting worse and worse with each one  I wish it would all end too..
> 
> I was getting some tea today.. a new jug and I was having issues with the spouty thing and I then had to pull it out of the fridge to use it and when I went to put it back in the fridge it slipped right out of my hands and landed on my foot!! glass everywhere and tea.. thank goodness we don't drink sweet tea.. that would take a month to get off the floor... but my foot got cut up a little, nothing feels broken and I can walk on it!! thank goodness... so now I am out of a tea jug  we will have to look for another one.. I will not go with the cheapest there is.. the reason it was so slippery is because the glass was smooth.. the water jug we have (use to be my tea jug) has a print on it.. that print gives just enough traction.. also this thing hit my foot and it should of never broke.. so it was cheap glass too.. Oh well as long as I can work tomorrow I'll survive LOL
> 
> I got a little bit of knitting done.. then my brother from Arizona called and we had a nice chat.. I hope to get some more knitting done in a bit.. our nice weather from yesterday is gone! we are cooler with some nasty wind.. that fog is just sitting out there waiting to attack!! LOL
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend all.. I'll try to keep caught up this week...


Ouch! Take care Ronie


----------



## kaixixang

This may not be the exact color of Trillium...but it is a panel of some.

I got to stop by Super Target and got my LARGE bar of 70% Scharfen Berger Chocolate...it was as subtly fruity as I and my Mom could have hoped for 1 piece of 5 possible chunks (the rest is being held captive until this coming Saturday or longer). :XD: 

The other 2 strengths are 62% in bag and bar, and 99% in bar...they are almost $6 in USD...but you are getting MORE than 3.5 ounces! Happy chocolate fix to me, HAPPY CHOCOLATE FIX TO ME! Not on the high now...but I don't think all y'all will fault me for the memory...and anticipation.


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.

They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.

Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, Norma, I am so glad that you got to go and hear you GD. I bet the accostics were wonderful in that old church. Rest up today and take care.

Thank you, Karen, for the pictures of the trilliums. We got back from the fireworks at 12. I couldn't find a thing.  Your chocolate sounds yummy. 

The wildflowers down in Clifty Falls are different than the ones we have here in north central Indiana. That last picture may have been bluebells. Not sure. I would love to have a wild flower book. Last summer I found a sea shell book at a garage sale. That one is going with me to the ocean. 

Linda, I don't think you are going on and on. We enjoy history and sharing those things that touch us. This obviously touched you and we are privileged that you want to share with us.


----------



## sisu

kaixixang said:


> This may not be the exact color of Trillium...but it is a panel of some.
> 
> I got to stop by Super Target and got my LARGE bar of 70% Scharfen Berger Chocolate...it was as subtly fruity as I and my Mom could have hoped for 1 piece of 5 possible chunks (the rest is being held captive until this coming Saturday or longer). :XD:
> 
> The other 2 strengths are 62% in bag and bar, and 99% in bar...they are almost $6 in USD...but you are getting MORE than 3.5 ounces! Happy chocolate fix to me, HAPPY CHOCOLATE FIX TO ME! Not on the high now...but I don't think all y'all will fault me for the memory...and anticipation.


Yum! I don't know how you can eat only one! 
Those trillium are pretty. We used to have the white ones on our property in NY, but I haven't seen them in NC.


----------



## sisu

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sue


Nice! Pretty lace patterns you have chosen so far.


----------



## sisu

linda09 said:


> You can probably see that the places we visited made a very strong impression on me. I am sorry if I'm going on about it a bit too much for some of you. I will get back to the knitting, I promise.


Linda, it is very interesting to hear about your travels and hear your impressions and how it touched you. It makes it so much more real. I love seeing those wonderful pics. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sisu

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


Sounds wonderful! So glad you got to go and enjoy. Did your gd get to wear the black shawl you made?


----------



## sisu

eshlemania said:


> The wildflowers down in Clifty Falls are different than the ones we have here in north central Indiana. That last picture may have been bluebells. Not sure. I would love to have a wild flower book. Last summer I found a sea shell book at a garage sale. That one is going with me to the ocean.


Glad you got to enjoy your fireworks Bev. 
Those identification books are fun to use. I never had a seashell one!


----------



## britgirl

Not really my choice. I am trying to knit up all 24 days' patterns, so people can choose. It would be very hard to knit all 24 within a two week span, unless you just wanted to continue on, and that would be a really, really long scarf. I have found about 15or 16 days worth of patterns makes for a nice length. I have knit two years scarves now, but what I have done is knit first 15 or 16 days and then begun another one, for which I have chosen half a dozen or so of my favourites from those first patterns and then continued on from Day 16 or 17, thus having knit all 24 patterns and getting a second scarf out of it.

I am trying to knit a little each day whilst trying to finish up my Vampire and working on the Dancing Bees clue.

Sue=sisu]Nice! Pretty lace patterns you have chosen so far.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque

Linda--love your personal sharing. Makes it more real to us. Also, it wakens us to think about things differently, or even learn something new. Sharing your feelings makes you more real to us, too.

Norma--so glad you got to hear the concert. I am sure your being there was as important to your dgd as it was to you. it is so important to support young people in taking on some kind of skill with discipline and music is such a personal thing for you. Happy to be able to support you.

Bev--there are several books on identifying wildflowers and they are pocket size for carrying around. These days I often use the internet, but have a couple of books on the shelves. One is by Euell Gibbons: Stalking the Wild Asparagus. He was instrumental in getting foraging for edible wild plants on the public consciousness. He has several books. The other book I have is from the Peterson Field Guide series: Wildflowers of the Northeastern//North central North America. There is an entire series of these guides. It is organized by flower color so it is best used during flowering season. There are other books available, too. I have a couple on wild mushrooms, too.

Karen--enjoy that chocolate. sounds delicious. Thanx for the trillium pics.

Sue--your new Advent scarf is looking interesting.


----------



## MissMelba

So much activity here  Love to hear about all the goings on.

Glad your foot will be ok Ronie. And too bad about the loss of the tea. I got a chuckle from your comment about sweet tea.

I love that tabby coloring Chris. Your kitty looks content to be by your side. Mine are ok with the noise, surprisingly. But they do stick to me like velcro when I return from a trip.

Sounds like the concert was a wonderful time for you Norma. So nice that you were well enough to go. And I am sure your GD was glad to have you there. I hope you can find some relief from your Crohn's. 

Even a little blurry your Advent scarf has a nice start Sue.

Thanks both Linda and Bev for the travel photos. Nice to see other parts of the world. My next vacation will be to an airshow so any photos are not very scenic. 

I have finished repeat three (of 6 to 8) from clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I might actually finish clue 2 before clue 3 comes out. A first for me! I transferred from the DPN's to a circular last night so less chance of dropping a needle now or of stitches sliding off the end.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque

Chris--somehow I totally missed your post about your kitty. Some of mine were non-plussed about storms or thunder, but my last one was terrified of it. And we also know that our cats are not detached from us. They love us and need us as much as we love and need them. When we leave them, they can be lonely and feel abandoned. One of my cats would boycott me when I left her for a few days. Once she abandoned my bed which was her spot. Little stinker could hold onto grudges for a long time. I had to bring her into my bedroom and talk to her, telling her to get over herself and to come back. Believe it or not, she then began to take over my bed again. She really needed reassuring and comforting.


----------



## Ronie

Norma that is great that you were able to go!! how wonderful to see her up there playing her heart out 

Karen your chocolates sound wonderful.. my chocolate comes in the form of an energy bar!!! LOL I get into trouble with the real thing.. although I have very fond memories.. some times hubby will stop at the fudge shop when we are out of town and we will get a chunk to share.. right now we have a birthday cake to finish and since it was for the dog it is vanilla and not chocolate.. hubby is not happy with the vanilla he is more of a chocoholic than me.. hard to believe..but true 

Sue I agree that the advent scarfs can get pretty long if you do to many days.. I gave mine to my sister and so now I need to make another one .. all this talk about 'Christmas in July' makes me think maybe it would be a good time to pull that pattern out and go for another one.. I like them thin too.. they are more sporty than warm.. 

Melanie it sounds like it is moving right along for you! it sounds like you are doing a large one! I'd love to see your progress photos.. a lot of our 'outings' when we were kids were to Air Shows.. I was actually able to see "Moffit Field" from my back yard.. that is in Mountain View CA and very big military town.. and one of my first of spending time with my hubby was at a air show.. he got me and my daughter up on a platform to get the best view of the Harrier taking off.. the whole platform shook!! back in those days my husband did a lot of functions setting up sound stages.. gosh I wish we had that kind of energy now!! 

I have an early day today.. yay dinner with hubby tonight and tomorrow night!! then I'm back to nights.. but that means I get coffee with my son on those days!! YAY its a win win... I hope you all have a wonderful day! it is 60 degrees out and only 6:40am! I hope that means it will be warm on the bridge today  Oh and the foot is great!! I'm going to wear heavy socks so it is cushioned well.. and keep the bandaid's on  it feels great.. I really dodged a bullet there...


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> So much activity here  Love to hear about all the goings on.
> 
> Glad your foot will be ok Ronie. And too bad about the loss of the tea. I got a chuckle from your comment about sweet tea.
> 
> I love that tabby coloring Chris. Your kitty looks content to be by your side. Mine are ok with the noise, surprisingly. But they do stick to me like velcro when I return from a trip.
> 
> Sounds like the concert was a wonderful time for you Norma. So nice that you were well enough to go. And I am sure your GD was glad to have you there. I hope you can find some relief from your Crohn's.
> 
> Even a little blurry your Advent scarf has a nice start Sue.
> 
> Thanks both Linda and Bev for the travel photos. Nice to see other parts of the world. My next vacation will be to an airshow so any photos are not very scenic.
> 
> I have finished repeat three (of 6 to 8) from clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I might actually finish clue 2 before clue 3 comes out. A first for me! I transferred from the DPN's to a circular last night so less chance of dropping a needle now or of stitches sliding off the end.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> Melanie


Well done, Melanie! I hope to get to my Dancing Bees in the next couple of days.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--happy your foot is well. That was a scary event to have happened.

Am currently debating next scarf venture for sale, That Orange Infinity shawl beckons a bit but also thinking of the cable & lace stitch and the leafy one that Ros has shared with us. Am liking the idea of trying them and then doing another fibonacci scarf. Can't do repeats of the same pattern--my neurology rebels.


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Ronie--happy your foot is well. That was a scary event to have happened.
> 
> Am currently debating next scarf venture for sale, That Orange Infinity shawl beckons a bit but also thinking of the cable & lace stitch and the leafy one that Ros has shared with us. Am liking the idea of trying them and then doing another fibonacci scarf. Can't do repeats of the same pattern--my neurology rebels.


LOL... I like that orange one too... I thought it kind of funny that it calls for 2 yds of yarn.. I know that is a typo!! I have yet to repeat a pattern more than once too.. I did do the slippers for the girls this past Christmas.. but I had to change one of them.. just to keep it interesting !! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

* Norma* so glad you managed to get to DGD's concert- and what a magnificent setting it is. 
the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean- which grows very slowly when I am typing with two hands- lost internet connection for a while, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> * Norma* so glad you managed to get to DGD's concert- and what a magnificent setting it is.
> the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean- which grows very slowly when I am typing with two hands- lost internet connection for a while, too.


Me, too, Norma. Julie - that is looking lovely.


----------



## jscaplen

kaixixang said:


> ...HAPPY CHOCOLATE FIX TO ME! Not on the high now...but I don't think all y'all will fault me for the memory...and anticipation.


Well, you get double your money's worth: a high anticipating & then the high when you actually get to savour it.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it...


I am so glad that you made it. I wondered how you had fared!


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> ...the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean...


It is looking marvellous, Julie. Des she know that you are knitting it for her? Can't remember. She will love it, either way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Norma. Julie - that is looking lovely.


Thank you, Pam! It does grow slowly! One really needs bushels of patience with a fine yarn in such a big project- I was never into 3ply knitting when I was growing up- twin sets were the fashion statement back then, and took for ever!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> It is looking marvellous, Julie. Des she know that you are knitting it for her? Can't remember. She will love it, either way.


Thanks Jane! Yes, she is being kept up to speed with it's progress- she bought the wool so is responsible for the colour- which I am enjoying working with!


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> They are , yes. I'm not quite certain of the wording but I think originally it was either the British or Commonwealth War Graves Commission which set up and maintained them but it has morphed into the International War Graves Commission. The American families were given a choice of either repatriating their family member or have them buried in France where they were gathered into specfic cemetaries rather than the British way of burying soldiers in smaller (?) cemetaries close to where they fell. What is particularly upsetting in the British/ Commonwealth cemetaries is that families were given the choice of adding a few words to the base of the stone. Often they chose from suggested phrases, I think, or quotes from the Bible but there also are many that are much more personal .
> One cemetary completely broke me up. It is at Etaples and is is close to the area where wounded soldiers were hospitalised for treatment. Many died of their wounds or disease, which also claimed many of those who were treating them. There are all nationalities here from the British Commonwealth and also Germans. But this place is close to the Channel and all the British are buried facing home, just across that strip of water. So near yet so far - heartbreaking.
> 
> You can probably see that the places we visited made a very strong impression on me. I am sorry if I'm going on about it a bit too much for some of you. I will get back to the knitting, I promise.


The strong impression you received is very understandable. I, for one, am totally ok with you processing with us here. I think I would have been impacted very similarly to how you were.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> The strong impression you received is very understandable. I, for one, am totally ok with you processing with us here. I think I would have been impacted very similarly to how you were.


One image of this whole centenary commemoration that remains with me, is the sea of red poppies around the Tower of London, one for each Commonwealth soldier killed in the 'Great War'. New Zealand's population was minute at the time but thousands of men were lost for Britain, and then there were the outbreaks of Cholera and the Flu Epidemic that took so many lives as well.


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Not really my choice. I am trying to knit up all 24 days' patterns, so people can choose. It would be very hard to knit all 24 within a two week span, unless you just wanted to continue on, and that would be a really, really long scarf. I have found about 15or 16 days worth of patterns makes for a nice length. I have knit two years scarves now, but what I have done is knit first 15 or 16 days and then begun another one, for which I have chosen half a dozen or so of my favourites from those first patterns and then continued on from Day 16 or 17, thus having knit all 24 patterns and getting a second scarf out of it.
> 
> I am trying to knit a little each day whilst trying to finish up my Vampire and working on the Dancing Bees clue.
> 
> Sue=sisu]Nice! Pretty lace patterns you have chosen so far.


[/quote]

It would be ok with me if you just wanted to pick out some of your favorite stitches and we could work with those.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> One image of this whole centenary commemoration that remains with me, is the sea of red poppies around the Tower of London, one for each Commonwealth soldier killed in the 'Great War'. New Zealand's population was minute at the time but thousands of men were lost for Britain, and then there were the outbreaks of Cholera and the Flu Epidemic that took so many lives as well.


That image would be one that remained - a sea of poppies, one for each soldier. Wow!

I am so glad you are enjoying working on your cousin's Guernsey. It is really turning out nice! The stitch definition is perfection. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Norma, enjoy the wonderful memories of the concert last night.  I am so glad you could go. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> That image would be one that remained - a sea of poppies, one for each soldier. Wow!
> 
> I am so glad you are enjoying working on your cousin's Guernsey. It is really turning out nice! The stitch definition is perfection. :thumbup:


There are mistakes, but I am plowing on! I hope she won't be too eagle eyed!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> There are mistakes, but I am plowing on! I hope she won't be too eagle eyed!


My guess is that she will wear it with pride.


----------



## MissMelba

Lurker 2 said:


> * Norma* so glad you managed to get to DGD's concert- and what a magnificent setting it is.
> the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean- which grows very slowly when I am typing with two hands- lost internet connection for a while, too.


Looking good Julie. I was wondering where you were


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> My guess is that she will wear it with pride.


I hope so- she was prepared to invest quite a bit in the yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Julie. I was wondering where you were


It is hard to knit and type! this morning I have only typed!


----------



## jscaplen

I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)

When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


That is a once a year outlay for me. Ah well- can't all have credit cards.


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


Ooh, nice


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, glad to see you back. And your guernsey of wonderful. 

Jane, your yarn just washed away all the mental notes of what I was going to reply to.  Quite lovely.

Ah, Julie, it was you. I love the pictures of the poppies. One for each soldier. Amazing. Heartrending. It is so nice to see them remembered in this way.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ..Jane, your yarn just washed away all the mental notes of what I was going to reply to.  Quite lovely....


I can't wait to meet it in person!
I really have to go on yarn diet now. I had my cart full at KnitPicks but I think that I'll have to wait for the next sale.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Julie, glad to see you back. And your guernsey of wonderful.
> 
> Jane, your yarn just washed away all the mental notes of what I was going to reply to.  Quite lovely.
> 
> Ah, Julie, it was you. I love the pictures of the poppies. One for each soldier. Amazing. Heartrending. It is so nice to see them remembered in this way.


Did also have a couple of busy days for church- a family had literally no money for food- so we had taken supplies round to them- they had gone two days with nothing to eat. Happens occasionally when people have not been able to cope with the high rents and electricity costs in winter. Fortunately they had not been disconnected.
It is a lovely photo of the Duchess- and hard to imagine such massive loss of life.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sue


Very delicate ad pretty.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


Very pleased for you that you managed to get there - and it probably took your mind off your problems a little too. Love watching young performers. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Norma, I am so glad that you got to go and hear you GD. I bet the accostics were wonderful in that old church. Rest up today and take care.
> 
> Thank you, Karen, for the pictures of the trilliums. We got back from the fireworks at 12. I couldn't find a thing.  Your chocolate sounds yummy.
> 
> The wildflowers down in Clifty Falls are different than the ones we have here in north central Indiana. That last picture may have been bluebells. Not sure. I would love to have a wild flower book. Last summer I found a sea shell book at a garage sale. That one is going with me to the ocean.
> 
> Linda, I don't think you are going on and on. We enjoy history and sharing those things that touch us. This obviously touched you and we are privileged that you want to share with us.


Thank you,Bev.


----------



## linda09

sisu said:


> Linda, it is very interesting to hear about your travels and hear your impressions and how it touched you. It makes it so much more real. I love seeing those wonderful pics. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Chris--somehow I totally missed your post about your kitty. Some of mine were non-plussed about storms or thunder, but my last one was terrified of it. And we also know that our cats are not detached from us. They love us and need us as much as we love and need them. When we leave them, they can be lonely and feel abandoned. One of my cats would boycott me when I left her for a few days. Once she abandoned my bed which was her spot. Little stinker could hold onto grudges for a long time. I had to bring her into my bedroom and talk to her, telling her to get over herself and to come back. Believe it or not, she then began to take over my bed again. She really needed reassuring and comforting.


She sounds a real little character, Tanya.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> * Norma* so glad you managed to get to DGD's concert- and what a magnificent setting it is.
> the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean- which grows very slowly when I am typing with two hands- lost internet connection for a while, too.


It is coming on beautifully, Julie.


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> The strong impression you received is very understandable. I, for one, am totally ok with you processing with us here. I think I would have been impacted very similarly to how you were.


Thank you, Toni. But to show we weren't totally immersed in one or other of the 2 World Wars here are a couple of other photos. The harbour is St. Vaast de Hougue and the other is of the oyster beds there.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> One image of this whole centenary commemoration that remains with me, is the sea of red poppies around the Tower of London, one for each Commonwealth soldier killed in the 'Great War'. New Zealand's population was minute at the time but thousands of men were lost for Britain, and then there were the outbreaks of Cholera and the Flu Epidemic that took so many lives as well.


I so agree, Julie. I saw part of that installation, before it was complete and I think that was finally decided us to make the trip we had talked about for years. We also visited the Newfoundland memorial - another tiny population hit hard.


----------



## tamarque

linda09 said:


> She sounds a real little character, Tanya.


She was more than a character. She was my mother--treated me like of her litter. Shadow passed in 2000 and I still miss her.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


Beuatiful colours (top one is my favourite) and I love the quirky names. Happy knitting. Have you projects planned for them?


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


You are my role model for bad--except when I am the teacher.
Those Posh yarns look fabulous and ICE yarns do have some really good ones. I love their Cashmere Silk yarn.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> That image would be one that remained - a sea of poppies, one for each soldier. Wow!
> 
> I am so glad you are enjoying working on your cousin's Guernsey. It is really turning out nice! The stitch definition is perfection. :thumbup:


Here is a little FYI--Poppies grow where there was death. Remember the poem In Flanders Field where Poppies grow........
In homeopathy poppies have lots of death symptoms. Think Opium. I treated a baby with that remedy and it literally brought him to life.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...We also visited the Newfoundland memorial - another tiny population hit hard.


That was the one that I had referred to when you first spoke about your planned trip - Beaumont-Hamel. The Newfoundland regiment (& others - Scottish Highlanders, included) was decimated in a battle plan that was doomed from the start & should never have gone ahead once the communications went awry.
Did you notice the caribou statue there? I might already have mentioned that - it is supposed to be pointed to face Newfoundland & there is another copy of it in a park in St. John's, the capital city, that points toward this one.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> Beuatiful colours (top one is my favourite) and I love the quirky names. Happy knitting. Have you projects planned for them?


Not yet. The top one is 100% silk. I have wanted some more ever since I knit my Mary Lennox shawl back in the fall. I have been promising myself that I would knit some of my mink yarn next to see how it feels & looks when knit up. (Oh, dear, my sins have been multiplying lately.)


----------



## britgirl

Seeing all those poppies would be very touching. I was in London a few years ago on Armistice Day and there was a World War II bomber that flew low over the Thames. It was just after dark and it dropped poppy petals on the Thames as a commemoration. I had been walking along the Embankment, so was right there when it happened. To see all those petals gradually floating down was tremendously moving. I think it is so right to commemorate the loss of all those lives even after all those years.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> One image of this whole centenary commemoration that remains with me, is the sea of red poppies around the Tower of London, one for each Commonwealth soldier killed in the 'Great War'. New Zealand's population was minute at the time but thousands of men were lost for Britain, and then there were the outbreaks of Cholera and the Flu Epidemic that took so many lives as well.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...I love their Cashmere Silk yarn.


Yes, well, that is what I had to get & I couldn't just order more of the blue, i had to get some of the maroon (more of a dull purple) & also more of that baby cotton. The cotton, I can perfectly excuse, though, because I will be gifting the products from it as face cloths. It is so nice & soft.
The rest will surely be gifted, too, because I rarely wear any of the things that I knit.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...To see all those petals gradually floating down was tremendously moving. ..


Oh, my goodness, Sue. I can just imagine. I have tears in my eyes now, thinking of it.


----------



## britgirl

I think I mentioned yesterday of having visited a War Cemetery in Papua/New Guinea. This was in 1956 when I was 11. This is a page from my photo album that I still have. The cemetery was right near the jungle.

The other pic is another one I took around the same time. I sent a copy in to the children's club of the Sydney Morning Herald and felt so proud when I won one Pound. The necklace signified wealth.


These were all from my trusty little box camera in black and white, when you only got eight pics on a roll of film. We are so spoiled now with our digital cameras, cellphone and iPad cameras. 
Sue


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> ...This is a page from my photo album that I still have. The cemetery was right near the jungle.


Very interesting, Sue.


> felt so proud when I won one Pound. The necklace signified wealth.


A prize-winning photographer in our midst! ;-)
I am sure that it was a proud moment for you *and* your parents.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Here is a little FYI--Poppies grow where there was death. Remember the poem In Flanders Field where Poppies grow........
> In homeopathy poppies have lots of death symptoms. Think Opium. I treated a baby with that remedy and it literally brought him to life.


There were poppies growing everywhere in Flanders - they grow in disturbed earth so in field margins for example.


----------



## jscaplen

Here is my May RMT - not as nice as March or June but it makes a nice soft facecloth.


----------



## britgirl

What a beautiful pic. I could see that as a framed painting. It was so fitting that they chose that flower to remember all the war dead. In my youth I could probably have recited all the poem "in Flanders Field". It is such a shame that after all the tremendous loss of life there is still strife throughout the world.

Sue


linda09 said:


> There were poppies growing everywhere in Flanders - they grow in disturbed earth so in field margins for example.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


Oh. My. Goodness. Are they ever pretty! Each and every one of them!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> That was the one that I had referred to when you first spoke about your planned trip - Beaumont-Hamel. The Newfoundland regiment (& others - Scottish Highlanders, included) was decimated in a battle plan that was doomed from the start & should never have gone ahead once the communications went awry.
> Did you notice the caribou statue there? I might already have mentioned that - it is supposed to be pointed to face Newfoundland & there is another copy of it in a park in St. John's, the capital city, that points toward this one.


The caribou is amazing and would be very difficul to miss, Jane.. The little museum there tells the stories of some of the families hit hardest. The original lines of trenches are still to be seen and the most enormous bomb crater. It is a very atmospheric place. We visited at the same time as a party of Scottish school children who had a piper with them to play a lament before they layed a wreath.
Apparently, it was here that the Germans coined the phrase "lions led by donkeys" to describe the troops fighting here. We heard that every tenth man was given a metal disk to wear so that the commanders could keep track of the movement of the troops. You can imagine that in the sunshine they mad.e sitting ducks for thr German snipers who were reduced to tears over the ease with which they picked those men out


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Not yet. The top one is 100% silk. I have wanted some more ever since I knit my Mary Lennox shawl back in the fall. I have been promising myself that I would knit some of my mink yarn next to see how it feels & looks when knit up. (Oh, dear, my sins have been multiplying lately.)


So many ideas, so much yarn, not enough ime and not enough hands.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Seeing all those poppies would be very touching. I was in London a few years ago on Armistice Day and there was a World War II bomber that flew low over the Thames. It was just after dark and it dropped poppy petals on the Thames as a commemoration. I had been walking along the Embankment, so was right there when it happened. To see all those petals gradually floating down was tremendously moving. I think it is so right to commemorate the loss of all those lives even after all those years.
> 
> Sue


I agree wholeheartedly, Sue.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Seeing all those poppies would be very touching. I was in London a few years ago on Armistice Day and there was a World War II bomber that flew low over the Thames. It was just after dark and it dropped poppy petals on the Thames as a commemoration. I had been walking along the Embankment, so was right there when it happened. To see all those petals gradually floating down was tremendously moving. I think it is so right to commemorate the loss of all those lives even after all those years.
> 
> Sue


I agree wholeheartedly, Sue.


----------



## britgirl

It is so sad when you see all these pics.

Sue


linda09 said:


> The caribou is amazing and would be very difficul to miss, Jane.. The little museum there tells the stories of some of the families hit hardest. The original lines of trenches are still to be seen and the most enormous bomb crater. It is a very atmospheric place. We visited at the same time as a party of Scottish school children who had a piper with them to play a lament before they layed a wreath.
> Apparently, it was here that the Germans coined the phrase "lions led by donkeys" to describe the troops fighting here. We heard that every tenth man was given a metal disk to wear so that the commanders could keep track of the movement of the troops. You can imagine that in the sunshine they mad.e sitting ducks for thr German snipers who were reduced to tears over the ease with which they picked those men out


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Are they ever pretty! Each and every one of them!!! Enjoy!!!


I will do my utmost.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> I think I mentioned yesterday of having visited a War Cemetery in Papua/New Guinea. This was in 1956 when I was 11. This is a page from my photo album that I still have. The cemetery was right near the jungle.
> 
> The other pic is another one I took around the same time. I sent a copy in to the children's club of the Sydney Morning Herald and felt so proud when I won one Pound. The necklace signified wealth.
> 
> These were all from my trusty little box camera in black and white, when you only got eight pics on a roll of film. We are so spoiled now with our digital cameras, cellphone and iPad cameras.
> Sue


Your talent for photography started early, Sue. You seem to have a knack of capturing an "atmosphere" in your photos.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...Apparently, it was here that the Germans coined the phrase "lions led by donkeys"


I don't recall hearing that before. At least, they recognized the valour of the soldiers - &, as I mentioned before, the stupidity of the decision makers.


> We heard that every tenth man was given a metal disk to wear so that the commanders could keep track of the movement of the troops.


And no one realized that this would make them perfect targets for the other side?!
Coming up over the crest of a hill at sunrise certainly never helped.


----------



## britgirl

Awful how they were so lacking in common sense. 
Sue


jscaplen said:


> And no one realized that this would make them perfect targets for the other side?!
> Coming up over the crest of a hill at sunrise certainly never helped.


----------



## britgirl

Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. There is about 650 yards altogether. I also got a free 10 yard sample to swatch. This is expensive, but my DH wanted an idea for my birthday. Also got a Fleagle Beader I had picked one up t her stall at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, but put it back as there was such a long line and it wasn't worth my while waiting half an hour to pay.

Sue


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> And no one realized that this would make them perfect targets for the other side?!
> Coming up over the crest of a hill at sunrise certainly never helped.


I hadn't heard this before either. We caught the commentary of one of the guides. Incidentally the site is staffed by young - I think- Candians, funded by the government for the summer.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Awful how they were so lacking in common sense.
> Sue


 Unbelievable, isn't it?


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. There is about 650 yards altogether. I also got a free 10 yard sample to swatch. This is expensive, but my DH wanted an idea for my birthday. Also got a Fleagle Beader I had picked one up t her stall at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, but put it back as there was such a long line and it wasn't worth my while waiting half an hour to pay.
> 
> Sue


You should be able to make something spectacular with those lovely shades.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful yarns. I had looked on Saturday and half thought about placing an order, but then forgot and it was too late, so I figure it wasn't meant to be.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


----------



## britgirl

Hopefully. I had looked at a couple of patterns, but need to look again and decide on one.

Sue


linda09 said:


> You should be able to make something spectacular with those lovely shades.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> * Norma* so glad you managed to get to DGD's concert- and what a magnificent setting it is.
> the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean- which grows very slowly when I am typing with two hands- lost internet connection for a while, too.


Absolutely stunning. I do love the colour.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Your talent for photography started early, Sue. You seem to have a knack of capturing an "atmosphere" in your photos.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. ...


Lovely - do you already have something in mind?


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


Those are all beautiful, Jane! I can see why you were naughty and splurged.


----------



## Normaedern

Jane, I was abad girl yesterday, too. I thought it would have all sold out but when I came back from the two I had my eye on were still there. I will post a photo when they arrive. They are both green which I love.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...the site is staffed by young - I think- Candians, funded by the government for the summer.


Yes - they are staffed by Canadian students all year around - 3 different groups a year. There is a group of guides at Vimy Ridge as well - but that is a larger site.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I was abad girl yesterday, too.


Always more fun to be bad when there is someone to share it with.


> I thought it would have all sold out but when I came back from the two I had my eye were still there.


Well, that was certainly a sign. That happened to me once, as well, & I acceded to the will of fate & bought some lovely yarn.


> I will post a photo when they arrive.


I always grab the photo from the site so that I can put them in my Ravelry stash right away. Otherwise, I might forget & I find that it really helps in planning projects when you can browse your stash like that.


> They are both green which I love.


That makes you *and* Sue.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> A prize-winning photographer in our midst! ;-)
> I am sure that it was a proud moment for you *and* your parents.


I didn't know anything about that :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> I think I mentioned yesterday of having visited a War Cemetery in Papua/New Guinea. This was in 1956 when I was 11. This is a page from my photo album that I still have. The cemetery was right near the jungle.
> 
> The other pic is another one I took around the same time. I sent a copy in to the children's club of the Sydney Morning Herald and felt so proud when I won one Pound. The necklace signified wealth.
> 
> These were all from my trusty little box camera in black and white, when you only got eight pics on a roll of film. We are so spoiled now with our digital cameras, cellphone and iPad cameras.
> Sue


What wonderful photos and memories, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> Here is my May RMT - not as nice as March or June but it makes a nice soft facecloth.


It is pretty though :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

I do want to point out that I completed my 12 Shawls Forever quota (more to come, for sure) all with yarn from my stash.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> It is pretty though :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. There is about 650 yards altogether. I also got a free 10 yard sample to swatch. This is expensive, but my DH wanted an idea for my birthday. Also got a Fleagle Beader I had picked one up t her stall at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, but put it back as there was such a long line and it wasn't worth my while waiting half an hour to pay.
> 
> Sue


Ooh! Pretty and green :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. There is about 650 yards altogether. I also got a free 10 yard sample to swatch. This is expensive, but my DH wanted an idea for my birthday. Also got a Fleagle Beader I had picked one up t her stall at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, but put it back as there was such a long line and it wasn't worth my while waiting half an hour to pay.
> 
> Sue


Lovely yarn and well done getting the fleagle beader as well.


----------



## britgirl

I was just little then!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I didn't know anything about that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> I do want to point out that I completed my 12 Shawls Forever quota (more to come, for sure) all with yarn from my stash.


 :thumbup: what an achievement. NB to self. I must utilise Ravelry more.


----------



## MissMelba

And more bad girls! I love this group  Lovely yarn Sue.


----------



## MissMelba

Nice to see (you know what I mean) all the memorials. I went to Washington DC earlier this year and we toured several including Arlington where we watched a wreath placing and the changing of the guard. I am adding a couple of photos. The first is Arlington, which is huge. The second is the Korean War memorial. This one gave me the chills from the way it was designed. One of my family members (it was a family trip) is a former Army Ranger. He is now legally blind from being shot in the head in Afghanistan but was quite a companion to have on that trip. His commentary was moving. We also were there at the same time as an Honor Flight so got to chat with some of the WWII soldiers.

I hope the photos post right side up


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for sharing, Melanie. I have been to Arlington several times, but not to the Korean memorial, but it looks like it is worth visiting. We live quite close to DC. In earlier years we used to take our visitors there, but we hardly ever go up there now. There is just so much traffic now, that we consciously avoid going anywhere near DC now.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Nice to see (you know what I mean) all the memorials. I went to Washington DC earlier this year and we toured several including Arlington where we watched a wreath placing and the changing of the guard. I am adding a couple of photos. The first is Arlington, which is huge. The second is the Korean War memorial. This one gave me the chills from the way it was designed. One of my family members (it was a family trip) is a former Army Ranger. He is now legally blind from being shot in the head in Afghanistan but was quite a companion to have on that trip. His commentary was moving. We also were there at the same time as an Honor Flight so got to chat with some of the WWII soldiers.
> 
> I hope the photos post right side up


----------



## KittyChris

tamarque said:


> She was more than a character. She was my mother--treated me like of her litter. Shadow passed in 2000 and I still miss her.


I have to laugh, I thought when initially reading this that your mother was just like my mother. but you are talking about your cat. When my mom was angry at us she would say "I should have raised dogs" LOL. 
ok, I am on page 76 and have to get back to work. 
thanks for all for appreciating my kitty. He is a sweety. He also plays fetch with me. Almost every time I go into the bathroom he grabs his little spring toy and brings it to me to toss for him to chase and bring back, just like a little dog.

Norma, I am glad that you made it to the concert. Take care of yourself!

Julie, your Gansey is looking really good. One day I'll make another one for myself.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...The second is the Korean War memorial. This one gave me the chills from the way it was designed....


Oh, my gosh! Me, too. I have goose bumps.


----------



## jscaplen

I meant to share a pic of my progress on Cynara. I am stalled for a bit trying to decide where to place beads in the next section.
I had to use the flash to show the stitches but it makes it look harsh.
I was wearing a purple-pink pearlescent nail polish while knitting & every time a nail would show through the lace I would wish that my beads were that colour. Actually some of them do have a bit of that colour in them.


----------



## britgirl

That's really looking good. I will be curious to see how it looks with the veads. All our test knits were beadless. I would think there are quite a few places to put them in the next chart.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I meant to share a pic of my progress on Cynara. I am stalled for a bit trying to decide where to place beads in the next section.
> I had to use the flash to show the stitches but it makes it look harsh.
> I was wearing a purple-pink pearlescent nail polish while knitting & every time a nail would show through the lace I would wish that my beads were that colour. Actually some of them do have a bit of that colour in them.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> It is coming on beautifully, Julie.


Thank you Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Toni. But to show we weren't totally immersed in one or other of the 2 World Wars here are a couple of other photos. The harbour is St. Vaast de Hougue and the other is of the oyster beds there.


Not much sun-bathing on that beach!!!!! I love the basket of flowers at the Marina!


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> I so agree, Julie. I saw part of that installation, before it was complete and I think that was finally decided us to make the trip we had talked about for years. We also visited the Newfoundland memorial - another tiny population hit hard.


 :thumbup: Probably decided many to rethink what war costs.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Seeing all those poppies would be very touching. I was in London a few years ago on Armistice Day and there was a World War II bomber that flew low over the Thames. It was just after dark and it dropped poppy petals on the Thames as a commemoration. I had been walking along the Embankment, so was right there when it happened. To see all those petals gradually floating down was tremendously moving. I think it is so right to commemorate the loss of all those lives even after all those years.
> 
> Sue


So long as it does not become a glorification of war.


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> I think I mentioned yesterday of having visited a War Cemetery in Papua/New Guinea. This was in 1956 when I was 11. This is a page from my photo album that I still have. The cemetery was right near the jungle.
> 
> The other pic is another one I took around the same time. I sent a copy in to the children's club of the Sydney Morning Herald and felt so proud when I won one Pound. The necklace signified wealth.
> 
> These were all from my trusty little box camera in black and white, when you only got eight pics on a roll of film. We are so spoiled now with our digital cameras, cellphone and iPad cameras.
> Sue


Thank you for sharing! How wonderful you still have them- my box Brownie shots vanished eons ago!


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> There were poppies growing everywhere in Flanders - they grow in disturbed earth so in field margins for example.


They are one of my favourite flowers- I adore that true red!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Absolutely stunning. I do love the colour.


Crushed Raspberry says it all! Thanks Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2

MissMelba said:


> Nice to see (you know what I mean) all the memorials. I went to Washington DC earlier this year and we toured several including Arlington where we watched a wreath placing and the changing of the guard. I am adding a couple of photos. The first is Arlington, which is huge. The second is the Korean War memorial. This one gave me the chills from the way it was designed. One of my family members (it was a family trip) is a former Army Ranger. He is now legally blind from being shot in the head in Afghanistan but was quite a companion to have on that trip. His commentary was moving. We also were there at the same time as an Honor Flight so got to chat with some of the WWII soldiers.
> 
> I hope the photos post right side up


The Korean War is where my memories of world issues start- with the return of the soldiers from those battles.


----------



## Lurker 2

KittyChris said:


> I have to laugh, I thought when initially reading this that your mother was just like my mother. but you are talking about your cat. When my mom was angry at us she would say "I should have raised dogs" LOL.
> ok, I am on page 76 and have to get back to work.
> thanks for all for appreciating my kitty. He is a sweety. He also plays fetch with me. Almost every time I go into the bathroom he grabs his little spring toy and brings it to me to toss for him to chase and bring back, just like a little dog.
> 
> Norma, I am glad that you made it to the concert. Take care of yourself!
> 
> Julie, your Gansey is looking really good. One day I'll make another one for myself.


I think it is worth the effort! And Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, love your gradient yarn.  Your pictures were very interesting.

Jane, love your black shawl. That is coming along nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> I meant to share a pic of my progress on Cynara. I am stalled for a bit trying to decide where to place beads in the next section.
> I had to use the flash to show the stitches but it makes it look harsh.
> I was wearing a purple-pink pearlescent nail polish while knitting & every time a nail would show through the lace I would wish that my beads were that colour. Actually some of them do have a bit of that colour in them.


Looking good, even so.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I meant to share a pic of my progress on Cynara. I am stalled for a bit trying to decide where to place beads in the next section.
> I had to use the flash to show the stitches but it makes it look harsh.
> I was wearing a purple-pink pearlescent nail polish while knitting & every time a nail would show through the lace I would wish that my beads were that colour. Actually some of them do have a bit of that colour in them.


Jane - that's looking really good. And I like the bead color. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> That's really looking good.


Thanks, Sue 


> I would think there are quite a few places to put them in the next chart.


I only have about 450 beads (although I just ordered some more but 2-3 weeks ETA) so I can't go too heavy-handed. I have pretty much decided on what to do for the border. I should determine how many beads that will take before moving on.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your black shawl. That is coming along nicely.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, even so.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Jane - that's looking really good. And I like the bead color. :thumbup:


Thank you,Pam 
I really like those beads. Supposedly a matte black but they are actually a muted pearly rainbow of colours.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Thank you,Pam
> I really like those beads. Supposedly a matte black but they are actually a muted pearly rainbow of colours.


They look perfect with that yarn.


----------



## MissMelba

Miss Pam said:


> They look perfect with that yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I do love your Cyanara, Jana. Wonderful!


----------



## britgirl

Ros, I don't know if I have missed any posts lately, but was wondering how Rachel was doing now.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern

I do love your Cyanara, Jane. Wonderful!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> They look perfect with that yarn.


Thank you 
I can't wait to add some more.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> I do love your Cyanara, Jana. Wonderful!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> Norma, I don't know if I have missed any posts lately, but was wondering how Rachel was doing now.
> 
> Sue


I think it is Ros daughter that is Rachel.


----------



## britgirl

Oops sorry, you are right, I was thinking of Ros. See if I can edit that still. Thanks



Normaedern said:


> I think it is Ros daughter that is Rachel.


----------



## tamarque

Some very moving and powerful photos shared here. The Korean memorial site gave me chills. Very powerful. Beautiful photo of the poppy field in the wild. 

Sue, your pics from Papua was wonderful. Great memories and fantastic that you had those experiences growing up.

Jane--Love your Cyanara shawl. It is very dramatic and done so well, as per usual. 

Sue--great gradient yarn colors. Can't wait to see what you do with them.

Chris--glad you got a laugh from me.

I am racing so sorry for missing anyone, which I am sure I did.


----------



## triciad19

Wonderful memorials to the soldiers. It is nice to see them so well kept; so much respect and honor to the people. 

I can't remember the rest, pretty yarn, great pictures of wip, and pictures of nature.

Here is a picture of the Hot Cuppa coasters for my neighbor's birthday tomorrow.
Hope she likes them!

There is a picture of the Reversible Hat too. I see the design in the picture better than in life.


----------



## britgirl

Those came out well, Tricia. I am sure your neighbour will appreciate them. How long did the hat take you?

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Wonderful memorials to the soldiers. It is nice to see them so well kept; so much respect and honor to the people.
> 
> I can't remember the rest, pretty yarn, great pictures of wip, and pictures of nature.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Hot Cuppa coasters for my neighbor's birthday tomorrow.
> Hope she likes them!
> 
> There is a picture of the Reversible Hat too. I see the design in the picture better than in life.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Love your Cyanara shawl. It is very dramatic and done so well, as per usual. ...


Thank you very much, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...Here is a picture of the Hot Cuppa coasters for my neighbor's birthday tomorrow.
> ...There is a picture of the Reversible Hat too.


Great work, Tricia 
I know she'll love those cup coasters - they're really cute & the colours are striking


----------



## jscaplen

Today's temptation...
High Mountain by Waltraud Dick
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-mountain

Soda Fountain Scarf by Sosae Caetano
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soda-fountain-scarf

Shower Shawl by IzzyKnits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shower-shawl

Feathery Waves Trio
by IzzyKnits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feathery-waves-trio

Aran Cable Circle Wrap by IzzyKnits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cable-circle-wrap

Already had this but worth sharing 
Japanese Feather and Fan Shawl by IzzyKnits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-feather-and-fan-shawl


----------



## triciad19

britgirl said:


> Those came out well, Tricia. I am sure your neighbour will appreciate them. How long did the hat take you?
> 
> Sue


Seems like a week but I had a lot of other stuff and didn't keep track. This one is worsted weight with fewer stitches. I started one yesterday with Caron Simply Soft. It is either going to be huge or take longer. I just got the start and up to the checkerboard band done for about an inch height on the cap.


----------



## triciad19

jscaplen said:


> Great work, Tricia
> I know she'll love those cup coasters - they're really cute & the colours are striking


Thanks Jane. They are her college colors, purple and white or the best I could do with cotton yarn.


----------



## eshlemania

The hat and coasters look great, Tricia.


----------



## MissMelba

Both projects look good Tricia 

Thanks for the daily temptations Jane. And your Cynara (sp??) is great. I think I ditto'd someone else on that one 

My mink yarn has arrived and I love the color and it is soooo soft. It's the midnight navy. Even DH liked it, lol.


----------



## sisu

Melanie you are moving right along with your bees shawl - sweet that you are keeping up with the clues.

Sue, that is a good idea to make a visual of the patterns of the advent scarf so that people can choose. Like the idea of the thinner scarf too. 
Your pictures that you took with your Brownie camera when you were 11 are very impressive. Good eye even when you were so young! 
Very pretty new yarn for your birthday. It will be interesting to see how you use the gradients!

Julie, you have made wonderful progress on your Guernsey. The patterns are showing up more now. It is so interesting to watch them grow and develop!

Oh my Jane. All that wonderful Posh yarn. Each color more beautiful than the next. What great things you will get to create with those - and hopefully we will get to see them all! 
I love how your Cinnara shawl is developing in the black. It really is very dramatic. Love the beads you have placed so far. My black mink merino yarn arrived today. Maybe I will copy your example! 

Julie, that is so generous of you and your church group to help the people who have gone without food for two days. They must have been so grateful

Linda, that picture of the poppies is so beautiful. Liked the other ones of your trip as well. 

Melanie, that one of the Korean War memorial did give goose bumps. Very moving. It missy have been something to see in person.

Nice going Tricia. Those coasters are a great color and show the pattern so well. Love the hat too. I really want to make that!

Love the color of your mink Melanie. It is sooo soft! Do you have something in mind for it yet?


----------



## Miss Pam

triciad19 said:


> Wonderful memorials to the soldiers. It is nice to see them so well kept; so much respect and honor to the people.
> 
> I can't remember the rest, pretty yarn, great pictures of wip, and pictures of nature.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Hot Cuppa coasters for my neighbor's birthday tomorrow.
> Hope she likes them!
> 
> There is a picture of the Reversible Hat too. I see the design in the picture better than in life.


Those all look great, Tricia. Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Both projects look good Tricia
> 
> Thanks for the daily temptations Jane. And your Cynara (sp??) is great. I think I ditto'd someone else on that one
> 
> My mink yarn has arrived and I love the color and it is soooo soft. It's the midnight navy. Even DH liked it, lol.


That's beautiful, Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2

sisu said:


> Melanie you are moving right along with your bees shawl - sweet that you are keeping up with the clues.
> 
> Sue, that is a good idea to make a visual of the patterns of the advent scarf so that people can choose. Like the idea of the thinner scarf too.
> Your pictures that you took with your Brownie camera when you were 11 are very impressive. Good eye even when you were so young!
> Very pretty new yarn for your birthday. It will be interesting to see how you use the gradients!
> 
> Julie, you have made wonderful progress on your Guernsey. The patterns are showing up more now. It is so interesting to watch them grow and develop!
> 
> Oh my Jane. All that wonderful Posh yarn. Each color more beautiful than the next. What great things you will get to create with those - and hopefully we will get to see them all!
> I love how your Cinnara shawl is developing in the black. It really is very dramatic. Love the beads you have placed so far. My black mink merino yarn arrived today. Maybe I will copy your example!
> 
> Julie, that is so generous of you and your church group to help the people who have gone without food for two days. They must have been so grateful
> 
> Linda, that picture of the poppies is so beautiful. Liked the other ones of your trip as well.
> 
> Melanie, that one of the Korean War memorial did give goose bumps. Very moving. It missy have been something to see in person.
> 
> Nice going Tricia. Those coasters are a great color and show the pattern so well. Love the hat too. I really want to make that!
> 
> Love the color of your mink Melanie. It is sooo soft! Do you have something in mind for it yet?


Thanks Caryn! I really enjoy the Guernsey knitting- often find it hard to stop. I was concerned for the lady- I am glad she was able to ask for help- I have been in a similar predicament when my girls were young.


----------



## eshlemania

Melanie, your yarn looks scrumptious!  

Yay, Caryn, you got yours today.

I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, your yarn looks scrumptious!
> 
> Yay, Caryn, you got yours today.
> 
> I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, your yarn looks scrumptious!
> 
> Yay, Caryn, you got yours today.
> 
> I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


I love the blue!


----------



## TLL

Thank you for sharing the dramatic memorials. They make war more real than anything. Sadly.

Beautiful additions to stashes! I know you will all do us proud with whatever you decide to do with your new yarns. 

Great work, everyone, on your projects. :thumbup:

Thank you for the kitty stories.  And the new patterns, Jane. 

I'm sorry this is so short and sweet. I'm off and running again. Take care.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ..And your Cynara (sp??) is great.


Thanks, Melanie 


> My mink yarn has arrived and I love the color ...


Oh, so do I! Now I want some of that!


----------



## jscaplen

sisu said:


> ...Oh my Jane. All that wonderful Posh yarn. Each color more beautiful than the next.


You can understand why I couldn't drop one, can't you? I just hope the customs guys do, as well.


> What great things you will get to create with those - and hopefully we will get to see them all!


Such lovely yarn & so many great patterns! Hard to decide.


> I love how your Cinnara shawl is developing in the black. It really is very dramatic. Love the beads you have placed so far.


Thank you, Caryn 


> My black mink merino yarn arrived today.


I am sure that it is wonderful. I'll probably have to wait a lot longer for mine.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


Nice - maybe we should plan a mink project together!


----------



## britgirl

Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days. 
Sue


----------



## tamarque

tricia--glad to see you are still with us. Your DK projects look great. i was going to do the hat, too, but feared it taking more time than I wanted to commit

All that gorgeous mink merino yarn. I need to get some funds in the bank so I can buy some myself.

Sue --you are such a prolific knitter. Can't keep up with all your work. The Advent scarf is looking so interesting. Hope to see all the stitches you have selected soon.

Am swatching the Herringone lace stitch that Ros shared with us. I cannot believe that I ever worked off written patterns. It has made my eyes go bonkers going back and forth on all the stitches. Need to try and chart it or I will never make it.

Here is a little healing tip I tried today. A few days ago i injured the back of my hand. Can't even remember how--maybe got it caught in something or maybe a burn. I ignored it as usual and it was slowly healing. But it reached a point where the skin was scabbing and not producing new tissue. The scab broke and it began to ooze and bleed a bit. No big deal but enough was enough. I was reading my book on coconut oil and found a passage on using it on the skin for healing. Well we know how good it is for lubricating dry skin but never read about it being used for wounds. Put a wee bit on the wound late this afternoon and lo and behold the raw tissue has closed up, no ooze or bleeding. Need to remember this.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. ..


Judging by the unblocked version the blocked one will be outstanding - as usual!


----------



## Ronie

Julie that is coming along very nice.. I like the colors.. and thank you so much for showing Catherine planting the Poppy's.. what a wonderful image and gesture


----------



## Ronie

Oh my gosh Jane I love the "Gretchen" it is so pretty!!


----------



## Ronie

That must of been amazing Tanya!! and so rewarding  

Sue I love the pictures.. same with your pictures Linda.. I do agree that it is wonderful to have them remembered in this way!! and oh my gosh Sue how amazing that must of been


----------



## Ronie

Oh Sue that is beautiful..at least now you will have a better idea of how long your color ways will be.. I can't wait to see what you do with this!! 

I have loved the shawl.. "Painting the Roses Red" and I know that if the yarn ever becomes available I too will have to buy it and not worry about the cost.. it is just one of those things... every once in awhile we need to splurge on what makes us happy!!  great choice of colors too


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Jane I love the "Gretchen" it is so pretty!!


I was never drawn to purple until I started knitting shawls.


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> I do want to point out that I completed my 12 Shawls Forever quota (more to come, for sure) all with yarn from my stash.


That is incredible!!! great job Jane!!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> That is incredible!!! great job Jane!!


Thanks - but what I really wanted to say is that I deserve new yarn.
;-)


----------



## Ronie

KittyChris said:


> I have to laugh, I thought when initially reading this that your mother was just like my mother. but you are talking about your cat. When my mom was angry at us she would say "I should have raised dogs" LOL.
> ok, I am on page 76 and have to get back to work.
> thanks for all for appreciating my kitty. He is a sweety. He also plays fetch with me. Almost every time I go into the bathroom he grabs his little spring toy and brings it to me to toss for him to chase and bring back, just like a little dog.
> 
> Norma, I am glad that you made it to the concert. Take care of yourself!
> 
> Julie, your Gansey is looking really good. One day I'll make another one for myself.


He sounds like a great companion! My kitty and I have a special relationship too  she is a 1 person cat though and she loves me..  and hates everyone else...LOL we share a snack every night and she has to be in the bathroom with me when I first get up.. she likes the shower water.. I'm not sure why.. and will throw a fit if I don't open the door or her.. LOL they are something aren't they!!

Thanks for the pictures Melanie! The Korean one would of taken my breath away too.. I love all this history.. and have had quite a few clients that were WW11 Vets.. I love to listen to their story's

Jane that is stunning! I could see tiny pearl beads in there it would really make it a heirloom piece!


----------



## Ronie

britgirl said:


> Ros, I don't know if I have missed any posts lately, but was wondering how Rachel was doing now.
> 
> Sue


that is something.. I read it as Ros.. but then saw Norma's reaction and saw Norma in your post!! I also was wondering how Rachel is doing and how Amy and your husband are doing?? I hope they are all doing well


----------



## Ronie

Tricia those turned out great!! I know she will love them 

Melanie that yarn looks so yummy... I am sure it will be wonderful to knit with.. 

Bev YAY yours came today too!!! I love the colors you got!! I can't wait to see what you do with them.. 

Sue that looks great... I know it will be stunning when blocked.. it seemed to go very quickly!


----------



## tamarque

Has anyone been able to open the Soda Fountain scarf?


----------



## Ronie

Tanya when we first got Fritz coconut oil was all the rage at the pet store.. we got a sample from them because he had a scratch from a litter mate and by the end of a few days the scratch was gone!! I just tonight put some on the top of my foot.. I took the bandaids off and it began to sting.. right now it feels great and I am pretty sure it will be much better in the morning... I just hope the dogs don't smell it on my feet... LOL they will lick it off.. they love the stuff.. buy I'll never get to sleep...LOL


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ..Jane that is stunning! ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Has anyone been able to open the Soda Fountain scarf?


I only just realized that I never tried to download it. Site is temporarily unavailable - maybe later.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Tanya when we first got Fritz coconut oil was all the rage at the pet store.. we got a sample from them because he had a scratch from a litter mate and by the end of a few days the scratch was gone!! I just tonight put some on the top of my foot.. I took the bandaids off and it began to sting.. right now it feels great and I am pretty sure it will be much better in the morning... I just hope the dogs don't smell it on my feet... LOL they will lick it off.. they love the stuff.. buy I'll never get to sleep...LOL


I have used Calendula lotion for abrasions and wounds for years quite successfully. But this coconut oil really impressed me. I hope you have such good success with your foot. As for the dogs--they know a good thing when they sniff it.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> I only just realized that I never tried to download it. Site is temporarily unavailable - maybe later.


That ridge effect is very attractive and I think would draw interest at a craft fair. On revelry they kind of describe the stitch. Will give it a try to see if I can figure it out. If so, then opening the pattern won't matter. Thanx


----------



## eshlemania

Sue, your Vampire is looking great. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Tanya, I love coconut oil. I never thought of using it on wounds, but it makes sense. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for sharing. I really like those IzzyKnits patterns.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Today's temptation...
> High Mountain by Waltraud Dick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-mountain
> 
> Soda Fountain Scarf by Sosae Caetano
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soda-fountain-scarf
> 
> Shower Shawl by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shower-shawl
> 
> Feathery Waves Trio
> by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feathery-waves-trio
> 
> Aran Cable Circle Wrap by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cable-circle-wrap
> 
> Already had this but worth sharing
> Japanese Feather and Fan Shawl by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-feather-and-fan-shawl


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Vampire is looking great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Tanya, I love coconut oil. I never thought of using it on wounds, but it makes sense. Thanks for letting us know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days.
> Sue


How true to colour is this shot, Sue?, I like it, but maybe I am muddling Jane's WIP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ronie said:


> Julie that is coming along very nice.. I like the colors.. and thank you so much for showing Catherine planting the Poppy's.. what a wonderful image and gesture


Thanks so much, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen

Lurker 2 said:


> How true to colour is this shot, Sue?, I like it, but maybe I am muddling Jane's WIP.


We are both using Diadem but Sue's is purple while mine is red.


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> We are both using Diadem but Sue's is purple while mine is red.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days.
> Sue


Can't wait to see it blocked, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern

Tricia, those are great! Very neat, too. And I know that isn't easy!!!


----------



## Normaedern

Melanie, that mink yarn looks really luscious. I would love to have a stroke :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, your yarn is lovely, too. The colours are very rich. The mink must take the dye well.


----------



## Normaedern

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days.
> Sue


Magnificent! Simply that. I can't wait to see it in all its picot glory.


----------



## Normaedern

Tanya, that is a good tip. I use coconut oil all the time but only in the kitchen.


----------



## Normaedern

I have opened the soda fountain scarf and saved it with the link DFL gave us! Thank you DFL that was a breeze :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

MissMelba said:


> Nice to see (you know what I mean) all the memorials. I went to Washington DC earlier this year and we toured several including Arlington where we watched a wreath placing and the changing of the guard. I am adding a couple of photos. The first is Arlington, which is huge. The second is the Korean War memorial. This one gave me the chills from the way it was designed. One of my family members (it was a family trip) is a former Army Ranger. He is now legally blind from being shot in the head in Afghanistan but was quite a companion to have on that trip. His commentary was moving. We also were there at the same time as an Honor Flight so got to chat with some of the WWII soldiers.
> 
> After seeing the cemetaries in France, Arlington looks very stark and sombre. I can see why the Korean memorial gave you the chills - I feel the same from just looking at the photo.
> 
> I hope the photos post right side up


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I meant to share a pic of my progress on Cynara. I am stalled for a bit trying to decide where to place beads in the next section.
> I had to use the flash to show the stitches but it makes it look harsh.
> I was wearing a purple-pink pearlescent nail polish while knitting & every time a nail would show through the lace I would wish that my beads were that colour. Actually some of them do have a bit of that colour in them.


It is going to be beautiful, Jane. Choosing beads is always tricky, I find. -Subtle and close to the yarn in colour or contrast for an extra pop of colour. I usually go for the more subtle but am trying to be braver - having said that in Fiori Autunnali I have again gone for subtle. :-D


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much sun-bathing on that beach!!!!! I love the basket of flowers at the Marina!


It is one of the Ville Fleuri (flowery towns) which is something like Britain in bloom, I think. The flowers around the car park were stunning.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> They are one of my favourite flowers- I adore that true red!


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> It is one of the Ville Fleuri (flowery towns) which is something like Britain in bloom, I think. The flowers around the car park were stunning.


Do you have any more photos of them?


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Me too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.

This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:

The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
650 beads.


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie said:


> He sounds like a great companion! My kitty and I have a special relationship too  she is a 1 person cat though and she loves me..  and hates everyone else...LOL we share a snack every night and she has to be in the bathroom with me when I first get up.. she likes the shower water.. I'm not sure why.. and will throw a fit if I don't open the door or her.. LOL they are something aren't they!!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures Melanie! The Korean one would of taken my breath away too.. I love all this history.. and have had quite a few clients that were WW11 Vets.. I love to listen to their story's
> 
> Jane that is stunning! I could see tiny pearl beads in there it would really make it a heirloom piece!


None of mine like the shower water yet they do like when I leave a plastic container filled with water in the tub and sink for them to drink from. They certainly all have different personalities. You have a special friend😀


----------



## KittyChris

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


Very nice Norma. Can't wait to see the scarf.

Tricia has nice finished double knit coasters and was that the hat we were initially thinking of making when this DK discussion started? It turned out great.

Sue, looking forward to see the vampire blocked.

I have developed psoriasis on my leg and I use coconut oil at least once or twice a week on it. Seems to help.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Chris.


----------



## eshlemania

Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


----------



## britgirl

Those are great pics, Bev. I just love to look at that type of pic, as they are just so restful, and you can almost hear the gentle sound of the water as it ripples along.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


----------



## britgirl

That is pretty true to the colour.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> How true to colour is this shot, Sue?, I like it, but maybe I am muddling Jane's WIP.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Sue.


----------



## britgirl

That is looking good, Norma. I keep,meaning to start on mine, but something keeps coming up all the time, although I have the yarn and needles all ready to go.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have any more photos of them?


Just this one, Julie. My husband took more but hasn't sorted his photos out yet.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Today's temptation...
> High Mountain by Waltraud Dick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-mountain
> 
> Soda Fountain Scarf by Sosae Caetano
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soda-fountain-scarf
> 
> Shower Shawl by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shower-shawl
> 
> Feathery Waves Trio
> by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feathery-waves-trio
> 
> Aran Cable Circle Wrap by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cable-circle-wrap
> 
> Already had this but worth sharing
> Japanese Feather and Fan Shawl by IzzyKnits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-feather-and-fan-shawl


Nice selection, Jane. I like that cable one.


----------



## linda09

MissMelba said:


> Both projects look good Tricia
> 
> Thanks for the daily temptations Jane. And your Cynara (sp??) is great. I think I ditto'd someone else on that one
> 
> My mink yarn has arrived and I love the color and it is soooo soft. It's the midnight navy. Even DH liked it, lol.


Oh, that colour is sooo me. Love it. Have you bought it for a specific project?


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful flowers.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Just this one, Julie. My husband took more but hasn't sorted his photos out yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


Nice soft colours, too!


----------



## eshlemania

Linda, I love that picture. Beautiful flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


I'd be checking rainfalls- we are always warned of flash flooding!


----------



## Lurker 2

britgirl said:


> That is pretty true to the colour.
> 
> Sue


Even better, then!


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, your yarn looks scrumptious!
> 
> Yay, Caryn, you got yours today.
> 
> I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


Oh, that blue is very me too. Definitely suffering frm yarn envy today between you and Mel BUT I will stay strong I'm NOT buying any more fancy yarn until I have cleared some from my stash. Operating a policy of use 3 buy 1.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days.
> Sue


Looking forward to the transformation, Sue.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> tricia--glad to see you are still with us. Your DK projects look great. i was going to do the hat, too, but feared it taking more time than I wanted to commit
> 
> All that gorgeous mink merino yarn. I need to get some funds in the bank so I can buy some myself.
> 
> Sue --you are such a prolific knitter. Can't keep up with all your work. The Advent scarf is looking so interesting. Hope to see all the stitches you have selected soon.
> 
> Am swatching the Herringone lace stitch that Ros shared with us. I cannot believe that I ever worked off written patterns. It has made my eyes go bonkers going back and forth on all the stitches. Need to try and chart it or I will never make it.
> 
> Here is a little healing tip I tried today. A few days ago i injured the back of my hand. Can't even remember how--maybe got it caught in something or maybe a burn. I ignored it as usual and it was slowly healing. But it reached a point where the skin was scabbing and not producing new tissue. The scab broke and it began to ooze and bleed a bit. No big deal but enough was enough. I was reading my book on coconut oil and found a passage on using it on the skin for healing. Well we know how good it is for lubricating dry skin but never read about it being used for wounds. Put a wee bit on the wound late this afternoon and lo and behold the raw tissue has closed up, no ooze or bleeding. Need to remember this.


Good tip, Tanya. I'll write that one down so I don't forget.


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> Just this one, Julie. My husband took more but hasn't sorted his photos out yet.


That looks so lovely- what battle does the cannon relate to?!


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> I have opened the soda fountain scarf and saved it with the link DFL gave us! Thank you DFL that was a breeze :thumbup:


Thanks for the reminder.
I managed this morning, as well, but I had to reload the page - the link was still showing as unavailable from when I had tried before.
Print Friendly is so handy, too.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> It is going to be beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


> Choosing beads is always tricky, I find. -Subtle and close to the yarn in colour or contrast for an extra pop of colour. I usually go for the more subtle but am trying to be braver ...


I know - I tend to be more conservative, too, but if the colour is too close, you lose the beads... & after all that work! I am starting to lean toward more of a contrast.


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


That looks good, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


Such lovely and peaceful looking photos, Bev. Thank you.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


It is looking great, Norma. I still haven't chosen the yarn for mine. Can't make my mind up whethet to use 2 yaarns or just one. Keep going round in circles over it.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> ...This is Booknits Mkal ...


Looking lovely, Norma - nice colour combo & the yarns sound gorgeous.
Mine has been on hold since about midway through clue 2.
I have not yet been brave enough to try two colours but having seen such lovely 2 colour versions of Affinity I am really tempted.
Another shawl that I have seen lately that looks great in the two colours is Romi's Mystery Shawl 2015
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romis-mystery-shawl-2015
I keep telling myself that I won't buy more patterns but I am sorely tempted to get this when it is updated the end of the month.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


Beautiful photos, Bev. Really make me want to get out for a walk.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


Lovely!
Brings back memories of when we used to go camping as a family. We would always set up next to a stream & after things were straightened away, Dad would lead us on a trek up the water bed - usually involved a lot of wading & climbing over rocks.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> That is looking good, Norma. I keep,meaning to start on mine, but something keeps coming up all the time, although I have the yarn and needles all ready to go.


Are you doing it in two colours?


----------



## Ronie

Bev what a beautiful reward after a long hike!! I bet it was very peaceful down there too


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I love that picture. Beautiful flowers.


Just a small section next to the car park but there seemed to be flowers everywhere. I love it.

It is a fantastic time of year to visit France if you like flowers. All the public displays were fantastic but the private gardens were beautiful too, especially the roses - around doors, over pergolas, scrambling through hedges. I suspect many of them were old roses which have the one explosion of flowers and a heavenly scent as opposed to the modern repeat flowerers


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks so lovely- what battle does the cannon relate to?!


I think the battle of Barfleur, though not certain. It was pretty ancient though.


----------



## Ronie

Looking great Norma!! I love how soft it looks and your color choices 

thanks for the nice flowers Linda.. I guess they wanted to soften the idea of the cannon and what it represents!! I really wish I had an eye for flower placement.. I planted a lot of flowers this weekend but they are not arranged nicely.. but beautiful...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> I think the battle of Barfleur, though not certain. It was pretty ancient though.


It certainly does!


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Looking lovely, Norma - nice colour combo & the yarns sound gorgeous.
> Mine has been on hold since about midway through clue 2.
> I have not yet been brave enough to try two colours but having seen such lovely 2 colour versions of Affinity I am really tempted.
> Another shawl that I have seen lately that looks great in the two colours is Romi's Mystery Shawl 2015
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romis-mystery-shawl-2015
> I keep telling myself that I won't buy more patterns but I am sorely tempted to get this when it is updated the end of the month.


That is a beautiful shawl and really works with 2 colours. I have added that to my queue. I love her designs - not for beginners maybe, but so absorbing to knit. The Fiori Autunnali I'm doing at the moment is one of hers.


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Lovely!
> Brings back memories of when we used to go camping as a family. We would always set up next to a stream & after things were straightened away, Dad would lead us on a trek up the water bed - usually involved a lot of wading & climbing over rocks.


One of the trails is up the creek bed. That's where most of the water falls are. We did not have the shoes for that and the water was very, very cold. In Oct, we are going to have waterproof shoes, so we can go up that creek bed.


----------



## Ronie

Well I got up late and have to be at work very early this morning.. at least I am off at 11. I have a appointment at 2 so it will be a very long day.. 

I ordered my pedometer from Amazon on Friday and got it yesterday!! that is fast! it is a Omron and set up very quick and slips into my pocket! YAY no more falling off and it has a 7 day memory and I'll just write it down.. I got one earlier this year that auto downloaded to my computer program that would never work right.. and would freeze up my computer so I got rid of that one.. I am sure I will be happy with this one... I have used Omron's before 

I expect my Knit Picks order to come in next week they are not as fast as Amazon LOL I ordered some highlighter tape and some Hawthorn.. and then I need to stop ordering yarn.. this has become a fun habit that get expensive after awhile.. but I get one of those gift cards with my pay check each month so I can splurge a little on myself


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Jane. The Romi Hill shawl looks lovely. These are the beauties I received today. I hadn't really thought that they would be used together but I am thinking of the possibilties now I have seen them together :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay gals...gotta help me here....I don't NEED any yarn, but that Posh yarn is gorgeous...

I must have missed how and when you all found this lovely yarn...looks like it is super limited in quantity and I was wondering if any is available now and how do you get in on the colors and purchases...do they put out a new sale very week...am I correct that the next sale is July 12th and last, how do you know which yarns are going to be offered???

Whew!!! thanks for any information!

DFL


----------



## Normaedern

linda09 said:


> It is looking great, Norma. I still haven't chosen the yarn for mine. Can't make my mind up whethet to use 2 yaarns or just one. Keep going round in circles over it.


 Thank you. I can see why as I think it would look good in one colour. The choice for yarn was a step into the unknown for me. Slightly scary and I am not convinced about it.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Ronie. I always love flowers but I don't seem to be able to arrange them prettily. Do you have happy accidents like me?


----------



## Normaedern

DFL here is a link. 
http://poshyarn.co.uk/
They do have a protocol for ordering which is explained on her website. We do fight for it sometimes... in the most knitterly way of course :XD:


----------



## TLL

britgirl said:


> Those are great pics, Bev. I just love to look at that type of pic, as they are just so restful, and you can almost hear the gentle sound of the water as it ripples along.
> 
> Sue


This is so true. Thank you, Bev!


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. The Romi Hill shawl looks lovely. These are the beauties I received today. I hadn't really thought that they would be used together but I am thinking of the possibilties now I have seen them together :thumbup:


None of you are helping me to stick to the use 3 buy 1 rule, are you? I'm trying to get back to choosing the project and then buying the yarn - mostly, instead of trying to find a project to fit the yarn.
Beautiful yarn, Norma.


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> Oh, that blue is very me too. Definitely suffering frm yarn envy today between you and Mel BUT I will stay strong I'm NOT buying any more fancy yarn until I have cleared some from my stash. Operating a policy of use 3 buy 1.


That makes two of us, Linda. Together we can do this! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

eshlemania said:



> Melanie, your yarn looks scrumptious!
> 
> Yay, Caryn, you got yours today.
> 
> I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


ooh, pretty


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> ...These are the beauties I received today. ...


Yummy!!


----------



## MissMelba

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days.
> Sue


Bet it will look amazing


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> One of the trails is up the creek bed. That's where most of the water falls are. We did not have the shoes for that and the water was very, very cold. In Oct, we are going to have waterproof shoes, so we can go up that creek bed.


Won't that be a fun hike?!


----------



## Normaedern

This is a test to see if I can post a picture from Posh Yarns website


EDIT I did it. Another computer lesson learned :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

linda09 said:


> None of you are helping me to stick to the use 3 buy 1 rule, are you? I'm trying to get back to choosing the project and then buying the yarn - mostly, instead of trying to find a project to fit the yarn.
> Beautiful yarn, Norma.


Nope, no help here but glad you like the yarn!


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - but what I really wanted to say is that I deserve new yarn.
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

Maybe some of you could help me out with some ideas. I have lots of small balls of laceweight (really nice yarns) left over from finished projects. I would like to use them up, perhaps in one project. I would prefer not to do lots of tiny projects. Is laceweight to fine for an afghan, do you think? Or maybe it is not practical to do an afghan in silk and cashmere etc.. I've got the colour affection pattern so I suppose I could use leftovers to do another - but it does get boring. Was the entrelac scarf yours, Norma? Do you think it would work in laceweight of varying colours?


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> That makes two of us, Linda. Together we can do this! :thumbup:


Knowing I'm not the only one definitely helps, Toni. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

Ronie said:


> He sounds like a great companion! My kitty and I have a special relationship too  she is a 1 person cat though and she loves me..  and hates everyone else...LOL we share a snack every night and she has to be in the bathroom with me when I first get up.. she likes the shower water.. I'm not sure why.. and will throw a fit if I don't open the door or her.. LOL they are something aren't they!!


Both of my kitties wait for me at the bathroom door. Then go in the shower once I finish. They do not like to get wet but will (sorta) patiently wait to walk around in the wet tub, lol. One comes for a pet-n-scratch every time I get out my make-up kit. Strange creatures.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Nope, no help here but glad you like the yarn!


----------



## Normaedern

Yes the entralac scarf would work in laceweight. It is not so much a pattern but a recipe which can be adjusted to taste. I did it in one colour as my friend is colour phobic. If I can persuade her to wear the one I have knitted it will be a major breakthrough.


----------



## Normaedern

Melanie, that sounds ever so sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


Interesting use of the colors, nice


----------



## MissMelba

linda09 said:


> Oh, that colour is sooo me. Love it. Have you bought it for a specific project?


No, just weak with the computer keys, lol. But I do have a nice Ravelry library and of course Jane so all I need is enough knitting time


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> The yarn is Posh Yarn Tabitha sock silk/kid mohair/nylon and Watercolours and lace baby alpaca/silk/cashmere held double as it is lace weight.
> 650 beads.


Is that ever going to be pretty, Norma! I can't wait to see more of yours. 

I went to ravelry to see the pattern, but couldn't get there from here. This is the correct link (I hope): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal (This link looks the same as yours. I guess we will find out.)


----------



## MissMelba

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. The Romi Hill shawl looks lovely. These are the beauties I received today. I hadn't really thought that they would be used together but I am thinking of the possibilties now I have seen them together :thumbup:


ooh, more pretty yarn


----------



## MissMelba

linda09 said:


> None of you are helping me to stick to the use 3 buy 1 rule, are you? I'm trying to get back to choosing the project and then buying the yarn - mostly, instead of trying to find a project to fit the yarn.
> Beautiful yarn, Norma.


Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> Knowing I'm not the only one definitely helps, Toni. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 My DH and I stopped by a new little yarn shop the other day. She wasn't open, but we peeked in. As we walked away, I told him that I had more at home than she had on her shelves.  (Hers is in little piles scattered throughout the shop. Mine is stuffed into tubs and seems like more.) It is time to shop from home.


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> ...I must have missed how and when you all found this lovely yarn......thanks for any information!


She normally does a monthly update on the Ravelry group:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/posh-knitters/153550/251-275#257
She only tells you what yarn bases will be available though. This schedule will be disrupted until September because they are moving. The shop will continue to be updated every Friday (or late Thursday) - we just won't be getting advance notice of what bases are available.

Here's how it works:
On Friday, she puts up the pics & details on the yarns available. At this point you can only drool & do up your shopping list - again & again.

On Sunday, at 7pm (GMT+1), the shop will open. Shortly before that, you should enter your shipping info - there will be a link provided, then return to the shop. Be sure to refresh your page for when the store opens. (I sit in front of the computer & refresh the screen every 10 seconds or so - in case of a slight difference in times.) It can go really fast so you need to be in there as soon as the items become available. 
When the shop opens, you go to the yarn of your choice, click to add it to your cart, pop out to your basket to confirm, then return to the store to continue shopping. Do this quickly! Sometimes the item can be sold out between the "add to cart" & the "confirm" steps.

Here are the yarns that were offered on Sunday - but they are all sold out now. 
http://poshyarn.co.uk/shop

Also for everyone, FYI:
Valerie yarn, made from 70% merino, 20% silk, 10% cashmere --- will no longer be available after this Sunday.


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> Maybe some of you could help me out with some ideas. I have lots of small balls of laceweight (really nice yarns) left over from finished projects. I would like to use them up, perhaps in one project. I would prefer not to do lots of tiny projects. Is laceweight to fine for an afghan, do you think? Or maybe it is not practical to do an afghan in silk and cashmere etc.. I've got the colour affection pattern so I suppose I could use leftovers to do another - but it does get boring. Was the entrelac scarf yours, Norma? Do you think it would work in laceweight of varying colours?


I think an entrelac lace scarf would be a beautiful way to use up those bits and pieces.


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


Hi Melanie!  You are in a good place here.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Vampire is looking great. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Tanya, I love coconut oil. I never thought of using it on wounds, but it makes sense. Thanks for letting us know.


And I love sharing these little tidbits for healthful living.


----------



## jscaplen

Normaedern said:


> This is a test to see if I can post a picture from Posh Yarns website...


Are you planning on using these together? They'll look lovely.
I have a confession to make, though: I only buy one skein of a given yarn that will be devoted to its own project. The yarn is too expensive for me to excuse using two for a single project.
For lace weight, that means a full sized shawl, for fingering weight, you can still get a sizeable shawlette.


----------



## tamarque

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is a good tip. I use coconut oil all the time but only in the kitchen.


And I always wipe the spoon that digs out the coconut oil from the jar on my legs, arms and face. Don't want to waste a single drop of that goodness. Told that to the wife of a local organic farmer and she immediately said she did the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> ...I have lots of small balls of laceweight (really nice yarns) left over from finished projects. I would like to use them up, perhaps in one project.


I am in the same boat.


> Is laceweight to fine for an afghan, do you think? Or maybe it is not practical to do an afghan in silk and cashmere etc.


I think that it depends on how you want to use it. I can see a light weight afghan being useful in the summer if the evenings get cool.
There are some shawl patterns that seem to lend themselves to using different colours - with perhaps a solid, coordinating colour in between. Like this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarden
I won one of her patterns in June's 12 Shawls draw & I was torn between this one (which has been in my queue for a while) & 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-city-shawlette
I finally went for the latter - still second guessing myself.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ... But I do have a nice Ravelry library and of course Jane...


Always willing to help!


> so all I need is enough knitting time


There's the rub!


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...This link looks the same as yours...


It's the period at the end that is causing the problem: we have to remember to delete the s from https & not to use end punctuation. I sometimes forget.


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


So is this the sign up spot for Yarn-aholics Anonymous?
The problem is, you can buy so much more quickly than you can knit! What's up with that?


----------



## tamarque

Wow, so much to take in over the 6 or 7 pages. So again from soggy memory.

Linda--If you have lots of little balls of lace wt, throw them in a bag and begin to work 2 strand together from randomly chosen yarns --grab bag selection. As one ball finishes work in the 3rd ball. Make a narrow scarf. No matter what you think, the colors will always blend together in a beautiful and unique way.

Another idea is to make little things like that Origami purse working 3 strands together for better structure. I bet that would work beautifully and make great little gifts.

Norma--that green yarn is an eye popper. Totally sucked me in and now lives in my mind's eye deliciously

Bev--more great nature photos. That park feels so magnificent to be in.

All those wonderful flower pics from others. Flowers always perk up the scene and feed our spirit. And in such wild and huge displays just seem to transpose us into a different space that we don;t want to leave.

That mink yarn is calling me. Need to get some funds together for a little splurge. One thing about procrastination and delays, we get saved from ourselves, but do we really want to be with these wonderful yarns.

Toni--Love your concept of shopping from our own stash. Given the spread of yarns throughout my house, I am with you. But what always gets me is that I start a project and run out of yarn and MUST buy some more. And funnily, it is never that one skein more that satisfies; those orders always seem to grow exponentially!

Soda Fountain Scarf--how did any of you open it? It keeps giving me an error message when I try. Perhaps someone can send a .pdf copy since it is a free pattern?


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> ...Soda Fountain Scarf--how did any of you open it? It keeps giving me an error message when I try....


Did you refresh the page?
If you still can't get it, I can send you a copy. Let me know.


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


Right there with you!


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> That ridge effect is very attractive and I think would draw interest at a craft fair. On revelry they kind of describe the stitch. Will give it a try to see if I can figure it out. If so, then opening the pattern won't matter. Thanx


co even # stitches, knit , the ridges are k2tog fb. Knit 2 tog in front loops and again in back loops then remove from left needle. I didn't check to see how many knit stitches between the k2tog f/b.


----------



## triciad19

KittyChris said:


> Very nice Norma. Can't wait to see the scarf.
> 
> Tricia has nice finished double knit coasters and was that the hat we were initially thinking of making when this DK discussion started? It turned out great.
> 
> Sue, looking forward to see the vampire blocked.
> 
> I have developed psoriasis on my leg and I use coconut oil at least once or twice a week on it. Seems to help.


Yes it is. Guess I was too close while knitting it. Couldn't see the design but it shows in the picture. I am working on a red/off white one now. I think Ronie is right, it is easier doing dk in the round.


----------



## KittyChris

Bev, I love the pictures of the brook. Reminds me of trout fishing, so long ago....... 

Linda, I think that the entrelac scarf would work great with your yarn ends. Or the suggestions of Tanya above to hold 2 strands together, grab from the bag and let chance bring you a great look. There was also a lace cardigan from NORO that you can get for free from the link that Jane had given us a while ago. That was striped as most Noro yarns are....


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> Yes it is. Guess I was too close while knitting it. Couldn't see the design but it shows in the picture. I am working on a red/off white one now. I think Ronie is right, it is easier doing dk in the round.


Oh good, it did turn out very nice. I may have to try that sometime. LOL

This week all my evenings are busy assisting with vacation bible school from 6 until 9 - we are doing soccer camp. It rained on us yesterday.  but that is the fun of it.


----------



## KittyChris

Linda, I was thinking. (oops, something smells like it's burning, LOL) There are lots of jewelry patterns that you could make with small amounts of yarn. This one caught my eye. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-bead-necklace-or-bracelet

Tanya, the jewelry is something you could look into as well to make to sell. People love to wear friendship bracelets and now that it's summer ankle bracelets.


----------



## eshlemania

linda09 said:


> None of you are helping me to stick to the use 3 buy 1 rule, are you?


Nope!! Not gonna.' Then I would have to. Pretty sure it wouldn't work for me either. 

Love your yarn, Norma. I love them together. 

Good luck, DFL! That yarn is gorgeous!! I love their quirky names.



Toni said:


> Won't that be a fun hike?!


Looking forward to it. 

Norma, Norma, I have noooooo money left.  Yep, that Posh stuff is great!



Melanie said:


> Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


Hello, my name is Bev and I am a yarn stasher, a pattern stasher (thanks to you know who), and a sweater stasher. Soon to become a bead stasher and who knows what else. 

Thanks for all the comments on the pictures. I am having fun sharing them with you all.


----------



## jangmb

Thank you for sharing your wonderful pics, Bev. That must be a very favorite place for you and your DH. It looks like you need to go there more than once because there is so much to explore. 

Love your Gansey so far, Julie. That really will be a stunner. 

I have seen some beautiful flowers shared here the past several days also. Wow, how wonderful to have been there in person. The war memorial sites are very thought provoking and reminds us to to pay tribute to those who have sacrificed so much. I see them not to aggrandize war but to remind us to study history to see what led up to such necessary sacrifices and not follow the same path.

Oh my gosh!!! I have a serious case of yarn envy going here. I just want to reach through the monitor and touch them. What a treat they will be for you very special people who were able to score such marvelous treasures. 

Glad to hear your foot is healing nicely, Ronie. I will remember to use coconut oil as a healing ingredient also. (thanks Tanya)


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> Did you refresh the page?
> If you still can't get it, I can send you a copy. Let me know.


Please send a copy. I have tried the site several times and always the same thing.


----------



## linda09

Normaedern said:


> Yes the entralac scarf would work in laceweight. It is not so much a pattern but a recipe which can be adjusted to taste. I did it in one colour as my friend is colour phobic. If I can persuade her to wear the one I have knitted it will be a major breakthrough.


Ok, Norma I will look forward to your party and get ready to plan something interesting.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> co even # stitches, knit , the ridges are k2tog fb. Knit 2 tog in front loops and again in back loops then remove from left needle. I didn't check to see how many knit stitches between the k2tog f/b.


Thanks Tricia. I have figured that out already. Am playing with the spacing of the ribs. I think there is none.


----------



## linda09

MissMelba said:


> Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


 :lol: Is their a 12 step plan?


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> My DH and I stopped by a new little yarn shop the other day. She wasn't open, but we peeked in. As we walked away, I told him that I had more at home than she had on her shelves.  (Hers is in little piles scattered throughout the shop. Mine is stuffed into tubs and seems like more.) It is time to shop from home.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> Linda, I was thinking. (oops, something smells like it's burning, LOL) There are lots of jewelry patterns that you could make with small amounts of yarn. This one caught my eye.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-bead-necklace-or-bracelet
> 
> Tanya, the jewelry is something you could look into as well to make to sell. People love to wear friendship bracelets and now that it's summer ankle bracelets.


Yes, jewelry is something that I have wanted to get back into. Earrings are also great. The problem is there is so much to make and choosing what to do and not. Three more days this week would help a lot.


----------



## tamarque

Jane--got that Soda Fountain pattern. Kept playing with it and the refresh button. That is some kind of computer nonsense!

Tricia--there is not filler beta the K2tog/KF&B. She says to knit very loosely-use bigger needles by 1 or 2 sizes. Working with a lite worsted and #6 and then #7 needle the stitch is possible but a pain so I would follow her suggestion. Also, I think it will show the ridges better if loose.


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> I think an entrelac lace scarf would be a beautiful way to use up those bits and pieces.


I'm quite excited by the idea. Going to start looking at colours. When does Norma's party happen? I think it is you who keeps track,Toni.


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> Wow, so much to take in over the 6 or 7 pages. So again from soggy memory.
> 
> Soda Fountain Scarf--how did any of you open it? It keeps giving me an error message when I try. Perhaps someone can send a .pdf copy since it is a free pattern?


Tanya, what I found was a web page, not a pdf file. It is only a few lines or use the program dfl shared.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I think that it depends on how you want to use it. I can see a light weight afghan being useful in the summer if the evenings get cool.
> There are some shawl patterns that seem to lend themselves to using different colours - with perhaps a solid, coordinating colour in between. Like this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarden
> I won one of her patterns in June's 12 Shawls draw & I was torn between this one (which has been in my queue for a while) &
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-city-shawlette
> I finally went for the latter - still second guessing myself.


I like both of those Jane but I think the first would be better for using up odds and ends. It reminds me a little of one I made a while ago called Lace Upon Linen. The pattern was written for 1 yarn but lent itself to striping.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/lace-upon-linen


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> I think that it depends on how you want to use it. I can see a light weight afghan being useful in the summer if the evenings get cool.
> There are some shawl patterns that seem to lend themselves to using different colours - with perhaps a solid, coordinating colour in between. Like this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarden
> I won one of her patterns in June's 12 Shawls draw & I was torn between this one (which has been in my queue for a while) &
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ocean-city-shawlette
> I finally went for the latter - still second guessing myself.


I like both of those Jane but I think the first would be better for using up odds and ends. It reminds me a little of one I made a while ago called Lace Upon Linen. The pattern was written for 1 yarn but lent itself to striping.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Linda09/lace-upon-linen


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Please send a copy. I have tried the site several times and always the same thing.


Okay - coming up.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> :lol: Is their a 12 step plan?


Yes 
Step one: order yarn from Knit Picks
Step two: order yarn from Ice Yarns
Step three: order yarn from Mink Yarns
Step four: order yarn from Posh

Continue in like manner - steps are interchangeable.


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Linda--If you have lots of little balls of lace wt, throw them in a bag and begin to work 2 strand together from randomly chosen yarns --grab bag selection. As one ball finishes work in the 3rd ball. Make a narrow scarf. No matter what you think, the colors will always blend together in a beautiful and unique way.


I like this idea too.Thank you Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen

tamarque said:


> Jane--got that Soda Fountain pattern.....


Okay.


----------



## jscaplen

linda09 said:


> I like both of those Jane but I think the first would be better for using up odds and ends.


Yes - I was only showing the other one - didn't intend it for using scraps.


> It reminds me a little of one I made a while ago called Lace Upon Linen. The pattern was written for 1 yarn but lent itself to striping.


It does & you did a great job on it - very pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Yes
> Step one: order yarn from Knit Picks
> Step two: order yarn from Ice Yarns
> Step three: order yarn from Mink Yarns
> Step four: order yarn from Posh
> 
> Continue in like manner - steps are interchangeable.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I love the pictures of the brook. Reminds me of trout fishing, so long ago.......
> 
> Linda, I think that the entrelac scarf would work great with your yarn ends. Or the suggestions of Tanya above to hold 2 strands together, grab from the bag and let chance bring you a great look. There was also a lace cardigan from NORO that you can get for free from the link that Jane had given us a while ago. That was striped as most Noro yarns are....


I must have missed the cardigan,I'll do a search. I knew I could rely on you lovely people to get the ideas flowing.


----------



## linda09

KittyChris said:


> Linda, I was thinking. (oops, something smells like it's burning, LOL) There are lots of jewelry patterns that you could make with small amounts of yarn. This one caught my eye.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seed-bead-necklace-or-bracelet
> 
> Tanya, the jewelry is something you could look into as well to make to sell. People love to wear friendship bracelets and now that it's summer ankle bracelets.


Another interesting idea - would be useful for the tiny balls of yarn,perhaps.


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> Yes
> Step one: order yarn from Knit Picks
> Step two: order yarn from Ice Yarns
> Step three: order yarn from Mink Yarns
> Step four: order yarn from Posh
> 
> Continue in like manner - steps are interchangeable.


Now THIS is the kind of 12 Step plan I can follow!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:

If I followed the hints, Norma was going to give us her formula for that lace entrelac cowl when it's her turn. Drooling!!! Looking forward to that.


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> Yes
> Step one: order yarn from Knit Picks
> Step two: order yarn from Ice Yarns
> Step three: order yarn from Mink Yarns
> Step four: order yarn from Posh
> 
> Continue in like manner - steps are interchangeable.


Aaaaaaagh!


----------



## linda09

jscaplen said:


> It does & you did a great job on it - very pretty!


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Yes
> Step one: order yarn from Knit Picks
> Step two: order yarn from Ice Yarns
> Step three: order yarn from Mink Yarns
> Step four: order yarn from Posh
> 
> Continue in like manner - steps are interchangeable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Step five: order storage bins
Step six: find way to use space between wall boards to store yarn


----------



## Normaedern

I am glad you like my mkal, Melanie.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Is that ever going to be pretty, Norma! I can't wait to see more of yours.
> 
> I went to ravelry to see the pattern, but couldn't get there from here. This is the correct link (I hope): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal (This link looks the same as yours. I guess we will find out.)


That works for me. I did check mine :roll: Computer links with a mind of their own!!


----------



## Normaedern

MissMelba said:


> Hello, my name is Melanie and I am a yarn stasher.


 :XD:


----------



## dragonflylace

jscaplen said:


> She normally does a monthly update on the Ravelry group:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/posh-knitters/153550/251-275#257
> She only tells you what yarn bases will be available though. This schedule will be disrupted until September because they are moving. The shop will continue to be updated every Friday (or late Thursday) - we just won't be getting advance notice of what bases are available.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> On Friday, she puts up the pics & details on the yarns available. At this point you can only drool & do up your shopping list - again & again.
> 
> On Sunday, at 7pm (GMT+1), the shop will open. Shortly before that, you should enter your shipping info - there will be a link provided, then return to the shop. Be sure to refresh your page for when the store opens. (I sit in front of the computer & refresh the screen every 10 seconds or so - in case of a slight difference in times.) It can go really fast so you need to be in there as soon as the items become available.
> When the shop opens, you go to the yarn of your choice, click to add it to your cart, pop out to your basket to confirm, then return to the store to continue shopping. Do this quickly! Sometimes the item can be sold out between the "add to cart" & the "confirm" steps.
> 
> Here are the yarns that were offered on Sunday - but they are all sold out now.
> http://poshyarn.co.uk/shop
> 
> Also for everyone, FYI:
> Valerie yarn, made from 70% merino, 20% silk, 10% cashmere --- will no longer be available after this Sunday.


So if I am in FL Eastern Daylight time and the sale starts at 7pm GMT + 1...is that 2pm for me?????


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> Are you planning on using these together? They'll look lovely.
> I have a confession to make, though: I only buy one skein of a given yarn that will be devoted to its own project. The yarn is too expensive for me to excuse using two for a single project.
> For lace weight, that means a full sized shawl, for fingering weight, you can still get a sizeable shawlette.


I only buy a single skein too. It wasn't until I saw them together that I realised that they had been in the same dye pot, therefore will work together. With my wip I had the laceweight in my stash and I bought the Posh mohair as it would match. The only time I bought two skeins was for the scarf as it was organic wool and was for a gift. It was only 380 mtrs.


----------



## Normaedern

tamarque said:


> And I always wipe the spoon that digs out the coconut oil from the jar on my legs, arms and face. Don't want to waste a single drop of that goodness. Told that to the wife of a local organic farmer and she immediately said she did the same thing.


Another good tip :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> It's the period at the end that is causing the problem: we have to remember to delete the s from https & not to use end punctuation. I sometimes forget.


Ah! I learn something every day :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

eshlemania said:


> Now THIS is the kind of 12 Step plan I can follow!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> If I followed the hints, Norma was going to give us her formula for that lace entrelac cowl when it's her turn. Drooling!!! Looking forward to that.


You have it!


----------



## jscaplen

MissMelba said:


> ...Step six: find way to use space between wall boards to store yarn


Then it's called insulation & you can order replacement yarn.


----------



## jscaplen

dragonflylace said:


> So if I am in FL Eastern Daylight time and the sale starts at 7pm GMT + 1...is that 2pm for me?????


I think so.
Does this answer that question?
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/florida/miami/time-miami/
It is 3:30 for me & our time is 1 1/2 hours ahead of NewYork time - is that the same as yours?

Doesn't matter anyway. The site will calculate local time for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Jan, I am into the third tier of motifs now- just trying not to type too much!



jangmb said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful pics, Bev. That must be a very favorite place for you and your DH. It looks like you need to go there more than once because there is so much to explore.
> 
> Love your Gansey so far, Julie. That really will be a stunner.
> 
> I have seen some beautiful flowers shared here the past several days also. Wow, how wonderful to have been there in person. The war memorial sites are very thought provoking and reminds us to to pay tribute to those who have sacrificed so much. I see them not to aggrandize war but to remind us to study history to see what led up to such necessary sacrifices and not follow the same path.
> 
> Oh my gosh!!! I have a serious case of yarn envy going here. I just want to reach through the monitor and touch them. What a treat they will be for you very special people who were able to score such marvelous treasures.
> 
> Glad to hear your foot is healing nicely, Ronie. I will remember to use coconut oil as a healing ingredient also. (thanks Tanya)


----------



## jscaplen

Starts on the 9th - pattern not available yet.
Mystery "SimplyMoonWalk" by Birgit Freyer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-simplymoonwalk

Shoreline by Sherri Matteo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shoreline-4

Pretty - we've seen a number of her patterns before. This is the latest.
Peipponen by Heidi Alander
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peipponen

Looks like a simple-mindless knit - works nicely with long colour runs. Her latest also...
My Friend Nancy by Rose Williams
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-nancy


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> This is a test to see if I can post a picture from Posh Yarns website
> 
> EDIT I did it. Another computer lesson learned :thumbup:


That yarn is so pretty, Norma! What a brilliant green.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> So is this the sign up spot for Yarn-aholics Anonymous?
> The problem is, you can buy so much more quickly than you can knit! What's up with that?


It is not fair, is it?  There must be a way....


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> I'm quite excited by the idea. Going to start looking at colours. When does Norma's party happen? I think it is you who keeps track,Toni.


Hi Linda, It will be Norma's turn starting July 19 and going through August 2.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, what I found was a web page, not a pdf file. It is only a few lines or use the program dfl shared.


Me, too. I was suggesting it be saved as a pdf and sent. I find that so much easier. It is a very easy pattern and since it is the stitch that is interesting, and we have it all figured out, the rest of it can stay lost in ethernet space.


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Step five: order storage bins
> Step six: find way to use space between wall boards to store yarn


Step seven: collect patterns to use yarn to make space for more yarn


----------



## triciad19

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Step five: order storage bins
> Step six: find way to use space between wall boards to store yarn


Step 8: donate left over balls of yarn to a charity (or my prayer shawl project) - We do use left over yarn to make shawls and lap robes plus we are starting hats and scarves for the orphanage. ;-)


----------



## eshlemania

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Step five: order storage bins
> Step six: find way to use space between wall boards to store yarn


Love the way you think, Melanie. 

Oooo, I like Step 7 and Step 8 too.


----------



## MissMelba

dragonflylace said:


> So if I am in FL Eastern Daylight time and the sale starts at 7pm GMT + 1...is that 2pm for me?????


depends on if it is summer or winter, or those cross-over weeks in between, lol


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Then it's called insulation & you can order replacement yarn.


I like that!


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> Hi Linda, It will be Norma's turn starting July 19 and going through August 2.


Thank you,Toni.


----------



## TLL

linda09 said:


> Thank you,Toni.


You are very welcome. Now you know how much time you have to organize those lace bits.


----------



## sisu

Sue, your vampire scarf is great. Can't wait to see it blocked with all those picot edges!

Tanya, I too use coconut oil, but never heard of it as a topical for healing sores. Good to know that it works for that. I have just recently started using it for oil pulling for my teeth, but I am not very regular doing it and don't see any major results yet.

Norma, your bookmarks mkal is looking lovely. Very luscious colors as are all the Posh yarns that all of you yarn addicts are tempting us with! I feel like a kid in a huge candy store and want it all!!

Beautiful creek pictures Bev. It will be nice to walk the creek bed and see the waterfalls! And Linda, gorgeous flower garden pictures. Mine is more like yours Ronie. Pretty, but not that well organized.

And Jane, thank you again for all the beautiful pattern links you find and share. I must find a way of organizing so I can find them easily when I want them.

Love the twelve step plan you are all coming up with! Sounds more like it is encouraging the addiction though!


----------



## TLL

Hi Linda,

Here is another idea for those left-overs and combine them with Tanya's favorite technique  : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-shawl


----------



## tamarque

Caryn--I don't do oil pulling (too lazy or scattered in the morning), but do use coconut oil with baking soda to brush my teeth. I could add some essential oil if I wanted flavoring, but don't. It leaves my teeth and mouth feeling very clean. I also rinse afterward with a hydrogen peroxide solution (about 6 drops to 6 oz of water). Just a mouthful swilled around a bit and then washed out. It definitely keeps my gums from bleeding.

Our 12-step program for knit-aholics is a great how to be one program. I'll sign up.

Wow, everyone's energy seem to be so up.


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> Step 8: donate left over balls of yarn to a charity (or my prayer shawl project) - We do use left over yarn to make shawls and lap robes plus we are starting hats and scarves for the orphanage. ;-)


Step nine: if you can not find a pattern on your own, find Jane.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Step nine: if you can not find a pattern on your own, find Jane.


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> Step nine: if you can not find a pattern on your own, find Jane.


Yepper!! That one works!

Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making. Not sure when. But I love the look and style.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore

Here's the sweater that I took apart tonight for the yarn for the above sweater. It's a lovely heathered green color. It's all ready for wrapping into hanks on the Niddy Noddy. It's 70% wool and 30% acrylic and feels fine.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Yepper!! That one works!
> 
> Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making. Not sure when. But I love the look and style.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore
> 
> Here's the sweater that I took apart tonight for the yarn for the above sweater. It's a lovely heathered green color. It's all ready for wrapping into hanks on the Niddy Noddy. It's 70% wool and 30% acrylic and feels fine.


Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


>


I couldn't resist.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Yepper!! That one works!
> 
> Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making. Not sure when. But I love the look and style.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore
> 
> Here's the sweater that I took apart tonight for the yarn for the above sweater. It's a lovely heathered green color. It's all ready for wrapping into hanks on the Niddy Noddy. It's 70% wool and 30% acrylic and feels fine.


That looks like a very comfy sweater to live in and with an Abercrombie and Fitch sweater to us, I am sure the yarn is top notch.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Here is another idea for those left-overs and combine them with Tanya's favorite technique  : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-shawl


That is a beautiful shawl. Love the bright colors. Looks like the sari silk colors that are so vibrant.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making.


Lovely 


> Here's the sweater that I took apart tonight for the yarn for the above sweater. ...


Did you get it unraveled, too? Sounds like quick work.


----------



## Ronie

Norma that is beautiful yarn  I am sure that what ever you make with it that it will be beautiful..

Good Luck figuring out the Posh yarn site DFL... I'm not going near it!! LOL I have so much yarn that needs to be used and another skein on its way from Knit Picks.


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, just taken apart, not unraveled. I will be wrapping on the niddy noddy next.

Just found out that our sump pump has not been working. Noticed a musty smell. We have about 3' of water in our basement. DH went out to get a new sump pump. We will drop the hose into the basement and pump it out the window. I will not let him go down into that water. Going to set a fan in the window and blow that smell right out the closest window. It's very frustrating as we got a new sump pump early spring. It should still be working. It will be awhile before we get to bed tonight.

Oooo, lovely yarn, Ronie.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Is that ever going to be pretty, Norma! I can't wait to see more of yours.
> 
> I went to ravelry to see the pattern, but couldn't get there from here. This is the correct link (I hope): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal (This link looks the same as yours. I guess we will find out.)


That is beautiful.. I think Norma's link had a 'period' at the end...

I love to be able to open my closet and shop from there.. sometimes it is fun to add to it too


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...This is 'Make Believe' Stroll hand painted yarn


Lovely colours!


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> ...Just found out that our sump pump has not been working. ...It will be awhile before we get to bed tonight....


Sorry to hear that. I can think of better reasons not to be going to be early.


----------



## Ronie

Linda I would take a simple shawl pattern and just start knitting.. you could even make it so the ends stick out all over... it would be very rustic but a one of a kind and would go very fast.. most start with 3 stitches then you add a stitch every row!! you could be as creative as you like.. We all did the Random Monet and that one mixed up the stitches too.. I think a scrappy scarf/shawl would be beautiful 

Tanya I use it to take my makeup off!!(coconut oil) it does a great job and I get the added benefits of the oil itself.. I also will put a little in my hand and rub my natural bristle brush through my hands. It puts a very little on the bristles but its just enough to put some shine in my hair.. My hair is so fine and thin that hair conditioners don't work.. they just make my hair worse..


----------



## Ronie

Great find in your sweater Bev and I really like what you are going to do with it 
I'm so sorry that the sump pump is acting up... it is getting where it is hard to find a good product these days... I hope it has a warranty.. 

So many patterns flying around.. Linda I am sure you will find something to do with your yarn.. I like the mitered square one.. and 'My Friend Nancy'.. I think it would use up a lot of your odds and ends and be very nice.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Jane, just taken apart, not unraveled. I will be wrapping on the niddy noddy next.
> 
> Just found out that our sump pump has not been working. Noticed a musty smell. We have about 3' of water in our basement. DH went out to get a new sump pump. We will drop the hose into the basement and pump it out the window. I will not let him go down into that water. Going to set a fan in the window and blow that smell right out the closest window. It's very frustrating as we got a new sump pump early spring. It should still be working. It will be awhile before we get to bed tonight.
> 
> Oooo, lovely yarn, Ronie.


Thanks! I like it


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> Lovely colours!


Thanks Jane... I'll look through all my patterns to see what it will work up best in


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> Step 8: donate left over balls of yarn to a charity (or my prayer shawl project) - We do use left over yarn to make shawls and lap robes plus we are starting hats and scarves for the orphanage. ;-)


Tricia, I will be stash diving for you sometime in the next week, so I won't be able to ship to you until Saturday the 18th. You would only want washable yarns, right? I know I have some acrylics and some 50/50 washable wool somewhere. Too tired to go into the bins after sweating with the kids all evening.


----------



## eshlemania

Yay!! DH brought home what he needed. But we are not going to try to do it tonight. So, we will sleep tonight and get things pumping early tomorrow. It can pump out while we are out cleaning. 

It rained this morning, poured!  We might have gotten 2" in about an hour this morning. After about 4-5 days of sun. Next 5 days are rainy again. Hopefully we can get it pumped out before it rains tomorrow. Did I mention rain??? Not enough, I am sure. Please some of you West coasters, will you please take the rain? Thank you for letting me rant.


----------



## KittyChris

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! DH brought home what he needed. But we are not going to try to do it tonight. So, we will sleep tonight and get things pumping early tomorrow. It can pump out while we are out cleaning.
> 
> It rained this morning, poured!  We might have gotten 2" in about an hour this morning. After about 4-5 days of sun. Next 5 days are rainy again. Hopefully we can get it pumped out before it rains tomorrow. Did I mention rain??? Not enough, I am sure. Please some of you West coasters, will you please take the rain? Thank you for letting me rant.


Good thing you get to go to bed at a decent hour. Try to stay dry over there.


----------



## MissMelba

Nice sweater Bev, should look great in your re-purposed yarn. Sorry to hear about the sump pump. Hope your DH can get it fixed in the morning. Water from above (rain) and water from below; try to stay dry in the middle.

Hmm Ronie, I have fine hair too. Conditioners usually make it flat so maybe I'll try your coconut oil trick.

I have completed four repeats of clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I think I am only going to do six or seven repeats. 

Off to bed, have a good night (or day for you downunder LPers),

Melanie
yarn stasher, bead stasher, fabric stasher, pattern stasher (both knitting and sewing), and book stasher.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! DH brought home what he needed. But we are not going to try to do it tonight. So, we will sleep tonight and get things pumping early tomorrow. It can pump out while we are out cleaning.
> 
> It rained this morning, poured!  We might have gotten 2" in about an hour this morning. After about 4-5 days of sun. Next 5 days are rainy again. Hopefully we can get it pumped out before it rains tomorrow. Did I mention rain??? Not enough, I am sure. Please some of you West coasters, will you please take the rain? Thank you for letting me rant.


Please send it my way!!! ... it is times like this that I am glad my yard is small... we got fog tonight after beautiful sun all day and that helped keep the moisture in


----------



## Ronie

MissMelba said:


> Nice sweater Bev, should look great in your re-purposed yarn. Sorry to hear about the sump pump. Hope your DH can get it fixed in the morning. Water from above (rain) and water from below; try to stay dry in the middle.
> 
> Hmm Ronie, I have fine hair too. Conditioners usually make it flat so maybe I'll try your coconut oil trick.
> 
> I have completed four repeats of clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I think I am only going to do six or seven repeats.
> 
> Off to bed, have a good night (or day for you downunder LPers),
> 
> Melanie
> yarn stasher, bead stasher, fabric stasher, pattern stasher (both knitting and sewing), and book stasher.


I think you will be happy with it!!! my hair can get so fly away sometimes and this really helps... be warned though only do that to your brush once a week.. it is more than enough


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! DH brought home what he needed. But we are not going to try to do it tonight. So, we will sleep tonight and get things pumping early tomorrow. It can pump out while we are out cleaning.
> 
> It rained this morning, poured!  We might have gotten 2" in about an hour this morning. After about 4-5 days of sun. Next 5 days are rainy again. Hopefully we can get it pumped out before it rains tomorrow. Did I mention rain??? Not enough, I am sure. Please some of you West coasters, will you please take the rain? Thank you for letting me rant.


It sounds a horrible thing to have to deal with, especially when the pump was so new- I've not tried to figure the time difference but all the best for the morning!


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Yepper!! That one works!
> 
> Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making. Not sure when. But I love the look and style.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore
> 
> Here's the sweater that I took apart tonight for the yarn for the above sweater. It's a lovely heathered green color. It's all ready for wrapping into hanks on the Niddy Noddy. It's 70% wool and 30% acrylic and feels fine.


That's a lovely pattern and I think it would look great in that yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> Norma that is beautiful yarn  I am sure that what ever you make with it that it will be beautiful..
> 
> Good Luck figuring out the Posh yarn site DFL... I'm not going near it!! LOL I have so much yarn that needs to be used and another skein on its way from Knit Picks.


I'm not going near the posh site either! That's a beautiful yarn you'll be getting from knit picks.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that. I can think of better reasons not to be going to be early.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam

eshlemania said:


> Yay!! DH brought home what he needed. But we are not going to try to do it tonight. So, we will sleep tonight and get things pumping early tomorrow. It can pump out while we are out cleaning.
> 
> It rained this morning, poured!  We might have gotten 2" in about an hour this morning. After about 4-5 days of sun. Next 5 days are rainy again. Hopefully we can get it pumped out before it rains tomorrow. Did I mention rain??? Not enough, I am sure. Please some of you West coasters, will you please take the rain? Thank you for letting me rant.


I would love some of your rain, Bev!


----------



## kaixixang

britgirl said:


> Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. There is about 650 yards altogether. I also got a free 10 yard sample to swatch. This is expensive, but my DH wanted an idea for my birthday. Also got a Fleagle Beader I had picked one up t her stall at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, but put it back as there was such a long line and it wasn't worth my while waiting half an hour to pay.


Cannot wear some of those greens with my olive skin color...but nice shading!

http://www.missbabs.com/collections/yarn-sets/gradient --> DROOL!



TLL said:


> Is that ever going to be pretty, Norma! I can't wait to see more of yours.
> I went to ravelry to see the pattern, but couldn't get there from here. This is the correct link (I hope): http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal (This link looks the same as yours. I guess we will find out.)





Normaedern said:


> That works for me. I did check mine Computer links with a mind of their own!!


As I've said before in another thread on Knitting Paradise...I can build 2 computers with all identical sizes and everything --> no 2 machines will work exactly the same way!

*jscaplen* --> I want the "Be With You" project if it is short-row like it appears!
I think I also want the one that Tanya wanted too...but I'm not going back to verify that item.
Files that didn't want to save (help jscaplen!):
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-simplymoonwalk
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-nancy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shoreline-4

I'll post the other "wish list" in PM mode as I discover it. I just have to go through the Newest Topics first.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Caryn. I am finding the mkal a fun knit and not too difficult.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Step nine: if you can not find a pattern on your own, find Jane.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Step nine: if you can not find a pattern on your own, find Jane.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, that is a wonderful project. The yarn will be beautiful in that pattern.


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie, it looks lovely yarn and I love the colours.
Edit the tablet always autocorrects your name to two ns Grrrrr


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, the sump problem must be horrendous for you. Was the old one under garuntee?


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds a horrible thing to have to deal with, especially when the pump was so new- I've not tried to figure the time difference but all the best for the morning!


Thanks, Julie. It's just a matter of lowering the pump down into the water, putting the hoses out the window in the livingroom and away from the house. Then turning the pump on. Gary put the whole thing together last night. We clean this morning, but I am thinking we will come home between houses to be sure things are still working.


----------



## eshlemania

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lovely pattern and I think it would look great in that yarn.


Thanks, Pam and all, I may be getting a case of castonitis. I will try to hold off though. I have a shrug that I started last year sometime that needs to have some seams done so I can finish it. If I make that my goal. Get that one done before I start this one. 

I would love to send you some rain, Pam.


----------



## tamarque

Bev--what a pain that sump is. I used to keep a second one when mine falls over and the basement fills, just like yours. I put it on the basement steps and pump and move it down the steps as I can. Fortunately the basement area is very small in my house so it pumps out fairly quickly. Nasty mess. There should be a warranty on the new one so they should replace it.

Anyone into astrology here? Given the number of dysfunctional objects in the past 2 weeks that I have had to deal with, am wondering what the stars are doing. My truck went dead on me 2 times after I put in a new battery; my nail gun stopped working mid-job, the the manufacturers never got back to me for 3 days of trying, the repair shop told me they would get to it after the 4th and when I called on Monday was told the head of the shop was on vacation all week (pulled an Elizabeth on them over their lying to me and screwing me up), couldn't find a new blade for my chop saw and had to order one (more delays on the job), subs on job all messed up my schedule so carefully put together, etc, etc, etc. None of these things were beyond resolve but the amount of time and stress they caused was astronomical. Not to mention the cost for repairs. But unbelievable how much was going wrong. Then had a bird in my house and the dumb thing kept trying to get out thru a closed window. That finally got taken care of, too, but just way too much to have to deal with.

Karen--Very nice gradient yarn. Bookmarked the page for future splurges. 

Ronie--good use for coconut oil. I do enjoy reading my book on coconut oil. Keep finding new information and uses for it. Of course there is so much online these days to check out. Remember the ad on tv many years ago from DOW, I think: "Better living with chemistry?" Well that was very successful mass marketing spin/propaganda, but so completely untrue. Coconut oil, Cider vinegar, Vit C are so much better for health and healing and the environment.


Jane--had no problem saving the patterns you list. Don't know if it was/is a momentary glitch on the web site or your computer. Hope it works better today. Otherwise, can send you a pdf file for the patterns as they are freebies. Let me know.


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that is a wonderful project. The yarn will be beautiful in that pattern.


THanks Norma and all.


----------



## eshlemania

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a pain that sump is. I used to keep a second one when mine falls over and the basement fills, just like yours. I put it on the basement steps and pump and move it down the steps as I can. Fortunately the basement area is very small in my house so it pumps out fairly quickly. Nasty mess. There should be a warranty on the new one so they should replace it.


It is quite possible that that is what has happened. It has fallen over before. We never had one do that before this one. But yes, what you described is exactly what we are going to do. The basement is just under our living room and not very big either. The door is in the living room floor and not something we open unless we think to. I am thinking that we should make it a habit of opening it once a week. Just to be sure.

Edit to add: Yes, everything is set up and working.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--forgot to note to you--That Soda Fountain scarf stitch is one right up your alley. It really requires a very loose style of knitting. I have upped the needle size 2x already. Now plan on using 2 different size needles, the bigger for use on the return K row. I actually like the stitch but it is will drive anyone crazy unless knit loose enough to get a smooth and rhythmic process.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> It is quite possible that that is what has happened. It has fallen over before. We never had one do that before this one. But yes, what you described is exactly what we are going to do. The basement is just under our living room and not very big either. The door is in the living room floor and not something we open unless we think to. I am thinking that we should make it a habit of opening it once a week. Just to be sure.
> 
> Edit to add: Yes, everything is set up and working.


Great. Such simple technology but what a pain when it fails. I put in a new standing pumper for someone this Spring. I had to buy chain and tie it to the rafters to ensure keeping it upright. Mine has defied all attempts to keep it in position no matter how it is positioned or fixed. It has become a way of life in my house and what a nuisance!


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. It's just a matter of lowering the pump down into the water, putting the hoses out the window in the livingroom and away from the house. Then turning the pump on. Gary put the whole thing together last night. We clean this morning, but I am thinking we will come home between houses to be sure things are still working.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09

TLL said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Here is another idea for those left-overs and combine them with Tanya's favorite technique  : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-shawl


Wow, that is colourful. Thanks, Toni,, I've added it to my queue.


----------



## linda09

eshlemania said:


> Yepper!! That one works!
> 
> Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making. Not sure when. But I love the look and style.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore
> 
> Here's the sweater that I took apart tonight for the yarn for the above sweater. It's a lovely heathered green color. It's all ready for wrapping into hanks on the Niddy Noddy. It's 70% wool and 30% acrylic and feels fine.


Lovely pattern,Bev, whch will look great in that yarn.


----------



## linda09

Ronie said:


> Norma that is beautiful yarn  I am sure that what ever you make with it that it will be beautiful..
> 
> Good Luck figuring out the Posh yarn site DFL... I'm not going near it!! LOL I have so much yarn that needs to be used and another skein on its way from Knit Picks.


Gorgeous colours, Ronie


----------



## britgirl

Here is my finished Vampire. it measured 58" x 25" after blocking. The colours are pretty true.

I am happy with how it turned out, and think my daughter will really like it.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

That looks so lovely, Sue


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, Sue, how lovely. I agree, your DD should love it. 

The pumping continues. The pump is sitting on the basement floor now after one session on the steps. This might actually be done before we leave.  The back yard is a little wet.  Better there than in the basement.


----------



## Lurker 2

Some lace weight yarn I discovered again in the move- just have to decide what to do with it.


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vampire. it measured 58" x 25" after blocking. The colours are pretty true.
> 
> I am happy with how it turned out, and think my daughter will really like it.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely beautiful, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania

Oh, Julie, that is quite lovely!! What a happy task-deciding what to knit.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Some lace weight yarn I discovered again in the move- just have to decide what to do with it.


Lovely yarn, Julie!


----------



## britgirl

Such beautiful colours. It would make a lovely shawl.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Some lace weight yarn I discovered again in the move- just have to decide what to do with it.


----------



## MissMelba

eshlemania said:


> It is quite possible that that is what has happened. It has fallen over before. We never had one do that before this one. But yes, what you described is exactly what we are going to do. The basement is just under our living room and not very big either. The door is in the living room floor and not something we open unless we think to. I am thinking that we should make it a habit of opening it once a week. Just to be sure.
> 
> Edit to add: Yes, everything is set up and working.


You could get a 'leak frog' - small water alarm, less than $5, shaped like a frog so it is cute, lol. It uses batteries so you would have to check those every few months. Just place it on the floor and if it gets wet it makes a loud noise until you turn it off.


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, Vampire is lovely. The rich colour shows off the skilled knitting and the pattern to perfection :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Bev--glad your basement is de-watering. With all the rain we have, our water table is so high around here. So emptying the basement really requires having the pump working or monitored. I have installed alarm systems attached to the pump that will go off if the pump fails.

Melanie--your 'leak frog' is certainly a cheap fix for the problem but it is another housekeeping detail and i really hate housework. I wonder if I could get myself to use it.

Sue--your Vampire is just beautiful.


----------



## britgirl

Last night I was at my Knitting Guild meeting and one of the shawls that was shared was the following. I think Jane and I both bought it last year when there was a big sale. It was absolutely gorgeous and heavily covered with beads. I think that is another I need to make, if I can ever find the time. I also found out last night where there is a bead store, so might have to persuade my DH to take me there. I think it is close to where my daughter, Jennifer lives.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isibeal
Sue


----------



## Normaedern

Julie. your yarn is lovely and would suit you to a T!


----------



## Normaedern

Bev, I was quite worried about your basement but I am pleased that it is getting sorted.


----------



## Normaedern

Sue, that is a very pretty pattern. Lots of beads did you say?


----------



## MissMelba

Ooh, very pretty yarn Julie. Enjoy your pattern search.  How fun to find something so nice that you forgot you had.

Thanks for the link to the gradient yarns Karen. I might go with her blues for my eventual fox paws skirt.

Beautiful Sue, you do wonderful work. If your daughter does not like it (cannot imagine that happening) Tanya might take possession as it is her color 

I went pattern searching for something to use my mink yarn with. I found this really cute sweater (jumper) but it is in sport / light DK weight. I had thought to give it a try and just do the math but there is a lot of lacey cables and shaping (it is fitted). My skills are not up to that much math yet. Guess I will have to buy some sport yarn. Oh darn.  Here is the pattern: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/zelda.html She has a lot of patterns that I like on that site. Must lock up the credit cards.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, although I am not sure that the pattern gives instructions for placement.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, that is a very pretty pattern. Lots of beads did you say?


----------



## britgirl

Bev, sorry about your little flooding problem. Hope it gets sorted out soon.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Last night I was at my Knitting Guild meeting and one of the shawls that was shared was the following. I think Jane and I both bought it last year when there was a big sale. It was absolutely gorgeous and heavily covered with beads. I think that is another I need to make, if I can ever find the time. I also found out last night where there is a bead store, so might have to persuade my DH to take me there. I think it is close to where my daughter, Jennifer lives.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isibeal
> Sue


That's a lovely pattern, Sue! And that's fun that you have a bead store nearby.


----------



## Miss Pam

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, very pretty yarn Julie. Enjoy your pattern search.  How fun to find something so nice that you forgot you had.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the gradient yarns Karen. I might go with her blues for my eventual fox paws skirt.
> 
> Beautiful Sue, you do wonderful work. If your daughter does not like it (cannot imagine that happening) Tanya might take possession as it is her color
> 
> I went pattern searching for something to use my mink yarn with. I found this really cute sweater (jumper) but it is in sport / light DK weight. I had thought to give it a try and just do the math but there is a lot of lacey cables and shaping (it is fitted). My skills are not up to that much math yet. Guess I will have to buy some sport yarn. Oh darn.  Here is the pattern: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/zelda.html She has a lot of patterns that I like on that site. Must lock up the credit cards.


That's a beautiful sweater, Melanie.


----------



## TLL

Beautiful yarn, Ronie! You will find something fun for it. 

What a wonderful discovery, Julie! Buried treasure. 

Those gradients are amazing, Karen! I can see them making a gorgeous fox paws, Melanie. 

I am so glad you are getting the water taken care of, Bev. Not fun.

That coconut oil is pretty incredible stuff. I never considered using it for my hair. Thank you, Ronie.

Confession time - WEBS sent out a sale email yesterday. They had a mohair yarn in my mom's color. I caved. She would like a fluffy infinity cowl. What else could I do? 

Have a great day/evening!


----------



## triciad19

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, I will be stash diving for you sometime in the next week, so I won't be able to ship to you until Saturday the 18th. You would only want washable yarns, right? I know I have some acrylics and some 50/50 washable wool somewhere. Too tired to go into the bins after sweating with the kids all evening.


Machine washable is best for donation items, yes. Care is uncertain in many cases.

Thanks and no rush on my account. Oh, my neighbor loves her coasters. Her mom wants a set. That makes her Christmas easier. Well sort of. For such an easy pattern I sure have problems.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> What else could I do?
> quote]
> 
> What else, indeed!
> 
> I finished my Spring Is Coming! cowl yesterday. Need to block it and will then post photo. It won't be today, though, today is our 37th anniversary and DH and I are celebrating by taking a drive over to the northwest coast of our state for a little day trip. Should be fun but won't be much knitting getting done other than basic dishcloths (my go-to knitting for road trips unless I have socks on the needles, which I don't at the moment -- need to do something about that!). Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TLL

Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else could I do?
> quote]
> 
> What else, indeed!
> 
> I finished my Spring Is Coming! cowl yesterday. Need to block it and will then post photo. It won't be today, though, today is our 37th anniversary and DH and I are celebrating by taking a drive over to the northwest coast of our state for a little day trip. Should be fun but won't be much knitting getting done other than basic dishcloths (my go-to knitting for road trips unless I have socks on the needles, which I don't at the moment -- need to do something about that!). Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great day, too!!! Happy Anniversary!!! Congratulations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> You have a great day, too!!! Happy Anniversary!!! Congratulations.


Thank you! We're off shortly to catch a ferry.


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Ronie--forgot to note to you--That Soda Fountain scarf stitch is one right up your alley. It really requires a very loose style of knitting. I have upped the needle size 2x already. Now plan on using 2 different size needles, the bigger for use on the return K row. I actually like the stitch but it is will drive anyone crazy unless knit loose enough to get a smooth and rhythmic process.


I have that saved in my library it looks like it would work well as a nice scarf for anyone..  I like the idea of 2 different needle sizes too.. that would make those stitches easier to do 

Sue that turned out very nice!! I love the color and the size 

Julie those are beautiful.. and you have plenty to make something very nice.. lots of somethings 

Bev and Tanya I am curious how does the water get into the basement so you need a sump pump?? We don't seem to have that problem in the west.. or at least not anywhere I have ever lived... Do you store things down there on pallets so they don't get ruined?? 
Bev it sounds like you are well on your way to getting the basement done and off to do your cleaning .. at least it didn't hold you up too much..


----------



## KittyChris

triciad19 said:


> Machine washable is best for donation items, yes. Care is uncertain in many cases.
> 
> Thanks and no rush on my account. Oh, my neighbor loves her coasters. Her mom wants a set. That makes her Christmas easier. Well sort of. For such an easy pattern I sure have problems.


Those coasters were very nice. I am attempting to knit coasters with the blue shades of crochet thread that I bought on size 0 needles. They will be anchors from the same scarf pattern that has the starfish, but will be of course much smaller.


----------



## Ronie

Sue that is a beautiful pattern.. I am sure if the bead placements aren't there that you will find perfect places for them.. you do a great job with them 

Melanie I like that sweater and I would love a figure like that!!  I bet it would look great with the Fox Paws skirt too!!

Have fun Pam... yesterday was beautiful and the ocean was so flat!! it was like a giant lake.. I hope it is as nice for you and hubby today... Congrats on your Anniversary!! that is quite an accomplishment 

Hubby and I both had to work yesterday morning then I had an appointment up the coast a ways.. (nothing is close LOL) so we didn't get around to our lunch until almost 3pm... We decided to stop into this little German restaurant called the Blue Heron!! We had gone in there before and loved it.. but we saw that it was under new management and had hoped that it was still as good.. oh my gosh it was amazing!! we both ordered the Wiener Schnitzel.. it was done to perfection! the gravy and potatoes were amazing too... such a great feeling to know this guy kept all the old recipes.. as we were leaving my hubby told the new owner that we would be back! 

So Pam if you and hubby make it down to Coos Bay anytime that is a great place to eat!! its right in the middle of town.. where all the shops are.. 

I work late tonight and hope to get some more of my DK cowl done today.. I am well rested and my head is clear.. LOL I keep thinking I am going to take pictures of my scarf I am working on... maybe if I don't have too many interruptions this morning I'll get some of them taken.. it is looking very nice.. and its in a very pretty pink!


----------



## MissMelba

TLL said:


> Confession time - WEBS sent out a sale email yesterday. They had a mohair yarn in my mom's color. I caved. She would like a fluffy infinity cowl. What else could I do?


Since this is yarn for a purpose and not the stash you do not need to concern yourself with the stash-aholics 12 steps


----------



## MissMelba

Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else could I do?
> quote]
> 
> What else, indeed!
> 
> I finished my Spring Is Coming! cowl yesterday. Need to block it and will then post photo. It won't be today, though, today is our 37th anniversary and DH and I are celebrating by taking a drive over to the northwest coast of our state for a little day trip. Should be fun but won't be much knitting getting done other than basic dishcloths (my go-to knitting for road trips unless I have socks on the needles, which I don't at the moment -- need to do something about that!). Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on both accounts
Click to expand...


----------



## linda09

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a pain that sump is. I used to keep a second one when mine falls over and the basement fills, just like yours. I put it on the basement steps and pump and move it down the steps as I can. Fortunately the basement area is very small in my house so it pumps out fairly quickly. Nasty mess. There should be a warranty on the new one so they should replace it.
> 
> Anyone into astrology here? Given the number of dysfunctional objects in the past 2 weeks that I have had to deal with, am wondering what the stars are doing. My truck went dead on me 2 times after I put in a new battery; my nail gun stopped working mid-job, the the manufacturers never got back to me for 3 days of trying, the repair shop told me they would get to it after the 4th and when I called on Monday was told the head of the shop was on vacation all week (pulled an Elizabeth on them over their lying to me and screwing me up), couldn't find a new blade for my chop saw and had to order one (more delays on the job), subs on job all messed up my schedule so carefully put together, etc, etc, etc. None of these things were beyond resolve but the amount of time and stress they caused was astronomical. Not to mention the cost for repairs. But unbelievable how much was going wrong. Then had a bird in my house and the dumb thing kept trying to get out thru a closed window. That finally got taken care of, too, but just way too much to have to deal with.
> 
> Karen--Very nice gradient yarn. Bookmarked the page for future splurges.
> 
> Ronie--good use for coconut oil. I do enjoy reading my book on coconut oil. Keep finding new information and uses for it. Of course there is so much online these days to check out. Remember the ad on tv many years ago from DOW, I think: "Better living with chemistry?" Well that was very successful mass marketing spin/propaganda, but so completely untrue. Coconut oil, Cider vinegar, Vit C are so much better for health and healing and the environment.
> 
> Jane--had no problem saving the patterns you list. Don't know if it was/is a momentary glitch on the web site or your computer. Hope it works better today. Otherwise, can send you a pdf file for the patterns as they are freebies. Let me know.


Hard luck, Tanya. Hope the bumps are done with now and you will hit a smooth run.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vampire. it measured 58" x 25" after blocking. The colours are pretty true.
> 
> I am happy with how it turned out, and think my daughter will really like it.
> 
> Sue


That is lovely, Sue. Great colour too.


----------



## linda09

Lurker 2 said:


> Some lace weight yarn I discovered again in the move- just have to decide what to do with it.


Ooooo. What a lovely rediscovery. Gorgeous colours - and lots of it. :thumbup: Happy planning, Julie.


----------



## linda09

britgirl said:


> Last night I was at my Knitting Guild meeting and one of the shawls that was shared was the following. I think Jane and I both bought it last year when there was a big sale. It was absolutely gorgeous and heavily covered with beads. I think that is another I need to make, if I can ever find the time. I also found out last night where there is a bead store, so might have to persuade my DH to take me there. I think it is close to where my daughter, Jennifer lives.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isibeal
> Sue


That sounds like synergie, Sue.


----------



## linda09

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, very pretty yarn Julie. Enjoy your pattern search.  How fun to find something so nice that you forgot you had.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the gradient yarns Karen. I might go with her blues for my eventual fox paws skirt.
> 
> Beautiful Sue, you do wonderful work. If your daughter does not like it (cannot imagine that happening) Tanya might take possession as it is her color
> 
> I went pattern searching for something to use my mink yarn with. I found this really cute sweater (jumper) but it is in sport / light DK weight. I had thought to give it a try and just do the math but there is a lot of lacey cables and shaping (it is fitted). My skills are not up to that much math yet. Guess I will have to buy some sport yarn. Oh darn.  Here is the pattern: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/zelda.html She has a lot of patterns that I like on that site. Must lock up the credit cards.


Isn't that sweater just beautifully shaped?


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350925-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

